# LUXURIOUS 96 CADILLAC FLEET BUILD UP



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I had a buildup on it on here but they were too many red x and I changed my mind so many times on the paint and interior and many other shit and redid things 2-3 times on it that I decided to get my old buildup erased and start a fresh one so here it is:


I bought this piece of crap fleetwood almost 3 years ago. I should have bought something a lot cleaner so it would have been 4 times cheaper building it. But I'm getting there slowly now...Here it is when I bought it...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

the car was an old taxi cab...Had over 400 miles on it... :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some body work was badly needed...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

stripped the whole car and got the belly sand blasted


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

fixed and redid the floors and body with sheet metal...


----------



## vengence

ahh the memories,and just remember when you done playin with it theres a safe home in washington state for it :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

we fully wrapped the frame 1/4 inch all around...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

got the frame sand blasted and ready to be worked on...


----------



## vengence

damn is this a new fleet or the same one i want really bad?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 13 2007, 12:43 AM~9214820
> *damn is this a new fleet or the same one i want really bad?
> *


same one bro...The fleet you want is almost done but it was built from the ground up fokker...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wrapping the frame...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 12 2007, 09:45 PM~9214835
> *same one bro...The fleet you want is almost done but it was built from the ground up fokker...
> *


yup thats the one i want,

damn i wish i coulda been there to help more on this one.. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 12 2007, 10:26 PM~9214672
> *the car was an old taxi cab...Had over 400 miles on it... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man thats low miles for a taxi :0 






































:biggrin: 400k


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 13 2007, 12:49 AM~9214880
> *yup thats the one i want,
> 
> damn i wish i coulda been there to help more on this one.. :biggrin:
> *


Man I've been working on that fleet for 3 years on and off and changing my mind like an idiot constantly...Now it's almost done though...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Skim

I was wondering where the old topic went. Damn thats nuts how that rust is that bad up there. Keep doin it big!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 12 2007, 09:51 PM~9214898
> *Man I've been working on that fleet for 3 years on and off and changing my mind like an idiot constantly...Now it's almost done though...
> *


sweet,dont worry ill be workin on my olds for a long ass time too,but i aint changin my mind nearly as much as you... :biggrin: 

i wish i could be there for the innaugeral(sp) cruise


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 13 2007, 12:53 AM~9214920
> *I was wondering where the old topic went. Damn thats nuts how that rust is that bad up there. Keep doin it big!
> *


damn bro all we have up here is rusted out pices of crap but with time, money and a lot of metal, nothing is impossible... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 13 2007, 12:53 AM~9214922
> *sweet,dont worry ill be workin on my olds for a long ass time too,but i aint changin my mind nearly as much as you... :biggrin:
> 
> i wish i could be there for the innaugeral(sp) cruise
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

had to pick up some new inner fender frames and a new rad support at the bone yard...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

also picked up a good set of inner fenders...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Put that body on a rottiserie and fixed up the floors...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

used a little bondo to mold and smoothen the frame...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

took out the interior and got it completeley redone in ultra suede but first I repainted the plastic on the door skin...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

the old interior was finished...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

headliner was dirty as fuck... :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

door skins painted...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

some pics of my new custom interior done in ultrasuede..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

seats and whole interior is now done and ready to go in...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## vengence

i cant wait till i have my suede done in blue,only im using dark blue..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## vengence

i hope you keepin that where it aint gettin all dusty.....


we both know that interior cost a grip....


i know mine is spendy....:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## rusty caprice

looks good Dave :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

the LT1 was ceased and finished in the fleet so I didn't want to go with all those computers again and since it is hard to make a Lt! look good with all that plastic even though I saw some good looking ones, I decided to put an all carburator 350 in there...I would have worked with the LT1 if it would have been good but it was gone...Here's the 350...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

still got to get those magnifolds done in ceramic coating though...


----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 12 2007, 10:52 PM~9215448
> *the LT1 was ceased and finished in the fleet so I didn't want to go with all those computers again and since it is hard to make a Lt! look good with all that plastic even though I saw some good looking ones, I decided to put an all carburator 350 in there...I would have worked with the LT1 if it would have been good but it was gone...Here's the 350...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IM SURPRISED YOU DIDNT CHROME THE BLOCK DAVE :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

got some extended and machined shop aluminum 6061 trailing arms done...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Nov 13 2007, 01:53 AM~9215462
> *IM SURPRISED YOU DIDNT CHROME THE BLOCK DAVE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## topless65

Looks amazing dave..Can't wait to see it this summer.!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## vengence

so when you gettin them arms chromed dave?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Nov 13 2007, 01:57 AM~9215495
> *Looks amazing dave..Can't wait to see it this summer.!!!
> *


It will be at Scrape bro...


----------



## 801Rider

:nicoderm: Puttin down big homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 13 2007, 01:58 AM~9215508
> *so when you gettin them arms chromed dave?
> *


already done my young friend...My whole undercarriage is plated on that one bro...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 12 2007, 10:59 PM~9215532
> *already done my young friend...My whole undercarriage is plated on that one bro...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ut oh look out abel.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

got this already reenforced diff off a 93 fleet and I sent it to the plating shop...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

my diff at the copper stage...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

diff is now plated...  smooth with none of those ugly yellow nickel spots...


----------



## vengence

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

it will be a full chrome undies on this one...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Everything in the engine bay will be plated...Inner fenders...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2007, 02:10 AM~9215631
> *it will be a full chrome undies on this one...
> *


lets all remember how dave claims he's not rich...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

inner fender brackets...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

rad support plated...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

every little brackets in the engine bay are plated...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

got some uppers done by Eggzcustomfab on here molded and extented 1 inch...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

some molded lowers also done by Eggzcustomfab...Both uppers and lowers are plated now...I will take pics of them tomorrow...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

bought a brand new castle grill for it...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

brand new stainless exaust system going to the plater tomorrow...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

belly and frame are painted candy rootbeer...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

car will be sitting on those...14 inch 72 spokes cross laced zeniths...


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

dave u postin pics of the new color of the body :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

got some extra goodies for it as well...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## 155/80/13

DAMN this one should be good :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

set up in it will be a 3 pump set up, piston pump to the nose...I got my piston pump and I sent it to the plater...Got the tank and the metal block plated...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

custom back plates show plated...I got one made for the piston pump as well as the two back pumps...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## coco73chev

should just make it a two dr Dave j/k
lookin like its gonna be a show winner homie !!
this cars looks like its gonna be mint


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Now the car is painted but I had to go with another rootbeer color that is a little more red cause the candy rootbeer hot hues from Dupont did not come out right on the car and they are having problems with that color apparently so once again I had to go with something different for the car and firewall... :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

that new hot hues dupont color is really amazing under the sun though...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I also sent my 12 rocker panels and castle grill frame in Texas to Gilbert Cortez who did some amazing engraving work...Everything is going to the plater tomorrow...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

panels and castle grill still have to be plated though but I love them already... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

castle grill frame engraved...Going to the plater tomorrow...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

that's all the pics I got for now...Will post more when I get some more progress on the car...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I MIGHT HAVE TO MOVE TO CANADA LOL


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 13 2007, 02:38 AM~9215797
> *dave u postin pics of the new color of the body :0
> *


Yeah I did bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 13 2007, 03:05 AM~9215927
> *I MIGHT HAVE TO MOVE TO CANADA LOL
> *


why is that??????? :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Nov 13 2007, 02:52 AM~9215862
> *should just make it a two dr Dave j/k
> lookin like its gonna be a show winner homie !!
> this cars looks like its gonna be mint
> *


Yeah it should look pretty good hopefully...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SEEMS LIKE THATS WHERE DA MONEY IS AT, CUZ I SEE YOU DO IT MAJOR BIG UP THERE MUST BE NICE :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 13 2007, 03:10 AM~9215946
> *SEEMS LIKE THATS WHERE DA MONEY IS AT, CUZ I SEE YOU DO IT MAJOR BIG UP THERE MUST BE NICE :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha bro I live like a homeless bum picking up nickels and dimes all day... I put everything I got in that shit man...Fucking car disease... :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WELL WISHED MY DISEASE WAS WORSER THAN YOURS LOL


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2007, 02:12 AM~9215958
> *hahahaha bro I live like a homeless bum picking up nickels and dimes all day... I put everything I got in that shit man...Fucking car disease... :uh:
> *


you are rich u liying sac of mule shit i never seen a more rich fool than u


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2007, 12:54 AM~9215473
> *got some extended and machined shop aluminum 6061 trailing arms done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ohhhhhhhhhhhhh snap! :biggrin: j/k dave :biggrin: 


this is the badest project in canada right now!


----------



## El raton

looking good homie


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2007, 02:02 AM~9215911
> *castle grill frame engraved...Going to the plater tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy fuck dave! bad asS! :0


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 13 2007, 01:47 PM~9218063
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhhh snap! :biggrin:  j/k dave :biggrin:
> this is the badest project in canada right now!
> *


x10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  an probably most expensive too :0


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

DAmn dave this car's gonna look sweet when it's done.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here are some pics of my molded extended uppers and molded lowers plated...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I went to the plater today to drop off my rocker panels and grill and they polished and plated one piece while I was there...Came out really nice...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel+Nov 13 2007, 02:47 PM~9218063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh snap! :biggrin:  j/k dave :biggrin:
> this is the badest project in canada right now!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by El [email protected] 13 2007, 03:43 PM~9218402
> *looking good homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2007, 03:45 PM~9218418
> *holy fuck dave! bad asS! :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2007, 05:27 PM~9219266
> *x10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  an probably most expensive too :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DRAGGINTOY_@Nov 13 2007, 07:25 PM~9220259
> *DAmn dave this car's gonna look sweet when it's done.
> *



thanks guys...Hopefully it comes out nice...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2007, 07:22 PM~9220656
> *I went to the plater today to drop off my rocker panels and grill and they polished and plated one piece while I was there...Came out really nice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking good big dave :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 13 2007, 11:33 PM~9222261
> *looking good big dave :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro...Can't wait to see it all together hitting the streets and shows with your linc... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

damn dave its lookin hella nice,you need to bring it to the nw homie


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

looks good man :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 13 2007, 10:53 PM~9222456
> *damn dave its lookin hella nice,you need to bring it to the nw homie
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :uh:


----------



## fiftythree

looking real good their brother


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 13 2007, 11:53 PM~9222456
> *damn dave its lookin hella nice,you need to bring it to the nw homie
> *


that's too far fokker...  :biggrin:


----------



## shorty78

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2007, 12:03 AM~9215915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Nov 14 2007, 12:19 AM~9222711
> *looking real good their brother
> *


getting there slowly brother...Starting to put it back together on monday...


----------



## Maverick

Love it


----------



## StreetStyleJG

daaaamn dave! that is a badass cadi!! :cheesy:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2007, 10:51 PM~9222429
> *thanks bro...Can't wait to see it all together hitting the streets and shows with your linc... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 408SHARK

................................TOPIC............................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Nov 14 2007, 12:28 PM~9225462
> *................................TOPIC............................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Send me some of those Cali dollars, I need them fokker... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

wow did you get your plaque yet you stupid fuck


----------



## Dolle

wow that grill and rockers look bad ass :biggrin: and I'm loving that color


----------



## lowrider 4 life

wow man went thro the hole topic and the car kicks ass really like the color :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 14 2007, 01:38 PM~9226874
> *wow did you get your plaque yet you stupid fuck
> *


 :0


----------



## JustCruisin

WOW! :worship: Great buildup! The color, the chrome, & THEM WHEELS!!!!!!!AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! Very very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2007, 12:00 AM~9215900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD DAVE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

:0


----------



## savageloc24

nice work homie..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 14 2007, 03:38 PM~9226874
> *wow did you get your plaque yet you stupid fuck
> *


naw ya dumb blond bastard but iI should get it soon all engraved...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Nov 14 2007, 03:44 PM~9226922-->
> 
> 
> 
> wow that grill and rockers look bad ass :biggrin: and I'm loving that color
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by lowrider 4 [email protected] 14 2007, 05:38 PM~9227808
> *wow man went thro the hole topic and the car kicks ass really like the color  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2007, 09:21 PM~9229425
> *WOW! :worship: Great buildup! The color, the chrome, & THEM WHEELS!!!!!!!AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! Very very nice! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2007, 09:47 PM~9229660
> *LOOKING GOOD DAVE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-savageloc24_@Nov 14 2007, 11:48 PM~9230508
> *nice work homie..
> *



thanks for good words guys...


----------



## westsidehydros

Dave:


HO...

LEE...

FUCK !!!



That is all.

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 15 2007, 12:07 AM~9230656
> *Dave:
> HO...
> 
> LEE...
> 
> FUCK !!!
> That is all.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2007, 07:19 PM~9220638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we have the same arms fokker :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 14 2007, 11:07 PM~9230656
> *Dave:
> HO...
> 
> LEE...
> 
> FUCK !!!
> That is all.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fckn pete.. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 15 2007, 03:19 AM~9231909
> *we have the same arms fokker :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 14 2007, 02:16 PM~9226739
> *Send me some of those Cali dollars, I need them fokker... :biggrin:
> *



:ugh: american money :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 14 2007, 10:51 PM~9230538
> *naw ya dumb blond bastard but iI should get it soon all engraved...
> *



oh yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 15 2007, 12:15 PM~9233167
> *:ugh:  american money  :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

bro i checked out your topic the first time today and all i can say its badass thumpsup*


----------



## abel

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Nov 15 2007, 06:54 PM~9235938
> *bro i checked out your topic the first time today and all i can say its badass thumpsup*
> *


thanks bro...Now I got to put it back together...


----------



## LuxuriousCaddy83

ready for 2015 i hope.......

joke


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LuxuriousCaddy83_@Nov 16 2007, 01:48 AM~9239284
> *ready for 2015 i hope.......
> 
> joke
> *


:0 :tears:

2008 is a must for this one...


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Nov 12 2007, 11:03 PM~9215915-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 12 2007, 10:58 PM~9215887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


W :0 W!!! that is some nice work of ART..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looking Good homie.


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriousCaddy83_@Nov 16 2007, 12:48 AM~9239284
> *ready for 2015 i hope.......
> 
> joke
> *



depend if i help you or not


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 16 2007, 09:38 AM~9240408
> *depend if i help you or not
> *


 :0


----------



## abel

whut up dave!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 16 2007, 08:38 AM~9240408
> *depend if i help you or not
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOU TALKING ABOUT HELPING HIM DRINK BEER?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 16 2007, 11:54 AM~9241383
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOU TALKING ABOUT HELPING HIM DRINK BEER?
> *



no the beef is after the help


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 16 2007, 12:13 PM~9241524
> *no the beef is after the help
> *


so you are saying dave will give u his beef??? :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 16 2007, 10:13 AM~9241524
> *no the beef is after the help
> *


 :uh: wtff u beef hider abel


----------



## MAYHEM

abelbeefowned/proofreadowned


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 16 2007, 04:05 AM~9239892
> *W :0 W!!! that is some nice work of ART..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Looking Good homie.
> *


Thanks man...I think it will give the fleet some character...


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 16 2007, 07:54 PM~9245550
> *Thanks man...I think it will give the fleet some character...
> *


Definitely You will.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## different

:worship:


----------



## abel




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

damn this thing looks beautiful :wow: :wow: :wow: i got one question though

how did you get the plastic trim off the rocker panels


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 15 2007, 03:19 AM~9231909
> *we have the same arms fokker :biggrin:
> *


who did your arms??? it wasnt me so they aint the same......lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 17 2007, 10:43 PM~9250234
> *damn this thing looks beautiful :wow:  :wow:  :wow: i got one question though
> 
> how did you get the plastic trim off the rocker panels
> *


I just took them off but some broke...Lucky me I got so many fleetwood parts that I had some extra ones looking good...


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I picked up my rocker panels and castle grill frame from the plater today...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

my castle grill frame


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lowrider 4 life

HOLY FACK :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick

man


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

godammmmm money bags :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: not bad for a french canadian.. :biggrin: jk


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

holy fuck dave!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 20 2007, 03:24 AM~9264729
> *holy fuck dave!
> *



x2


----------



## kdogg213

uffin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

DAMMNNNNNNN Dave


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin: lookin good homie


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

thanks guys...Shit it's moving forward...


----------



## cd blazin

looks good. keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## abel

ttt


----------



## Jodoka

looking good bro


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Nov 22 2007, 02:37 PM~9282491
> *looking good bro
> *


no shit it is ,when your as rich as that baloon boy its easy!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 22 2007, 03:07 PM~9282665
> *no shit it is ,when your as rich as that baloon boy its easy!!!!
> *


 :uh: you fucking jealouse!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 22 2007, 03:13 PM~9282715
> *:uh:  you fucking jealouse!!!!!!!
> *


yes i am u jew bag!!! :uh:


----------



## kdogg213

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 22 2007, 01:07 PM~9282665
> *no shit it is ,when your as rich as that baloon boy its easy!!!!
> *


ahahahah :roflmao: i know what Dave will answer '' im the poorest guys of the world ''


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Nov 22 2007, 10:12 PM~9285367
> *ahahahah  :roflmao:  i know what Dave will answer '' im the poorest guys of the world ''
> *


 :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Nov 23 2007, 12:12 AM~9285367
> *ahahahah  :roflmao:  i know what Dave will answer '' im the poorest guys of the world ''
> *


x10 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Nov 23 2007, 01:12 AM~9285367
> *ahahahah  :roflmao:  i know what Dave will answer '' im the poorest guys of the world ''
> *


Yes cause I truely am...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 23 2007, 11:16 AM~9287191
> *Yes cause I truely am...
> *


your trully a dumb fuck just like abel why dont u to fist each other already!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 23 2007, 11:19 AM~9287200
> *your trully a dumb fuck just like abel  why dont u to fist each other already!!
> *




damn gayla you always talking to me or about me i think your in loooooove whit me


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 23 2007, 12:09 PM~9287356
> *damn gayla you always talking to me or about me i think your in loooooove whit me
> *


you fuckin wish baboon boy ,more like your on daves meat sac playing the meat flute u lap sniffer


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 23 2007, 12:21 PM~9287401
> *you fuckin wish baboon boy ,more like your on daves meat sac playing the meat flute u lap sniffer
> *



you know you love me you fucking putz


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 23 2007, 12:33 PM~9287455
> *you know you love me you fucking putz
> *


your an idiot!!!


----------



## CADILLACJON

WOW YOU ARE REALLY TAKING THIS CAR TO THE NEXT LEVEL DAVE, I ALSO NOW SEE WHY EVERYBODY CALLS YOU A BALLER! LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 23 2007, 12:38 PM~9287474
> *your an idiot!!!
> *




wahahahahahahaha stop crying and go find your friend


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Nov 23 2007, 06:07 PM~9288757
> *WOW YOU ARE REALLY TAKING THIS CAR TO THE NEXT LEVEL DAVE, I ALSO NOW SEE WHY EVERYBODY CALLS YOU A BALLER! LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well I've been trying to get my fleet together for the last 3-4 years doing a little here and there...Getting there slowly though...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 23 2007, 12:19 PM~9287200
> *your trully a dumb fuck just like abel  why dont u to fist each other already!!
> *


no


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## abel




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 23 2007, 06:24 PM~9289199
> *wahahahahahahaha stop crying and go find your friend
> *


YA YOU GO PAY FOR SOME FREINDS


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 23 2007, 07:37 PM~9289746
> *YA YOU GO PAY FOR SOME FREINDS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle

those rocker panels are bad ass


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 23 2007, 07:37 PM~9289746
> *YA YOU GO PAY FOR SOME FREINDS
> *



hey fucking gypsie its friend not freind! you fucking putz retard


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 23 2007, 10:54 PM~9290768
> *those rocker panels are bad ass
> *


yeah the engraver did a great job...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Nov 23 2007, 10:54 PM~9290768-->
> 
> 
> 
> those rocker panels are bad ass
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 24 2007, 01:07 AM~9291817
> *yeah the engraver did a great job...
> *


x2


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 23 2007, 04:10 PM~9289537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf :uh:


----------



## kdogg213

uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 24 2007, 03:32 AM~9292647
> *wtf :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 24 2007, 12:17 PM~9293619
> *x2
> *



x3


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel




----------



## abel

SEXY dave :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 25 2007, 01:40 AM~9297872
> *SEXY dave :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 25 2007, 01:28 AM~9298215
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## kdogg213

uffin: uffin:


----------



## lowdeville

wow!


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 7 2007, 07:35 PM~9400289
> *wow!
> *



told you hahaha


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

weres the pics :around:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 9 2007, 10:58 PM~9413608
> *weres the pics :around:
> *


more pics coming up this week...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 9 2007, 11:42 PM~9414019
> *more pics coming up this week...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 13 2007, 11:57 AM~9217727
> *you are rich u liying sac of mule shit i never seen a more rich fool than u
> *


And we all know Mayhem does not lie or stretch the truth :0 :biggrin: 


This has got to be one of the sickest cadillacs I have ever seen, and its not even done yet. :0 Good job, cant wait to see it put together :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 10 2007, 08:14 PM~9420766
> *And we all know Mayhem does not lie or stretch the truth :0  :biggrin:
> This has got to be one of the sickest cadillacs I have ever seen, and its not even done yet.  :0  Good job, cant wait to see it put together :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro...All I can say is that I'm doing the best I can...


----------



## 509Rider

:0


----------



## lowrider 4 life

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

wassup!


----------



## 5DEUCE

wow man, I never seen this topic before.......the car is going to be out of control, congrats on all the work you've done man....I got to say you Luxurious fokkers sure doin it big everytime! :thumbsup: can't wait to see it next year bro


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Dec 13 2007, 03:44 AM~9442707
> *12 members are celebrating their birthday today
> LuxuriouSMontreaL(38), </span>downsouthplaya(25), 2low2touch(22), SlammedNiss(33), m_rlon(22), Makaveli(20), bigbad307(22), Oldschool~lowlow(32), tddbrumfield(28), 909 MAJESTICS(28), BABYBOY78(29), TYTE95(29)
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>HAPPY B-DAY BRO.... :wave:
> *


----------



## lowrider 4 life

happy birthday man :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 79regal+Dec 13 2007, 06:45 AM~9442708-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowrider 4 life_@Dec 13 2007, 04:57 PM~9446184
> *happy birthday man  :biggrin:
> *


thanks guys...


----------



## 84caddy

great build Dave - you MTL boys are really raising the game up here :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 12 2007, 10:56 PM~9440233
> *wow man, I never seen this topic before.......the car is going to be out of control, congrats on all the work you've done man....I got to say you Luxurious fokkers sure doin it big everytime! :thumbsup: can't wait to see it next year bro
> *


thanks Adam...I do try my best with the knowledge and resources I have...It has flaws but it still gonna be nice...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 13 2007, 06:05 PM~9446693
> *great build Dave - you MTL boys are really raising the game up here  :biggrin:
> *


thanks Joe we are doing our best


BTW I've seen a certain metal rack top fully plated and ready to be put together again...


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 13 2007, 06:10 PM~9446725
> *thanks Joe we are doing our best
> BTW I've seen a certain metal rack top fully plated and ready to be put together again...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 looks like a trip up to MTL over the holidays :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 14 2007, 11:19 AM~9452309
> *:0  :0  :0  looks like a trip up to MTL over the holidays  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness

Damn do the damn thang, & I cant wait to see it in person..... Its gonna be a stunner..... Good work homie!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

just looked through this buildup.. amazing, i love the color


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Yankochevelle

This Build-up is turning out Nice! One day I hope to have mine this tight! :biggrin:


----------



## redrum702

TTT


----------



## redrum702

TTT


----------



## razor

i like the color dave..................that engraveing is bad ass


----------



## abel




----------



## lowdeville

I love big bodies,Any updates on this build?


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## abel




----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 4 2008, 07:36 AM~9604270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's BALLER!!!!!!
LOve the color too.


----------



## kdogg213

uffin:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 4 2008, 09:35 AM~9604264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


control arms not engraved? :0 and you call yourself a baller


















jk..looks bad ass


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

lookin good guys :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jan 4 2008, 06:51 PM~9608226
> *control arms not engraved? :0 and you call yourself a baller
> jk..looks bad ass
> *


hahaha you're the baller Kamile :biggrin: ...I'm just a poor ass mofo trying to play in the big leagues...


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 4 2008, 09:57 PM~9609165
> *hahaha you're the baller Kamil :biggrin: ...I'm just a poor ass mofo trying to play in the big leagues...
> *


lol....car is looking real nice though..

P.S. no 'e' on my name..i'm Polish not French, thank God.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jan 4 2008, 09:51 PM~9609516
> *lol....car is looking real nice though..
> 
> P.S. no 'e' on my name..i'm Polish not French, thank God.
> *



thanks bro...  

*Yeah fuck those Frenchies...hahahahaha *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## PurpleLicious

damn bro! I love that color..

Cant wait to see it!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 4 2008, 10:40 PM~9609913
> *damn bro! I love that color..
> 
> Cant wait to see it!
> *


thx Steven Hauwarth...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 4 2008, 05:35 AM~9604264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


looking badd asss my brother


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 4 2008, 09:00 PM~9609579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


perfect


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 4 2008, 11:01 PM~9610133
> *looking badd asss my brother
> *


thanks brother...You know I try my best to rep the family...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

thats going to be a badass car homie :cheesy:


----------



## Gooch

I love this thread, VERY nice ride. Can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 4 2008, 10:59 PM~9609567
> *thanks bro...
> 
> Yeah fuck those Frenchies...hahahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 4 2008, 09:00 PM~9609581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## greenwithenvy1981

Ok i think Im gonna throw up now :barf: 

This has to be the BADDEST CADDY I HAVE EVER SEEN BEING BUILT UP DAVE!

If you ever want to sponsor anything on my bike, I wont hold you against it dave....hint hint.....YOU ARE A BALLER LOL :biggrin:


:worship: :worship:

David :biggrin:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

Car looks killer man...oh and thanks for making me realize how poor i really am!!!! LOL fuckin rich french bastard!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Sinfull Monte_@Jan 5 2008, 01:32 AM~9611397
> *Car looks killer man...oh and thanks for making me realize how poor i really am!!!! LOL fuckin rich french bastard!!!!
> *


I have no cash bro but thanks Jimmy...


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

hahaha....ya ok


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 5 2008, 01:29 AM~9611374
> *Ok i think Im gonna throw up now :barf:
> 
> This has to be the BADDEST CADDY I HAVE EVER SEEN BEING BUILT UP DAVE!
> 
> If you ever want to sponsor anything on my bike, I wont hold you against it dave....hint hint.....YOU ARE A BALLER LOL :biggrin:
> :worship: :worship:
> 
> David :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro but you know I ain't rich or even well off...


----------



## La Lo

When i grow up i want to be a big baller too!!! love the color and the build :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Sinfull Monte_@Jan 5 2008, 10:33 AM~9613004
> *hahaha....ya ok
> *


don't listen to those goofs who keep saying I'm a baller bro, they have no idea how poor I am... :yessad:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 5 2008, 10:34 AM~9613012
> *When i grow up i want to be a big baller too!!! love the color and the build :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro...Really doing my best with what I got and know...Don't get me wrong, this car has a shit load of flaws but it should be a nice ride still...


----------



## La Lo

heck if you make it too nice then your afraid to drive them, and they are meant to be driven.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 5 2008, 10:57 AM~9613091
> *heck if you make it too nice then your afraid to drive them, and they are meant to be driven.
> *


yes indeed but I can always drive my bomb... :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 5 2008, 08:34 AM~9613013
> *don't listen to those goofs who keep saying I'm a baller bro, they have no idea how poor I am... :yessad:
> *


yea about as poor as Dick Cheney :roflmao: :roflmao: whose gross last year was only 7.2mil :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650

clean ass caddy homie!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 5 2008, 11:38 AM~9613244
> *yea about as poor as Dick Cheney  :roflmao:  :roflmao: whose gross last year was only 7.2mil :biggrin:
> *


damn I wish bro...I just wish...


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 5 2008, 09:34 AM~9613013
> *don't listen to those goofs who keep saying I'm a baller bro, they have no idea how poor I am... :yessad:
> *



I have an idea about how poor your are...


you are so fuckin poor thats why you only have 3 fuckin bad ass lowriders with fuckin chrome everywhere!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jan 5 2008, 11:48 AM~9613298
> *clean ass caddy homie!!
> *


thx man...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wood grain grant steering wheel...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 5 2008, 11:29 PM~9617400
> *wood grain grant steering wheel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Jolleyrancher

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 5 2008, 08:29 PM~9617400
> *wood grain grant steering wheel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 5 2008, 10:29 PM~9617400
> *wood grain grant steering wheel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


make sure u grab the billet wheel adapter and chrome it


----------



## kdogg213

ttt


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

nice grant steering wheel :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 5 2008, 10:29 PM~9617400
> *wood grain grant steering wheel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i need one of them :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

big things my friend :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 9 2008, 07:11 PM~9651291
> *big things my friend :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

looking good dave.. you are reppin LUX to the fullest..


----------



## 801Rider

:nicoderm:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Jan 10 2008, 03:21 PM~9659193
> *looking good dave.. you are reppin LUX to the fullest..
> *


x2


----------



## CADILLACJON

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 5 2008, 11:33 AM~9613007
> *thanks bro but you know I ain't rich or even well off...
> *


Hey Dave, Do you think that if you keep tellin people you are poor someone might believe you one day......lol....j/k

I like those new red wires you posted the pic of, Are you going to put the cross laced zeniths on the bomb I thought you had posted a pic of earlier?


----------



## CADILLACJON

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 5 2008, 11:33 AM~9613007
> *thanks bro but you know I ain't rich or even well off...
> *


double post


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Jan 11 2008, 07:18 PM~9670697
> *Hey Dave, Do you think that if you keep tellin people you are poor someone might believe you one day......lol....j/k
> 
> I like those new red wires you posted the pic of,  Are you going to put the cross laced zeniths on the bomb I thought you had posted a pic of earlier?
> *


I sold my crossed laced zeniths to my vice president but I have another set of all gold crossed laced zeniths that I will put on the bomb...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## EIGHT TRACC

please motivate me some more looks bad ass


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Jan 11 2008, 10:37 PM~9672309
> *please motivate me some more  looks bad ass
> *


----------



## G'dupGbody

cant wait to see this fuckin car


----------



## wired61

very very nice,,,,cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Lil Brandon

niiice!


----------



## 509Rider

Killing em


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## greenwithenvy1981

TTT for Big Baller Dave.......

I can't wait to see this car lon the COVER of some magazines :biggrin:

David


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 11 2008, 10:00 PM~9672042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: damn this car is gonna kill em!


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 11 2008, 11:00 PM~9672042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 put some pads under the hoist arms....you crazy man


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

nice progress on your whip i like the castle grill its one of a kind indeed and them side skirts WOW nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

slowly getting there...a lot of finger prints but it was just put in and bolted on...the whole undercarriage with the engine should be in by the end of the week...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## DRAGGINTOY

Damn Dave this car gonna look sweet when it's done. love the rockers!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

thank you for the good comments guys...Means a lot especially from the ones that are going through frame offs and build ups on here...But this car has a lot of flaws and is far from being what I would like it to be but it's still gonna be nice and it allows us to learn at the sametime...


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 14 2008, 08:49 PM~9694376
> *thank you for the good comments guys...Means a lot especially from the ones that are going through frame offs and build ups on here...But this car has a lot of flaws and is far from being what I would like it to be but it's still gonna be nice and it allows us to learn at the sametime...
> *


LOL you know what Dave we are our own worst critics. I look at my own truck and can point out all the flaws or what i'd do differntly if i had to redo it over. And others look at it and think there flawless. So regardless of you thinking it's got flaws..it's still gonna be one hell of a nice car.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jan 14 2008, 07:57 PM~9694435
> *LOL you know what Dave we are our own worst critics. I look at my own truck and can point out all the flaws or what i'd do differntly if i had to redo it over. And others look at it and think there flawless. So regardless of you thinking it's got flaws..it's still gonna be one hell of a nice car.
> *


thanks James...I know you've been working hard on your truck bro and I can't wait to see it out there bro...


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 14 2008, 09:03 PM~9694497
> *thanks James...I know you've been working hard on your truck bro and I can't wait to see it out there bro...
> *


 no hardly working on it lol I havn't touched it since it left the bodyshop . After i bought this house i've been busy fixing some stuff that needed to be done. hopefully next month i'll get back at it.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jan 14 2008, 08:19 PM~9694610
> *no hardly working on it lol  I havn't touched it since it left the bodyshop . After i bought this house i've been busy fixing some stuff that needed to be done. hopefully next month i'll get back at it.
> *


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jan 14 2008, 07:57 PM~9694435
> *LOL you know what Dave we are our own worst critics. I look at my own truck and can point out all the flaws or what i'd do differntly if i had to redo it over. And others look at it and think there flawless. So regardless of you thinking it's got flaws..it's still gonna be one hell of a nice car.
> *


hahahahaha i tell this foo that everyday... :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

*DAVE! SICC ASS RIDE HOMIE. THAT SHIT SHOULD BE A DIME WHEN YOU GET DONE WIT'EM  PROPS G  *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jan 14 2008, 11:13 PM~9696529
> *DAVE! SICC ASS RIDE HOMIE.  THAT SHIT SHOULD BE A DIME WHEN YOU GET DONE WIT'EM  PROPS G
> *


thanks Ant...Doing our best bro...


----------



## D-Cheeze

looking good Dave !!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 14 2008, 06:49 PM~9694376
> *thank you for the good comments guys...Means a lot especially from the ones that are going through frame offs and build ups on here...But this car has a lot of flaws and is far from being what I would like it to be but it's still gonna be nice and it allows us to learn at the sametime...
> *


  Real shit


----------



## Str8sharkin78

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 13 2008, 10:01 AM~9681551
> *TTT for Big Baller Dave.......
> 
> I can't wait to see this car lon the COVER of some magazines :biggrin:
> 
> David
> *


x2... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by Str8sharkin78_@Jan 15 2008, 11:40 AM~9699918
> *x2... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x3..we dont no luv like that out here on the east coast from lrm :angry:


----------



## BABYBOY78




----------



## LuxuriouS PINK




----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 14 2008, 06:45 PM~9694338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

my ''13'' 72 spokes zeniths straight laced


----------



## abel

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALER :0


----------



## 84caddy

nice :biggrin: 

lovin the new hoist too


----------



## Str8sharkin78

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 16 2008, 08:46 AM~9708445
> *my ''13'' 72 spokes zeniths straight laced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good bro!... :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

throw sum z's on that bish nice car man


----------



## kdogg213

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Nice work on the Fleet Dave.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 11 2008, 10:00 PM~9672042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn....love the engraving man....the car is gonna be sick!


----------



## Maverick

what happened to the pics?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 16 2008, 07:08 PM~9712450
> *what happened to the pics?
> *


damn I see them all...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 17 2008, 12:41 AM~9715566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AIN'T NO SENSE IN PLAYING WIT HUH! YOU AIN'T MESSIN' AROUND D


----------



## 155/80/13

:0 cant wait to see it all done up  


> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 16 2008, 08:46 AM~9708445
> *my ''13'' 72 spokes zeniths straight laced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

picked up my transmission support from the plater today for my 96...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MAYHEM

THIS BALLING IS GETTING WAY OUTTA CONTROL YOU FLOSSING MOTHER FOGGER ,YOU ARE THE KING OF BLIIIIIIIIING MR BILL GATES!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

painted my transmission case too...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I also got some of the side window trims back from the plater...I took off the cheap ass cadillac plastic moldings covering the metal part underneath and got that metal show plated instead...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 17 2008, 08:03 PM~9721404
> *THIS BALLING IS GETTING WAY OUTTA CONTROL YOU FLOSSING MOTHER FOGGER ,YOU ARE THE KING OF BLIIIIIIIIING MR BILL GATES!!!
> *


I borrow my cash from you Mayhem Trump... :0


----------



## abel

looking reaaaaaaaaaaal good dave


----------



## 509Rider

Who does your chrome plating and are they reputable?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 17 2008, 10:11 PM~9722550
> *Who does your chrome plating and are they reputable?
> *


Autochrome 2005 in Montreal...the prep work and chrome is top notch but not cheap compared to what you guys pay in the U.S...


----------



## kdogg213

loookin good bossss


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 17 2008, 11:48 PM~9723588
> *Autochrome 2005 in Montreal...the prep work and chrome is top notch but not cheap compared to what you guys pay in the U.S...
> *


whooooooooo jus the price of a diff is as much as a full undies.. :uh:but it will be some of the best chrome ull ever see


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 18 2008, 12:49 AM~9724114
> *whooooooooo jus the price of a diff is as much as a full undies.. :uh:
> *


yeah pretty much...


----------



## OldDirty

Damn Dave! Your fucking shit up! That car is going to be shitting on them!! I know that ride is going to be looking real good when assembled, keep it up big man :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 18 2008, 12:54 AM~9724162
> *Damn Dave! Your fucking shit up! That car is going to be shitting on them!! I know that ride is going to be looking real good when assembled, keep it up big man  :biggrin:
> *


Doing my best Brandon...Thanks bro...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 17 2008, 08:08 PM~9721454
> *I borrow my cash from you Mayhem Trump... :0
> *


YA U BORROW BACK THE MONEY I BORROW FROM YOU FOKKER ,U ARE BALLING WAY OUTTA CONTROLL AND NOBODY CAN EVEN TOUCH YOU FOKKER THATS HIGH DOLLAR BALLER :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

slowly puting the 96 chrome undies on the car...A lot of adjustment and fitting to do with the new chrome but we're getting there...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

pics of the painted belly with my chrome tranny support...Can't wait to have all the undies under there...  Sorry for the finger prints on the diff though...haha.... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## 68niou1

:0 dammm this motha is so siiiickkkkkkk :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

still a shit load of chrome going on the fleet...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 18 2008, 10:56 PM~9730745
> *still a shit load of chrome going on the fleet...
> 
> *


you didnt chrome your bumper shocks fokker,why not? even i did that? your slippn foool! :biggrin: hahahaha j/k 

damn this car is going to be nice as hell! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 19 2008, 12:21 AM~9731243
> *you didnt chrome your bumper shocks fokker,why not?  even i did that?  your slippn foool! :biggrin: hahahaha  j/k
> 
> damn this car is going to be nice as hell!  :biggrin:
> *


you chromed your bumper shocks? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 19 2008, 12:25 AM~9731256
> *you chromed your bumper shocks? :0  :biggrin:
> *


carefully welded all the way around them first tho so they wont leak out oil while in the plating process!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 18 2008, 10:56 PM~9730740
> *:0  dammm this motha is so siiiickkkkkkk :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man...Hope it comes out nice...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 19 2008, 12:28 AM~9731275
> *thanks man...Hope it comes out nice...
> *


it is coming out tight as fuck, damn dogg you doin it!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 19 2008, 12:27 AM~9731271
> *carefully welded all the way around them first tho so they wont leak out oil while in the plating process!
> *


damn you're one hell of a ballin' mofo fokker... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

say where did you buy your brake booster setup for our style lacs?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 19 2008, 12:28 AM~9731280
> *it is coming out tight as fuck, damn dogg you doin it!
> *


thx Billy...I can't wait to see it done brother...Then I'll be able to get on the caddy rag again... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 19 2008, 12:29 AM~9731283
> *damn you're one hell of a ballin' mofo fokker... :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: yeah whater ya tool, i aint got nothin on your mighty pimp hand strong arm fokker! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 19 2008, 12:30 AM~9731294
> *:uh: yeah whater ya tool, i aint got nothin on your mighty pimp hand strong arm fokker! :biggrin:
> *


shit your caddy is gonna be flawless ya blue grass eating goof... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 19 2008, 12:35 AM~9731314
> *shit your caddy is gonna be flawless ya blue grass eating goof... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


nah, just a clean ass street car  

now yours is str8 motivation, 
ya know, i got calls from cats telling me how your build up has changed their life, they now eat on crackers and peanut butter to save money, just hoping for that one special day they can ride like luxurious dave! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 19 2008, 12:39 AM~9731334
> *nah, just a clean ass street car
> 
> now yours is str8 motivation,
> ya know, i got calls from cats telling me how your build up has changed their life, they now eat on crackers and peanut butter to save money,  just hoping for that one special day they can ride like luxurious dave! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 19 2008, 12:43 AM~9731359
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: i knew you would like that fokker! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 19 2008, 12:51 AM~9731390
> *:biggrin: i knew you would like that fokker! :biggrin:
> *


yeah it was pretty funny Billay... :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 18 2008, 10:50 PM~9730702
> *pics of the painted belly with my chrome tranny support...Can't wait to have all the undies under there...  Sorry for the finger prints on the diff though...haha.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



its ok for this time but never do that again!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 18 2008, 10:55 PM~9730733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is it casse noisette in the back? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 19 2008, 02:59 AM~9732063
> *its ok for this time but never do that again!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 19 2008, 02:59 AM~9732066
> *is it casse noisette in the back? :0  :cheesy:
> *


yes it is and he kept saying that you were a putz... :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 19 2008, 03:05 AM~9732092
> *yes it is and he kept saying that you were a putz... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 17 2008, 10:49 PM~9724114
> *whooooooooo jus the price of a diff is as much as a full undies.. :uh:but it will be some of the best chrome ull ever see
> *



same here in germany the fuckin chroming process cost alot of dimes here too :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

Looking real god homie  :biggrin:


----------



## razor

looking real nice dave....................real nice...........................just a thought tho,that reinforcement on the rear end looks like it might hang really low in the center.....................to close to the ground?...............and you got 13''....................it might not touch,but i would watch out for raised man holes,and those rough mtl streets :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACJON

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 11 2008, 10:22 PM~9671745
> *I sold my crossed laced zeniths to my vice president but I have another set of all gold crossed laced zeniths that I will put on the bomb...
> *


nice


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

congrats to dave for all his hard work and efforts to make montreal noticed in the lowrider game :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 19 2008, 10:42 AM~9732864
> *congrats to dave for all his hard work and efforts to make montreal noticed in the lowrider game :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by razor_@Jan 19 2008, 10:01 AM~9732746
> *looking real nice dave....................real nice...........................just a thought tho,that reinforcement on the rear end looks like it might hang really low in the center.....................to close to the ground?...............and you got 13''....................it might not touch,but i would watch out for raised man holes,and those rough mtl streets :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha yeah good point there Danny...I'll make sure to watch those mannnnnyyyyyyyy Quebec crators... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 19 2008, 03:06 AM~9732095
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 19 2008, 10:42 AM~9732864
> *congrats to dave for all his hard work and efforts to make montreal noticed in the lowrider game :biggrin:
> *


thanks big boss...I'm trying my best...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 19 2008, 07:56 AM~9732592
> *Looking real god homie    :biggrin:
> *


getting there Supa... :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## Howard Wolowitz

why is there no pics?? I know everyone else can see them, because they are talking all about how nice they are!!!! For some reason I cant see them, no red X's or anything. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@Jan 19 2008, 03:28 PM~9734214
> *why is there no pics??  I know everyone else can see them, because they are talking all about how nice they are!!!!  For some reason I cant see them, no red X's or anything. :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


  :loco: i see them!!!


----------



## westsidehydros

Shit Dave, car is commin together real nice. We might have to put "Come see the new summer line up of Lux Montreal" on the scrape flyers !!!!! We'd prolly get a better spectator turnout !!!


----------



## shorty78

looking good man
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 19 2008, 10:10 PM~9736188
> *Shit Dave, car is commin together real nice.  We might have to put "Come see the new summer line up of Lux Montreal"  on the scrape flyers !!!!!  We'd prolly get a better spectator turnout !!!
> *


thanks Pete but you and me both know that you guys come out with awsome cars so you sure don't need us for that... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by shorty78_@Jan 20 2008, 02:34 AM~9737629
> *looking good man
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Shorty...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

DAMN!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looking sick fokker, i predict a cover car!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looking sick fokker, i predict a cover car!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looking sick fokker, i predict a cover car!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn server^^^^


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 21 2008, 12:06 AM~9743248
> *looking sick fokker, i predict a cover car!
> *


x2


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 21 2008, 12:12 AM~9743309
> *damn server^^^^
> *


damn inbred :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 21 2008, 01:07 PM~9746282
> *damn inbred :uh:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

You disgust me Dave. :biggrin:

That pic on the lift showing the chrome core support is my wallpaper.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 21 2008, 10:50 PM~9751248
> *You disgust me Dave.  :biggrin:
> 
> That pic on the lift showing the chrome core support is my wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha is this all your cash there Mike? Damn rich fokker... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

here are some pics of my air breather and valve covers going on my fleet all engraved before the plating...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## 704 Sheen

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREEGZ

fuck!!!!! this things sick, just seen this topic!


----------



## 5DEUCE

Dave....you crazy fokker :biggrin: I think you spend more on chrome a month than some people make a year....lol


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ+Jan 22 2008, 06:05 PM~9757368-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuck!!!!! this things sick, just seen this topic!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-5DEUCE_@Jan 22 2008, 07:09 PM~9757872
> *Dave....you crazy fokker :biggrin: I think you spend more on chrome a month than some people make a year....lol
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness

The shit looks off da hook! :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 22 2008, 07:09 PM~9757872
> *Dave....you crazy fokker :biggrin: I think you spend more on chrome a month than some people make a year....lol
> *


you mean more than people make in 5 years fokker ,daves a bank


----------



## greenwithenvy1981

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:50 PM~9751248
> *You disgust me Dave.  :biggrin:
> 
> That pic on the lift showing the chrome core support is my wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey Mike,

I didnt know that you went to visit Dave's office. I heard thats where he lies down to take a nap, right on his bed-o-money  :biggrin: :roflmao:

no in reality dave, i cannot wait to see this car done and in person. i sure hope you can make it down here to the midwest with it. 

I've said it once and I'll say it again.....THIS WILL BE A COVER CAR!

david


----------



## Bzauto05

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 22 2008, 03:35 PM~9757110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET! Looking good bro!


----------



## Str8sharkin78

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 18 2008, 08:56 PM~9730745
> *still a shit load of chrome going on the fleet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BALLIN!!.....ride is comin out sick as hell bro!


----------



## abel

yeah yeah yeah not bad you putz :scrutinize:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 23 2008, 11:50 AM~9762984
> *yeah yeah yeah not bad you putz :scrutinize:
> *


wahahahahahahahahahahahahaha....putz ahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## abel

:biggrin: just kidding fucker best car right here for sure


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 23 2008, 11:52 AM~9763003
> *wahahahahahahahahahahahahaha....putz ahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *



something wrong with this? :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 23 2008, 11:56 AM~9763048
> *something wrong with this? :dunno:
> *


wahaha yes it made me laugh ,havent hurd that word in a minute!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt for dave!


----------



## MAYHEM

जब कारों का जमावाड़ा हो और सबसे बेहतर कार पेश करने की होड़ मची हो तो हर कार कम्पनी इस जंग में कूद पड़ेगी। दिल्ली के ‘ऑटो एक्सपो में ‘वॉक्सवैगन अप!’ कार को पेश किया वॉक्सवैगन इंडिया प्राइवेट लिमिटेड के अध्यक्ष जोएर्ग म्युलर ने। (फोटो: यूएनआई)


----------



## ESIDECADDY

is the skirt also engraved would love to see a pic :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:|


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

damn thanks for all the good words guys...There are a shit load of awsome looking fleetwood out there...I just hope mine comes out nice...But I see equally good or better fleet buildup on here than mine but I do appreciate the good comments guys...Thanks guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jan 23 2008, 07:24 PM~9766206
> *is the skirt also engraved would love to see a pic :biggrin:
> *


yes they are and I will put up a pic soon...As soon as I put them on, I will take a pic and post it up...


----------



## luxurylows

T
T
T
this fleet is crazy as cat shit...WOW...Well done..


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 23 2008, 03:04 PM~9765621
> *जब कारों का जमावाड़ा हो और सबसे बेहतर कार पेश करने की होड़ मची हो तो हर कार कम्पनी इस जंग में कूद पड़ेगी। दिल्ली के ‘ऑटो एक्सपो में ‘वॉक्सवैगन अप!’ कार को पेश किया वॉक्सवैगन इंडिया प्राइवेट लिमिटेड के अध्यक्ष जोएर्ग म्युलर ने। (फोटो: यूएनआई)
> *


yeah what he said :uh:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 24 2008, 11:39 PM~9777856
> *yeah what he said  :uh:
> *


 :uh: fckn mayhem :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahahahahaha 



this will be the sickest fleet with the fatest man in it double guiness book records ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 25 2008, 12:15 PM~9781100
> *wahahahahahahaha
> this will be the sickest fleet with the fatest man in it  double guiness book records ahahahahahahahahaha
> *


fucking Bela... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 25 2008, 09:51 PM~9785111
> *fucking Bela... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

damn bro this lac is bad...cant wait to to see it all together


----------



## abel

ttt


----------



## CAMEL

nice to be rich


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@Jan 27 2008, 04:55 AM~9794199
> *nice to be rich
> *


not rich at all here... :nosad:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 27 2008, 01:05 PM~9794996
> *not rich at all here... :nosad:
> *



Its not a matter of being rich, its a matter of how and what you choose to spend your money on.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 27 2008, 11:31 AM~9795139
> *Its not a matter of being rich, its a matter of how and what you choose to spend your money on.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 27 2008, 12:31 PM~9795139
> *Its not a matter of being rich, its a matter of how and what you choose to spend your money on.
> *


 exactly..sacrife an dedication iam learning that lesson now....this mofo gonna be bad..  i say top 10


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 27 2008, 12:31 PM~9795139
> *Its not a matter of being rich, its a matter of how and what you choose to spend your money on.
> *


Amennnnnnnn Pete...


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

Lookin fuckin crazy man.....


----------



## Lil Brandon

niiiiiiiiiicceee!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

ttt  for a bad mofo


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 29 2008, 09:40 PM~9817027
> *ttt  for a bad mofo
> *


 :biggrin: updates..?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 30 2008, 11:15 PM~9827252
> *:biggrin: updates..?
> *


well I got my radiator rebuilt with metal tanks instead of those plastic og tanks and sent the whole thing to the plater along with my steering shaft and wiper motor. We also painted some plastic parts...I will post up some pics as soon as I get this stuff back...


----------



## lowrider 4 life

baller lol j/p :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

wtf is this doin on page 2 :0


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

wtf is this doin on page 2 :0 not any more :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

wtf is this doin on page 2 :0 not any more :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Got my side windown trims back from the plater...I got rid of all the og plastic covering the all the trims on the side windows and got the metal plated underneath...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

We put on almost all the chrome and plastic parts back in the front end...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lowrider 4 life

hey dave that carb the rod the bolts down the air cleaner looks like its to long or its just the pic's


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Jan 31 2008, 09:19 PM~9835592
> *hey dave that carb the rod the bolts down the air cleaner looks like its to long or its just the pic's
> *


naw it's really the angle of the pics Petros...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 31 2008, 06:19 PM~9835593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KILLING EM :guns: :guns: :guns: Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 31 2008, 10:19 PM~9835593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats a sic picture!!!!


----------



## razor

looking good dave...............hey how come you chaned to carbourated?............to be different?..............looks nice still,just wondering


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 1 2008, 12:04 AM~9837524
> *looking good dave...............hey how come you chaned to carbourated?............to be different?..............looks nice still,just wondering
> *


my LT1 was ceased so I had the choice between getting the LT1 rebuilt or going with a full carb engine...Since the LT1 is full of plastic parts and has a shit load of computers, I figured I would switch to a full carb 350 and chrome the shit out of it and not have the headaches of playing with computers...Looks better all chromed out anyways...I know some people came out with bad ass chromed out 5.7 and LT1 but it was easier for me to go that way...The other thing is I really love the 93-96 body lines but hate those computerized cars with all those gadgets in it so now I got what I want...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 31 2008, 10:11 PM~9837622
> *my LT1 was ceased so I had the choice between getting the LT1 rebuilt or going with a full carb engine...Since the LT1 is full of plastic parts and has a shit load of computers, I figured I would switch to a full carb 350 and chrome the shit out of it and not have the headaches of playing with computers...Looks better all chromed out anyways...I know some people came out with bad ass chromed out 5.7 and LT1 but it was easier for me to go that way...The other thing is I really love the 93-96 body lines but hate those computerized cars with all those gadgets in it so now I got what I want...
> *


  i think the same


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 801Rider

:nicoderm:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 31 2008, 09:21 PM~9835609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats the shiiiiiiit :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

i called dave yesterday and the guy put me on hold cause he was at the bank depositing money.....he finally came back like 20 minutes later, i guess it takes that long to count all that $$$$$


----------



## MAYHEM

THIS IS A FUCKIN CHROME BALLING ASS TREAD,YOU ARE WAY TO RICH FOR YOUR OWN GOOD!!!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2008, 02:46 PM~9842064
> *THIS IS A FUCKIN CHROME BALLING ASS TREAD,YOU ARE WAY TO RICH FOR YOUR OWN GOOD!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Feb 1 2008, 02:52 PM~9842105
> *:yes:
> *


TELL THAT JABBA THE SLOB TO BREAK U OFF A PILE OF THAT CHROME FOKKER DONT BE SHY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Feb 1 2008, 02:52 PM~9842105
> *:yes:
> *


TELL THAT JABBA THE SLOB TO BREAK U OFF A PILE OF THAT CHROME FOKKER DONT BE SHY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

That's because the CA dollar is worth more than the US dollar so he's coming over here and buying all the fucking chrome..


























j/p that is cold as fuck


----------



## Str8sharkin78

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 31 2008, 07:19 PM~9835593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic!....BALLER STATUS!


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 1 2008, 02:44 PM~9841619
> *i called dave yesterday and the guy put me on hold cause he was at the bank depositing money.....he finally came back like 20 minutes later, i guess it takes that long to count all that $$$$$
> *


LOL Come on kamil you know daves so rich he has people to count it for him lol :biggrin:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2008, 12:11 AM~9837622
> *my LT1 was ceased so I had the choice between getting the LT1 rebuilt or going with a full carb engine...Since the LT1 is full of plastic parts and has a shit load of computers, I figured I would switch to a full carb 350 and chrome the shit out of it and not have the headaches of playing with computers...Looks better all chromed out anyways...I know some people came out with bad ass chromed out 5.7 and LT1 but it was easier for me to go that way...The other thing is I really love the 93-96 body lines but hate those computerized cars with all those gadgets in it so now I got what I want...
> *


tru,but you still need the computer anyway to run the rest of the electronics tho,so ya the motor was a better choice,but you still cant get rid of the comp.......how many horses?.....................or goat's :biggrin: .............crate motor?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 1 2008, 07:12 PM~9843873
> *tru,but you still need the computer anyway to run the rest of the electronics tho,so ya the motor was a better choice,but you still cant get rid of the comp.......how many horses?.....................or goat's :biggrin: .............crate motor?
> *


We will pretty much rewire the whole car man...We'll see if we need the computers still but if we do, we'll make them work... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

got my 13 straight lace 72 spokes zeniths today...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I'm gonna try to get matching color patterns done on the car with the color of the wheels so it matches a little better...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

also worked on the rear end today putting in cylinders, coils and diff cover...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

:scrutinize: ......... :biggrin: damn thats looking good


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

damn dave the caddy coming along nicely  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 1 2008, 11:35 PM~9846011
> *:scrutinize: ......... :biggrin: damn thats looking good
> *


haha thx bro but your caddy is just as nice if not better...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 1 2008, 11:37 PM~9846028
> *damn dave the caddy coming along nicely    :thumbsup:
> *


yeah thx lolow...Still got a lot of work to do but it's getting there man...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2008, 11:32 PM~9845988
> *I'm gonna try to get matching color patterns done on the car with the color of the wheels so it matches a little better...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh shit,thats looking dope! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## abel




----------



## PurpleLicious

SSSSWWWEEEETTTT bro!


----------



## STLLO64

Lookin good baller Dave


----------



## abel




----------



## BANKS

:0


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2008, 12:11 AM~9837622
> *my LT1 was ceased so I had the choice between getting the LT1 rebuilt or going with a full carb engine...Since the LT1 is full of plastic parts and has a shit load of computers, I figured I would switch to a full carb 350 and chrome the shit out of it and not have the headaches of playing with computers...Looks better all chromed out anyways...I know some people came out with bad ass chromed out 5.7 and LT1 but it was easier for me to go that way...The other thing is I really love the 93-96 body lines but hate those computerized cars with all those gadgets in it so now I got what I want...
> *


im the same way i hate all the computerized shit but i gotta deal with most of it its the trouble of a caddy :uh:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2008, 11:29 PM~9845969
> *We will pretty much rewire the whole car man...We'll see if we need the computers still but if we do, we'll make them work... :biggrin:
> *


cool.........ya i think your gona need to use it cause the tranny is electronic and you have a digital dash too..........


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 3 2008, 02:50 AM~9853221
> *cool.........ya i think your gona need to use it cause the tranny is electronic and you have a digital dash too..........
> *


naw I got a 700 R that is not automatic anymore...Most of the digital dash will work cause I got a guy that do that all day that will make it work...


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 3 2008, 12:07 PM~9854384
> *naw I got a 700 R that is not automatic anymore...Most of the digital dash will work cause I got a guy that do that all day that will make it work...
> *


what did you get the tranny out of?...............looks like you'r on top of things.............impresive


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 3 2008, 12:12 PM~9854401
> *what did you get the tranny out of?...............looks like you'r on top of things.............impresive
> *


well I took it off cause it is automatic like you said and I got it out of an Astro Van...I know they sell some kind of adaptor to make it ''manual'' but it was easier to change it all together...I still had to find a tale where the bushing would sit on it cause the 700R tranny was too short and I would have had to fabricate a new tranny cross member and mine was already plated...Shit it's a lot of custom work...A lot more than I thought...


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 3 2008, 12:18 PM~9854424
> *well I took it off cause it is automatic like you said and I got it out of an Astro Van...I know they sell some kind of adaptor to make it ''manual'' but it was easier to change it all together...I still had to find a tale where the bushing would sit on it cause the 700R tranny was too short and I would have had to fabricate a new tranny cross member and mine was already plated...Shit it's a lot of custom work...A lot more than I thought...
> *


umm are you sure you have a 700r4?...........................cause astro vans usally come with turbo 350's......................you meant electronic...............change over to manual :biggrin: ................that might be why the x member had to be modified ............that would be why the tranny was too short


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 3 2008, 12:38 PM~9854502
> *umm      are you sure you have a 700r4?...........................cause astro vans usally come with turbo 350's......................you meant electronic...............change over to manual :biggrin: ................that might be why the x member had to be modified ............that would be why the tranny was too short
> *


well not sure if it was taken off an Astro Van but that's what I was told and a transmission guy (a friend really) I know came down and told me it was a 700R4...*And yes that's what I meant*... :biggrin:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 3 2008, 12:41 PM~9854523
> *well not sure if it was taken off an Astro Van but that's what I was told and a transmission guy (a friend really)  I know came down and told me it was a 700R4...And yes that's what I meant... :biggrin:
> *


cool...................keep us posted on how that works out.................if you ever need any info or help figureing any thing out let me or cadillacjon on here know...........he's really good with stuff like this,and he's worked at manny scrap yards,gm,.........and knows a great wealth of info when it comes to figureing out what parts fit what car.........


----------



## westsidehydros

The newer 700r4 shifts gears through the computer, but the older ones are all internal, I believe. Thats how hotrod guys (...or myself...) put them behinds carb/no computer motors. You can also get a module to run your speedo if its goin in a non-digi dash. There is another module yu can get that locks up the converter, either at cruising speed, or in any gear you wish.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by razor+Feb 3 2008, 03:44 PM~9855660-->
> 
> 
> 
> cool...................keep us posted on how that works out.................if you ever need any info or help figureing any thing out let me or cadillacjon on here know...........he's really good with stuff like this,and he's worked at manny scrap yards,gm,.........and knows a great wealth of info when it comes to figureing out what parts fit what car.........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-westsidehydros_@Feb 3 2008, 07:33 PM~9856832
> *The newer 700r4 shifts gears through the computer, but the older ones are all internal, I believe.  Thats how hotrod guys (...or myself...)  put them behinds carb/no computer motors.  You can also get a module to run your speedo if its goin in  a non-digi dash.  There is another module yu can get that locks up the converter, either at cruising speed, or in any gear you wish.
> *


thanks for the tips guys...If I come into any problems, I will surely hit you up for help...Thanks Danny and Pete...


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2008, 11:32 PM~9845988
> *I'm gonna try to get matching color patterns done on the car with the color of the wheels so it matches a little better...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheels are looking good bro!


----------



## abel

next addition :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 5 2008, 07:45 AM~9868318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next addition :biggrin:
> *


who's plaque is this!? :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 5 2008, 01:42 PM~9869699
> *who's plaque is this!?  :0
> *



huh? who's build off topic is this.....who am i.....were i am.......whats tha website...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLACJON

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 3 2008, 08:33 PM~9856832
> *The newer 700r4 shifts gears through the computer, but the older ones are all internal, I believe.  Thats how hotrod guys (...or myself...)  put them behinds carb/no computer motors.  You can also get a module to run your speedo if its goin in  a non-digi dash.  There is another module yu can get that locks up the converter, either at cruising speed, or in any gear you wish.
> *


correct, I think it's 87 and older astrovans come with mechanical 700r4's newer ones are electronic, Older ones are good for carb'd engines cause they have a kickdown cable


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Feb 6 2008, 08:21 AM~9876438
> *correct, I think it's 87 and older astrovans come with mechanical 700r4's newer ones are electronic, Older ones are good for carb'd engines cause they have a kickdown cable
> *


The newer ones only need the computer to lock-up the torque converter,they will still work w/o a computer,just need a lock-up kit availible from Summit racing.Or you can hook up a manual toggle switch to activate.


----------



## Cut N 3's

bad ass work their buddy!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 6 2008, 08:08 AM~9876203
> *huh? who's build off topic is this.....who am i.....were i am.......whats tha website...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH SHIT u OPENED UR SELF FOR THAT ONE STEVEN :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2008, 10:36 PM~9846019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO

damn montreal.... what you tryin 2 do??? make us look bad??????????


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2008, 11:30 PM~9845977
> *got my 13 straight lace 72 spokes zeniths today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i likes!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by BANKS_@Feb 2 2008, 11:50 PM~9852251
> *:0
> *


fuck off, terd burglar :uh:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## syked1

sick shit dave can't wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 7 2008, 07:05 AM~9884822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



baller!


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## mistargreen

Damn Dave your Caddy is so Nice  I can't wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 6 2008, 10:56 PM~9882174
> *fuck off, terd burglar :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel




----------



## daoriginator64

damn i must have been living under a rock! your big body is fuckin sweet dave!! i remember you telling baout this when you came down! holy shit! props to you man! much respect and love from yo brothers down in nyc! holla dave! manny,.,.,.,.,.,., :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 9 2008, 07:54 PM~9903932
> *damn i must have been living under a rock!  your big body is fuckin sweet dave!! i remember you telling baout this when you came down!  holy shit! props to you man!  much respect and love from yo brothers down in nyc! holla dave!  manny,.,.,.,.,.,., :biggrin:
> *


hey Manny, thanks bro...Hope I can finish it on time and bring to you guys bbq in september in the Bronx...


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 9 2008, 08:42 PM~9905096
> *hey Manny, thanks bro...Hope I can finish it on time and bring to you guys bbq in september in the Bronx...
> *


That's plenty of time before Vegas homie :biggrin:


----------



## abel

TTT


----------



## daoriginator64

word!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

:| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## abel

:|


----------



## lowrider 4 life

:biggrin:


----------



## 1-sik-8

lookin good bro..get ready for alot of photo shoots lol set up pics??


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 1-sik-8_@Feb 12 2008, 05:25 PM~9925654
> *lookin good bro..get ready for alot of photo shoots lol set up pics??
> *


set up is not ready yet but it should look pretty good...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by BANKS_@Feb 2 2008, 11:50 PM~9852251
> *:0
> *


wahahahahavent seen that name in a while......daveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 12 2008, 05:38 PM~9925753
> *wahahahahavent seen that name in  a while......daveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## kdogg213

lookin sweet dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Feb 12 2008, 07:20 PM~9926610
> *lookin sweet dave
> *


yeah thx Kenwyn...Shit hopefully it will look nice when it's done man...


----------



## 84caddy

just seen this fleetwood in person...people are gonna be shittin their pants :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 13 2008, 01:09 PM~9932967
> *just seen this fleetwood in person...people are gonna be shittin their pants  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Joe...Like I told you, it ain't perfect and it has a lot of flaws but it's a learning process for me....Next one should be better... :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 13 2008, 06:53 PM~9935550
> *thanks Joe...Like I told you, it ain't perfect and it has a lot of flaws but it's a learning process for me....Next one should be better... :biggrin:
> *


that car is clean as fuck who you kidding :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

yeah Dave Trump/gates Nuting in this world is perfect. but the car is fucking nice!!! oh can i borrow a few bucks lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

picked up some more parts from the plater today...Got my grill done cause I didn't like the aliminum look...The plater built a rod cage in the shape of the grill so the chrome would stick everywhere...Takes a lot of patience and time to build that rod cage...Grill came out awsome...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

also picked up some more chrome for the fleet at the plater...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

my steering rod now plated...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

still a little oily though...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

also got my rad rebuilt and the plastic tanks changed for metal ones so they could be plated...


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 13 2008, 04:09 PM~9935688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*BLING, BLING* :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## alex_low

damn man I hope to see it done boyz


----------



## Skim

this motherfucker is no joke. Especially since you started with a big body in such bad shape to start you actually put in way more work than the average big body build.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 13 2008, 10:55 PM~9937580
> *this motherfucker is no joke. Especially since you started with a big body in such bad shape to start you actually put in way more work than the average big body build.
> *


thanks Skim...Yean that 96 was a piece of shit when I first got it...Rusted out for real...I should have paid more and got something more solid from the get go...I guess that's a live and learn lesson right there for future build...


----------



## SICBSTRD

Dave you fucking BALLER...shits looking awesome bro


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 13 2008, 11:59 PM~9937631
> *thanks Skim...Yean that 96 was a piece of shit when I first got it...Rusted out for real...I should have paid more and got something more solid from the get go...I guess that's a live and learn lesson right there for future build...
> *


well, you got some good expierence out of building this car and the bomb. anybody can take a nice car and make it nicer, but starting with a piece o'shit is just great. you saved a great car from going to the junk yard and turned it into a work of art.  

ttt for the next top notch, kick'in ass, best fleetwood ever built.


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Feb 14 2008, 12:06 AM~9937703
> *Dave you fucking BALLER...shits looking awesome bro
> *


he's not a baller, he's a LEADER.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 13 2008, 08:18 PM~9937818
> *he's not a baller,  he's a LEADER.
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 13 2008, 10:18 PM~9937818
> *he's not a baller,  he's a LEADER.
> *


----------



## switches and thangs

:worship:


----------



## LuxuriouS PINK

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 13 2008, 11:18 PM~9937818
> *he's not a baller,  he's a LEADER.
> *


but too be a leader like dave u have to have bigggggggg money !


----------



## DirtyBird2

DO THE DAM THING DAVE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

thanks for all the good words guys...I really appreciate it...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Damn dave, i cant wait to see this finished, cover car.... cover car! :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

MAN IT KEEPS GETTIN BETTER AND BETTER :cheesy:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 15 2008, 07:05 PM~9952492
> *MAN IT KEEPS GETTIN BETTER AND BETTER :cheesy:
> *


x2:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 15 2008, 01:45 PM~9949383
> *Damn dave, i cant wait to see this finished, cover car.... cover car! :0
> *


sadly not on the east cost :angry: damn lolow magazines dont give props on the east cost unless it got big retarded rims :twak:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 16 2008, 12:05 AM~9954396
> *sadly not on the east cost :angry: damn lolow magazines dont give props on the east cost unless it got big retarded rims  :twak:
> *


not completely they featured joe wings caddy and petes impala from this area if daves car is at scrape he should get a feature for sure


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 16 2008, 02:34 AM~9955182
> *not completely they featured joe wings caddy and petes impala from this area if daves car is at scrape he should get a feature for sure
> *


yea but it was with the old editor  new one suck ass :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 15 2008, 12:45 PM~9949383
> *Damn dave, i cant wait to see this finished, cover car.... cover car! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: a car from north east?? :nosad:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

My engraved parts for my fleetwood are done and plated...Came out really awsome...Air breather...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

valve covers engraved and plated...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Feb 15 2008, 12:45 PM~9949383-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn dave, i cant wait to see this finished, cover car.... cover car! :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by R.O. caddy [email protected] 15 2008, 08:05 PM~9952492
> *MAN IT KEEPS GETTIN BETTER AND BETTER :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowdeville_@Feb 15 2008, 11:57 PM~9954334
> *x2:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks guys...Shit all I want is for this car to look nice and decent...I'll really be happy if it comes out that way...


----------



## alex_low

ttt for the most crazy caddy of QC


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

Just read this hole topic for the first time! :thumbsup: But just because I havent seen this topic doesnt mean I havent been keeping up with the Lac! :nicoderm: :biggrin: Looking great!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

looking real good homie!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

Damn server! :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

got my headers plated and my wiper motor done as well for the fleet...All we have to do is paint the plastic cover that goes on the wiper motor and everything will be set...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 18 2008, 02:12 AM~9968404
> *Just read this hole topic for the first time!  :thumbsup: But just because I havent seen this topic doesnt mean I havent been keeping up with the Lac!  :nicoderm:  :biggrin: Looking great!!!
> *


thanks man...You're building one hell of a fleet yourself...Yopurs is gonna look awsome for real...


----------



## OldDirty

:0 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BABYBOY78

:thumbsup: LOOKING REAL GOOD!


----------



## HustlerSpank

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 14 2008, 06:45 PM~9694338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holly shit this is bad ass :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 18 2008, 05:50 PM~9973020
> *thanks man...You're building one hell of a fleet yourself...Yopurs is gonna look awsome for real...
> *


Lets raise the bar!


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 19 2008, 11:42 AM~9978360
> *Lets raise the bar!
> *


u know yall be doin that ..fckers :biggrin:


----------



## abel

to the top!


----------



## 704 Sheen

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 19 2008, 12:42 PM~9978360
> *Lets raise the bar!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## emhomie626

DAMN, IT'S LOOKING NICE!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Feb 21 2008, 12:14 AM~9992195
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ

:worship:


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

fokkin baller mr banker


----------



## 801Rider

Can't wait to see the "new" updates :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 22 2008, 05:46 PM~10006180
> *Can't wait to see the "new" updates :biggrin:
> *


me too


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

:biggrin: coast one is working on it as we speak


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 22 2008, 08:21 PM~10007273
> *:biggrin: coast  one is working on it as we speak
> *


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 22 2008, 09:55 PM~10007500
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 22 2008, 06:46 PM~10006180
> *Can't wait to see the "new" updates :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 22 2008, 09:21 PM~10007273
> *:biggrin: coast  one is working on it as we speak
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 23 2008, 04:38 AM~10010473
> *Dave you son of a bitch!!!!! :0
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here's the work Coast One did last night on the fleet...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LA CURA

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## fiftythree

she's looking even better their dave ,good shit


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Feb 23 2008, 09:34 AM~10011043
> *she's looking even better their dave ,good shit
> *


x2 eddie ..gotta be a cover car now..if not there blind :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

dAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM,THATS SICK , ASK COAST ONE ,I WANT TO MAKE PATERNS ON MY BALLZ ahahahahah

thats fokkin sick ,dave you are to rich for this planet ,you flew coast out on your private jet you fuck sac !!


----------



## lolow

*GOD DAMN NIIIIIIIIIIIIICE   :thumbsup: *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 23 2008, 10:08 AM~10010943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look coast has his happyface on! :cheesy: 

damn lookin good fokker, coast is puttin it down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 214RIDERZ

THAT LACS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE LOVE THE PATTERN LAYOUT


----------



## abel

Got damn coast work so faaaast and so niiiiiice


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 23 2008, 09:16 AM~10010968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 23 2008, 10:15 AM~10010965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucking sick dave  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

GAME OVER  Daves the winner......i give up 

even the RO budget cant compete

its now officially the LM (Lux Montreal...in my best french accent) Budget

Dave can i have a loan and a poutine?

looks good though homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 23 2008, 10:16 AM~10010968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## razor

looks killer dave...................you should have cleared the whole car at once tho........


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by lowlife59+Feb 23 2008, 04:19 PM~10012242-->
> 
> 
> 
> GAME OVER    Daves the winner......i give up
> 
> even the RO budget cant compete
> 
> its now officially the LM (Lux Montreal...in my best french accent) Budget
> 
> Dave can i have a loan and a poutine?
> 
> looks good though homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-thecandyman_@Aug 29 2007, 09:08 PM~8673360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yea i can see you guys are really struggling... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 23 2008, 04:13 PM~10012539
> *looks killer dave...................you should have cleared the whole car at once tho........
> *


what you're seeing is not cleared yet Danny  ...It will be cleared at the end at at once...


----------



## lowrider 4 life

its looking fucking good man :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 23 2008, 07:22 PM~10013174
> *what you're seeing is not cleared yet Danny  ...It will be cleared at the end at at once...
> *


he ment without your rocker panels instaled  (all the car not just the paterns)


----------



## Huggies

That's insane... hope I can get the funds to get patterns on my 63 or 62 eventually... :biggrin:


----------



## 63REASONS

coast is getting down like james brown :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Feb 23 2008, 03:19 PM~10012242
> *GAME OVER    Daves the winner......i give up
> 
> even the RO budget cant compete
> 
> its now officially the LM (Lux Montreal...in my best french accent) Budget
> 
> Dave can i have a loan and a poutine?
> 
> looks good though homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hahaha you guys are doing really good...That RO budget will never be exceeded by this french canadian... :biggrin: Thanks for the good words Jeremy but all the credit goes to Coast One...


----------



## brett

:0 omg , and i forgot the rockers are engraved :0 wowee


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

some more pics from today guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## kdogg213

LOOKIN SWEEET DAVE


----------



## kdogg213

LOOKIN SWEEET DAVE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## low4lifecc

that car is tight good luck on the rest of you build :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fiftythree

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 23 2008, 09:19 AM~10011186
> *x2 eddie ..gotta be a cover  car now..if not there blind :angry:
> *


you got that right homie :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Feb 23 2008, 08:29 PM~10014379
> *you got that right homie :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 5DEUCE

Man can't wait to see this car...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 23 2008, 08:52 AM~10011298
> *look coast has his happyface on! :cheesy:
> 
> damn lookin good fokker, coast is puttin it down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I would be smiling too if i got paid to do something i love to do! :thumbsup: like working on low lows.


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 24 2008, 01:10 AM~10015355
> *I would be smiling too if i got paid to do something i love to do! :thumbsup: like working on low lows.
> *


x2


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

:thumbsup: :wow: :nicoderm: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

thanks guys for all the good words. I really appreciate it but all the credit has to go to Coast One for those patterns...Hell all I do is sit down and watch him and take some pics once in a while...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 24 2008, 12:09 AM~10016273
> *thanks guys for all the good words. I really appreciate it but all the credit has to go to Coast One for those patterns...Hell all I do is sit down and watch him and take some pics once in a while...
> *


 :angry: Hey your taking my job.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 24 2008, 03:21 AM~10016319
> *:angry:  Hey your taking my job.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 24 2008, 01:09 AM~10016273
> *thanks guys for all the good words. I really appreciate it but all the credit has to go to Coast One for those patterns...Hell all I do is sit down and watch him and take some pics once in a while...
> *


Somebodies got to do it..............























Take the pics that is... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 24 2008, 04:15 AM~10016477
> *Somebodies got to do it..............
> Take the pics that is...  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

pics of the other side...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow




----------



## wop_inda_wood




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn, its coming along bro!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

dave u patterns looking sick ass fuck!! big probs for coast looks awesome!!

cant wait to see it in real


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

some of the work done last night and today...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

are u ever gonna bring it out to the states for a show?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 24 2008, 10:31 PM~10020842
> *are u ever gonna bring it out to  the states for a show?
> *


Yes I will for sure...I'll probably go to some East Coast shows in NYC and the Tampa LRM show for sure...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 24 2008, 08:34 PM~10020865
> *Yes I will for sure...I'll probably go to some East Coast shows in NYC and the Tampa LRM show for sure...
> *


no vegas?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 24 2008, 09:31 PM~10020831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn this topic just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

fucken dave is taking to a whole new level :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

this shit is amazing..........keeps us all in suspense


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

WELCOME TO THE COAST AND DAVE SHOW :0 :cheesy:




10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: LUXURIOU$LAC, SIC'N'TWISTED, Anteazy, LuxuriouSMontreaL, Mr Minnesota, R.O. caddy man, wop_inda_wood, lowrider 4 life


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

cant wait to see this car in person :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lowrider 4 life

hno: hno: the suspence :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

oh shit .......................not the sharks hat :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

how it looks with the wax remover on it...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## fiftythree

damn mr gravelle that looks really good :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Can't wait to see it cleared and under the sun...Coast is really working hard on that one and it's coming out really good...All the credit and props go to San Jose Coast One...


----------



## wop_inda_wood

14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: wop_inda_wood, SIC'N'TWISTED, oldskool6six, Lac-of-Respect, OldDirty, R.O. caddy man, lowsanjogp, RAIDERSEQUAL, LuxuriouSMontreaL, lowdeville, LUXURIOU$LAC
:0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 24 2008, 10:57 PM~10021117
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOD DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldDirty

That is insane! Your creating a work of art Coast I'm have to pass by this week and check this out.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

OH DAMN :0


----------



## oldskool6six

has he been 2 sleep since he got there,tell him charles said no more monster's :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Feb 24 2008, 11:03 PM~10021188
> *has he been 2 sleep since he got there,tell him charles said no more monster's  :biggrin:
> *


them redbulls gave him wings! :0 :0 hot Damn!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 24 2008, 08:05 PM~10021204
> *them redbulls gave him wings! :0  :0  hot Damn!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

OK Homie we was cool......... You didnt have to go out and get the best in the business. You have straight up hurt my feelings now! :tears: How will I ever ketchup now? :dunno: :nosad: 




















Just playing Homie we still cool! But I have alot of work I got to do now... Damn you be making it hard on a brother!!! Right when I thought you couldnt do anymore... Man! The Lac is looking GREAT!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 24 2008, 11:11 PM~10021266
> *OK Homie we was cool......... You didnt have to go out and get the best in the business. You have straight up hurt my feelings now!  :tears: How will I ever ketchup now?  :dunno:  :nosad:
> Just playing Homie we still cool!  But I have alot of work I got to do now... Damn you be making it hard on a brother!!! Right when I thought you couldnt do anymore... Man! The Lac is looking GREAT!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


dave needs to call his car the money pit or pocket change it deserves the name over that 64 now! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Damn guys thanks for all the good words and comments but again, this is all Coast One doing here...I can't take the credit for his amazing work and talent...I'm just grateful he accepted to come up to MTL in february where we are buried under snow and very cold...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 24 2008, 11:11 PM~10021266
> *OK Homie we was cool......... You didnt have to go out and get the best in the business. You have straight up hurt my feelings now!  :tears: How will I ever ketchup now?  :dunno:  :nosad:
> Just playing Homie we still cool!  But I have alot of work I got to do now... Damn you be making it hard on a brother!!! Right when I thought you couldnt do anymore... Man! The Lac is looking GREAT!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man but you're caddy is clean as fuck and one of a kind...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 24 2008, 10:37 PM~10020894
> *no vegas?
> *


Yeah I would love to bring it to Vegas to represent my club, my city and myself but also just to be able to say that I cruised once in Vegas in my caddy but Vegas is a 50 hour drive from here... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Feb 24 2008, 11:03 PM~10021188
> *has he been 2 sleep since he got there,tell him charles said no more monster's  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah he laughed when I told him that but it's ok, he's on those redbulls over here... :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Coast better start talking you into it!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

HOW ABOUT A PIC OF THE FULL CAR?


----------



## 509Rider

Looking fucking sick.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 25 2008, 01:13 AM~10022424
> *HOW ABOUT A  PIC OF THE FULL CAR?
> *


I will take one when it's all done brother...


----------



## abel




----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 25 2008, 01:26 AM~10023137
> *I will take one when it's all done brother...
> *


I bet you get one of these from SIC :roflmao:

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 25 2008, 07:48 AM~10023465
> *I bet you get one of these from SIC :roflmao:
> 
> :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 25 2008, 01:26 AM~10023137
> *I will take one when it's all done brother...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## 63REASONS

damm dave coast is getting down on your car it clean ass fuck :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 63REASONS_@Feb 25 2008, 12:23 PM~10024425
> *damm dave coast is getting down on your car it clean ass fuck  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Phil...Yeah Coast is really doing an amazing job for real...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn looking good, cant wait to see it cleared!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn looking good, cant wait to see it cleared!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 63REASONS_@Feb 25 2008, 09:23 AM~10024425
> *damm dave coast is getting down on your car it clean ass fuck  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID


----------



## mistargreen

Damn lookin good bro  Can't wait to see it finish


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 24 2008, 11:17 PM~10021315
> *dave needs to call his car the money pit or pocket change it deserves the name over that 64 now! :biggrin:
> *


this whole car was probly pocket change for dave thats how ballin he is :uh: :biggrin: looks crazy dave cant wait to see it in person


----------



## DREEGZ

this car is insane , and with the addition of the patterns by coast one , damn , i cant wait to see this one in person dave.


----------



## oldskool6six

ask coast do i see cinnamon on the roof :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some more work Coast did last night...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## San Jo 64 SS

DAMN THAT SHITS COMING OUT SIK AS FUCK!!
:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some pics with the wax remover...Not even all done yet...


----------



## San Jo 64 SS

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 25 2008, 02:22 PM~10026876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: :0 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

too bad the wax remover dries so fast cause it looks awsome when it's wet...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MAYHEM

rich beyond rich


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

looks crazy man!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## 5DEUCE

Man!! this Lac is gonna be crazy...we need more shit like this in Canada :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## kdogg213

LOOKIN BAD ASSSSS DAVE 


LUXURIOUS BABY!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 25 2008, 05:22 PM~10027355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good man,this is the first thing I check now when I turn on the computer. :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

Damn Dave thats gonna look sic. That coast one guy has some crazy talent


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Feb 25 2008, 07:47 PM~10027520
> *Damn Dave thats gonna look sic. That coast one guy has some crazy talent
> 
> *


yes he does ,a real good artist  :thumbsup:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Feb 25 2008, 04:38 PM~10027021
> *Man!! this Lac is gonna be crazy...we need more shit like this in Canada :biggrin:
> *


----------



## coco73chev

that some tight patterns he layin down for you Dave.It looks sik !!!


----------



## oldskool6six

hey coast that mofo lookin bad,cha ching $$$$$$$$$,i'll pick u up @ the airport hennessy on u :biggrin: 











j/k :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 25 2008, 07:17 PM~10027731
> *that some tight patterns he layin down for you Dave.It looks sik !!!
> *


Yeah Coast is really putting it down up here...


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## excalibur

ttt for the baddest lolo coming out of canada repping the big lux!!!
you are a role model dave. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 25 2008, 04:39 PM~10027025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats some san jo flava that shit is sick coast puttin it down as always :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE+Feb 25 2008, 05:35 PM~10026992-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks crazy man!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 05:38 PM~10027021
> *Man!! this Lac is gonna be crazy...we need more shit like this in Canada :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 05:47 PM~10027087
> *LOOKIN BAD ASSSSS DAVE
> LUXURIOUS BABY!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 06:45 PM~10027507
> *Looks good man,this is the first thing I check now when I turn on the computer. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 06:47 PM~10027520
> *Damn Dave thats gonna look sic. That coast one guy has some crazy talent
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 06:55 PM~10027564
> *yes he does ,a real good  artist    :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 07:14 PM~10027718
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 07:17 PM~10027731
> *that some tight patterns he layin down for you Dave.It looks sik !!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 11:59 PM~10030489
> *ttt for the baddest lolo coming out of canada repping the big lux!!!
> you are a role model dave.  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Feb 26 2008, 01:47 AM~10031574
> *now thats some san jo flava that shit is sick coast puttin it down as always :biggrin:
> *



Coast is really putting it down for real here...


----------



## abel

TTT for a REAL build up thread! :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low

damn I can't not beleve my eyes 

your caddy was fucking sick bro the paint job is amazing 

I hope to see it in real this summers 

U can do a cover page whit it

big up man


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 26 2008, 07:01 AM~10032524
> *TTT for a REAL build up thread! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

some more pics from last night...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Huggies

That's just sooooo hawwwwwwtt :biggrin: 

The Lux is getting bigger and bigger... hope to have a few other cars with that caliber in our chapter in a few years... 

I'm proud of beein in this Family Homies... that's a lot of motivation right there... a few years back... we were riding in 4 doors and on dubs... now... it's serious shit... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

wow :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Feb 26 2008, 05:33 PM~10035762
> *That's just sooooo hawwwwwwtt  :biggrin:
> 
> The Lux is getting bigger and bigger...  hope to have a few other cars with that caliber in our chapter in a few years...
> 
> I'm proud of beein in this Family Homies... that's a lot of motivation right there... a few years back... we were riding in 4 doors and on dubs... now... it's serious shit...  :biggrin:
> *


I'm for one is happy to have you as a friend and member of the Lux Huggies...


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

Damn Dave you so rich you even throwing some of your gold on to the paint!!!! You Baller!!!!!


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Looks good dave


----------



## 5DEUCE

:wow:


----------



## excalibur

the most anticipated car of the year for sure!!!!

cant wait untill its done.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 26 2008, 03:25 PM~10036208
> *wow  :0
> *


X1,000,000 .....LOOKING GOOD


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:wow:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

coast is really going off on this one, one of his best yet!

can't wait to see your car all together.  

thanks for all the pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

the fleet is now all cleared...Thanks to Coast One for an awsome job...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Dam already in clear. that was fast! :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

WWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## POOHONTHABUMPER

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 27 2008, 12:25 AM~10040096
> *WWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Feb 27 2008, 02:32 AM~10040121-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 02:32 AM~10040123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 02:33 AM~10040130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 27 2008, 02:34 AM~10040136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TRULY TRULY TRULY SICC DAVE! :no: THIS CADDY IS INSANE HOMIE PROPS TO YOU AND DEFINATELY OLE' BOY COAST FOR GETTIN BUSY! :no: GOD DAMN!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

thanks for allthe good words guys...Coast really got down on my fleet and I want to thank him for coming up to Montreal to do this...Damn we even had a storm but seems like Coast likes the snow... :biggrin:


----------



## titslover

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 27 2008, 01:39 AM~10040172
> *thanks for allthe good words guys...Coast really got down on my fleet and I want to thank him for coming up to Montreal to do this...Damn we even had a storm but seems like Coast likes the snow... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn, fuckin bad ass bro


----------



## 306caddy

paint is looking damn good homie. can't wait to see it finished and out in the sun.


----------



## allcoupedup

I have to say that you've really outdone yourself on this one Dave. Coast One did a great job on the paint and the car is just beautiful. Way to step the game up bro!


----------



## savageloc24

one of the best builds i have seen. good work homie.


----------



## lolow

car looks great dave


----------



## alex_low

crazy men I love it


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 27 2008, 07:44 PM~10045159
> *crazy men I love it
> *


u should see abels :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 28 2008, 07:48 AM~10048718
> *u should see abels  :0
> *


yeah it does look awsome man...Coast is doing a great job on abel's lincoln...


----------



## lolow




----------



## BABYBOY78

:thumbsup: :worship: I'M GLAD I AM PART OF THIS FAMILY :biggrin: . LOOKS SICK AS HELL! MAKES LOOK FORWARD TO TAKING MY TIME ON MY BLAZER SO I CAN DO RIGHT THE FIRST TIME AROUND. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 28 2008, 12:25 PM~10050288
> *yeah it does look awsome man...Coast is doing a great job on abel's lincoln...
> *


wheres the pics fool!?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 27 2008, 01:32 AM~10040123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fukin coast putin it down gold leaf and candy fukin it up :biggrin: told ya you get down homie  when you get back we gota get some drinks at bjs lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lowrider 4 life

BALLIN :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8sharkin78

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Feb 29 2008, 04:10 PM~10060195
> *BALLIN :0  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## abel

TTT


----------



## Infamous James

:0


> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 27 2008, 12:32 AM~10040123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 oh shchnapppppp!!! thats badasss


----------



## Gorilla Bob




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 29 2008, 05:40 PM~10060014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOD DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!

MAN MAKES ME WANT SOME SHERBERT ICE CREAM :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by BABYBOY78_@Feb 28 2008, 08:24 PM~10053253
> *:thumbsup:  :worship: I'M GLAD I AM PART OF THIS FAMILY :biggrin: . LOOKS SICK AS HELL! MAKES LOOK FORWARD TO TAKING MY TIME ON MY BLAZER SO I CAN DO RIGHT THE FIRST TIME AROUND. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> *


I'm glad to be in the same club as you too Ed...Can't wait to see the blazer done man...


----------



## Str8sharkin78

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 29 2008, 03:40 PM~10060007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean ass ride right here!


----------



## Str8sharkin78

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 29 2008, 03:40 PM~10060007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean ass ride right here!


----------



## TOE-KNEE

damn dave.. looking real good.. :biggrin:


----------



## abel

to tha top :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Mar 2 2008, 03:44 PM~10070836
> *damn dave.. looking real good.. :biggrin:
> *


thanks T... :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 27 2008, 12:29 AM~10040107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 FUKIN BADD ASS DAVE.....COAST GETS DOWN


----------



## Lil Brandon

dave......your building a cover car bro u do know that right?


----------



## Bejeweled_65

Carlos, que chulada! :cheesy:


----------



## Str8sharkin78

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Mar 3 2008, 08:27 PM~10081126
> *dave......your building a cover car bro u do know that right?
> *


x2....


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by Str8sharkin78_@Mar 4 2008, 01:37 PM~10085425
> *x2....
> *


 x1249822145410


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 3 2008, 10:18 PM~10081010
> * :0 FUKIN BADD ASS DAVE.....COAST GETS DOWN
> *


thx Joe...Coast really did a great job on my fleet and abel's lincoln...


----------



## shorty78

looking good wazup bro :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Mar 3 2008, 10:27 PM~10081126
> *dave......your building a cover car bro u do know that right?
> *


Ah man there are a lot of bad ass fleet out there...I just want this one to come out nice really...I doubt I'll ever be in a mag one day...A lot of fleets more deserving that this one I'm sure...


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by shorty78_@Mar 5 2008, 12:52 AM~10091658
> *looking good    wazup bro    :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup shorty...


----------



## alex_low

some news dave... picture of engine and interior....


----------



## alex_low

some news dave... picture of engine and interior....


----------



## alex_low

some news dave... picture of engine and interior....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Mar 5 2008, 08:05 PM~10097919
> *some news dave... picture of engine and interior....
> *


some more pics coming up next week...


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 5 2008, 02:21 AM~10091883
> *Ah man there are a lot of bad ass fleet out there...I just want this one to come out nice really...I doubt I'll ever be in a mag one day...A lot of fleets more deserving that this one I'm sure...
> *


IT WILL IF YOU TAKE IT TO THE SHOOT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8sharkin78

TTT... :wave:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 5 2008, 08:22 PM~10098077
> *some more pics coming up next week...
> *


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 4 2008, 11:21 PM~10091883
> *Ah man there are a lot of bad ass fleet out there...I just want this one to come out nice really...I doubt I'll ever be in a mag one day...A lot of fleets more deserving that this one I'm sure...
> *


Your so humble :biggrin: Your ride is fuckin sick homie :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## E.S FIFTY

:biggrin: *DAVE*




















































YOUR DOING WAAAAY TO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## E.S FIFTY

:biggrin: *DAVE*




















































YOUR DOING WAAAAY TO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by E.S FIFTY_@Mar 7 2008, 12:15 AM~10110022
> *:biggrin: DAVE
> YOUR DOING WAAAAY TO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


too much what? :0


----------



## E.S FIFTY

:biggrin:


----------



## E.S FIFTY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 6 2008, 10:20 PM~10110065
> *too much what? :0
> *


*BIG THANGS* :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by E.S FIFTY_@Mar 7 2008, 12:21 AM~10110082
> *BIG THANGS :biggrin:
> *


ah ok that's a good thing then... :biggrin:


----------



## E.S FIFTY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 6 2008, 10:24 PM~10110109
> *ah ok that's a good thing then... :biggrin:
> *


ITS JUST A SAYING DOWN HERE,ITS NOTHING BAD :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by E.S FIFTY_@Mar 7 2008, 12:27 AM~10110137
> *ITS JUST A SAYING DOWN HERE,ITS NOTHING BAD :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I knew what it meant, I was just wondering why you said I was doing too much... :biggrin: We use that expression over here too... :biggrin:


----------



## Dino

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex_low

ttt


----------



## NYC68droptop

wow Dave from what i see this car is going to be a show stopper. lmk if you are going to make it down to the bbq in this car cause if so i will give you a space in my garage for it. i dont want you to park this car in a lot overnight in NYC you will come out the next morning to a empty spot. :angry:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Mar 9 2008, 04:42 PM~10127551
> *wow Dave from what i see this car is going to be a show stopper. lmk if you are going to make it down to the bbq in this car cause if so i will give you a space in my garage for it. i dont want you to park this car in a lot overnight in NYC you will come out the next morning to a empty spot. :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Mar 9 2008, 04:42 PM~10127551
> *wow Dave from what i see this car is going to be a show stopper. lmk if you are going to make it down to the bbq in this car cause if so i will give you a space in my garage for it. i dont want you to park this car in a lot overnight in NYC you will come out the next morning to a empty spot. :angry:
> *


Yeah if it's ready, I will bring it to your bbq Paul...Thanks for the offer too Paul, I really appreciate it brother...


----------



## ~~RED~~

car looks good man!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

We did some work on the fleet today...Put in the 13 zeniths and got the adaptors and spacers plated...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here are some other pics of the paint job on the fleet...Now keep in mind that it needs to be water sanded and cleared again cause it is very dusty...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

getting there slowly...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 11 2008, 06:43 PM~10144701
> *car looks good man!
> *


thanks RED...Slowly getting there...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

wow! the car looks amazing homie  :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 11 2008, 05:07 PM~10145328
> *We did some work on the fleet today...Put in the 13 zeniths and got the adaptors and spacers plated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: been waiting to see this!


----------



## alex_low

that sick bro I love it a lot


----------



## Gorilla Bob

dude you are a fuckin pimp


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 12 2008, 04:11 PM~10152113
> *dude you are a fuckin pimp
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

we did some more assembling work on the fleet today...Getting there slowly...My engraved castle grill...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 12 2008, 09:45 PM~10155631
> *we did some more assembling work on the fleet today...Getting there slowly...My engraved castle grill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


crazy..love it man.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

put in the chrome headers and steering shaft today as well...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 12 2008, 10:48 PM~10155664
> *crazy..love it man.
> *


sup Mav...


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 12 2008, 09:52 PM~10155709
> *sup Mav...
> *


Watching this beautiful caddy come together bro. i can remember back when you first got this caddy. I had my 94 Razorlac and you were hitting me up for advice about yours lol. I really liked it before..but after Coast has put his hands on it..its really even gone to another level. Hope you bring this ride to the States..and let me know when you do.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 12 2008, 07:58 PM~10155791
> *Watching this beautiful caddy come together bro. i can remember back when you first got this caddy. I had my 94 Razorlac and you were hitting me up for advice about yours lol. I really liked it before..but after Coast has put his hands on it..its really even gone to another level. Hope you bring this ride to the States..and let me know when you do.
> *


there you gone and done it Mav .....Daves head getting bigger by the second :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 12 2008, 10:58 PM~10155791
> *Watching this beautiful caddy come together bro. i can remember back when you first got this caddy. I had my 94 Razorlac and you were hitting me up for advice about yours lol. I really liked it before..but after Coast has put his hands on it..its really even gone to another level. Hope you bring this ride to the States..and let me know when you do.
> *


I will bring it to the states for sure Mav...It is a nice car but it has a lot of flaws and it's not perfect though...But I have to admit that Coast really did an awsome job on it...All I really hope for is for this car to come out nice...And I will still hit you up for advice for my fleet when I need some, you know that brother... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 12 2008, 11:00 PM~10155817
> *there you gone and done it Mav .....Daves head getting bigger by the second  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha never Rich...the truth is that there are a lot of fleets better than mine out there and more coming out...


----------



## 509Rider

Hey bro question about your brakes im getting rid of my abs as im sure you did to, how did you do this, did you run a proportioning valve, or change the whole brake booster?


----------



## 187_Regal

holy shit that caddy is nice bro......love the engine...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## 187_Regal

anything special done to the motor?


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 13 2008, 12:27 AM~10156146
> *I HAVE SO MUCH MONEY I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH IT.
> *


yes. yes you do dave!!


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 12 2008, 10:47 PM~10155660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 12 2008, 11:17 PM~10156015
> *Hey bro question about your brakes im getting rid of my abs as im sure you did to, how did you do this, did you run a proportioning valve, or change the whole brake booster?
> *


sorry to butt in dave.................my old 93' fleet i took out the abs.............all i did was on the frame near the drivers side upper ''a'' arm i installed a tee in both lines and ran new lines for the front....and re-conected the rears..........worked like a charm and still is.............and theres a aluminum block proportioning valve under the master,you can leave that as it is...............one more thing,you need to get a resovoir from an 80's style caddy............the one you will have has a spot on the bottom where there is a feed tube for fluid going to the abs...........this is not used any more,you could plug it but having hydroz you dont want that plug coming out or your up shit's creek...........any 80's will work...............................sorry dave,just trying to help out a lil'...............i.m sure you can shed some light also :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by razor_@Mar 13 2008, 08:55 AM~10157970
> *sorry to butt in dave.................my old 93' fleet i took out the abs.............all i did was on the frame near the drivers side upper ''a'' arm i installed a tee in both lines and ran new lines for the front....and re-conected the rears..........worked like a charm and still is.............and theres a aluminum block proportioning valve under the master,you can leave that as it is...............one more thing,you need to get a resovoir from an 80's style caddy............the one you will have has a spot on the bottom where there is a feed tube for fluid going to the abs...........this is not used any more,you could plug it but having hydroz you dont want that plug coming out or your up shit's creek...........any 80's will work...............................sorry dave,just trying to help out a lil'...............i.m sure you can shed some light also :biggrin:
> *


great explanation Danny... :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by razor_@Mar 13 2008, 07:55 AM~10157970
> *sorry to butt in dave.................my old 93' fleet i took out the abs.............all i did was on the frame near the drivers side upper ''a'' arm i installed a tee in both lines and ran new lines for the front....and re-conected the rears..........worked like a charm and still is.............and theres a aluminum block proportioning valve under the master,you can leave that as it is...............one more thing,you need to get a resovoir from an 80's style caddy............the one you will have has a spot on the bottom where there is a feed tube for fluid going to the abs...........this is not used any more,you could plug it but having hydroz you dont want that plug coming out or your up shit's creek...........any 80's will work...............................sorry dave,just trying to help out a lil'...............i.m sure you can shed some light also :biggrin:
> *


Cool thanks for the help.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 12 2008, 10:51 PM~10155700
> *put in the chrome headers and steering shaft today as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn , looking good fokker! :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 12 2008, 11:39 PM~10156289
> *anything special done to the motor?
> *


Just put a regular 350 carb in it instead of the LT1. I would have kept the LT1 but it was ceased and finished so instead of buying another one, I decided to put in a 350 all carb and redo the wiring on the car...More chrome thatway and less computer shit...


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## titslover

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 13 2008, 01:06 PM~10159801
> *Just put a regular 350 carb in it instead of the LT1. I would have kept the LT1 but it was ceased and finished so instead of buying another one, I decided to put in a 350 all carb and redo the wiring on the car...More chrome thatway and less computer shit...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by titslover_@Mar 13 2008, 08:31 PM~10162491
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 13 2008, 02:52 PM~10161364
> *uffin:
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Feb 26 2008, 05:33 PM~10035762
> *That's just sooooo hawwwwwwtt  :biggrin:
> 
> The Lux is getting bigger and bigger...  hope to have a few other cars with that caliber in our chapter in a few years...
> 
> I'm proud of beein in this Family Homies... that's a lot of motivation right there... a few years back... we were riding in 4 doors and on dubs... now... it's serious shit...  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by razor_@Mar 13 2008, 09:55 AM~10157970
> *sorry to butt in dave.................my old 93' fleet i took out the abs.............all i did was on the frame near the drivers side upper ''a'' arm i installed a tee in both lines and ran new lines for the front....and re-conected the rears..........worked like a charm and still is.............and theres a aluminum block proportioning valve under the master,you can leave that as it is...............one more thing,you need to get a resovoir from an 80's style caddy............the one you will have has a spot on the bottom where there is a feed tube for fluid going to the abs...........this is not used any more,you could plug it but having hydroz you dont want that plug coming out or your up shit's creek...........any 80's will work...............................sorry dave,just trying to help out a lil'...............i.m sure you can shed some light also :biggrin:
> *



You don't know what the fuck your talkin about...


j/k.
:biggrin: 

yeah, that should work. Fuck, the frame, suspension, and most brakes are the same as a 80's, so the 80's style technolgy will work fine!


----------



## ~~RED~~

You plan on taking it to Tulsa Individuals picnic? Id like to see this thing in person!


----------



## Coast One

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 15 2008, 01:47 PM~10175158
> *You plan on taking it to Tulsa Individuals picnic? Id like to see this thing in person!
> *


When is that?


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 15 2008, 12:47 PM~10175158
> *You plan on taking it to Tulsa Individuals picnic? Id like to see this thing in person!
> *


Man I hope so!!!! I've already made plans to be there...gonna be B"I"G this year.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 15 2008, 12:47 PM~10175158
> *You plan on taking it to Tulsa Individuals picnic? Id like to see this thing in person!
> *


Man I hope so!!!! I've already made plans to be there...gonna be B"I"G this year.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 15 2008, 10:54 PM~10177556
> *Man I hope so!!!! I've already made plans to be there...gonna be B"I"G this year.
> *


Ok but when is it??????


----------



## Maverick

June 15th..Fathers day weekend


----------



## Maverick

Tulsa 10 year anniversary..People comin in from everywhere.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 15 2008, 09:55 PM~10177561
> *Ok but when is it??????
> *


See you there?? :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 16 2008, 02:25 PM~10180198
> *See you there??  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


i dont think dave gonna drive (Time: 23 hours, 54 minutes) that much for a show :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 16 2008, 01:55 PM~10180403
> *i dont think dave gonna drive (Time: 23 hours, 54 minutes) that much for a show :biggrin:
> *


Yeah it is kind of far but then again I'm not sure the fleet is gonna be ready by then either...


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 16 2008, 12:55 PM~10180403
> *i dont think dave gonna drive (Time: 23 hours, 54 minutes) that much for a show :biggrin:
> *


honestly probably be cheaper to have it shipped and just fly in.. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8sharkin78

ride is comin out sick ya baller!... :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## D-Cheeze

DAVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 17 2008, 12:54 PM~10187661
> *DAVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> *


Richhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 17 2008, 03:42 PM~10190493
> *Richhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... :biggrin:
> *


pics ?


----------



## killa lowrider

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 17 2008, 10:28 PM~10192713
> *pics ?
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 17 2008, 10:28 PM~10192713
> *pics ?
> *


working on the wiring right now so In don't have much to show but we will be putting on the bumpers, painting the plastic trims and interior real soon and then I will take pics and post them up...


----------



## Coast One

:0


----------



## vengence

holy fuck dave,last pics i seen of this thing it was still rootbeer brown and in pieces, HOLY SHEEP SHIT THAT FUCKER CHANGES ALOT,AND DAMN IS IT EVER COMIN TOGETHER LIKE I FINE PIECE OF ART...

THATS IT IMA HAVE TO JACK THAT FROM YOU FOR A CRUISE SOMETIME..!! :biggrin: 

















I PROMISE ILL GIVE IT BACK AFTER I CRUISE IT...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 17 2008, 06:42 PM~10190493
> *Im Richhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... :biggrin:
> *


yes we know your rich, you dont have to rub it in fokker! :uh: 




























:biggrin:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

the truth came out :0 :biggrin: 


j/p


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Mar 18 2008, 01:00 PM~10197085-->
> 
> 
> 
> yes we know your rich, you dont have to rub it in fokker! :uh:
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowrider 4 life_@Mar 18 2008, 08:35 PM~10200858
> *the truth came out  :0  :biggrin:
> j/p
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Brandon

gawwwd dave thats gonna be a bad ass lacc!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

today we made some final adjustments with the body tightening up the bushings and adjusting everything and we did some prep work on the plastic trims and got them primered...


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

some pics with my engraved parts...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Put in my custom plated radiator today as well...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

my engraved grill...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## 801Rider

:nicoderm:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 19 2008, 05:44 PM~10209067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie,killin em is all i can say.... :biggrin: 














you rich fucker!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

the car is real dirty but it is getting there... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 19 2008, 06:00 PM~10209207
> *the car is real dirty but it is getting there... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dirty hell its still clean as fuck and killin em....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 19 2008, 09:31 PM~10210131
> *dirty hell its still clean as fuck and killin em....
> *


thx Kev...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 19 2008, 07:50 PM~10210326
> *thx Kev...
> *


u know it homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## Poo Broke

:biggrin: ALL I CAN SAY IS LOW RIDER OF THE YEAR AND YOUR NOT EVEN DONE YET :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty

This car is gorgeous can't wait for this snow to melt and hangout


----------



## 801Rider

What up Joe :wave:

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 801Rider, wop_inda_wood


----------



## alex_low

I say again I love it bro I hopw to see it in person


----------



## Str8sharkin78

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 19 2008, 06:00 PM~10209207
> *the car is real dirty but it is getting there... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


car is lookin sick bro!


----------



## Skim

Yes man it looks damn good. This car is really gonna put it down for Canada big time


----------



## grandson

the engraving is SIIIICK man much props... MTL!


----------



## Lil Brandon




----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 20 2008, 12:09 PM~10214289
> *What up Joe :wave:
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 801Rider, wop_inda_wood
> *


sup mando..jus watchin dave take over the game :0


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 19 2008, 04:43 PM~10209058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

thanks for all the good words guys...I really appreciate it...


----------



## alex_low

ttt 4 my bro dave


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 20 2008, 04:40 PM~10217119
> *thanks for all the good words guys...I really appreciate it...
> *


I cant even think of the right words. But I can think of one. DAMN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

lookin good ya gooof!  :biggrin:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

TTT


----------



## abel




----------



## Coast One

:dunno:


----------



## orange_juiced

looks sick


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen

:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8sharkin78

ride is lookin sick big dave!.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BABYBOY78

:thumbsup: looking good, gotta pic up a new camera this weekend and i'll have some new pics of the blazer work. :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## BRAVO

Damn! i never new such a build was taking place on here.

You must have your chrome plater on speed dial.


----------



## Str8sharkin78

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Mar 28 2008, 07:05 AM~10275322
> *Damn! i never new such a build was taking place on here.
> 
> You must have your chrome plater on speed dial.*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

slowly getting there...We sanded down, primered and painted the plastic trims and installed them...Tomorrow we are starting on the set up...


----------



## Coast One

how do they look in person? uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 31 2008, 04:24 PM~10299471
> *how do they look in person? uffin:
> *


the plastic trims? they look nice... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

yea. :cheesy:


----------



## premierkaddy

MAN THIS CADDY IS SECOND TO NONE,ENUFF SAID :thumbsup:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 31 2008, 05:17 PM~10299410
> *slowly getting there...We sanded down, primered and painted the plastic trims and installed them...Tomorrow we are starting on the set up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by premierkaddy_@Mar 31 2008, 06:52 PM~10300577
> *MAN THIS CADDY IS SECOND TO NONE,ENUFF SAID :thumbsup:
> *


x2 gonna be killin em dave! :cheesy:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

is the set up done :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 15 2008, 08:54 PM~10177556
> *Man I hope so!!!! I've already made plans to be there...gonna be B"I"G this year.
> *





> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 16 2008, 01:30 PM~10180899
> *Yeah it is kind of far but then again I'm not sure the fleet is gonna be ready by then either...
> *


yea that is kinda far for you! but, good luck on the rest of the build bro! looking good


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Apr 1 2008, 03:17 PM~10307826
> *is the set up done  :0  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 31 2008, 02:17 PM~10299410
> *slowly getting there...We sanded down, primered and painted the plastic trims and installed them...Tomorrow we are starting on the set up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :worship: :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 1 2008, 02:25 PM~10307884
> *yea that is kinda far for you!  but, good luck on the rest of the build bro! looking good
> *


thanks Red...It's slowly getting there...


----------



## abel




----------



## 5DEUCE

any pics of the setup yet Mr Dave?


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Apr 4 2008, 05:28 PM~10336610
> *any pics of the setup yet Mr Dave?
> *



the setup is not done yet


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 4 2008, 05:12 PM~10337293
> *the setup is not done yet
> *


whos doin the setup? Timmy hardlining it like yours?


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Apr 4 2008, 08:16 PM~10337711
> *whos doin the setup? Timmy hardlining it like yours?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nah i dont think so :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by abel_@Apr 4 2008, 10:31 PM~10338748
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  nah i dont think so :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 5 2008, 07:42 PM~10343548
> *zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


zeniths? :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Apr 4 2008, 05:28 PM~10336610
> *any pics of the setup yet Mr Dave?
> *


not right now Adam but hopefully we'll start that set up soon...


----------



## Skim

U need some engraved extended skirts on that.


----------



## 704 Sheen

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2008, 12:57 AM~10345046
> *U need some engraved extended skirts on that.
> *


That would look good


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 5 2008, 11:57 PM~10345046-->
> 
> 
> 
> U need some engraved extended skirts on that.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-704 Sheen_@Apr 6 2008, 02:26 PM~10348038
> *That would look good
> *


true! damn why didnt you think of that ya goof! :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

ITS NOT TOO LATE!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 7 2008, 11:20 PM~10360699
> *ITS NOT TOO LATE!!!
> *


I.m doing it with the help of my friend Skim...


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 5 2008, 06:09 PM~10343997
> *zeniths? :biggrin:
> *


no that ment sleeping on the pictures .....hurry up and post some more :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 7 2008, 11:29 PM~10360807
> *no that ment sleeping on the pictures .....hurry up and post some more  :biggrin:
> *


yeah I knew what it meant, I was just fucking around...haha :biggrin: More pics coming soon... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2008, 08:36 PM~10360875
> *yeah I knew what it meant, I was just fucking around...haha :biggrin:  More pics coming soon... :biggrin:
> *


i would hope so :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleJG

toooooo the top for mr moneybags!!! Definately the baddest caddy ive ever seen bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8sharkin78

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Apr 10 2008, 02:37 AM~10379616
> *toooooo the top for mr moneybags!!!  Definately the baddest caddy ive ever seen bro! :biggrin:
> *


x2....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

FRESH homie....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 7 2008, 10:21 PM~10360711
> *I.m doing it with the help of my friend Skim...
> *


----------



## bucky

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Apr 10 2008, 02:37 AM~10379616
> *toooooo the top for mr moneybags!!!  Definately the baddest caddy ive ever seen bro! :biggrin:
> *


X 3 :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## CADILLACJON

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Str8sharkin78

ride is lookin good dave!...TTT


----------



## abel




----------



## alex_low

ttt for my bro


----------



## Str8sharkin78

back to the top!...


----------



## La Lo

damn Dave looks killer hope someday to see it in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## alex_low

up up up, the sun wanna shine on the province of quebec this caddy need to be done


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## alex_low

ttt


----------



## specialk11232

this car is sick...any updates?


----------



## Coast One

the suspence!!
hno:


----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## different

looking good dave


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

I need to visit Project Rides more often. Your Big Body is on point. Dave put it down. FCE Approved :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 3 2008, 09:01 PM~10568909
> *I need to visit Project Rides more often. Your Big Body is on point. Dave put it down. FCE Approved :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


yeah daves car is gonna be a cover car for sure, he can talk all that b.s. about it being ok but deep down he probably wacks off to it, what a goooooooooooooof!
:uh: 












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 3 2008, 09:35 PM~10569148
> *yeah daves car is gonna be a cover car for sure, he can talk all that b.s. about it being ok but deep down he probably wacks off to it, what a goooooooooooooof!
> :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


would you stop with that cover stuff man...This car is not perfect like yours...Mine is full of flaws...Yeah it's nice but nothing like yours in terms of details and quality of the build up... 

Yaaaaaaaa goooooooooofffffff... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by different+May 3 2008, 08:18 AM~10565697-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good dave
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fried Chicken Eater_@May 3 2008, 09:01 PM~10568909
> *I need to visit Project Rides more often. Your Big Body is on point. Dave put it down. FCE Approved :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks guys, just doing my best...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by specialk11232+Apr 28 2008, 02:52 PM~10522572-->
> 
> 
> 
> this car is sick...any updates?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Apr 28 2008, 03:53 PM~10523200
> *the suspence!!
> hno:
> *


I should have pics of the set up coming up soon...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

man cant wait to see this turntable show car finished :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 4 2008, 11:22 PM~10576282
> *man cant wait to see this turntable show car finished :biggrin:
> *


:werd:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 4 2008, 11:22 PM~10576282
> *man cant wait to see this turntable show car finished :biggrin:
> *



x2 hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## BABYBOY78

looking good dave :thumbsup:


----------



## excalibur

what happened? did you get board and start building another damn car? I wouldnt be suprised, lol. fuckin money bags!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 5 2008, 10:12 PM~10583908
> *what happened?  did you get board and start building another damn car?    I wouldnt be suprised, lol.  fuckin money bags!
> *


naw but I had to get some work done on the bomba for the summer but this one will be out this summer as well...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 5 2008, 10:12 PM~10583908
> *what happened?  did you get board and start building another damn car?    I wouldnt be suprised, lol.  fuckin money bags!
> *


naw but I had to get some work done on the bomba for the summer but this one will be out this summer as well...


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 5 2008, 10:50 PM~10585648
> *naw but I had to get some work done on the bomba for the summer but this one will be out this summer as well...
> *


 :0


----------



## CADILLACJON

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 6 2008, 01:51 AM~10585650
> *naw but I had to get some work done on the bomba for the summer but this one will be out this summer as well...
> *


let me guess more CHROME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low

ttt


----------



## Douk

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 5 2008, 10:51 PM~10585650
> *
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave: 

je vien de decouvrir kil y a un poste pour ta 96


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Douk_@May 10 2008, 05:59 PM~10624557
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> je vien de decouvrir kil y a un poste pour ta 96
> *


oui ca fait un petit bout de temps que j'ai fais ce post... :biggrin:


----------



## mistargreen

TTT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:ugh:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## Coast One

what up mr abel uffin: is dave workin on his car or is he bulllshittin... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 14 2008, 04:04 PM~10655047
> *what up mr abel uffin: is dave workin on his car or is he bulllshittin... :biggrin:
> *


hahaha waiting on some parts for the set up but it's moving along good Carlos... :biggrin:


----------



## mistargreen

TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Coast One+May 14 2008, 04:04 PM~10655047-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up mr abel uffin: is dave workin on his car or is he bulllshittin... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 14 2008, 06:05 PM~10655953
> *hahaha waiting on some parts for the set up but it's moving along good Carlos... :biggrin:
> *



you know how it is.....BULLSHIT :biggrin: 
nah the car is close to be finish just miss some part and its all good


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

ttt


----------



## alex_low

need some new pics on this post big dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@May 26 2008, 08:15 AM~10737598
> *need some new pics on this post big dave
> *


Here's the deal with the car...Waiting on an extra pump and parts from BMH and will do the set up when I get it along with the break lines and gas lines. After that I got to wait fromone of my members that really knows electricity to come in and make everything work in the dash and then we put in the interior and I'm good to go...


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 26 2008, 07:26 AM~10737973
> *Here's the deal with the car...Waiting on an extra pump and parts from BMH and will do the set up when I get it along with the break lines and gas lines. After that I got to wait fromone of my members that really knows electricity to come in and make everything work in the dash and then we put in the interior and I'm good to go...
> *


sounds likes a solid plan


----------



## La Lo

sounds good can't wait to see it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

After talking to Coast One, I decided to name my car Starburst...He suggested the name and I thought it was good so Starburst it is...Now I got my interior done in ultra suede and wanted to get my trunk done the same way but I didn't want to get it done every week all over again because of oil leak so I had to get it covered in thin transparent plastic so I would not mess it up all the time...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I also got purextc on here to get the letters Starburst done instead of the Fleetwood letters that goes on top of the stainless rocker panels in the plastic trim...It still needs to be plated though...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 26 2008, 07:24 PM~10740661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im feeling the new zebra and lion fabric interior bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

god damn ya goof, how many times you gonna post that emblem...geeeeeeeeeeez

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

started wiring what we can and put in some hoses in the engine as well...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 26 2008, 07:35 PM~10740734
> *god damn ya goof, how many times you gonna post that emblem...geeeeeeeeeeez
> 
> :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I just like the different angle shots... :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 26 2008, 07:30 PM~10740698
> *
> im feeling the new zebra and lion fabric  interior bro
> *


the zebra-lion blanket is going in your caddy...I'm gonna ship it to you next week ya goof...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 26 2008, 07:30 PM~10740698
> *
> im feeling the new zebra and lion fabric  interior bro
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+May 26 2008, 07:37 PM~10740750-->
> 
> 
> 
> I just like the different angle shots... :uh:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 26 2008, 07:39 PM~10740757
> *the zebra-lion blanket is going in your caddy...I'm gonna ship it to you next week ya goof...
> *


ok, make sure you send me that mink coat in your closet to match, ya baller goooof  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 26 2008, 07:42 PM~10740774
> *:biggrin:
> ok, make sure you send me that mink coat in your closet to match, ya baller goooof   :biggrin:
> *


where are you gonna put it? on your hood along with your bull horns? :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 26 2008, 07:51 PM~10740833
> *where are you gonna put it? on your hood along with your bull horns? :biggrin:
> *


yesum :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 26 2008, 07:52 PM~10740838
> *yesum :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

hey Dave, you should get a K&N air filter for the engine, it would match the paint and look badass under the hood.


----------



## D-BO

Damn, I'm about to move to Montreal in a minute! This Bog Body is of the chain!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 26 2008, 10:48 PM~10742210
> *hey Dave,  you should get a K&N air filter for the engine,  it would match the paint and look badass under the hood.
> *


Yeah I thought about it but it's kind of toolate since the one I got on now is engraved...


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 27 2008, 12:29 AM~10742588
> *Yeah I thought about it but it's kind of toolate since the one I got on now is engraved...
> *


no ya goof, not the chrome part, Im talking about the filter itself. its about $40.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 26 2008, 11:43 PM~10742718
> *no ya goof,  not the chrome part, Im talking about the filter itself.  its about $40.
> *


oh ok...Yeah I could get a red filter to match...I thought you meant the air breather itself (the chrome part) :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur




----------



## Gorilla Bob

jesus fuckin christ dave............. your a gawd damn pimp.............. that aint the 8 ball talkin either lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 26 2008, 11:49 PM~10742771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Coast One

loking good dave!!


----------



## alex_low

really nice dave I love it


----------



## BABYBOY78

looking good Dave. keep the pics coming. :biggrin:


----------



## Douk

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One+May 27 2008, 12:23 AM~10743085-->
> 
> 
> 
> loking good dave!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 07:25 PM~10748541
> *really nice dave I love it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BABYBOY78_@May 27 2008, 08:08 PM~10748887
> *  looking good Dave. keep the pics coming. :biggrin:
> *


thanks guys...It's moving forward,,,Not fast but moving forward... :biggrin:


----------



## da bomb

cant wait to see that on the street of montreal...its pat bomb by the way  ... well is it going to roll on the street :0 :0 :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by da bomb_@May 28 2008, 11:18 PM~10759163
> *cant wait to see that on the street of montreal...its pat bomb by the way  ... well is it going to roll on the street :0  :0  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


Hey what's up Pat...Yeah I will be rollin on the streets with it for sure...


----------



## topless65

TTT


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## 5DEUCE

nice!


----------



## BABYBOY78

TTT for my big brotha Dave.


----------



## KAKALAK

Damn jas did real good on that Stardust plate :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 30 2008, 12:15 PM~10770886
> *Damn jas did real good on that Stardust plate :0
> *


Starburst...  :biggrin:


----------



## kaddyman

:thumbsup: NICE!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 26 2008, 11:49 PM~10742775
> *jesus fuckin christ dave............. your a gawd damn pimp.............. that aint the 8 ball talkin either lol
> *


hahaha what's up Bob... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looking bad ass bro,damnnnnnnnnn


----------



## BABYBOY78




----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 26 2008, 05:23 PM~10740656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Cuzz!!! I was wondering what you was going to call it? :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## coco73chev

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 19 2008, 05:42 PM~10209050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking great dave me and my uncle are just sittin around here in niagara looking forward to the pinic is the caddy going to be there ??
he say theres a cruise at the hooters now and he was talking to you guys showin off the beaumont :biggrin:


----------



## Str8sharkin78

cars lookin real good bro..


----------



## wop_inda_wood

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 4 2008, 01:01 AM~10793971
> *Looking good Cuzz!!! I was wondering what you was going to call it?  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah that is the name of the car bro...Just trying to get mine close tothat clean ass one you built...Can't believe you're hopping yours though...That's too gangster... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Jun 4 2008, 03:01 PM~10797707
> *Looking great dave me and my uncle are just sittin around here in niagara looking forward to the pinic is the caddy going to be there ??
> he say theres a cruise at the hooters now and he was talking to you guys showin off the beaumont  :biggrin:
> *


Hey what's up Nic...Yeah your uncle is one cool guy man...We always talk when we see each other at car meets up here...Hope to see you both at our bbq this year...


----------



## Gorilla Bob

ttt for the kentucky import lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Jun 4 2008, 03:01 PM~10797707
> *Looking great dave me and my uncle are just sittin around here in niagara looking forward to the pinic is the caddy going to be there ??
> he say theres a cruise at the hooters now and he was talking to you guys showin off the beaumont  :biggrin:
> *


Hey what's up Nic...Yeah your uncle is one cool guy man...We always talk when we see each other at car meets up here...Hope to see you both at our bbq this year...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 4 2008, 09:58 PM~10801062
> *ttt  for the kentucky import lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 4 2008, 11:03 PM~10801112
> *:biggrin:
> *


short of paying yur way we need to get yur ass down here for casper

The LUX has a lot in store for Louisville


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 4 2008, 10:06 PM~10801138
> *short of paying yur way we need to get yur ass down here for casper
> 
> The LUX has a lot in store for Louisville
> *


I'm seriously planning on coming down next year Bob for Casper or Showdown...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Str8sharkin78_@Jun 4 2008, 07:54 PM~10800136
> *cars lookin real good bro..
> *


thanks Sammy, I'm doing my best sir...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 4 2008, 10:11 PM~10801179
> *I'm seriously planning on coming down next year Bob for Casper or Showdown...
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 4 2008, 07:54 PM~10801032
> *yeah that is the name of the car bro...Just trying to get mine close tothat clean ass one you built...Can't believe you're hopping yours though...That's too gangster... :biggrin:
> *


Cant wait for LIL to see it do what I have seen it do!  My amature burned at that show on the 3rd hit! :dunno: Oh well I let the Lac speak for its self!!! :biggrin: 
What show you planning on busting out at?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 4 2008, 10:11 PM~10801179
> *I'm seriously planning on coming down next year Bob for Casper or Showdown...
> *


bring biggie and abel with ya


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 5 2008, 12:20 AM~10802229
> *Cant wait for LIL to see it do what I have seen it do!   My amature burned at that show on the 3rd hit!  :dunno: Oh well I let the Lac speak for its self!!!  :biggrin:
> What show you planning on busting out at?
> *


Not sure yet cause I'm waiting for one of my friends to come do the wiring in the dash...Since I put in a 350 all carb in there, he needs to by pass some shit in the computers and modify some stuff so my dash will work like it did before...We can do pretty much the rest of the work which is not that much...So it's really allup to him but right now his mom is sick with terminal cancer so he's taking care of her...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 5 2008, 12:26 AM~10802273
> *bring biggie and abel with ya
> *


Yeah they would certainly come...All they need to do is get their paper work straighten up...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 5 2008, 12:20 AM~10802229
> *Cant wait for LIL to see it do what I have seen it do!   My amature burned at that show on the 3rd hit!  :dunno: Oh well I let the Lac speak for its self!!!  :biggrin:
> What show you planning on busting out at?
> *


damn that fleet is full show and will hit back bumper...That's crazy!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 5 2008, 08:21 AM~10804092
> *damn that fleet is full show and will hit back bumper...That's crazy!!!!!
> *


MAN I CANT WAIT TO SEE BOTH URS AND LACOFRESPECTS CAR SOMEWHERE TOGETHER.....YALL BOYS REDIFINING THIS FLEETWOOD GAME!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

Looks great man.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 5 2008, 08:16 AM~10804073
> *Not sure yet cause I'm waiting for one of my friends to come do the wiring in the dash...Since I put in a 350 all carb in there, he needs to by pass some shit in the computers and modify some stuff so my dash will work like it did before...We can do pretty much the rest of the work which is not that much...So it's really allup to him but right now his mom is sick with terminal cancer so he's taking care of her...
> *


Yeah thats alot under that dash to wire up. It seemed like it took as long to do that as it did to build my car!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 5 2008, 10:37 PM~10809489
> *Yeah thats alot under that dash to wire up. It seemed like it took as long to do that as it did to build my car!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah and I have to admit that we could try doing it but I'd rather have my friend there help us out cause he does that for a living and it will be easier...I'm pretty much stuck there right now along with waiting for some chrome fittings for the set up and for my rack to come back from the plater...


----------



## RAGALAC

FUCK DAT U NEED GAUGES OR TO KNOW HOW FAST U GOING....JUST SLAP IT TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: NA TAKE UR TIME AND DO IT RIGHT HOMIE I KEEP GETTING BUGGED BOUT MY LAC TAKING ALONG WHILE BUT FUCK IT BETTER DONE RIGHT THEN TO REGRET IT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 6 2008, 01:53 PM~10813559
> *FUCK DAT U NEED GAUGES OR TO KNOW HOW FAST U GOING....JUST SLAP IT TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  NA TAKE UR TIME AND DO IT RIGHT HOMIE I KEEP GETTING BUGGED BOUT MY LAC TAKING ALONG WHILE BUT FUCK IT BETTER DONE RIGHT THEN TO REGRET IT
> *


that's how I see it too...  It will be done when it's done I guess... :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

Yeah I had to do a drive buy!!! Watch your back!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 8 2008, 01:07 AM~10821728
> *Yeah I had to do a drive buy!!! Watch your back!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh snap, i bet dave gets dizzy walking up dem steps...lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

I think every good Lac builder has a white parts car parked outside!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 8 2008, 01:37 AM~10821835
> *I think every good Lac builder has a white parts car parked outside!!!  :biggrin:
> *


dave probably has another out back somewhere, :biggrin: parts for a parts car...lol


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 7 2008, 11:55 PM~10821905
> *dave probably has another out back somewhere, :biggrin:  parts for a parts car...lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## La Lo

Wow Dave thats crazy. hope to see it someday in person :biggrin:


----------



## titslover

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 8 2008, 12:55 AM~10821905
> *dave probably has another out back somewhere, :biggrin:  parts for a parts car...lol
> *


true storry here :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 7 2008, 11:37 PM~10821835
> *I think every good Lac builder has a white parts car parked outside!!!  :biggrin:
> *


guess im out da picture.........my parts car is lavender  ..........................


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 8 2008, 06:25 PM~10825252
> *guess im out da picture.........my parts car is lavender  ..........................
> *


What were you thinking you BIG DUMBY!?!?! :twak:


----------



## BABYBOY78

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 26 2008, 08:25 PM~10740668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## specialk11232

cars looking craaaaazy! sick man


----------



## D-Cheeze

BRINGIN YOU UP


----------



## Douk

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Jun 11 2008, 06:02 PM~10849353
> *cars looking craaaaazy! sick man
> *


x2 bro


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looking good fokker


----------



## Pure Xtc

LOOKIN' Real Good DAVE!! Dayum You know how to make a mother foccker Jealous!!!


----------



## Douk

TTT


----------



## BABYBOY78




----------



## alex_low

ttt 4 my man dave


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

lookin good bro....when will it be finished


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 24 2008, 08:42 AM~10938843
> *lookin good bro....when will it be finished
> *


before the end of 2008 I hope...Starting on my set up this week...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 24 2008, 12:08 PM~10939863
> *before the end of 2008 I hope...Starting on my set up this week...
> *


aww ya gooooooooooof :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 25 2008, 12:48 PM~10948074
> *aww  ya gooooooooooof :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BABYBOY78

TTT for my big brother Dave....


----------



## lolow

will it be ready for the bbq ?? :dunno:


----------



## Douk

pics set up??? :uh:


----------



## PurpleLicious

comon bro we want pictures!


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jun 26 2008, 04:13 PM~10958357
> *comon bro we want pictures!
> *


 x 100000 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 26 2008, 02:29 AM~10954071
> *will it be ready for the bbq ?? :dunno:
> *


You probably won't be at the bbq lolow cause you will be broke remember? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Douk+Jun 26 2008, 02:56 PM~10956913-->
> 
> 
> 
> pics set up??? :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2008, 06:13 PM~10958357
> *comon bro we want pictures!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-alex_low_@Jun 26 2008, 07:40 PM~10958995
> *x 100000  :biggrin:
> *


getting some pics together and will post them when we are done with the set up...But it is moving along nice but it's nothing special though...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Am i going to have to buy that gear box for you ya gooof, get that shit chromed already it looks outta place painted...aw ya gooooooooofffffff


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 27 2008, 03:17 PM~10964851
> *Am i going to have to buy that gear box for you ya gooof, get that shit chromed already it looks outta place painted...aw ya gooooooooofffffff
> 
> *


hold on i gotcha, :biggrin: awww much better :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 27 2008, 03:40 PM~10965025
> *hold on i gotcha, :biggrin:  awww much better :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: 

Yeah I'm gonna buy one next week ya goof...Just let me know where I can get one of those...


----------



## mjr1964

WOW good job..... liked the pic's h8 the snow


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 27 2008, 04:15 PM~10965309
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Yeah I'm gonna buy one next week ya goof...Just let me know where I can get one of those...
> *


gotcha  you know i gotta stay on your ass right :biggrin: ...lol


----------



## DirtyBird2

LOOKIN GOOD DAVE.....I LIKE THE HARDLINES


----------



## richie562

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

We are getting there with the set up...Got the whole battery rack plated...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

started doing the hardlines...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Now the hardlines are almost all done and now I got to send everything to the plater...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

The whole set up is dusty...Hell the whole car is dusty but it's a buildup.. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## coco73chev

hell yah Big Daver thats lookin good even though its all dusty  my shits gettin dusty too ....your almost there bro looking very nice !!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Jul 6 2008, 10:16 AM~11021234
> *hell yah Big Daver thats lookin good even though its all dusty   my shits gettin dusty too ....your almost there bro looking very nice !!
> *


Yeah I can't wait to finish this one Nic...It's been many years of work but I'm getting closer to the end...


----------



## coco73chev

good stuff ...your chrome plater guys up there in montreal did they shut down or are they still running


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Jul 6 2008, 10:24 AM~11021257
> *good stuff ...your chrome plater guys up there in montreal did they shut down or are they still running
> *


they shut down but now I go to another place...


----------



## regal ryda

big dave that shits looking great man...imma have to send you the monte and let you do that one for me next


----------



## Douk

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 6 2008, 08:15 AM~11021230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: the best


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

aaawwwwww ya goooooooof, olen kuullut, että sinulla on kromattu WC kahvat ja että teidän battub on tehty kullasta Että kaiverrettu


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 6 2008, 01:12 PM~11021907
> *big dave that shits looking great man...imma have to send you the monte and let you do that one for me next
> *


trying my best man to get that fleet to look nice...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Got those factory striker plastic sill plates machined shop and done in thin aluminum and got them plated...Before:


























After:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 6 2008, 08:12 AM~11021220
> *Now the hardlines are almost all done and now I got to send everything to the plater...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty

Fucker is looking good :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex_low

damn bro the lac take life I love the setup bro simple whit little fantesie it's like I love it

big up


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 6 2008, 10:14 AM~11021225
> *The whole set up is dusty...Hell the whole car is dusty but it's a buildup.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

does your hardliner do housecalls?


----------



## D-Cheeze

looking really good dave


----------



## mistargreen

Hardline finally done  Lookin sick bro


----------



## 5DEUCE

thats a bad ass Caddy man :worship:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jul 7 2008, 09:21 PM~11032477
> *thats a bad ass Caddy man :worship:
> *


x2, i cant wait to see it out :cheesy:


----------



## mistargreen

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 7 2008, 07:55 PM~11032899
> * i cant wait to see it out :cheesy:
> *



x1026203543 :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

looks real good dave....don't give up..make sure you bring it to scrape!!!!


----------



## BABYBOY78

looking good Dave... i like the details you add to your rides


----------



## 704 Sheen

Gonna be on Top of the list :biggrin:


----------



## mistargreen

TTT


----------



## orange_juiced

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

gets better everytime i look at this topic


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## 801Rider

TTT for lil Dave


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 6 2008, 10:17 AM~11021240
> *Now we are starting the wiring of the dash and engine this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU SHOULD HAVE GILBERT ENGRAVE THE BUMPERS AND THE SKIRTS........


----------



## Mr lowrider305

TTT


----------



## Coast One

ttt


----------



## majikmike0118

excellent nice car !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alex_low

ttt


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2008, 12:51 AM~11075719
> *YOU SHOULD HAVE GILBERT ENGRAVE THE BUMPERS AND THE SKIRTS........
> *


:werd:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 17 2008, 09:40 AM~11110385
> *:werd:
> *


THE SIDE MOLDINGS ARE ENGRAVED WHY NOT ALL THE WAY AROUND....... :dunno: PLUS HE KNOWS WHO GILBERT IS MENTIONED IN THE BEGINNING WHO ENGRAVED THEM. PLUS I SAW WHEN HE WAS DOING THEM.......


----------



## Coast One




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 17 2008, 12:25 PM~11111563
> *THE SIDE MOLDINGS ARE ENGRAVED WHY NOT ALL THE WAY AROUND....... :dunno: PLUS HE KNOWS WHO GILBERT IS MENTIONED IN THE BEGINNING WHO ENGRAVED THEM. PLUS I SAW WHEN HE WAS DOING THEM.......
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff

:thumbsup:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 6 2008, 08:17 AM~11021240
> *Now we are starting the wiring of the dash and engine this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this car is gonna be alright........ :biggrin: na this shit is bad ass


----------



## 16474

Great Build Man ..Good Job On That Ride..Sweet
:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 17 2008, 12:25 PM~11111563
> *THE SIDE MOLDINGS ARE ENGRAVED WHY NOT ALL THE WAY AROUND....... :dunno: PLUS HE KNOWS WHO GILBERT IS MENTIONED IN THE BEGINNING WHO ENGRAVED THEM. PLUS I SAW WHEN HE WAS DOING THEM.......
> *


Yeah I will get the bumpers and some other smaller things engraved...This is part of the winter plans...


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 17 2008, 06:45 PM~11114642
> *Yeah I will get the bumpers and some other smaller things engraved...This is part of the winter plans...
> *


----------



## Str8sharkin78

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 6 2008, 08:17 AM~11021240
> *Now we are starting the wiring of the dash and engine this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you ride is sick ass fuck bro!......TTT...


----------



## low350




----------



## D-Cheeze

Bringin you up


----------



## alex_low

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

We got everything to work in the dash...It was a long week of electrical work and a shit load of wires to figure out but my friend and member that does that for a living (working with small electrical devices ) figured it out...More pics coming soon...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 24 2008, 08:09 PM~11171811
> *We got everything to work in the dash...It was a long week of electrical work and a shit load of wires to figure out but my friend and member that does that for a living (working with small electrical device ) figures it out...More pics coming soon...
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 6 2008, 08:17 AM~11021240
> *Now we are starting the wiring of the dash and engine this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: looking good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 24 2008, 10:14 PM~11172949
> *:thumbsup: looking good!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


got my trunk and hood kit mirrors a couple of days ago...Thanks for the hook up brother...


----------



## titslover

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 24 2008, 07:09 PM~11171811
> *We got everything to work in the dash...It was a long week of electrical work and a shit load of wires to figure out but my friend and member that does that for a living (working with small electrical devices ) figured it out...More pics coming soon...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by titslover_@Jul 25 2008, 02:30 AM~11175217
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lolow

t t t *4 the baller * :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 25 2008, 09:15 AM~11176016
> *t t t 4 the  baller  :biggrin:
> *


for yourself? :0


----------



## Coast One

what up dave!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 25 2008, 01:38 PM~11177935
> *what up dave!!
> *


sup Coast...How you doing bro?


----------



## alex_low

hey dave some news are done on your caddy ??


----------



## abel




----------



## excalibur

damn it man, I cant see any of the pics. what happened to your photobucket?


----------



## Gorilla Bob

bump


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 27 2008, 05:07 PM~11190954
> *damn it man, I cant see any of the pics.  what happened to your photobucket?
> *


i use tinypic, photobucket sucks ass and deletes all their users pics from time to time :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 27 2008, 09:52 PM~11192481
> *i use tinypic, photobucket sucks ass and deletes all their users pics from time to time :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

ANY NEW PICS DAVE ?


----------



## Coast One

yea whats up with some pics?? :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Jul 28 2008, 11:43 PM~11202646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ANY NEW PICS DAVE  ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Jul 29 2008, 12:52 PM~11205951
> *yea whats up with some pics?? :biggrin:
> *


I will take some tomorrow...Pretty much allthe wiring in the engine is done and the dash is on the car plugged in...Now it should move forward pretty good...


----------



## BABYBOY78

TTT


----------



## alex_low

:0 

do you bring it 4 the bbq or this gonna be to short in the time

:biggrin: 


crazy ass caddy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Jul 29 2008, 07:05 PM~11209481
> *:0
> 
> do you bring it 4 the bbq or this gonna be to short in the time
> 
> :biggrin:
> crazy ass caddy
> *


naw it won't be at the bbq but it might be at the SCP though...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 29 2008, 07:50 PM~11209923
> *naw it won't be at the bbq but it might be at the SCP though...
> *


----------



## alex_low

nice thats a nother good reason to take a free day of my job for the scp lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Jul 30 2008, 11:28 AM~11214610
> *nice thats a nother good reason to take a free day of my job for the scp lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon




----------



## abel

ttt for the pics comming in 5 min! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 31 2008, 09:10 PM~11229220
> *ttt for the pics comming in 5 min! :biggrin:
> *


hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

took out the fleet for the first time since february and gave it a wash today. It was dusty as fuck and I took some pics...First time I ever see the car outside...Too bad there was no sun and that it still needs to get wet sanded and cleared again but I'm getting closer to the finish line...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 31 2008, 08:17 PM~11229810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Damn Good!!! :thumbsup: I love it!!!


----------



## Douk

big boss Dave


----------



## Coast One

looking good dave!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 31 2008, 07:17 PM~11229810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMM DAVEY BOY LOOKING REAL GOOD


----------



## lowdeville

Lookin good!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

that bitch clean!!!!


----------



## da bomb

R we going to see that tomorow???


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 31 2008, 10:26 PM~11229882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


finally a pic where you can see all the work, man that bitch is bad ass :0


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 31 2008, 09:17 PM~11229810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie put it on the bumper now :0 just playing fuck that its too clean to mess it up  nice work


----------



## cd blazin

WOW!!!! The car looks sick!! keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Dave im proud of you fokker, your ride is dope bro, puttin it down homie


----------



## colwtr

whut s the setup look like


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 31 2008, 10:16 PM~11229801
> *took out the fleet for the first time since february and gave it a wash today. It was dusty as fuck and I took some pics...First time I ever see the car outside...Too bad there was no sun and that it still needs to get wet sanded and cleared again but I'm getting closer to the finish line...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn dave...I think this is by far the baddest lac i've ever seen! :cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 31 2008, 08:28 PM~11229900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Somebody is pissing on your shit! :0


----------



## excalibur

baddest big body out there. you should engrave the bumpers too!


----------



## mistargreen

Any update :biggrin: ?


----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## different

:worship:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

thanks for the good comments guys...We are putting in the interior as we speak right now...


----------



## topless65

your car looks amazing baller dave...you're the richest guy i know!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Aug 8 2008, 12:36 PM~11293620
> *your car looks amazing baller dave...you're the richest guy i know!!!
> *


>I got no cash Kamil but I know a guy who is ballin out of control though... :biggrin:


----------



## mistargreen

:0 :0 :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 8 2008, 01:19 PM~11294033
> *>I got no cash Kamil but I know a guy who is ballin out of control though... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yeah and thats just the left poket


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 8 2008, 01:48 PM~11294314
> *yeah and thats just the left poket
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 8 2008, 02:48 PM~11294314
> *yeah and thats just the left poket
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## mistargreen




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 8 2008, 08:15 AM~11291909
> *thanks for the good comments guys...We are putting in the interior as we speak right now...
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

getting there...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

We scratched the plastic part so we'llhave to redo them but you get the idea...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

We'll do some more work on the interior tomorrow...


----------



## BABYBOY78

TTT for one bad ass lac....


----------



## lolow

:uh: yea its ok if you like that style............................. :uh: 










































hahahaha j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mistargreen

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Everything in the dash is working with that 350 all carb engine swap...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

The rest of the car is getting there...The interior is almost all done now...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

still waiting on some shit to be done from Cali but it's moving forward...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 11 2008, 10:36 PM~11320604
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Coast One

its gonna look nice in vegas :0


----------



## savageloc24

damn this car is clean!


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 14 2008, 07:59 PM~11346509
> *its gonna look nice in vegas :0
> *


x2........... :worship: :worship:


----------



## mistargreen

Bro you're caddy is sick as fckin hell !!!       




:biggrin:


----------



## bloodline

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 14 2008, 10:47 PM~11347505
> *x2........... :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: x3


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

:worship: My Brother from another Mother! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn dave, them seats look comfy can i take a nap in dem shits :cheesy:


----------



## Chino_1

Yeah me too can I sit on them please :biggrin: 

You got a topnotch ride homie!


----------



## San Jo 64 SS

DAMN DAVE.. THIS CAR WAS BUILT TO CLOWN TO SAY THE LEAST.... GOOD SHIT MAN!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2008, 07:08 PM~11346132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## topless65

Dave Trump...$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Aug 16 2008, 12:44 PM~11358852
> *Dave Trump...$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Aug 16 2008, 12:44 PM~11358852
> *Dave Trump...$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


I wish fokker...I'm just an average guy that took a million years to put that car back together and hell it ain't even all done yet... :0  You are the true baller Kamil!!! :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Aug 16 2008, 12:44 PM~11358852
> *Dave Trump...$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 17 2008, 12:47 PM~11364623
> *:uh:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :uh: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nosad:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 16 2008, 10:08 PM~11361796
> *I wish fokker...I'm just an average guy that took a million years to put that car back together and hell it ain't even all done yet... :0    You are the true baller Kamil!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah right ya gooof your so ballin you probably have the key to the city of montreal, man i bet you have your own 2ft x 2ft star that says Dave Gravelle on the sidewalks :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 17 2008, 12:47 PM~11364623
> *:uh:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :uh: how you know this you only see im on the internet :uh:


----------



## coco73chev

Dave, just a couple pics from a few weeks ago bro car looks great .......


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Aug 17 2008, 09:29 PM~11367525
> *Dave, just a couple pics from a few weeks ago bro car looks great .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that car is dirty and dusty... :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE

i dont like...  :biggrin: 


looking badass dave..


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2008, 07:06 PM~11346108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Coast One

those emblems look nice dave... uffin:


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I need to get a custom metal gas tank made to ad some chrome underneath that baby...


----------



## Coast One

y you cant fit the 90 gas tank under there??


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 17 2008, 10:14 PM~11367389
> *yeah right ya gooof your so ballin you probably have the key to the city of montreal, man i bet you have your own 2ft x 2ft star that says Dave Gravelle on the sidewalks :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Be nice to my son...Dave... :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 19 2008, 06:46 PM~11385583
> *y you cant fit the 90 gas tank under there??
> *


no it doesn't really fit uner there...You got to make some adjustments and shit apparently and I can't find any decent 90-92 gas tanks around here either...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 19 2008, 07:03 PM~11385797
> *Be nice to my son...Dave... :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low

:biggrin: got damn dave thats realy nice

:uh: and so dirty to clean this bitch homz


----------



## abel




----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 19 2008, 05:11 PM~11385892
> *no it doesn't really fit uner there...You got to make some adjustments and shit apparently and I can't find any decent 90-92 gas tanks around here either...
> *


112 on ebay new :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 19 2008, 08:35 PM~11386791
> *112 on ebay new  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## titslover

:uh:


> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 19 2008, 08:44 PM~11387504
> *:0
> *


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 19 2008, 07:40 PM~11385505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


needs to be ur new avitar..


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

Looking Good Bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 19 2008, 07:11 PM~11385892
> *no it doesn't really fit uner there...You got to make some adjustments and shit apparently and I can't find any decent 90-92 gas tanks around here either...
> *


talk to Pete - he can get any new tank you need


----------



## locskitzo

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Aug 17 2008, 08:29 PM~11367525
> *Dave, just a couple pics from a few weeks ago bro car looks great .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn homie that car is sick !!


----------



## alfaroair

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 20 2008, 11:39 AM~11392398
> *talk to Pete - he can get any new tank you need
> *


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 20 2008, 02:38 PM~11395121
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Douk

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl

:nicoderm:


----------



## lolow

any progress on my caddy :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 25 2008, 04:13 PM~11433670
> *any progress on my caddy  :biggrin:
> *


waiting on some stuff to be done man...But it is moving along good...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 25 2008, 05:17 PM~11433695
> *waiting on some stuff to be done man...But it is moving along good...
> *


good cant wait to hop that shit :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 25 2008, 04:21 PM~11433716
> *good cant wait to hop that shit  :biggrin:
> *


yeah fokker right, you better come out with a good pile of cash cause I will keep this baby a long ass time... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 25 2008, 05:26 PM~11433744
> *yeah fokker right, you better come out with a good pile of cash cause I will keep this baby a long ass time... :biggrin:
> *


*money talk * :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 25 2008, 04:29 PM~11433766
> *money talk  :biggrin:
> *


yesssssssssssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

TTT Where you Fool!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 29 2008, 09:02 PM~11474938
> *TTT Where you Fool!!!
> *


sup Kricket... :biggrin:  Waiting for some shit to come back from the plater and some stuff from Cali...


----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## topless65

hey i heard you were at the Switches & Thangs, take some pics of my shit box..I know its a little rough, but at least its a start.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Aug 30 2008, 02:47 PM~11478984
> *hey i heard you were at the Switches & Thangs, take some pics of my shit box..I know its a little rough, but at least its a start.
> *


shut up ya goof the frame looks great and the 58 is one great car...


----------



## alex_low

some news homz....


----------



## Coast One

what you up to... wheres the pics!?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 5 2008, 12:34 PM~11526364
> *what you up to... wheres the pics!?
> *


waiting for some parts BUT finishing the set up this coming week... :biggrin: Will post pics then :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: Bah !!! :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 31 2008, 10:26 PM~11229882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 14 2008, 10:49 AM~11599159
> *
> *


wheres the pics? :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 14 2008, 07:12 PM~11600978
> *wheres the pics? :biggrin:
> *


I got a lot of progress pics but I'm waiting for more to post them up...


----------



## Pure Xtc

Dave, Car's comin along nicely!! Can't wait to see those parts you piced up all complete..gonna be badass Brother!! So What other Krazy Shit you gonna have for me?? :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 14 2008, 10:51 PM~11602788
> *Dave, Car's comin along nicely!!  Can't wait to see those parts you piced up all complete..gonna be badass Brother!!  So What other Krazy Shit you gonna have for me??  :biggrin:
> *


All I can tell you is that the rear ones fit perfectly...I will try on the front ones tomorrow and post pics bro...Damn you do some meticulous work Jazzy... :biggrin:  I got some more parts for you to make for me too... :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 14 2008, 11:57 PM~11602860
> *All I can tell you is that the rear ones fit perfectly...I will try on the front ones tomorrow and post pics bro...Damn you do some meticulous work Jazzy... :biggrin:    I got some more parts for you to make for me too... :biggrin:
> *



Great! Can't wait to see the pics!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 14 2008, 10:58 PM~11602870
> *Great!  Can't wait to see the pics!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BABYBOY78

TTT for my brother Dave.......


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I got some custom made bumper guards for the fleetwood made out of metal so I can send them to the engraver. I got them made a little thicker as well...I never really liked the plastic ones either and I'm not sure if I like booty kits on a 93-96 big body either...Here are some pics:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

rear plastic ones compared tothe new slightly oversized custom made metal ones


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

here are a pic with the regular plastic ones and the fatter custom metal ones...Rear and front ones...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Now this is how they sit on the car...Perfect test fit in the rear...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Now the front ones...Not a perfect fit but pretty damn close... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## allcoupedup

Dave man. Is there an inch of this car you haven't touched?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I also got a flat custom aluminum yellow top cover made so I can send it out to be engraved...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Again I want to thank PureXTC on here for making those parts for me...I know you worked hard on those Jas and I truely appreciate the quality work you do man...Thanks Jas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I also got Freddy Alfaro from San Jose to do some work on my plastic parts and he's been doing an amazing job so far on those parts...Thanks Freddy!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 15 2008, 04:44 PM~11608488
> *:0
> *


not sure if that means you like it or not but I hope you do... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Sep 15 2008, 04:48 PM~11608519
> *Dave man.  Is there an inch of this car you haven't touched?
> *


Many flaws on that car Sif but a lot of good solid professionnal work done by some talented people and I thank them for it...


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 15 2008, 02:59 PM~11608624
> *not sure if that means you like it or not but I hope you do... :biggrin:
> *


hell no...

jk i think it looks real good  they look like they came out perfect.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 15 2008, 05:31 PM~11608918
> *hell no...
> 
> jk i think it looks real good  they look like they came out perfect.
> *


Yeah I got to say that Pure XTC really did a good job on those bro...I can't wait to see them engraved and plated...


----------



## emhomie626

CAR LOOKS REALLY GOOD! KEEP IT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Sep 15 2008, 06:38 PM~11608974
> *CAR LOOKS REALLY GOOD!  KEEP IT UP :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## different

HAHAHA airbrushing came out real nice. I like what he put on her hat . Nice touch


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by different_@Sep 15 2008, 06:09 PM~11609228
> *HAHAHA airbrushing came out real nice. I like what he put on her hat . Nice touch
> *


Yes sir but I did not want it there because it is only our provincial flag cause it is more of a french symbol used to show the french heritage all over the world...Don't forget, the Fleur de Lys is on the New Orleans Saints Jersey to honor the french heritage of this city and this symbol was used by the french royalty from the early 1100 to it's end with Louis XVI...  :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low

got damn dave U are crazy fuckers

the airbrush is amazing a love it a lot

I wanna get cash like U bro hahah 

nice car 

this car need to be on the lowrider magazine cover page


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 15 2008, 02:58 PM~11608613
> *I also got Freddy Alfaro from San Jose to do some work on my plastic parts and he's been doing an amazing job so far on those parts...Thanks Freddy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 LOOKIN GOOD DAVE


----------



## titslover

:0


> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 15 2008, 04:01 PM~11608637
> *Many flaws on that car Sif but a lot of good solid professionnal work done by some talented people and I thank them for it...
> *


----------



## abel

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 15 2008, 04:58 PM~11608613
> *I also got Freddy Alfaro from San Jose to do some work on my plastic parts and he's been doing an amazing job so far on those parts...Thanks Freddy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: bad ass bro


----------



## topless65

looks good dave!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 15 2008, 02:58 PM~11608613
> *I also got Freddy Alfaro from San Jose to do some work on my plastic parts and he's been doing an amazing job so far on those parts...Thanks Freddy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

We did some brackets for the breaklines and everything is almost done...Still got to put some more brackets though


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 16 2008, 01:47 PM~11616363
> *looks good dave!!
> *


thanks Kamil...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel+Sep 15 2008, 10:14 PM~11611457-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2008, 01:32 PM~11616256
> *:0  :0  :cheesy: bad ass bro
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2008, 01:54 PM~11616411
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Freddy is getting down big time on those parts!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

painted the batteries to match the car...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

that is how the set up is gonna looklike for now...I got a piston pump in there cause I first wanted to hop the caddy but not anymore but I still kept it for possible future purposes...I still have to get the battery hold downs plated and figure out what I'm gonna do with that ugly looking trunk ketch...(or latch)


----------



## orange_juiced

car looks sick dave keep up the good work man :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 31 2008, 08:17 PM~11229806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ride dave keep up the good work. :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 16 2008, 07:12 PM~11619203
> *nice ride dave keep up the good work. :wave:
> *


thanks bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Sep 16 2008, 06:59 PM~11619039
> *car looks sick dave keep up the good work man  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


thanks Franky...


----------



## daoriginator64

dave your shit is fuckin insane!!!!!! hope to see you soon homie! love from nyc!


----------



## JRO




----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 16 2008, 04:57 PM~11619019
> *that is how the set up is gonna looklike for now...I got a piston pump in there cause I first wanted to hop the caddy but not anymore but I still kept it for possible future purposes...I still have to get the battery hold downs plated and figure out what I'm gonna do with that ugly looking trunk ketch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 crazy dave I love it

why U dont chrome your ketch.... that a idea


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Sep 16 2008, 08:00 PM~11619686
> *  crazy dave I love it
> 
> why U dont chrome your ketch.... that a idea
> *


cause I can't take it apart and if I do I don't think I'll be able to put it back together correctly... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Sep 16 2008, 07:36 PM~11619459
> *dave your shit is fuckin insane!!!!!! hope to see you soon homie!  love from nyc!
> *


Hey Manny what's going on brother...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 16 2008, 07:58 PM~11619672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## daoriginator64

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 16 2008, 08:06 PM~11619730
> *Hey Manny what's going on brother...
> *


hanging in there! me and paul are blueprinting this winters front end redo for the bomb!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Sep 16 2008, 08:16 PM~11619825
> *hanging in there! me and paul are  blueprinting this  winters front end redo for the bomb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy fuck bro, you are gonna put a mustang2 cross member on it? Thinking of doing this to mine but I got my 65 caddy rag to finish up before... :biggrin: Your bomba is really getting upthere Manny...Looking great bro!!!!!


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 16 2008, 06:59 PM~11619053
> *still thinking about a fiberglass trunk but this will do for now...Still not done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookin clean homie! :biggrin:


----------



## PiMp0r

crazy ride
cant wait to see the murals installed


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 16 2008, 08:53 PM~11620135
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: lookin clean homie!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks Joe...  But I think it looks ok really for now...


----------



## 408SHARK

*DAVE I MUST SAY IM IMPRESSED,YOU CANE A LONG WAY BRO!!!*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Sep 16 2008, 09:56 PM~11620823
> *DAVE I MUST SAY IM IMPRESSED,YOU CANE A LONG WAY BRO!!!
> *


thanks Jesse...I try to learn something everyday and I take my time before I decide to do something and I'm often still not satisfied but I will end up getting where I want to be eventually... :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64

thanks dave!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Sep 16 2008, 10:22 PM~11621169
> *thanks dave!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lolow

my caddy coming along nicely dave :biggrin: cant wait to hop it down the streets   :thumbsup:


----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 16 2008, 08:00 PM~11620867
> *thanks Jesse...I try to learn something everyday and I take my time before I decide to do something and I'm often still not satisfied but I will end up getting where I want to be eventually... :biggrin:
> *


WELL ITS BEEN BLESSED WITH *TWO OF S.J BEST*   GOOD CHOICE


----------



## Dolle

car is looking amazing alot of detail being put into it :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 17 2008, 10:47 AM~11625140
> *car is looking amazing alot of detail being put into it :thumbsup:
> *


x2 looking real good Dave.Keep it up man...


----------



## Pure Xtc

Car is Lookin Bad Ass brother, Can't wait to see what otehr new and interesting things you come up with for it!!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 17 2008, 01:11 PM~11625375
> *Car is Lookin Bad Ass brother, Can't wait to see what otehr new and interesting things you come up with for it!!
> *


thank`s :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 17 2008, 06:26 PM~11628503
> *thank`s  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK+Sep 17 2008, 11:39 AM~11625046-->
> 
> 
> 
> WELL ITS BEEN BLESSED WITH *TWO OF S.J BEST*    GOOD CHOICE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 11:47 AM~11625140
> *car is looking amazing alot of detail being put into it :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TwOtYme_@Sep 17 2008, 11:49 AM~11625153
> *x2 looking real good Dave.Keep it up man...
> *


thanks guys...Getting closer tothe end here!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 17 2008, 07:47 PM~11628703
> *:uh:
> *


woot its my car :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 18 2008, 11:59 AM~11634753
> *woot its my car  :biggrin:
> *


it will 99.999999% never be your car senor Gatineau...  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

some window etching I got done...sand blasting technique...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Coast One

YOU CRAZY....


----------



## alfaroair

nice bro!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 18 2008, 04:29 PM~11636974
> *YOU CRAZY....
> *


you don't like it?????? :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Sep 18 2008, 04:31 PM~11636997
> *nice bro!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


not as nice as what you are doing now though!!! :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 18 2008, 02:33 PM~11637027
> *not as nice as what you are doing now though!!! :biggrin:
> *


i'll send more pic soon!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Sep 18 2008, 04:35 PM~11637041
> *i'll send more pic soon!
> *


niceeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Sep 17 2008, 11:39 AM~11625046
> *WELL ITS BEEN BLESSED WITH TWO OF S.J BEST    GOOD CHOICE
> *


yes sir...Some of the best in the world I would say.. :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 18 2008, 05:20 PM~11636882
> *it will 99.999999% never be your car senor Gatineau...   :biggrin:
> *


 will see :biggrin:  money talks :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 18 2008, 04:42 PM~11637115
> *will see  :biggrin:   money talks  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 18 2008, 05:49 PM~11637187
> *:0
> *


you need money to do your 65 caddy hahaha :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 18 2008, 04:50 PM~11637194
> *you need money to do your 65 caddy hahaha  :cheesy:
> *


well I got time for that one and it is 65-70% done...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 18 2008, 05:57 PM~11637254
> *well I got time for that one and it is 65-70% done...
> *


not really your a *old man * :cheesy: not much time left hahaha :cheesy:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 18 2008, 04:29 PM~11636973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PAYASO'S49

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 18 2008, 05:21 PM~11637463
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


sup brother...


----------



## alex_low

sweet homz this caddy come fucking crazy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Sep 18 2008, 09:01 PM~11639273
> *sweet homz this caddy come fucking crazy
> *


coming along for sure...


----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 18 2008, 02:40 PM~11637091
> *yes sir...Some of the best in the world I would say.. :biggrin:
> *


TWO GUYS I DEFFINIATELY WOULD LET PUT HANDS ON MY RIDE!!*NO DOUBT  *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Sep 18 2008, 09:35 PM~11639615
> *TWO GUYS I DEFFINIATELY WOULD LET PUT HANDS ON MY RIDE!!NO DOUBT
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 18 2008, 02:33 PM~11637027
> *not as nice as what you are doing now though!!! :biggrin:
> *


pics


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## fiftythree

windows came out really nice.i likeeeeeeeeee


----------



## StreetStyleJG

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
god damn dave, your car is so badass!! you make me proud to be a part of lux :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Sep 19 2008, 07:37 AM~11642493
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> god damn dave, your car is so badass!!  you make me proud to be a part of lux  :cheesy:
> *


Damn Jeff I love your cutty too bro and I'm glad we are in the same club too... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here are some pics of the other small side window installed...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

And yes I will take off the child proof lock sticker at the bottom of the glass...  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

:0 :0


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 19 2008, 07:24 PM~11646874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks amazing dave...can't wait to see it in person next summer


----------



## kaos283

Crazy shit Dave. So much stuff to think about. And plan and ship, 

Just your long distance bills to get this going must be impressive, 

Imagine the rest. 

History in the making right there.


----------



## CADILLACJON

fuckin awesome man!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 19 2008, 07:24 PM~11646874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 Shit next you gonna asl me to Engrave that design on some new parts or Something!!!

PPL gonna be speachless when your ride comes out!!! I already am!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Sep 15 2008, 05:55 PM~11608584-->
> 
> 
> 
> Again I want to thank PureXTC on here for making those parts for me...I know you worked hard on those Jas and I truely appreciate the quality work you do man...Thanks Jas...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 15 2008, 05:35 PM~11608409
> *here are a pic with the regular plastic ones and the fatter custom metal ones...Rear and front ones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a flat custom aluminum yellow top cover made so I can send it out to be engraved...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Shit I didn't even see this post!! My Pleasure Bro!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@Sep 20 2008, 06:40 PM~11652985
> *Crazy shit Dave. So much stuff to think about. And plan and ship,
> 
> Just your long distance bills to get this going must be impressive,
> 
> Imagine the rest.
> 
> History in the making right there.
> *


yeah a lot of work and headeaches with that buildup but all worth it though... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65+Sep 20 2008, 03:12 AM~11650192-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks amazing dave...can't wait to see it in person next summer
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CADILLACJON_@Sep 20 2008, 11:10 PM~11654807
> *fuckin awesome man!
> *


thanks guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 22 2008, 08:36 PM~11669626
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  Shit next you gonna asl me to Engrave that design on some new parts or Something!!!
> 
> PPL gonna be speachless when your ride comes out!!!  I already am!!
> *


don't know if people are gonna like it or be speechless but I'm doing all that I can to make it look nice...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 22 2008, 08:42 PM~11669704
> *Shit I didn't even see this post!!  My Pleasure Bro!!!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some more work done by Freddy Alfaro from San Jose...Great work Freddy!!! Thanks brother...  








[/























[/QUOTE]


----------



## lolow

:0 you damn baller :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> Some more work done by Freddy Alfaro from San Jose...Great work Freddy!!! Thanks brother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/


[/quote]
FREDDY IS FUCKIN BAD ASS........ LOOKS GOOD DAVE


----------



## alfaroair

> Some more work done by Freddy Alfaro from San Jose...Great work Freddy!!! Thanks brother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/


[/quote]
I'M GLAD YOU LIKE IT... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 18 2008, 09:48 PM~11639748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## alex_low

SCP comming soon bro the caddy gonna be ready ....?...


----------



## GUS 650

lookin real good man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Sep 25 2008, 07:50 PM~11700171
> *SCP comming soon bro the caddy gonna be ready ....?...
> *


not going to be ready for the SCP in october but it will be ready for the beginning of the 2009 season...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Sep 25 2008, 08:19 PM~11700424
> *lookin real good man
> *


thanks bro...


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I'M GLAD YOU LIKE IT... :biggrin:
[/quote]

hell yeah I love your work Freddy!!!


----------



## alfaroair

> I'M GLAD YOU LIKE IT... :biggrin:


hell yeah I love your work Freddy!!!  
[/quote]
thanks bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## Kadillac G

:thumbsup:


----------



## skippy

You best be driving this next summer dave not just on and off trailor


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by skippy_@Sep 28 2008, 11:34 PM~11724297
> *You best be driving this next summer dave not just on and off trailor
> *


 :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

damn your ar is fuckin amazing bro!

THA SHIT!


----------



## alfaroair

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> Some more work done by Freddy Alfaro from San Jose...Great work Freddy!!! Thanks brother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/


[/quote]
WHAT PART OF THE CAR IS THIS ?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

WHAT PART OF THE CAR IS THIS ?
[/quote]

All plastic parts in the engine bay and trunk...Cannisters, rad support cover, head light bezels ect...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Sep 29 2008, 09:32 AM~11726414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Damn!!!


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 25 2008, 09:19 PM~11700438
> *...but it will be ready for the beginning of the 2009 season...
> *



See you out there bro !!
:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Sep 29 2008, 07:29 PM~11731925
> *See you out there bro !!
> :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir you will Pete!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

look good you baller :biggrin: cant wait to pic up my caddy this summer hahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 29 2008, 08:16 PM~11732415
> *look good you baller  :biggrin: cant wait to pic up my caddy this summer hahaha
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looking good dave, loan me a dollar fokker  :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 29 2008, 08:17 PM~11732431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



really nice piece from Jas again bro


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 29 2008, 09:46 PM~11732715
> *really nice piece from Jas again bro
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 29 2008, 08:46 PM~11732715
> *really nice piece from Jas again bro
> *


yes Jas does some amazing work...I got much love and respect for that Punjabi!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

aww ya goof...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 29 2008, 08:55 PM~11732795
> *yes Jas does some amazing work...I got much love and respect for that Punjabi!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 29 2008, 08:55 PM~11732795
> *yes Jas does some amazing work...I got much love and respect for that Punjabi!! :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 30 2008, 06:08 AM~11736613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN :wow:


----------



## lolow

the clowns are in town :biggrin:


----------



## titslover

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 30 2008, 07:08 AM~11736613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by emhomie626+Sep 30 2008, 09:29 AM~11736992-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2008, 10:01 AM~11737236
> *the clowns are in town  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-titslover_@Sep 30 2008, 11:32 AM~11738165
> *HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

back glass is done...Sand blast window etching...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 30 2008, 12:42 PM~11738259
> *back glass is done...Sand blast window etching...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh thats nice


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## titslover

nice shit boss


----------



## alex_low

nice window dave


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 30 2008, 11:42 AM~11738259
> *back glass is done...Sand blast window etching...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn thats nice


----------



## D-Cheeze

damm .....Dave you aeint fuckin around


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 30 2008, 05:13 PM~11741581
> *damm .....Dave you aeint fuckin around
> *


I'm doing all I can to represent myself, my city and my LuxuriouS family the best I can...


----------



## 408SHARK

*SNOW STOPPER* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Sep 30 2008, 09:09 PM~11743847
> *
> SNOW STOPPER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

thats amazing dave!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 30 2008, 11:46 AM~11738298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: WOWWW!!! The design is so fuck'N fresh.... TABARNAK!!!! :machinegun: that's killin' :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Sep 30 2008, 09:09 PM~11743847
> *
> SNOW STOPPER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 x2 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## lolow

clean my car you fokker its dirty :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 4 2008, 08:20 PM~11779207
> *clean my car you fokker its dirty :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha it's at the build up stage fokker and it aint done yet...


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

SUP DAVE :wave: :wave:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

FUCKIN SHIT DAVE THAT IS LOOKING CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 5 2008, 10:11 AM~11782314
> *SUP DAVE :wave:  :wave:
> *


what's going on Billy...How's married life man?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Oct 5 2008, 10:13 AM~11782323
> *FUCKIN SHIT DAVE THAT IS LOOKING CLEAN  :biggrin:
> *


getting there Jerry...A few more months and it will be ready...fleet is going to be out in the 09...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 5 2008, 10:17 AM~11782339
> *what's going on Billy...How's married life man?
> *


i love it bro, its not too badd :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 5 2008, 10:23 AM~11782362
> *i love it bro, its not too badd :biggrin:
> *


give it 2-3 years and you'llbe begging to get out!!! :biggrin: j/k Glad you're happy bro...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 5 2008, 10:35 AM~11782415
> *give it 2-3 years and you'llbe begging to get out!!!  :biggrin:  j/k Glad you're happy bro...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 4 2008, 08:23 PM~11779224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

dave is donald trumps long lost brother :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:roflmao:

looking good dave!!


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 4 2008, 08:23 PM~11779224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what....NO PLAQUE??? 

 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## DREEGZ

dave!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 4 2008, 09:23 PM~11779224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whoa that came out nice :0 :0


----------



## Valou

looking good Dave


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 6 2008, 09:43 PM~11796421
> *what....NO PLAQUE???
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


its not up to Luxurious standards yet hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 6 2008, 11:24 AM~11791103
> *dave is donald trumps long lost brother :biggrin:
> *


I'mthe poorest mofo on this site begging for pennies on street corners to make this shit happen...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 6 2008, 11:49 AM~11791343
> *:roflmao:
> 
> looking good dave!!
> *


thanks Coast but I know you are laughing cause you saw my poor way of living...You should spread the word in SJ about my hobo homeless life since you've seen it first hand... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 6 2008, 08:43 PM~11796421
> *what....NO PLAQUE???
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


coming right up when I get it rollin on the streets... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Oct 7 2008, 12:33 PM~11801799
> *dave!!! :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks Dreegz...How's life these days brother?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 7 2008, 12:38 PM~11801831
> *whoa that came out nice :0  :0
> *


thanks bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Valou_@Oct 7 2008, 03:23 PM~11803319
> *looking good Dave
> *


Merci Valou...J'ai bien hate de voir ce que toi et Sylvain aller faire comme prochain low pour toi...Ca devrait etre vraiment super Valou!!!


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 8 2008, 03:06 PM~11814550
> *thanks Coast but I know you are laughing cause you saw my poor way of living...You should spread the word in SJ about my hobo homeless life since you've seen it first hand... :0
> *


Seriously though, by the picture everyone paints of you, youd think you were walking around in 3 piece suits and such... wasnt like that at all. not that theres anything wrong with that, i felt right at home uffin:

except for the chinese food :thumbsdown: you guys dont know what your missing :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 8 2008, 05:38 PM~11814836
> *Seriously though, by the picture everyone paints of you, youd think you were walking around in 3 piece suits and such... wasnt like that at all. not that theres anything wrong with that, i felt right at home uffin:
> 
> except for the chinese food :thumbsdown: you guys dont know what your missing  :biggrin:
> *


yeah it's true that the chinese food is not the best so we better go to a nice chinese food place in SJ when I go there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 8 2008, 05:45 PM~11814914
> *yeah it's true that the chinese food is not the best so we better go to a nice chinese food place in SJ when I go there!!! :biggrin:
> *



you probally have tryed verdun chinese food? lolll :barf:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 8 2008, 05:46 PM~11814926
> *you probally have tryed verdun chinese food? lolll :barf:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 6 2008, 09:43 PM~11796421
> *what....NO PLAQUE???
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



nah, not yet. its gotta be reinforced, chomed, gold plated, engraved, striped, leafed, candied, etched...


:biggrin:


----------



## topless65

:roflmao:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 8 2008, 08:16 PM~11816347
> *nah, not yet.  its gotta be reinforced, chomed, gold plated, engraved, striped, leafed, candied, etched...
> :biggrin:
> *


hahaha good one big Pete... :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 8 2008, 08:16 PM~11816347
> *nah, not yet.  its gotta be reinforced, chomed, gold plated, engraved, striped, leafed, candied, etched...
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 8 2008, 05:09 PM~11814574
> *thanks Dreegz...How's life these days brother?
> *


takin it one day at a time bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Oct 8 2008, 10:33 PM~11817814
> *takin it one day at a time bro
> *


I truely hope you get better Rodrigo cause it would be nice to see you out there with us brother...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 8 2008, 10:08 PM~11817504
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:cheesy:


----------



## StreetStyleJG

:wave:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$




----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 9 2008, 04:05 PM~11823858
> *:biggrin:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 10 2008, 12:35 AM~11827916
> *:wave:
> *


wasup homie :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 8 2008, 10:49 PM~11818013
> *I truely hope you get better Rodrigo cause it would be nice to see you out there with us brother...
> *


cant wait bro...time will come


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Oct 11 2008, 07:56 PM~11839880
> *cant wait bro...time will come
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 4 2008, 09:23 PM~11779224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just wanted to see it, that shit is John Blaze :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## alex_low

zup dave U got news...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Oct 16 2008, 08:05 PM~11886246
> *zup dave U got news...
> *


Just waiting for my muraled plastic parts from Cali along with some engine parts to get the engine going, then I'm going to get the car wet sanded and cleared again and it will be pretty much done!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

awwww ya 











goooooooooooooffffffff
dave i promise when we get a phone here i'll call ya...lol :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

Starburst lookin real official Dave! Sicc ass rida G


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 16 2008, 08:33 PM~11887954
> *Just waiting for my muraled plastic parts from Cali along with some engine parts to get the engine going, then I'm going to get the car wet sanded and cleared again and it will be pretty much done!!!
> *


 :0 
uffin:


----------



## Bump

shit is lookin sick my friend. you completely done with paint now or is it goin to get color sanded and all some more? car is lookin fuckin dope and coast one threw the fuck down on it.


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 16 2008, 08:33 PM~11887954
> *Just waiting for my muraled plastic parts from Cali along with some engine parts to get the engine going, then I'm going to get the car wet sanded and cleared again and it will be pretty much done!!!
> *



sweet man 

:cheesy:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

fun to kick it wit u on fri my friend ,shes looking really good  a bit dusty thouht an i swear poops smell is contaminating starburst as i speak..lol :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleJG

bump :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

:wave:


----------



## alfaroair

TTT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt for trump jr :biggrin:


----------



## abel

posts more piiiiiiiiiiiics big dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 22 2008, 09:18 PM~11945583
> *posts more piiiiiiiiiiiics big dave
> *


coming up soon...I'm about 1 or 2 months away to be done with this one... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Bump+Oct 17 2008, 05:40 PM~11896436-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit is lookin sick my friend. you completely done with paint now or is it goin to get color sanded and all some more? car is lookin fuckin dope and coast one threw the fuck down on it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wop_inda_wood_@Oct 20 2008, 07:07 AM~11915731
> *fun to kick it wit u on fri my friend ,shes looking really good   a bit dusty thouht an i swear poops smell is contaminating starburst as i speak..lol  :biggrin:
> *


thx guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 17 2008, 12:55 AM~11889461
> *Starburst lookin real official Dave! Sicc ass rida G
> *


thx Ant...How is your ride coming up bro?


----------



## lolow

:wave:


----------



## bluecadi96

MAN, I DONT EVEN KNOW YOU. BUT YOUR CADI???????? IS 1 OF THE CLEANEST THAT I HAVE EVER SEEN. ILL GIVE YOU YOUR PROPS ON THE FRAME OFF :thumbsup: THERE ARE VERY FEW PEOPLE WHO CAN DO WHAT YOU ARE DOING. SO KEEP IT UP.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

DAVE YOU MOTHERFUCKER YOU NEVER CALL ANYMORE YOU BASTARD, YOU MUST HATE MY FUCKIN GUTS :angry: 
:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 





























J/P FORGIVE ME MY FRIEND IM TIPSY TYPING YA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

dave is up to no good.


----------



## Maverick

King of Lacs.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 23 2008, 01:07 AM~11948406
> *DAVE YOU MOTHERFUCKER YOU NEVER CALL ANYMORE YOU BASTARD, YOU MUST HATE MY FUCKIN GUTS  :angry:
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> J/P  FORGIVE ME MY FRIEND IM TIPSY TYPING  YA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


see the motherfucker wont even quote me , love you too asshole  :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 24 2008, 01:45 AM~11959133
> *see  the motherfucker wont even quote me , love you too asshole   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by bluecadi96_@Oct 23 2008, 12:12 AM~11947910
> *MAN, I DONT EVEN KNOW YOU. BUT YOUR CADI???????? IS 1 OF THE CLEANEST THAT I HAVE EVER SEEN. ILL GIVE YOU YOUR PROPS ON THE FRAME OFF :thumbsup: THERE ARE VERY FEW PEOPLE WHO CAN DO WHAT YOU ARE DOING. SO KEEP IT UP.
> *


thanks bro...I appreciate the good words...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 23 2008, 11:43 AM~11950922
> *dave is up to no good.
> *


 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$+Oct 23 2008, 01:07 AM~11948406-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAVE YOU MOTHERFUCKER YOU NEVER CALL ANYMORE YOU BASTARD, YOU MUST HATE MY FUCKIN GUTS  :angry:
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> J/P  FORGIVE ME MY FRIEND IM TIPSY TYPING  YA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 24 2008, 12:45 AM~11959133
> *see  the motherfucker wont even quote me , love you too asshole   :biggrin:
> *


How's the married life Billy?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 23 2008, 12:19 PM~11951339
> *King of Lacs.
> *


not even close Mav... :biggrin: How you been my friend?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 24 2008, 05:07 PM~11964894
> *How's the married life Billy?
> *


its good man, im back on the lac big dogg , i broke the chain :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 25 2008, 12:01 AM~11968309
> *its good man,  im back on the lac big dogg , i broke the chain :0  :biggrin:
> *


shit right on man...


----------



## GREAT WHITE

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:0


----------



## BABYBOY78

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 25 2008, 10:35 AM~11969711
> *shit right on man...
> *


check out my back glass when you get a chance


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 28 2008, 12:09 AM~11991269
> *:0
> *


sup Billy...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2008, 07:01 AM~11992529
> *check out my back glass when you get a chance
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 28 2008, 10:06 AM~11992940
> *:0
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some of my plastic cannisters done by Freddy Alfaro in San Jose, California...Just got them today...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Douk

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Sorry about the reflection of the light from the camera flash...Looks like the girl got punched in the face... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## San Jo 64 SS

murals came out SIK Dave!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 28 2008, 04:04 PM~11997875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS BITCH IS BAD ... BETTER MAKE SURE YOU CLEAN UP THE STICKY SHIT OFF OF IT WHEN YOUR DONE BEFORE IT GOES ON THE CAR K DAVE .. N YOU CANT SAY ITS THE CLEAR ... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Oct 28 2008, 06:32 PM~11998168
> *THIS BITCH IS BAD ... BETTER MAKE SURE YOU CLEAN UP THE STICKY SHIT OFF OF IT WHEN YOUR DONE BEFORE IT GOES ON THE CAR K DAVE  .. N YOU CANT SAY ITS THE CLEAR ...  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha fokker... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by San Jo 64 SS_@Oct 28 2008, 06:29 PM~11998138
> *murals came out SIK Dave!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


yeah Freddy really did a great job!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 28 2008, 07:34 PM~11998197
> *yeah Freddy really did a great job!!!
> *


yes he did  :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Man this bitch is bad


----------



## alex_low

got damn dave the mural look crazy

my fucking god you wash your car jok bro

this is gonna be bad ass car


----------



## abel

TTT for a big LuxuriouS build


----------



## coco73chev

real good looking murals love it man cant believe your caddy is almost done !!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Oct 30 2008, 06:14 PM~12018406
> *real good looking murals love it man cant believe your caddy is almost done !!!!
> *


yeah it is amost finished...It's been a long 5 year build up going on 6...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 30 2008, 07:42 PM~12019211
> *yeah it is amost finished...It's been a long 5 year build up going on 6...
> *



yeah but not in full time


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 30 2008, 09:42 PM~12020413
> *yeah but not in full time
> *


no that's true...


----------



## topless65

dave trump..how are things with you? car looks better and better everytime i see it...i'm sure your getting happy to finally getting it done.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 30 2008, 11:25 PM~12021886
> *dave trump..how are things with you? car looks better and better everytime i see it...i'm sure your getting happy to finally getting it done.
> *


thanks Kamil...Yeah it's about done...Still got some shit to doon it but I'm close to the end...Can't wait to take it out!!! :biggrin: How's your 65 coming up bro?


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 30 2008, 06:42 PM~12019211
> *yeah it is amost finished...It's been a long 5 year build up going on 6...
> *


It'll be worth it homie in the end


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 31 2008, 01:06 AM~12022395
> *thanks Kamil...Yeah it's about done...Still got some shit to doon it but I'm close to the end...Can't wait to take it out!!! :biggrin:  How's your 65 coming up bro?
> *


waiting for the second body shop to have some open room to take my car.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 31 2008, 12:33 PM~12025388
> *waiting for the second body shop to have some open room to take my car.
> *


Yeah I think bad bodyshops are an international thing...I've had the same problem with mine...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 31 2008, 10:41 AM~12024437
> *It'll be worth it homie in the end
> *


you got that right Mando...


----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 28 2008, 05:48 PM~11998329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: clean ass car


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 28 2008, 09:07 PM~11999718
> *Man this bitch is bad
> *


thanks bro and yours is just as bad and probably better...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here is some CNC machine engraved pieces I got made...battery yellow top holders for the fleet...  Here are some pics before plating


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

And a set of custom CNC machine engraved battery hold downs...  Pics before plating...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Parts all plated looking nice...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Maverick

Lovin it brother..simply amazing.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 31 2008, 08:48 PM~12029297
> *Lovin it brother..simply amazing.
> *


thanks Mav...I'm getting closer to the end bro...  That is a marathon buildup and I'm close to the finish line... :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 31 2008, 09:56 PM~12029344
> *thanks Mav...I'm getting closer to the end bro...   That is a marathon buildup and I'm close to the finish line... :biggrin:
> *



Finish, You!!! Never...Youalways hittin' me up with someother new and exotic customs job for that Ride!!! :biggrin:  

Glad You Like Homie!!!


----------



## lolow

the new parts looks great dave   ................nice work Tas :biggrin: j/k


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 31 2008, 10:13 PM~12029806
> *Finish, You!!!  Never...Youalways hittin' me up with someother new and exotic customs job for that Ride!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Glad You Like Homie!!!
> *


yeah thanks Jas!!! Those parts came out perfect!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn dave, looking good fokker, damn im jealous  uffin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

THE ENGRAVING LOOKS GREAT WHERE DID YOUGET IT DONE?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 31 2008, 11:02 PM~12030180
> *damn dave, looking good fokker, damn im jealous   uffin:
> *


yeah Jas did some good workon those parts Billy but I'm sure your caddy will have a lot of special parts as well...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Oct 31 2008, 11:03 PM~12030186
> *THE ENGRAVING LOOKS GREAT WHERE DID YOUGET IT DONE?
> *


The CNC engraving was done by PureXTC on here...This guy can pretty much make any custom part you can imagine...He's done some really nice parts for me on this car...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

yeah after i hang my fuzzy dice from the rearveiw that should set mines off a lil :yes: 



















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 31 2008, 08:48 PM~12029295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn dave those part are ''L''ooking rea''L''y good :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 31 2008, 11:09 PM~12030233
> *yeah  after i hang my fuzzy dice from the rearveiw that should set mines off a lil :yes:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


well if you are gonna use all that cash that you told me to get shit engraved on the caddy, you'll have money left to engrave your dick and your ass 100 times over... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 31 2008, 11:12 PM~12030250
> *damn dave those part are ''L''ooking rea''L''y good  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks ''L''ops!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 31 2008, 11:13 PM~12030261
> *well if you are gonna use all that cash that you told me to get shit engraved on the caddy, you'll have money left to engrave your dick and your ass 100 times over... :biggrin:
> *


 now your just talkin awnry :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by abel+Oct 31 2008, 11:12 PM~12030250-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn dave those part are ''L''ooking rea''L''y good   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 31 2008, 11:14 PM~12030269
> *thanks ''L''ops!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 "I" guess "I" deserved that :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lolow+Oct 31 2008, 11:57 PM~12030149-->
> 
> 
> 
> the new parts looks great dave    ................nice work Tas  :biggrin: j/k
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Bro...from Jas :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 12:00 AM~12030168
> *yeah thanks Jas!!! Those parts came out perfect!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anytime Brother
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 1 2008, 12:07 AM~12030218
> *The CNC engraving was done by PureXTC on here...This guy can pretty much make any custom part you can imagine...He's done some really nice parts for me on this car...
> *


You always keeping me on my Toes Dave!!! :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 31 2008, 11:17 PM~12030289
> *"I" guess "I" deserved that :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah we are gonna start doing that too but with the L...  :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 1 2008, 12:13 AM~12030261
> *well if you are gonna use all that cash that you told me to get shit engraved on the caddy, you'll have money left to engrave your dick and your ass 100 times over... :biggrin:
> *



:0 

Chromed Out Engraved ASS..That would be a First!!! But just Don't ask me to do it..that job would Stink!! :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 31 2008, 11:19 PM~12030305
> *yeah we are gonna start doing that too but with the L...   :biggrin:
> *


shit"I" dont blame you... you guys are doin b"I"g thangs "I"n montrea"L"  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 31 2008, 11:20 PM~12030313
> *:0
> 
> Chromed Out Engraved ASS..That would be a First!!!  But just Don't ask me to do it..that job would Stink!!  :0
> *


hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 31 2008, 11:22 PM~12030326
> *shit"I" dont blame you... you guys are doin b"I"g thangs in montrea"L"    :biggrin:
> *


 We are trying hard...:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 31 2008, 11:26 PM~12030344
> *We are trying hard...:
> *


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 31 2008, 11:14 PM~12030269
> *thanks ''L''ops!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 1 2008, 12:00 AM~12030168
> *yeah thanks Jas!!! Those parts came out perfect!!
> *


nice job Jas


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by abel_@Oct 31 2008, 11:33 PM~12030394
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice sig :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## 85supreme

3 more pages till the finish line Dave? nice build topic


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Oct 31 2008, 11:37 PM~12030422
> *nice job Jas
> *


yeah it really came out nice...Better than I expected Bubs...Jas really does some good work!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 31 2008, 11:39 PM~12030434
> *nice sig  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Oct 31 2008, 11:39 PM~12030439
> *3 more pages till the finish line Dave? nice build topic
> *


I hope so bro...


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 1 2008, 12:41 AM~12030441
> *yeah it really came out nice...Better than I expected Bubs...Jas really does some good work!!!
> *


hes back on track since he fired Tas


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Oct 31 2008, 11:46 PM~12030480
> *hes back on track since he fired Tas
> *


Yeah cause Tas was really one scary guy in there with his crazy ass prices!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 85supreme+Nov 1 2008, 12:37 AM~12030422-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice job Jas
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Brown Guy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 12:41 AM~12030441
> *yeah it really came out nice...Better than I expected Bubs...Jas really does some good work!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: ah...we try! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 12:46 AM~12030480
> *hes back on track since he fired Tas
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 1 2008, 12:48 AM~12030489
> *Yeah cause Tas was really one scary guy in there with his crazy ass prices!!! :biggrin:
> *



I never fired him..he's just one Vaacation..i think he's working on your next parts Dave !!  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 1 2008, 11:22 AM~12032367
> *
> I never fired him..he's just one Vaacation..i think he's working on your next parts Dave !!  :biggrin:
> *


I'd rather have Jas working on my parts... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 1 2008, 12:23 PM~12032378
> *I'd rather have Jas working on my parts... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll see what I can do  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 1 2008, 10:46 PM~12036064
> *I'll see what I can do    :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 85supreme

hey whats up Dave, once i saw the pics i had to go see the parts and engravings
and Damn nice piece cant wait to see them on the car uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Nov 2 2008, 10:10 PM~12042340
> *hey whats up Dave, once i saw the pics i had to go see the parts and engravings
> and Damn nice piece cant wait to see them on the car uffin:
> *


yeah they came out real nice!!!


----------



## lolow

:uh: yes they did


----------



## topless65

TTT


----------



## Coast One

POUTINE FOR EVERYBODY!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 31 2008, 11:26 PM~12030344
> *We are trying hard...:
> *


Hey Dave, what ever happened to that 60's caddy you were building?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 7 2008, 05:49 PM~12092787
> *POUTINE FOR EVERYBODY!!
> *


hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 7 2008, 06:09 PM~12092921
> *uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup Billy...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 7 2008, 11:53 PM~12095696
> *Hey Dave, what ever happened to that 60's caddy you were building?
> *


It's on hold right now...It's about 60% done and I will get on it again next year...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 1 2008, 12:41 AM~12030441
> *yeah it really came out nice...Better than I expected Bubs...Jas really does some good work!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 31 2008, 09:56 PM~12029344
> *thanks Mav...I'm getting closer to the end bro...   That is a marathon buildup and I'm close to the finish line... :biggrin:
> *


Dave you ain't kidding about the marathon buildup. Its lookin so sick. Great work!


----------



## 85supreme

whats up Dave i see you always keepin jas busy with somesmall things


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 10 2008, 01:39 PM~12113023
> *Dave you ain't kidding about the marathon buildup.  Its lookin so sick.  Great work!
> *


thanks Sif...Getting there bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Nov 11 2008, 12:55 AM~12120953
> *whats up Dave i see you always keepin jas busy with somesmall things
> *


sup Bubs...Yeah Jasy is doing some good work for me...


----------



## Douk

tu est un boss frangin :biggrin:
c'est une turie de la mort :cheesy:


----------



## el-rimo

elle est superbe ya rien d'autre a dire!!!! :biggrin: 
les chrome l'airbrush la paint tout sur se ride inpoze le respèt!
encore bravo a toi dave :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Nov 12 2008, 07:56 PM~12138701
> *elle est superbe ya rien d'autre a dire!!!! :biggrin:
> les chrome l'airbrush la paint tout sur se ride inpoze le respèt!
> encore bravo a toi dave  :thumbsup:
> *


Merci pour les bons commentaires le Rimo et félicitation pour ta rentrée officielle dans la famille!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Douk_@Nov 12 2008, 07:42 PM~12138562
> *tu est un boss frangin :biggrin:
> c'est une turie de la mort :cheesy:
> *


haha merci frero!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

bad ass my friend


----------



## alfaroair

sup homie...looking good!! :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

ANY PICS OF THE ENGINE COMPARTMENT DONE


----------



## maniak2005

insane car homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 15 2008, 07:48 AM~12163706
> *bad ass my friend
> *


thanks Paul...Trying hard brother...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Nov 17 2008, 03:26 PM~12181363
> *sup homie...looking good!! :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Freddy...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Nov 17 2008, 07:20 PM~12183662
> *insane car homie :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 17 2008, 03:38 PM~12181469
> *ANY PICS OF THE ENGINE COMPARTMENT DONE
> *


yeah I will Danny when everything is in to place and done...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some more parts engraved for the engine...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Coast One

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Engine is dirty as fuck but it's still under construction...  Yeah and come to think of it, those red wire plastic cover sucks...I'll take them off and put some black ones or something...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here are my pillar trims engraved before plating...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup:


----------



## Douk

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## WhiteChocolate

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 20 2008, 07:53 PM~12213987
> *Engine is dirty as fuck but it's still under construction...   Yeah and come to think of it, those red wire plastic cover sucks...I'll take them off and put some black ones or something...
> *


You could always get some fiberglass work to cover the sides of the motor like in the picture. But not cover all that good looking and Expensive engraving. It would be something different. Just my Opinion. . .


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn bro, looking great dogg, man this car is gonna be fuckin crazy


----------



## Spanky

wow...definitely nice!!


----------



## TORONTO

TOO SICK!!!!!!!!! this going 2 hit the streets or the trailer dave?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Nov 22 2008, 06:26 PM~12231134
> *TOO SICK!!!!!!!!! this going 2 hit the streets or the trailer dave?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

putting it down for the big LUX


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 21 2008, 02:28 PM~12221761
> *You could always get some fiberglass work to cover the sides of the motor like in the picture. But not cover all that good looking and Expensive engraving. It would be something different. Just my Opinion. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can't really do that bro cause I got chrome on the side and in the front too...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$+Nov 22 2008, 12:45 AM~12226771-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn bro, looking great dogg, man this car is gonna be fuckin crazy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> doing my best Billy boy...
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 05:34 AM~12228223
> *wow...definitely nice!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Spanky
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowrider_cutlass_@Nov 22 2008, 06:26 PM~12231134
> *TOO SICK!!!!!!!!! this going 2 hit the streets or the trailer dave?
> *


the streets and the trailor... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 23 2008, 08:00 PM~12237356
> *putting it down for the big LUX
> *


All day everyday big boss... :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 23 2008, 07:29 PM~12238597
> *doing my best Billy boy...
> thanks Spanky
> the streets and the trailor... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: ............. :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## fiftythree

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 20 2008, 05:53 PM~12213987
> *Engine is dirty as fuck but it's still under construction...   Yeah and come to think of it, those red wire plastic cover sucks...I'll take them off and put some black ones or something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 20 2008, 05:58 PM~12214041
> *Here are my pillar trims engraved before plating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn dave u snappin!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Nov 23 2008, 10:32 PM~12238623
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: .............  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :no:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 20 2008, 07:51 PM~12213972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You gotta be gangsta when you engrave your pulleys...lookin good Big Dave..Damn!


----------



## CADILLACJON

Looks amazing Dave I love all the engraving!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

lOOKING gOOD DAVID!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON+Nov 25 2008, 12:12 PM~12253214-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks amazing Dave I love all the engraving!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pure Xtc_@Nov 26 2008, 10:38 AM~12262761
> *lOOKING gOOD DAVID!!!
> *


thanks guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I got my pillar trims back from the plater...Came out pretty shiny...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

also picked up my tranny oil pan and some exaust brackets and one piece of the exaust that was done at the plater...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Coast One

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze

looking good dave


----------



## Douk

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 26 2008, 04:42 PM~12267335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 26 2008, 04:46 PM~12267374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BABYBOY78

TTT Looking bad ass fuck Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Nov 26 2008, 07:24 PM~12267704-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good dave
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2008, 07:29 PM~12267769
> *cool
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 26 2008, 08:08 PM~12268131
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BABYBOY78_@Nov 26 2008, 11:37 PM~12270188
> *TTT Looking bad ass fuck Dave :thumbsup:
> *


thanks guys...Shit I'm almost at the end... :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 27 2008, 12:22 AM~12270713
> *thanks guys...Shit I'm almost at the end... :biggrin:
> *


It Never Ends Big Guy!! *YOU KNOW THIS!!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 27 2008, 01:44 AM~12270919
> *It Never Ends Big Guy!!  YOU KNOW THIS!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Damn this car is MIND BLASTING :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 26 2008, 05:40 PM~12267316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real nice...whos the engraver you are using??


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

definatly going to be the baddesst 4 door big body to ever to be finished, hate it or love it haterz! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Nov 27 2008, 01:10 AM~12271243
> *Damn this car is MIND BLASTING :biggrin:
> *


Oh Teri!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 26 2008, 04:38 PM~12267294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks good homie


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Nov 27 2008, 03:41 AM~12272684
> *real nice...whos the engraver you are using??
> *


An engraver I found 5 minutes from my house...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc+Nov 27 2008, 12:44 AM~12270919-->
> 
> 
> 
> It Never Ends Big Guy!!  *YOU KNOW THIS!!!!  *:biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that is true... :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-85supreme_@Nov 27 2008, 01:10 AM~12271243
> *Damn this car is MIND BLASTING :biggrin:
> *


don't know if it is mind blasting but it is getting near the end my punjabi friend... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 27 2008, 09:55 AM~12273445
> *definatly going to be the baddesst 4 door big body to ever to be finished, hate it or love it haterz! :biggrin:
> *


haha don't know about being the baddest with all the nice ones out there bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 27 2008, 06:05 PM~12276947
> *that looks good homie
> *


thanks bro...


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 27 2008, 06:52 PM~12277191
> *An engraver I found 5 minutes from my house...
> *


damn bro are the best of the best all by your place?? :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 27 2008, 08:32 PM~12277685
> *damn bro are the best of the best all by your place??  :biggrin:
> *


some of them after looking for them real hard... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 27 2008, 06:57 PM~12277207
> *haha don't know about being the baddest with all the nice ones out there bro...
> *


 gonna be sick, how bout that gearbox ,gas tank, and bumpershocks my ninja :biggrin: , do it, do it, hahahah j/p you know i want you to take care of that shit tho 4 real :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

the caddy is gonna be on the road next summer  :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACJON

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 26 2008, 07:42 PM~12267328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I never really liked the chrome pillars but those look amazing! :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Beautiful build...... Truly some museum work they'll be talkin bout you for years to come


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Dec 1 2008, 04:05 PM~12302735
> *Beautiful build...... Truly some museum work they'll be talkin bout you for years to come
> *


ive told him that b4 bob..  an this foo wantd to be humble an modest..lol :biggrin: jk big guy ..


----------



## cd blazin

lookin good!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Dec 1 2008, 04:13 PM~12302792
> *ive told him that b4 bob..  an this foo wantd to be humble an modest..lol  :biggrin: jk big guy ..
> *



what up joe how ya been


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Dec 1 2008, 12:46 PM~12301637
> *I never really liked the chrome pillars but those look amazing! :biggrin:
> *


I'm glad you like them Jon...I like pillar trims but they do look better engraved...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Dec 1 2008, 03:05 PM~12302735
> *Beautiful build...... Truly some museum work they'll be talkin bout you for years to come
> *


thanks Bob...I appreciate the good words man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood+Dec 1 2008, 03:13 PM~12302792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ive told him that b4 bob..  an this foo wantd to be humble an modest..lol  :biggrin: jk big guy ..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha but there are many bad ass big bodies out there probably better than this one...I see a lot of those on here, imagine what's out there Joe...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cd blazin_@Dec 1 2008, 08:35 PM~12305857
> *lookin good!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks man...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

Dave... :0 































What can I say?!?!?! Everytime I see your car it keeps getting better and better! I love it Cuzz!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bzauto05

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 30 2008, 02:33 PM~12295206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Dec 1 2008, 02:13 PM~12302792
> *ive told him that b4 bob..  an this foo wantd to be humble an modest..lol  :biggrin: jk big guy ..
> *


Thats one of the many good things about Dave. You never see him talking shit about how his shit is the best..he never has that better than you attitude. He's very humble. 
If there were no pics posted up you would think this may be your average street caddy build by the way Dave speaks on it.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Nov 27 2008, 06:52 PM~12277191-->
> 
> 
> 
> An engraver I found 5 minutes from my house...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: :angry: :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 27 2008, 06:54 PM~12277199
> *Yeah that is true... :0
> don't know if it is mind blasting but it is getting near the end my punjabi friend... :biggrin:
> *


wELL LET'S NOT END IT TOO SOON..i STILL GOT TIME TO PUT IN ON THAT bEAUT!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 4 2008, 03:04 AM~12331849
> *Dave...  :0
> What can I say?!?!?! Everytime I see your car it keeps getting better and better! I love it Cuzz!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks Kricket...Lac of Respect is on top of the game bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 4 2008, 10:53 AM~12333078
> *Thats one of the many good things about Dave. You never see him talking shit about how his shit is the best..he never has that better than you attitude. He's very humble.
> If there were no pics posted up you would think this may be your average street caddy build by the way Dave speaks on it.
> *


thanks Mav...I just call it the way I see it bro...My fleet will be a nice car but like I said I see a lot of people putting a lot of work, money and effort on here on all kinds of cars including models like mine...I appreciate the good words my good friend...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 5 2008, 12:05 AM~12341050
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> wELL LET'S NOT END IT TOO SOON..i STILL GOT TIME TO PUT IN ON THAT bEAUT!!
> *


Yeah for real and you have done some badass work on this car Jas...From custom parts to tight as fuck machine engraving...Nothing but high quality work!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

One thing that really not too nice on this car was the plating on the inside of the radiator itself so I sent a aluminum plate to PureXtC (Jas) on here so he could machine engrave it for me and punch some holes to let the rad cool off and he also took care of the plating for me...Now the reason why the engraving surface is not even on both sides is because the latch and some brackets for the hood are a little more to the right of the hood...Here is the plate before plating that Jas made...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Jas rounded off those rough corners and made sure the edges of the plate were even and sent it to the plater...Looks like it came out perfect!!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 5 2008, 01:22 AM~12341678
> *Yeah for real and you have done some badass work on this car Jas...From custom parts to tight as fuck machine engraving...Nothing but high quality work!!!!
> *


Shit dave It's a privilage to get to work on such a Badass Fleetwood. We just trying our best over here..If you love your work it's just gonna come out right


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Sweet fuckin jesus dave you just can't stop !


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Dec 5 2008, 10:39 AM~12343352
> *Sweet fuckin jesus dave you just can't stop !
> *


X2......... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Dec 5 2008, 11:39 AM~12343352
> *Sweet fuckin jesus dave you just can't stop !
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

I just went through all 103 pages.....speechless! Absolutely thorough build man...and top notch throughout! Hats off to you man.....one hell of a sweet fleet! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 4 2008, 11:35 PM~12341758
> *Jas rounded off those rough corners and made sure the edges of the plate were even and sent it to the plater...Looks like it came out perfect!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks bad ass


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

baddest big body to ever be built, hands down....


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 5 2008, 01:35 AM~12341758
> *Jas rounded off those rough corners and made sure the edges of the plate were even and sent it to the plater...Looks like it came out perfect!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Glad you like Dave, it was an interesting Piece to make!! Teh CRATE has gone out from here..way till you see how it was packed..I for got to take pics so you do before you open it. We pack our shit GOOD!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 5 2008, 10:27 AM~12343286
> *Shit dave It's a privilage to get to work on such a Badass Fleetwood.  We just trying our best over here..If you love your work it's just gonna come out right
> *


thanks Jas...I di appreciate the high quality work you do bro and the great service as well!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Dec 5 2008, 10:39 AM~12343352
> *Sweet fuckin jesus dave you just can't stop !
> *


it's hard to but I just want to be satisfied with my fleet...


----------



## Coast One

wtf


:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 5 2008, 05:08 PM~12346704
> *baddest big body to ever be built, hands down....
> *


Thanks Billy but I don't think it's up there for real bro with allthose badass bigbodies out there...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I want to thank Maggy(Pimpor) on here for coming down to the shop and help me put my chrome exaust on straight out of the plater...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

WTFFFFFFFFFF Maggy???????? :roflmao:


----------



## maniak2005

wtf lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

All new chrome double exaust...Now the only thing left is to install my chrome tranny oil pan...


----------



## maniak2005

nice homie


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 5 2008, 04:33 PM~12346421
> *looks bad ass
> *


thanks bro...Jas did some nice work...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 6 2008, 12:30 AM~12350057
> *thanks bro...Jas did some nice work...
> *


like always  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 5 2008, 10:15 PM~12349256
> *wtf
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 5 2008, 11:19 PM~12349929
> *Damn dirty but I'm getting closer to the end everyday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 5 2008, 11:07 PM~12349806
> *WTFFFFFFFFFF Maggy???????? :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont mind the grease stain on that 15/16 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 5 2008, 10:53 PM~12349668
> *Thanks Billy but I don't think it's up there for real bro with allthose badass bigbodies out there...
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 6 2008, 12:16 AM~12350534
> *
> *


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 6 2008, 01:15 AM~12350522
> *dont mind the grease stain on that 15/16 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 6 2008, 01:15 AM~12350522
> *dont mind the grease stain on that 15/16 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


haahah :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Valou

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
un seul mot me vient : MAGNIFIQUE
Dave the best of chrome :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low

damn dave 

U will never stop

alway I look the topic U upgrade your caddy whit some new crazy stuff

U got a crazy ass caddy 
don't sell this one homz lol

hope to see U this summer big


----------



## D-Cheeze

YOU EVER GONNA BE FINISHED ?>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 8 2008, 01:38 AM~12365754
> *YOU EVER GONNA BE FINISHED ?>>>>>>>>>>>
> *


yes sir I will... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Valou+Dec 7 2008, 03:43 PM~12360306-->
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> un seul mot me vient : MAGNIFIQUE
> Dave the best of chrome :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-alex_low_@Dec 7 2008, 08:44 PM~12362236
> *damn dave
> 
> U will never stop
> 
> alway I look the topic U upgrade your caddy whit some new crazy stuff
> 
> U got a crazy ass caddy
> don't sell this one homz lol
> 
> hope to see U this summer big
> *



merci Alex et la Valou...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Just got my stuff back from PureXtC (Jas) on here and it really came out nice...Very well packaged and flawless work...  I've been saying it since the day I started doing buisiness with Jas...Straight up guy with quality work!!!   Packaging was great!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Parts came out perfect...That machine engraving is really nice and the chrome flawless...Nice work Jasy...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

far from done in the trunk but slowly getting there...


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 8 2008, 05:29 PM~12369859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks great dave!!!
amazing work jas


----------



## Pure Xtc

> Just got my stuff back from PureXtC (Jas) on here and it really came out nice...Very well packaged and flawless work...  I've been saying it since the day I started doing buisiness with Jas...Straight up guy with quality work!!!   Packaging was great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> *Shit Dave!!! I guess you got anxious..or did UPS come back around? I know you like that Pakaging..Got to make sure nothing gets Damaged!!
> 
> You always throw some interesting Trcking shit at me that keeps me on my toes!!
> 
> It's one thing to make the parts, but you really can't appriciate it untill it's installed and Looking Badass!!!    *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks great dave!!!
> amazing work jas
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks Brother!! I hope you'll give me a chanceto do some trick shit for your ride!! *
Click to expand...


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Dec 5 2008, 11:07 PM~12349806-->
> 
> 
> 
> WTFFFFFFFFFF Maggy???????? :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have showed that Strippin Your Wrench instead of putting it in your ass  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 11:20 PM~12349937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 ummmmmm....BLING!!! :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Dec 5 2008, 11:51 PM~12350263
> *like always    :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Brother..I'm just waiting when you start on yours  :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

amazing dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Dec 8 2008, 04:39 PM~12369931
> *looks great dave!!!
> amazing work jas
> *



thanks Kamil...Jas really came through big time on these parts!!!   All the things he did on that car came out real nice!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 8 2008, 07:50 PM~12371725
> *Shit Dave!!! I guess you got anxious..or did UPS come back around? I know you like that Pakaging..Got to make sure nothing gets Damaged!!
> 
> You always throw some interesting Trcking shit at me that keeps me on my toes!!
> 
> It's one thing to make the parts, but you really can't appriciate it untill it's installed and Looking Badass!!! *


UPS came back cause we know the driver well so he came back on the same day a little later and thanks for the great parts, chrome and packaging Jas...Very happy with everything you have done for me on this car so far!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Dec 8 2008, 09:39 PM~12372965
> *amazing dave
> *


thanks Paul...I want to try to represent Luxurious the best way I can...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some other pics of the trunk...Still not done but getting there...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## PiMp0r

nice shit man
Jas came up with some crazy shit again


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Dec 8 2008, 10:37 PM~12373691
> *nice shit man
> Jas came up with some crazy shit again
> *


yeah he sure did Maggy...


----------



## Douk

:thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 8 2008, 02:18 PM~12369707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 TTT FOR THE KING OF MONTREAL


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Dec 8 2008, 10:12 PM~12373410-->
> 
> 
> 
> UPS came back cause we know the driver well so he came back on the same day a little later and thanks for the great parts, chrome and packaging Jas...Very happy with everything you have done for me on this car so far!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet UPS is at your Door Everyday with some new shit for your ride  :biggrin:
> 
> Thank you for letting me Do My Thang!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PiMp0r_@Dec 8 2008, 10:37 PM~12373691
> *nice shit man
> Jas came up with some crazy shit again
> *


Thanks Bro!!


----------



## lolow

:uh:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 8 2008, 05:19 PM~12369725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn i missed seeing that piece now i gotta see the car in montreal


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 8 2008, 05:23 PM~12369783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN JAS does crazy work saw the design process but missed the machine process

NIce work Dave


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 8 2008, 02:24 PM~12369799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Uh Oh!!! I Likey!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 4 2008, 11:17 PM~12341631
> *thanks Kricket...Lac of Respect is on top of the game bro...
> *


I think Im going to have to move over! So we can share that pedestal!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 9 2008, 02:29 AM~12376433
> *I think Im going to have to move over! So we can share that pedestal!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Mine is still a project and not done yet...Yours is out there looking good, hopping and all...You're on top bro!!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

Looks real good Dave!! :cool


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 8 2008, 11:23 PM~12373528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn, all i can say is damn dave, your putting it down for the big L bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 10 2008, 08:21 PM~12393302
> *damn, all i can say is damn dave, your putting it down for the big L bro
> *


trying my hardest Billy...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Dec 10 2008, 06:34 PM~12392255
> *:thumbsup:    :biggrin:
> *


sup Chris...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Dec 10 2008, 05:58 PM~12391922
> *Looks real good Dave!! :cool
> *


thanks brother...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 10 2008, 09:50 PM~12393560
> *sup Chris...
> *


sup Dave


----------



## daoriginator64

jas is no joke! and bro your caddy is def reaching new hieghts bro, its fuckin awesome!!!!!! sup daaaaaaaaaave!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Dec 10 2008, 09:13 PM~12393804
> *sup Dave
> *


How you been Chris?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Dec 10 2008, 09:17 PM~12393849
> *jas is no joke! and bro your caddy is def reaching new hieghts bro, its fuckin awesome!!!!!! sup daaaaaaaaaave!
> *


Yeah Jas does some awsome quality work Manny...I saw your accumulator bloc and it looks tight bro!!!  How you been Manny?


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 10 2008, 10:41 PM~12394152
> *How you been Chris?
> *


been doing good....how about you bro?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 85supreme+Dec 9 2008, 01:16 AM~12375835-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn i missed seeing that piece now i gotta see the car in montreal
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I'm Up for a Lil Trip!!! :biggrin: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 01:18 AM~12375864
> *DAMN JAS does crazy work saw the design process but missed the machine process
> 
> NIce work Dave
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You Snooze you Loose!!! :0 Got new shit going on Everyday Bro!!!  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 02:25 AM~12376412
> *Uh Oh!!! I Likey!!!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What Up Kricket!! When we gonna get to that lil project of your Brother!!!   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2008, 09:17 PM~12393849
> *jas is no joke! and bro your caddy is def reaching new hieghts bro, its fuckin awesome!!!!!! sup daaaaaaaaaave!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Thanks Manny...Can't wait to get started on somemore trick shit for your Krazy BOMB!! :biggrin: *
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 10 2008, 09:42 PM~12394176
> *Yeah Jas does some awsome quality work Manny...I saw your accumulator bloc and it looks tight bro!!!   How you been Manny?
> *


*It came out sweet!! Wait to you see the One Paul the Prez gonna get done!! :0 *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Dec 10 2008, 09:48 PM~12394253
> *been doing good....how about you bro?
> *


I've been doing ok bro...Working a lot and shit...How's pops and your mom?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 10 2008, 10:00 PM~12394382
> *I'm Up for a Lil Trip!!!  :biggrin:
> You Snooze you Loose!!!  :0  Got new shit going on Everyday Bro!!!
> What Up Kricket!!  When we gonna get to that lil project of your Brother!!!
> Thanks Manny...Can't wait to get started on somemore trick shit for your Krazy BOMB!!  :biggrin:
> It came out sweet!! Wait to you see the One Paul the Prez gonna get done!!  :0
> *


Yeah I can't wait to see that...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> I've been doing ok bro...Working a lot and shit...How's pops and your mom?
> ok


----------



## 5DEUCE

Dave!!!....wow man car is coming out crazy...bad ass Lac homie! King of Montreal for sure

Jas you doing some nice work cousin, cant wait to get you to do some shit for me in the future

Engraving looks amazing


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 10 2008, 03:49 PM~12391823
> *Mine is still a project and not done yet...Yours is out there looking good, hopping and all...You're on top bro!!!!
> *


Have you desided when your busting it out? I would really like to see it in person!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 10 2008, 08:00 PM~12394382
> *What Up Kricket!!  When we gonna get to that lil project of your Brother!!!
> *


Soon! Real Soon!!!  From looking at Dave's I might have to get you to do more! I got to keep up with this fool!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 10 2008, 11:00 PM~12394382
> *I'm Up for a Lil Trip!!!  :biggrin:
> You Snooze you Loose!!!  :0  Got new shit going on Everyday Bro!!!
> What Up Kricket!!  When we gonna get to that lil project of your Brother!!!
> Thanks Manny...Can't wait to get started on somemore trick shit for your Krazy BOMB!!  :biggrin:
> It came out sweet!! Wait to you see the One Paul the Prez gonna get done!!  :0
> *


just wait till Daves done

not snoozing just been busy


----------



## abel

not bad for a north east canadian car :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 10 2008, 11:42 PM~12395691
> *Dave!!!....wow man car is coming out crazy...bad ass Lac homie! King of Montreal for sure
> 
> Jas you doing some nice work cousin, cant wait to get you to do some shit for me in the future
> 
> Engraving looks amazing
> *


Thanks Adam...It doesn't take much to be the King of anything over here though bro...  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 11 2008, 01:37 AM~12396893
> *Have you desided when your busting it out? I would really like to see it in person!
> *


I seriously was considering the Tampa show but this is gone too now  ...I will know more when the car is done and ready to show...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 11 2008, 01:39 AM~12396924
> *Soon! Real Soon!!!  From looking at Dave's I might have to get you to do more! I got to keep up with this fool!!!  :biggrin:
> *


that's crazy talk Kricket...First mine will not hop and yours does and it's a show car...That's double trouble and a whole lot of respect right there... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 11 2008, 10:35 AM~12398854
> *not bad for a north east canadian car :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 10 2008, 11:42 PM~12395691
> *Dave!!!....wow man car is coming out crazy...bad ass Lac homie! King of Montreal for sure
> 
> Jas you doing some nice work cousin, cant wait to get you to do some shit for me in the future
> 
> Engraving looks amazing
> *



All you have to do ask Ask Brotehr!! You know I got you fam!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Dec 11 2008, 01:39 AM~12396924-->
> 
> 
> 
> Soon! Real Soon!!!  From looking at Dave's I might have to get you to do more! I got to keep up with this fool!!!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Your Shits Poppin' Bro!!! You Should be Hella Proud!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-85supreme_@Dec 11 2008, 01:57 AM~12397113
> *just wait till Daves done
> 
> not snoozing just been busy
> *


I know Bro..Just Playin'


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 8 2008, 05:23 PM~12369783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just got an idea :happysad:


----------



## skippy

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 8 2008, 03:23 PM~12369783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good Dave wish i had something as nice


----------



## montemanls

ride is comming out real nice


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 5 2008, 09:11 PM~12349839
> *All new chrome double exaust...Now the only thing left is to install my chrome tranny oil pan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn MR.DAVE starburst is looking real good nice work homie.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 11 2008, 01:24 PM~12400336
> *I just got an idea :happysad:
> *


Why am I not surprised  :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 8 2008, 10:24 PM~12373543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 lookin badass dave!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 11 2008, 01:24 PM~12400336
> *I just got an idea :happysad:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by skippy_@Dec 11 2008, 02:26 PM~12400865
> *looking good Dave wish i had something as nice
> *


you got something nicer skip...I told you, all you have to do is put in work on it...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 11 2008, 02:40 PM~12400993
> *ride is comming out real nice
> *


thanks man...I think you helped built Cherry 64 and this car is absolutely off the hook!!!


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 11 2008, 07:26 PM~12403645
> *damn MR.DAVE starburst is looking real good nice work homie.
> *


thanks Jose...Can't wait to see your trokita out there bro...It's looking already awsome!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Dec 12 2008, 06:03 AM~12409510
> *:0  lookin badass dave!! :thumbsup:
> *


what's up Jeff...How's the cutty coming up bro?


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 12 2008, 10:47 AM~12410315
> *:wow:
> *


sup bro...Any pics somewhere or links to pics to you guys Toy Drive on the 6th??


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*Now my club vice president got another set of side mirrors without me knowing it and got them muraled by his best friend and well known muralist Fitto for my birthday and christmas...I was not expecting this at all!!! Thanks bro...Here are some pics of the mirrors before they getting cleared...*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## 79 cutty

:worship: :worship: :worship: 

Those mirrors are bad man! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleJG

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Dec 12 2008, 10:44 AM~12410299-->
> 
> 
> 
> what's up Jeff...How's the cutty coming up bro?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's gettin there. frame's molded & ready to be put back together. now comes all the nickel & dime shit :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 12 2008, 10:54 AM~12410376
> *Now my club vice president got another set of side mirrors without me knowing it and got them muraled by his best friend and well known muralist Fitto for my birthday and christmas...I was not expecting this at all!!! Thanks bro...Here are some pics of the mirrors before they getting cleared...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 o shit :biggrin:


----------



## skippy

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 12 2008, 09:40 AM~12410265
> *you got something nicer skip...I told you, all you have to do is put in work on it...
> *


Hmmm i don't know about that... your car is looking way better then what mine will be, nice mirrors


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 12 2008, 11:58 AM~12410419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn it man, Your rewriting the "How To" books with this build :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 12 2008, 12:48 PM~12410832
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> Those mirrors are bad man!  :biggrin:
> *


x2 damn fitto is good


----------



## 801Rider

That was cool of abel   Car is coming out SICK Dave


----------



## Coast One

daaaaaamn fool, what havent you touched on this car??
bad ass uffin:


----------



## 5DEUCE

nice mirrors man!.....where is this fitto guy in montreal?


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 12 2008, 08:43 AM~12410290
> *thanks Jose...Can't wait to see your trokita out there bro...It's looking already awsome!!!!
> *


real soon


----------



## LuxuriousCaddy83

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 12 2008, 12:29 PM~12412462
> *That was cool of abel   Car is coming out SICK Dave
> *




its luxuriouscaddy83 the vise president
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psycho631

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriousCaddy83_@Dec 12 2008, 05:52 PM~12415410
> *its luxuriouscaddy83 the vise president
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Oh.....oops :biggrin:


----------



## titslover

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 12 2008, 01:29 PM~12412462
> *That was cool of abel   Car is coming out SICK Dave
> *


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elchamuko

great job on this ride :thumbsup:....uffin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

hey dave turn up the volume, this is the song you will be playing in the fleet ....check dis shit out  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Veqz8W98iA


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by LuxuriousCaddy83_@Dec 12 2008, 08:52 PM~12415410
> *its luxuriouscaddy83 the vise president
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


good stuff martin ,thats was a sick gift..  he never expected it  best type of present


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 13 2008, 01:34 AM~12418307
> *hey dave turn up the volume, this is the song you will be playing in the fleet ....check dis shit out
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Veqz8W98iA
> *


that song is plain out SICK !!!!
:uh: :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 13 2008, 01:34 AM~12418307
> *hey dave turn up the volume, this is the song you will be playing in the fleet ....check dis shit out
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Veqz8W98iA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 12 2008, 06:44 PM~12414770
> *real soon
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 12 2008, 06:18 PM~12414500
> *daaaaaamn fool, what havent you touched on this car??
> bad ass uffin:
> *


Still got some stuff for it Coast...Again thanks for your work on my fleet man, it came out BADDDDDDDDD :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 12 2008, 01:54 PM~12412170
> *Damn it man, Your rewriting the "How To" books with this build :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man but if you look around, you'll see many bad ass fleets out there...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Dec 13 2008, 12:21 AM~12417642
> *great job on this ride :thumbsup:....uffin:
> *


thanks man...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Dec 13 2008, 06:19 AM~12419247
> *good stuff martin ,thats was a sick gift..  he never expected it   best type of present
> *


yeah it was a great present!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 12 2008, 06:23 PM~12414558
> *nice mirrors man!.....where is this fitto guy in montreal?
> *


He is backed up for at least a year bro...Big waiting list man...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 13 2008, 11:57 AM~12419994
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BOATS AND HOES :cheesy:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 13 2008, 08:15 PM~12422427
> *BOATS AND HOES :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 13 2008, 07:15 PM~12422427
> *BOATS AND HOES :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

happy b-day old man :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 14 2008, 01:25 PM~12426886
> *happy b-day old man :biggrin:
> *


thanks granpa... :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64

dave happy birthday!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Dec 14 2008, 05:27 PM~12428151
> *dave happy birthday!
> *


thanks Manny...


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Happy b-day dave


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

happy b-day Ya goooooooooooooffffffffffff


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob+Dec 14 2008, 07:39 PM~12428830-->
> 
> 
> 
> Happy b-day dave
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 14 2008, 07:41 PM~12428848
> *happy b-day Ya goooooooooooooffffffffffff
> *


thanks guys!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

feliz cumpleaños


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 14 2008, 10:50 PM~12430489
> *feliz cumpleaños
> *


Gracias Carlos


----------



## 5DEUCE

Happy Birthday, Hey Dave you forgot to engrave the floor boards man :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 14 2008, 11:16 PM~12430807
> *Happy Birthday, Hey Dave you forgot to engrave the floor boards man :biggrin:
> *


thanks Adam...Naw bro I leave the floor boards idea to you... :biggrin:


----------



## volvo240guy

Can't wait for Montreal this summer!!!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by volvo240guy_@Dec 17 2008, 02:55 PM~12456136
> *Can't wait for Montreal this summer!!!!
> *


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

Lookin good dave...can't wait to see it this summer!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by volvo240guy_@Dec 17 2008, 02:55 PM~12456136
> *Can't wait for Montreal this summer!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Dec 17 2008, 07:08 PM~12458226
> *Lookin good dave...can't wait to see it this summer!!!!
> *


thanks Jimmy...How's the Monte coming bro?


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 17 2008, 08:48 PM~12458664
> *thanks Jimmy...How's the Monte coming bro?
> *


monte is the same.....gotta see if i'll have the money to do anything to it. If not i'll just drive it the way it is


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by volvo240guy_@Dec 17 2008, 02:55 PM~12456136
> *Can't wait for Montreal this summer!!!!
> *


ehehe
This year should be a nice one For MTL
would be nice to kill the scene 
Frenchies Unite !!! :biggrin: 
:cheesy:


----------



## PiMp0r

TTT for big dave


----------



## BigPoppa

Been a minute since I checked this topic, ride is looking damn good


----------



## alex_low

ttt from page 5 

your ride is all done ??

sorry for U your ride gonna never done ;p


----------



## volvo240guy

Happy 2009!!!


----------



## abel




----------



## PiMp0r

ttt for my boy dave !!!


----------



## abel




----------



## ricks-94 caddy




----------



## Coast One

whats up dave!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 11 2009, 03:33 PM~12670562
> *whats up dave!!
> *


quietly working on the fleet Coast...Very close to being done...


----------



## haze1995




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 11 2009, 08:40 PM~12672755
> *quietly working on the fleet Coast...Very close to being done...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RacerX

seeing all these big body builds makes me want to build my 93 up but I might have to sell it. too many projects.


----------



## Pure Xtc




----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 13 2009, 10:16 AM~12690018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BABYBOY78

TTT


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 13 2009, 10:16 AM~12690018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## JRO

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## BABYBOY78

whats up Dave? got any new pics? :cheesy:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by BABYBOY78_@Jan 27 2009, 06:53 AM~12827266
> *whats up Dave? got any new pics?  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by BABYBOY78_@Jan 27 2009, 09:53 AM~12827266
> *whats up Dave? got any new pics?  :cheesy:
> *


ohhhhhh I got plenty...  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2009, 09:15 PM~12841101
> *ohhhhhh I got plenty...   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2009, 08:15 PM~12841101
> *ohhhhhh I got plenty...   :biggrin:
> *



me too :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## MISTER ED

ANYMORE UPDATES.........


----------



## G'dupGbody

cant wait to see this


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 2 2009, 11:48 PM~12888896
> *ANYMORE UPDATES.........
> *


Yes!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## abel

can i posts some pics? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8sharkin78

what up big Dave!....your car is lookin sick bro.


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## abel

:0


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2009, 06:15 PM~12841101
> *ohhhhhh I got plenty...   :biggrin:
> *


post them up . :biggrin: was up MR DAVE :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## fiftythree

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2009, 06:15 PM~12841101
> *ohhhhhh I got plenty...   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lowridin IV Life




----------



## daoriginator64

:biggrin: sup dave!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luxuriousloc's

:nicoderm:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 8 2009, 08:06 PM~12943980
> *:biggrin: sup dave!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what's going on Manny...I'm coming down to NYC this year for you guys bbq if all goes well... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Feb 8 2009, 08:08 PM~12943999
> *:nicoderm:
> *


sup big locs...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 6 2009, 09:55 AM~12923924
> *can i posts some pics? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Str8sharkin78_@Feb 6 2009, 01:48 PM~12925918
> *what up big Dave!....your car is lookin sick bro.
> *


what's going on Sammy...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 7 2009, 04:15 PM~12935492
> *post them up . :biggrin:  was up MR DAVE  :wave:
> *


I will very soon Jose...Did you move out to Houston bro? :0


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 8 2009, 08:49 PM~12945146
> *sup big locs...
> *


nothing much


----------



## syked1

ttt bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 8 2009, 11:27 PM~12946558
> *ttt bro
> *


----------



## lolow

is it done yet :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

fuckin christ dave! talk about shuttin em down and bitch slappin em,that caddy i swear has changed like 4 times i think,and every time its more and more sick,ya rich fuck!! 

all i can say is that car needs to make a nw appearance and really shut down alot of shit talkin folks that say you cant beat perfect... because bro you just passed that about 200 miles back with that car,the price tag alone im pretty sure challenges the livin large caddy,and lemme tell ya that car i have seen in person and every time i swear it gets better,same owner has the bumper blues big body linc that i cant not drool over and thats his hopper..


----------



## Douk

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MISTER ED

DAMN 
WE NEED MORE PICS....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 10 2009, 08:13 PM~12965903
> *fuckin christ dave! talk about shuttin em down and bitch slappin em,that caddy i swear has changed like 4 times i think,and every time its more and more sick,ya rich fuck!!
> 
> all i can say is that car needs to make a nw appearance and really shut down alot of shit talkin folks that say you cant beat perfect... because bro you just passed that about 200 miles back with that car,the price tag alone im pretty sure challenges the livin large caddy,and lemme tell ya that car i have seen in person and every time i swear it gets better,same owner has the bumper blues big body linc that i cant not drool over and thats his hopper..
> *


thanks bro...But believe me, it's very far from being perfect ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 10 2009, 08:50 PM~12966236
> *DAMN
> WE NEED MORE PICS....
> *


I have a lot of progress pics and I will post them up real soon when I'm very close to the end...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Douk_@Feb 10 2009, 08:30 PM~12966056
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


merci mon fréro Maréchal... :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 10 2009, 08:44 PM~12967448
> *I have a lot of progress pics and I will post them up real soon when I'm very close to the end...
> *


Post them up! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED

I have a lot of progress pics and I will post them up real soon when I'm very close to the end... 




> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Feb 8 2009, 07:12 PM~12943499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I didn't like the look of the plastic gas tank that comes with the 93-96 bigbodies so I bought 2 brand new metal gas tanks on ebay for a 1992 fleetwood brougham. I bought 2 cause I wanted to get it engraved and plated but nobody that I found will plate a gas tank so I cut one gas tank, got the bottom part engraved and pressed it under the other brand new tank. Here are the pics of the two tanks, then the engraving on the tank before we cut it in half and press fit it on the other tank:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Now here are some pics of what it's going to look like under the car...Here are the pics of the whole thing before being sent to the plater:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I initially ordered and bought a complete trunk and hood mirror kit for the car but decided to go with something a little more unique and original. I got a aluminum sheet and drew the same shape of the mirrors and cut the same pieces in the aluminum sheet. I got 14 pieces cut that I sent out to be engraved. Here are some pics of the 14 pieces cut and engraved before getting plated:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here are the same 14 pieces plated:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Now we took the trunk and hood off the car to glue the new custom engraved mirror kit...Trunk is dusty as hell but here are some pics to give you an idea:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here are some pics of the hood kit:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Now I posted earlier in the buildup that I got some custom slighly oversized bumper guards done in metal. Well I got those custom metal bumper guards engraved and plated. Here are the pics:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here are some pics of my water pumps, pullies, steering pump and alternator also all engraved:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here are some hood bracket parts and signal markers engraved:

































http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn97/luxuriousmtl/cadillac%20fleetwood%2096%
20part%202/Photo045-1.jpg


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

more pics tomorrow...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## skippy

Dammmm that looks good


----------



## socios b.c. prez

All that extra detail makes a big difference. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 12 2009, 12:19 AM~12978629
> *Now we took the trunk and hood off the car to glue the new custom engraved mirror kit...Trunk is dusty as hell but here are some pics to give you an idea:
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: i wonder you gave you that great idead hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## modesto64

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 11 2009, 09:40 PM~12978906
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2 ......bad ass lac dave :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm dave :worship:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

dave u sick fck.. :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

*WONT BE LONG UNTIL EVERYONE AND THIER MOMMAS HAS YOUR IDEAS ON THIER CARS* :uh:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 12 2009, 01:19 AM~12980097
> *WONT BE LONG UNTIL EVERYONE AND THIER MOMMAS HAS YOUR IDEAS ON THIER CARS :uh:
> *


yeah thats the only bad part about posting this here
lame people without ideas gonna copy the shit out of dave different thinking


----------



## topless65

i wouldn't be tooo worried about anyone copying dave's ideas, becuase no one else has millions like him to actually do that kind of stuff.!!


----------



## Douk

serieu frangin tu vas tous defoncer avec se ride :worship:


----------



## BONEYARD

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 11 2009, 11:09 PM~12980023
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm dave  :worship:
> *


YOU JUST SET THE BAR!!!! :worship:


----------



## G'dupGbody

the badest fucking fleetwood there is hands down


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 12 2009, 12:20 AM~12978645
> *Here are some pics of the hood kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by BONEYARD_@Feb 12 2009, 10:25 AM~12981613
> *YOU JUST SET THE BAR!!!! :worship:
> *


yes he did  :cheesy:


----------



## KNDYLAC

damn homie just went thur your build up, BAD ASS FLEETWOOD HOMIE !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8sharkin78




----------



## HIELO408

ur the fucken man :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by HIELO408_@Feb 12 2009, 06:31 PM~12985965
> *ur the fucken man  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks Freddy...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 11 2009, 11:40 PM~12978906
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks big guy...It's time to represent tothe fullest for me...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Feb 12 2009, 12:55 PM~12983325
> *damn homie just went thur your build up, BAD ASS FLEETWOOD HOMIE !! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by skippy_@Feb 11 2009, 11:58 PM~12979118
> *Dammmm that looks good
> *


thanks skip...Your lecab will be real nice man, just keep up the good work on it man!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 12 2009, 12:01 AM~12979160
> *All that extra detail makes a big difference.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yes I believe it does since there are so many nice big bodies out there...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's+Feb 12 2009, 12:51 AM~12979814-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks locs
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 01:08 AM~12980004
> *x2 ......bad ass lac dave  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Sergio, I'm almost at the end...
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 01:09 AM~12980023
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm dave  :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Rich...You are one of the guys that taught me a hellof a lot about building lowriders...
> <!--QuoteBegin-wop_inda_wood_@Feb 12 2009, 01:13 AM~12980053
> *dave u sick fck.. :0
> *


thanks Joe...How's the lac coming bro?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Feb 12 2009, 01:19 AM~12980097-->
> 
> 
> 
> *WONT BE LONG UNTIL EVERYONE AND THIER MOMMAS HAS YOUR IDEAS ON THIER CARS* :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PiMp0r_@Feb 12 2009, 01:53 AM~12980452
> *yeah thats the only bad part about posting this here
> lame people without ideas gonna copy the shit out of dave different thinking
> *


if people copy, well then they have no imagination :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65+Feb 12 2009, 03:16 AM~12980973-->
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldn't be tooo worried about anyone copying dave's ideas, becuase no one else has millions like him to actually do that kind of stuff.!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn Kamil you are the richest man I know...You live like a king and aure building a show car while I live like a filthy dirty peasant making huge sacrifices trying to get shit done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 03:16 AM~12980978
> *serieu frangin tu vas tous defoncer avec se ride :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merci mon frero Maréchal!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 09:25 AM~12981613
> *YOU JUST SET THE BAR!!!! :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't know about that but I'm trying hard to come out strong brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by G'[email protected] 12 2009, 10:06 AM~12981831
> *the badest fucking fleetwood there is hands down
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of nice fleets out there Matt but thanks bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Feb 12 2009, 12:39 PM~12983198
> *yes he did   :cheesy:
> *


You did come out with some nice ideas on that car granpa peanut... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

dave this shit is bad ass, damn bro, doin it big....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 12 2009, 07:36 PM~12986485
> *dave this shit is bad ass, damn bro, doin it big....
> *


trying to Billy...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 12 2009, 08:43 PM~12986532
> *trying to Billy...
> *


just need to finish the interior  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 12 2009, 07:47 PM~12986578
> *just need to finish the interior    :biggrin:
> *


yes and a few other things...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 12 2009, 08:49 PM~12986590
> *yes and a few other things...
> *


more secrets :biggrin:  out soon :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 12 2009, 07:49 PM~12986594
> *more secrets :biggrin:   out soon :cheesy:
> *


No secrets really, just trying to improve some stuff and correct past mistakes in the build up...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 12 2009, 09:21 PM~12986792
> *No secrets really, just trying to improve some stuff and correct past mistakes in the build up...
> *


well the interior stuff you didn show anyone


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 12 2009, 08:22 PM~12986800
> *well the interior stuff you didn show anyone
> *


that and 2 other major things I'm working on...


----------



## westsidehydros

I'm just gunna send my next car to Dave and have him send me a bill !!

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 12 2009, 09:29 PM~12986873
> *I'm just gunna send my next car to Dave and have him send me a bill !!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


hahaha :biggrin: be ready its high dolla stuff :biggrin:  baller status


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 12 2009, 08:29 PM~12986873
> *I'm just gunna send my next car to Dave and have him send me a bill !!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


damn Pete I'm pretty sure your car will outstage mine... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 12 2009, 08:33 PM~12986900
> *hahaha  :biggrin: be ready its high dolla stuff :biggrin:   baller status
> *


Are you talking about yourself again granpa peanut cause the only baller I know around here is you...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 12 2009, 08:36 PM~12986931
> *Are you talking about yourself again granpa peanut cause the only baller I know around here is you...
> *


Oh yeah and I forgot Kamil too... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED

you goona make peeps not want to build a fleetwood after this one comes out...... nice work bro cant wait to see the complete package.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 12 2009, 08:44 PM~12987019
> *you goona make peeps not want to build a fleetwood after this one comes out...... nice work bro cant wait to see the complete package.
> *


Thanks Mister Ed...  I would hope to see more fleets out there but then again, they are a dime a dozen but I still love the body line and shape of this car...   To me it's a beautiful car...One of the best model cadillac ever made but that's just my personal opinion... :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 12 2009, 09:35 PM~12986920
> *damn Pete I'm pretty sure your car will outstage mine...  :biggrin:
> *



ummmm probably not.

we'll, at least not the 63.

the future... well you never know!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 12 2009, 05:54 PM~12986168
> *if people copy, well then they have no imagination :biggrin:
> *


dave its not if its when


----------



## JRO

I cant wait till you start taking this thing to car shows man. Im gonna go and bust my nut all over it. Your Caddy will be covered in my man juice. :nicoderm:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 12 2009, 09:07 PM~12987218
> *ummmm  probably not.
> 
> we'll, at least not the 63.
> 
> the future... well you never know!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Every car is made to be outsaged anyways...They are like sport records and you always bring out awsome fucking rides!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 12 2009, 10:08 PM~12987806
> *I cant wait till you start taking this thing to car shows man. Im gonna go and bust my nut all over it. Your Caddy will be covered in my man juice.  :nicoderm:
> *


Good old JRO Jason... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Feb 12 2009, 09:45 PM~12987549
> *dave its not if its when
> *


well if people do, what can I do brother?  :biggrin:


----------



## specialk11232

:0 looking good man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

thanks brother


----------



## DirtyBird2

:0 Damn Dave What's Next?? Doin Way Too Much


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I'm speechless... Beautiful Lac!! You aint holding back on this one, thats for sure


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

damn dave............this car is incredable.....im pretty much speechless.... :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Feb 12 2009, 08:44 PM~12988960
> *:0 Damn Dave What's Next?? Doin Way Too Much
> *


NOT FOR DAVE .... HES DOING BIG THANGS ... CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN VEGAS ..


----------



## Twotonz

the caddy is coming out bad ass


----------



## La Lo

Looks great Dave love all the engraving


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Feb 12 2009, 11:44 PM~12988960
> *:0 Damn Dave What's Next?? Doin Way Too Much
> *


thanks Joe...Trying hard to build something nice at least once in my life...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Feb 13 2009, 12:09 AM~12989315-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  I'm speechless... Beautiful Lac!! You aint holding back on this one, thats for sure
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EIGHT TRACC_@Feb 13 2009, 02:06 AM~12990521
> *damn dave............this car is incredable.....im pretty much speechless.... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks for the good words brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Feb 13 2009, 02:11 AM~12990562
> *NOT FOR DAVE .... HES DOING BIG THANGS ... CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN VEGAS ..
> *


are we going to see your regal in Vegas son? :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 13 2009, 07:35 AM~12991507
> *Looks great Dave love all the engraving
> *


thanks OG LaLo :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

DAM!!! All the pullies, and hood/trunk inserts and the gas tank look amazing man! 

:worship: :worship:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 13 2009, 03:18 AM~12990887
> *the caddy is coming out bad ass
> *


thanks Twotons, I appreciate the good words man...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 13 2009, 09:53 AM~12991902
> *DAM!!! All the pullies, and hood/trunk inserts and the gas tank look amazing man!
> 
> :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## BigPoppa

C'est incroyable!


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 13 2009, 10:03 AM~12991945
> *C'est incroyable!
> *


merci mon ami...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

some pics of the bumper guards on the car...Sorry for the dust but it is under construction... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## vengence

fuckin christ!! dave didnt set the bar low either,it would take shaq gettin launched off the front bumper of todd from majestics impala hopper to try to come close enough to catch it,ya rich fool i cant wait to see the feature on that car,hell it deserves a whole damn issue,that car is simply amazing,and of course that car sets the bar so high i think even royal flush and topos 2 dr vert caddy both will have to step it up to keep up now...


----------



## KAKALAK

this topic should be pinnned :yes:


----------



## 801Rider

Dave = :worship: :worship:


----------



## LuxuriousCaddy83

bro put pics of the trunk install with the insert.....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LuxuriousCaddy83_@Feb 13 2009, 10:41 PM~12998086
> *bro put pics of the trunk install with the insert.....
> *


I didn't take these pics yet...But I will tomorrow...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 13 2009, 09:08 PM~12997370
> *fuckin christ!! dave didnt set the bar low either,it would take shaq gettin launched off the front bumper of todd from majestics impala hopper to try to come close enough to catch it,ya rich fool i cant wait to see the feature on that car,hell it deserves a whole damn issue,that car is simply amazing,and of course that car sets the bar so high i think even royal flush and topos 2 dr vert caddy both will have to step it up to keep up now...
> *


thanks Kev...But all these cars you are talking about are real top notch rides though...I won't lie, mine should be nice but not sure if it's gonna be that bad ass like these rides you are talking about but thanks bro...How you been bro?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 13 2009, 09:26 PM~12997495
> *this topic should be pinnned :yes:
> *


hahaha yeah it would be easier for me to find it when it ends up 3-4 pages back... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 13 2009, 10:37 PM~12998054
> *Dave = :worship: :worship:
> *


thanks Mando


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 13 2009, 09:57 PM~12997307
> *some pics of the bumper guards on the car...Sorry for the dust but it is under construction... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


he dont even care about is ride hahahahaha damn baller :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 13 2009, 11:50 PM~12998161
> *hahaha yeah it would be easier for me to find it when it ends up 3-4 pages back... :biggrin:
> *


just post more pics and it will stay on top hahahaha :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 13 2009, 11:05 PM~12998290
> *just post more pics and it will stay on top hahahaha :cheesy:
> *


bash I got you to whore upthis topic granpa peannut...  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 14 2009, 12:07 AM~12998309
> *bash I got you to whore upthis topic granpa peannut...   :biggrin:
> *


thats what i do cheerleading hahahaha j/k :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 13 2009, 11:09 PM~12998323
> *thats what i do cheerleading hahahaha j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## lolow

:uh: from rag to the riches


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 13 2009, 08:44 PM~12998113
> *thanks Kev...But all these cars you are talking about are real top notch rides though...I won't lie, mine should be nice but not sure if it's gonna be that bad ass like these rides you are talking about but thanks bro...How you been bro?
> *


with the amount of work that's into that ride it'll be at that level or higher bro trust me,shit i cant stop droolin because of the quality thats put into it. 

i been good,just workin alot,then again i been at the casino for well over a year,and its only gonna get better,ill be back to cruisin again this year and as long as all works out blue will be getting some body work and paint of course,i gotta couple killer offers and so since i just getting my liscence back and that means im gonna be attackin the blvd again real soon.. but not much since i gotta lot of plans for her for this year..


----------



## CHOLOSPORT

bad ass car bro! diffidently one of the top big bodies homie! :worship: :worship: your the reason why i want to step my game up keep up the good work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
*TO THE TOP*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Feb 13 2009, 11:12 PM~12998354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah it was a true shit box when I got it in 2003-04...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 13 2009, 11:18 PM~12998421
> *with the amount of work that's into that ride it'll be at that level or higher bro trust me,shit i cant stop droolin because of the quality thats put into it.
> 
> i been good,just workin alot,then again i been at the casino for well over a year,and its only gonna get better,ill be back to cruisin again this year and as long as all works out blue will be getting some body work and paint of course,i gotta couple killer offers and so since i just getting my liscence back and that means im gonna be attackin the blvd again real soon.. but not much since i gotta lot of plans for her for this year..
> *


right on Kev...Glad you are doing great bro...


----------



## WhitePapi2006

i just looked through some of the pictures this is just unbeleiveable that someone can do this to a car 



now we know who has the money when we need to barrow some lol


madddddddddddd props homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by CHOLOSPORT_@Feb 13 2009, 11:27 PM~12998492
> *bad ass car bro! diffidently one of the top big bodies homie! :worship:  :worship: your the reason why i want to step my game up keep up the good work! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> TO THE TOP
> *


thanks for the good words man...You got a badass bigbody yourself looking at your profile...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 13 2009, 09:30 PM~12998521
> *right on Kev...Glad you are doing great bro...
> *


thanx bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Feb 13 2009, 11:33 PM~12998538
> *i just looked through some of the pictures this is just unbeleiveable that someone can do this to a car
> now we know who has the money when we need to barrow some lol
> madddddddddddd props homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks man but I don't have cash...I just live like a homeless bum to get this shit going...


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh: yea right :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 13 2009, 11:42 PM~12998642
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: yea right :biggrin:
> *


you know it's true, you've seen my apartment and it's worse than a prison cell...


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 13 2009, 10:44 PM~12998659
> *you know it's true, you've seen my apartment and it's worse than a prison cell...
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I also got some little custom interior parts made. First to go complement my custom plated striker plates at the bottom of the car, I got some custom sill plates that I got done and engraved. Here are some pics of the custom plated striker plates at the bottom of the car:

Original plastic striker plates:










Custom striker plates replacing the plastic ones:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Now here are some pics of the custom sill plates that will replace the plastic ones...Pics with the machine engraving before free hand engraving and plating:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Now I got some a thin metal cluster plate done that will be engraved and plated...Here are some pics of it before the engraving and plating:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Also I got some custom made moldings done to replace the long and the short woodgrain brougham pieces in the dash. They were made in a cast and polished and I got the name of the car written on the long piece...Still has to be engraved...Here are the pics before the engraving and plating:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

All these custom parts were done by PureXTC on here. All good solid an quality work...Thanks Jasy...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 14 2009, 12:44 AM~12998659
> *you know it's true, you've seen my apartment and it's worse than a prison cell...
> *


prison cells are way worst wtf :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 14 2009, 01:06 AM~12998879
> *All these custom parts were done by PureXTC on here. All good solid an quality work...Thanks Jasy...
> *


yea he does amazing work  :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 13 2009, 10:06 PM~12998879
> *All these custom parts were done by PureXTC on here. All good solid an quality work...Thanks Jasy...
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 14 2009, 12:42 AM~12999242
> *yea he does amazing work   :thumbsup:
> *


no doubt!!!


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 13 2009, 06:52 AM~12991893
> *are we going to see your regal in Vegas son? :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

FUCKEN DAVE. BAAD ASSS.... uffin:


----------



## La Lo

Nice Dave love all the engraving :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn dave, fuck no doubt the baddest bigbody to bust out...thats my word


----------



## abel

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## lolow




----------



## kdogg213

loooks sick dave


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 14 2009, 05:57 PM~13004366
> *damn dave, fuck no doubt the baddest bigbody to bust out...thats my word
> *


x2 ... shit, your gonna have no one wanting to build one up after this  :biggrin:


----------



## kaos283

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 13 2009, 10:05 PM~12998868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is nuts.  :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK

*SPEECHLESS*


----------



## abel

:0 :0 :0


----------



## CADILLACJON




----------



## Rocksolid420

looks sick man.


----------



## vengence

and the award for the crazy rich fucker that chromes EVERYTHING on a cadillac and engraves it goes to 

DAVE OF LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB MONTREAL CHAPTER!!! 

you crazy rich fucker stop makin the bar to build whats considered completely badass too fuckin high to reach!!


----------



## billy nugz

How come you didn't opt for platinum platting? What no diamonds? And I thought you wer a baller.....NICE WHIP MAN !!!!


----------



## -CAROL CITY-

Beautifull Car!!


----------



## excalibur

man, just when i thought you where almost done with this car, you find more stuff to engrave and chrome plate. 
hell man, you should have just opened your own chrome shop!


----------



## alex_low

god damn

dave your are crazy fuckers

I never seen a nice shit like that this caddy is awsome 

:uh: they have some thing you don't engraved ? 

ohh yess your forgot to engrave the other side of your gaz thank :biggrin:  

your car is a cover page I hope to buy LRM whit your car on bro



now the only thing I have to do is put my carlo back in my garage and never show him next to your car :uh: 

:biggrin: hey dave you forgot to get a engrave cockring 4 you can fit whit your caddy


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by vengence+Feb 18 2009, 12:20 AM~13035014-->
> 
> 
> 
> and the award for the crazy rich fucker that chromes EVERYTHING on a cadillac and engraves it goes to
> 
> DAVE OF LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB MONTREAL CHAPTER!!!
> 
> you crazy rich fucker stop makin the bar to build whats considered completely badass too fuckin high to reach!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-billy nugz_@Feb 18 2009, 05:46 PM~13041479
> *How come you didn't opt for platinum platting? What no diamonds? And I thought you wer a baller.....NICE WHIP MAN !!!!
> *



people have talking.....thanks guy im not the only one who say dave is the biggest baller ever seeeeeen :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE

cant wait to see this bad boy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 14 2009, 02:35 PM~13002366
> *FUCKEN DAVE. BAAD ASSS.... uffin:
> *


you are a big part of this car Carlos...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 14 2009, 06:34 PM~13003862
> *Nice Dave love all the engraving :biggrin:
> *


glad you like it sir... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 14 2009, 07:57 PM~13004366
> *damn dave, fuck no doubt the baddest bigbody to bust out...thats my word
> *


I'm sure other bigbodies out there will be coming out strong too but thanks Billyboy...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by kdogg213+Feb 16 2009, 01:31 PM~13017042-->
> 
> 
> 
> loooks sick dave
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lowridin IV [email protected] 16 2009, 01:36 PM~13017069
> *x2 ... shit, your gonna have no one wanting to build one up after this    :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 06:15 PM~13019415
> *This is nuts.    :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 07:30 PM~13020279
> *SPEECHLESS
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rocksolid420_@Feb 18 2009, 12:18 AM~13034992
> *looks sick man.
> *



thanks brothers... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence+Feb 18 2009, 12:20 AM~13035014-->
> 
> 
> 
> and the award for the crazy rich fucker that chromes EVERYTHING on a cadillac and engraves it goes to
> 
> DAVE OF LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB MONTREAL CHAPTER!!!
> 
> you crazy rich fucker stop makin the bar to build whats considered completely badass too fuckin high to reach!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-billy nugz_@Feb 18 2009, 05:46 PM~13041479
> *How come you didn't opt for platinum platting? What no diamonds? And I thought you wer a baller.....NICE WHIP MAN !!!!
> *


Naw guys, I just make some sacrifices to make shit happens...Don't believe abel who is the richest guy to be living in Canada. I borrow all the money from him...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Feb 18 2009, 08:04 PM~13042665
> *Beautifull Car!!
> *


thanks bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 19 2009, 02:44 PM~13050370
> *god damn
> 
> dave your are crazy fuckers
> 
> I never seen a nice shit like that this caddy is awsome
> 
> :uh:  they have some thing you don't engraved ?
> 
> ohh yess your forgot to engrave the other side of your gaz thank  :biggrin:
> 
> your car is a cover page I hope to buy LRM whit your car on bro
> now the only thing I have to do is put my carlo back in my garage and never show him next to your car  :uh:
> 
> :biggrin: hey dave you forgot to get a engrave cockring 4 you can fit whit your caddy
> *


hahaha thanks alex!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 19 2009, 08:45 PM~13053522
> *Naw guys, I just make some sacrifices to make shit happens...Don't believe abel who is the richest guy to be living in Canada. I borrow all the money from him...
> *



common dave stop trying to hide all youre money you are exposed with that car


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 19 2009, 04:40 PM~13051375
> *people have talking.....thanks guy im not the only one who say dave is the biggest baller ever seeeeeen :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


awwwwwww man you are the richest baller I know!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 19 2009, 10:13 AM~13048326
> *man, just when i thought you where almost done with this car, you find more stuff to engrave and chrome plate.
> hell man, you should have just opened your own chrome shop!
> *


bah I would but I have no cash to do that man...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 19 2009, 08:49 PM~13053548
> *common dave stop trying to hide all youre money you are exposed with that car
> *


not really since I get amazing cheap deals cause I have good friends doing the engraving, chroming and mural work and you often give me some cash to achieve my dream abel...Thank you for the money you give me abel!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Feb 19 2009, 07:34 PM~13052937
> *cant wait to see this bad boy
> *


If all goes according to plan, I will be at Scrape with is this summer Adam... :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 19 2009, 08:52 PM~13053572
> *bah I would but I have no cash to do that man...
> *



nah you dont have the time to have a chrome shop because you are too busy to spend youre million dollar


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 19 2009, 09:41 PM~13054011
> *nah you dont have the time to have a chrome shop because you are too busy to spend youre million dollar
> *


thanks for the money you gave me to complete my buildup brother!!!


----------



## volvo240guy

:worship: , amazing car!!!


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## Coast One

what up dave!?


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 19 2009, 06:39 PM~13053459
> *glad you like it sir... :biggrin:
> *


Dont sir me bro i'm not that old :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 20 2009, 04:05 PM~13061341
> *what up dave!?
> *



he spending a lot of money everyday!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 20 2009, 08:48 PM~13063560
> *he spending a lot of money everyday!
> *


yeah all the money you are giving me out of pity for my poor way of living...thanks for the money abel!!! You are a true brother!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 20 2009, 04:05 PM~13061341
> *what up dave!?
> *


what's going on Coaster!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 20 2009, 04:46 PM~13061611
> *Dont sir me bro i'm not that old :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

im blind :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

that paint in the sun look x2 better :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 19 2009, 02:40 PM~13051375
> *people have talking.....thanks guy im not the only one who say dave is the biggest baller ever seeeeeen :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


     

got ya bro,i done known dave was a really rich fucker before the newest revelation of the caddy,now its just known.. 

but i still wanna cruise the lincoln of yours sometime..  

DAVE STOP CHROMING EVERYTHING!! YA RICH FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: hahaha :cheesy:


----------



## kdogg213

this ride is so sick


----------



## sicko87

DAMN HOMiE THiS CADDY iS OFF THE HOOK !!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 22 2009, 12:09 AM~13072566
> *
> 
> got ya bro,i done known dave was a really rich fucker before the newest revelation of the caddy,now its just known..
> 
> but i still wanna cruise the lincoln of yours sometime..
> 
> DAVE STOP CHROMING EVERYTHING!! YA RICH FOOL  :biggrin:
> *


I am not rich Kevin...Do not listen to all those fools...I live like a bum to make this shit happen...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by kdogg213+Feb 22 2009, 01:33 PM~13075990-->
> 
> 
> 
> this ride is so sick
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sicko87_@Feb 22 2009, 01:58 PM~13076199
> *DAMN HOMiE THiS CADDY iS OFF THE HOOK !!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks guys!!!


----------



## Killer Kali

This has to be the SICKEST Big Body Ive seen, who does all your engraving


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 22 2009, 06:47 PM~13079231
> *I am not rich Kevin...Do not listen to all those fools...I live like a bum to make this shit happen...
> *


your car don't say bum fool  

hell i must live hella lavish compared to you :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 21 2009, 11:09 PM~13072566
> *
> 
> got ya bro,i done known dave was a really rich fucker before the newest revelation of the caddy,now its just known..
> 
> but i still wanna cruise the lincoln of yours sometime..
> 
> DAVE STOP CHROMING EVERYTHING!! YA RICH FOOL  :biggrin:
> *


Leave some chrome for everbody else! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

need to have that car reappraised.


----------



## Str8sharkin78

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 20 2009, 10:46 PM~13065521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuckin insane!....that shit is sick as hell!....TTT.....for Baller Dave.... :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

Amazing


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 23 2009, 04:51 PM~13089036
> *Leave some chrome for everbody else! :cheesy:
> *


x2 or i might have to come up there and jack your chrome undercarage for my olds....   :biggrin: :biggrin: 

nah you know i wouldnt do that to you,id just take the whole damn car.... :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 21 2009, 12:14 AM~13065257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just thought Id let you know...Im touching myself while looking at these.


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 23 2009, 10:17 PM~13090645
> *need to have that car reappraised.
> *



thats a good idea, trust me!


----------



## kdogg213

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Str8sharkin78_@Feb 24 2009, 12:04 PM~13096639
> *Fuckin insane!....that shit is sick as hell!....TTT.....for Baller Dave.... :biggrin:
> *


thanks Sammy but you know I aint no baller man...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 24 2009, 02:05 PM~13097873
> *Amazing
> *


thanks Mav...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 24 2009, 03:40 PM~13098635
> *x2 or i might have to come up there and jack your chrome undercarage for my olds....      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> nah you know i wouldnt do that to you,id just take the whole damn car....  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 24 2009, 06:24 PM~13100077
> *Just thought Id let you know...Im touching myself while looking at these.
> *


you crazy bastard!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Feb 23 2009, 09:17 PM~13090645-->
> 
> 
> 
> need to have that car reappraised.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will once it is done...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-westsidehydros_@Feb 24 2009, 08:20 PM~13101181
> *thats a good idea, trust me!
> *


I know...


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I got my sill plates back from the engraver and now it's off to the plater. Here are some pics of the sill plates before getting plated...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here is my cluster plate cover fully engraved before plating...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Also the custom dash molding engraved replacing the woodgrain one...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here are some pics of my first door jam done by Fitto...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

He is doing the other side as we speak...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

This guy is booked almost 18 months in advance all over the world mostly in the chopper and Harley Davidson motorcycles. People fly him in New-York and LA very often to get some work done and he is world known in the biker world...I'm lucky my vice president became one of his best friends cause I don't think we could have got that guy to come do some work for us...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

more pics later tonight or tomorrow when the other side is done...


----------



## lolow

its cool that hes using the leafing to match with the airbrush


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 28 2009, 12:06 AM~13133972
> *more pics later tonight or tomorrow when the other side is done...
> *


yea that crazy fitto does amazing work ,like always  :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 27 2009, 11:50 PM~13133768
> *I got my sill plates back from the engraver and now it's off to the plater. Here are some pics of the sill plates before getting plated...
> 
> 
> *


man that new engraver must love you now ,with all the work and $$$ you make him do :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here are some pics of the other door jam...Came out real nice!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 28 2009, 01:30 AM~13135406
> *its cool that hes using the leafing to match with the airbrush
> *


yeah that was Fitto's idea...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

BADDEST FLEETWOOD OUT THERE


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 28 2009, 09:17 AM~13137054
> *BADDEST FLEETWOOD OUT THERE
> *


X2


----------



## lolow

wen is he , gonna do the rest of the airbrush ??? :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS+Feb 28 2009, 11:17 AM~13137054-->
> 
> 
> 
> BADDEST FLEETWOOD OUT THERE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DirtyBird2_@Feb 28 2009, 12:43 PM~13137556
> *X2
> *


thanks for the good words Joe Bird and Paul...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 28 2009, 01:09 PM~13137787
> *wen is he , gonna do the rest of the airbrush ??? :dunno: :cheesy:
> *


sometimes in may or june when he is not as backed up...There is a long waiting list with this guy...And he squeezes me in there cause he likes doing lowriders since it is a new challenge for him and Martin is one of his good friends... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 28 2009, 02:18 PM~13137855
> *sometimes in may or june when he is not as backed up...There is a long waiting list with this guy...And he squeezes me in there cause he likes doing lowriders since it is a new challenge for him and Martin is one of his good friends... :biggrin:
> *


yea i know hes backed up alot ,been like that since 2000 :biggrin: where did martin meet him , :dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 28 2009, 01:23 PM~13137888
> *yea i know hes backed up alot ,been like that since 2000 :biggrin: where did martin meet him , :dunno:
> *


they are almost neighbors so he started talking to him and hanging out with him about 1 year ago...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 28 2009, 02:37 PM~13137955
> *they are almost neighbors so he started talking to him and hanging out with him about 1 year ago...
> *


thats what i was thinking :biggrin:


----------



## ec64foshow

THIS one should be called Lac of Respect!!! Period


----------



## D-ice69

sick ass (jay)


----------



## Rocksolid420

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 28 2009, 02:38 AM~13136294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats badass man


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ec64foshow_@Feb 28 2009, 02:55 PM~13138057
> *THIS one should be called Lac of Respect!!! Period
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## volvo240guy

Increadable, amazing work!!!! :worship:


----------



## vengence

holy fuck dave, this car shoulda been named SHOW STOPPER because there is no way the show will go past that car,id love to see this caddy and todd lands main event impala in the same show..


----------



## lolow




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 28 2009, 10:09 PM~13141841
> *
> *


:wave: whassup man


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree

:worship: WOW


----------



## PurpleLicious

bad ass dave!


----------



## luxuriousloc's

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## homicide63

every ''lowrider'' in quebec (from what i know) just got clowned! haha
way to go dave congrats! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

VERY NICE MR GRAVELLE


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## brett

:0 jams are sick , this cars is nuts ! hope I get to see it in person


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ec64foshow_@Feb 28 2009, 01:55 PM~13138057
> *THIS one should be called Lac of Respect!!! Period
> *


thanks bro but the Lac of Respect caddy deserves its name plenty...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-ice69+Feb 28 2009, 04:07 PM~13138813-->
> 
> 
> 
> sick ass (jay)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 06:44 PM~13139646
> *thats badass man
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 12:53 PM~13144427
> *:worship: WOW
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 03:06 PM~13145216
> *bad ass dave!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by luxuriousloc'[email protected] 1 2009, 10:19 PM~13148220
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-801Rider_@Mar 2 2009, 04:27 PM~13154950
> *
> *


thanks brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by homicide63_@Mar 2 2009, 01:51 PM~13153706
> *every ''lowrider'' in quebec (from what i know) just got clowned! haha
> way to go dave congrats!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks Pat...As long as we all ride and have fun that's all that counts really... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 2 2009, 02:04 PM~13153874
> *VERY NICE MR GRAVELLE
> *


thank you MR Dean... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 2 2009, 08:33 PM~13157195
> *:0  jams are sick , this cars is nuts ! hope I get to see it in person
> *


I'm sure you will man...


----------



## abel




----------



## Infamous James

DAMN DAVE U ARE SUCH A BALLER YOU MAKE MICHAEL JORDAN LOOK LIKE A STREET BUM :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 3 2009, 01:46 AM~13160787
> *DAMN DAVE U ARE SUCH A BALLER YOU MAKE MICHAEL JORDAN LOOK LIKE A STREET BUM :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## titslover

:uh:


----------



## regal ryda

damn dave all that chromeing and engraving and you aint done the door handles yet....you fuckin slackin.......








j/p beesh still looking good, now finish it up so i can drive it


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Douk

yehhhhhhh


----------



## BABYBOY78

Looking good Dave, keep up the good work.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 27 2009, 08:53 PM~13133805
> *Here is my cluster plate cover fully engraved before plating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im getting rid of my big body :angry: thanks 2 u :biggrin: looking good


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 4 2009, 11:55 PM~13184939
> *im getting rid of my big body :angry: thanks 2 u :biggrin: looking good
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 4 2009, 12:18 PM~13179317
> *damn dave all that chromeing and engraving and you aint done the door handles yet....you fuckin slackin.......
> j/p beesh still looking good, now finish it up so i can drive it*


SORRY BRO ... DAVE SAID THIS IS GOING TO BE A TRAILER QUEEN ... TO BAD IT WILL NEVER HIT THE STREETS ...


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Mar 4 2009, 09:07 PM~13185098
> *SORRY BRO ... DAVE SAID THIS IS GOING TO BE A TRAILER QUEEN ... TO BAD IT WILL NEVER HIT THE STREETS ...
> *


i just wanna drive it on the trailer...... :biggrin: 






hows life out in San Jo treatin yall LuX boys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 4 2009, 03:18 PM~13179317
> *damn dave all that chromeing and engraving and you aint done the door handles yet....you fuckin slackin.......
> j/p beesh still looking good, now finish it up so i can drive it
> *


hahaha how you been bro?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 3 2009, 12:46 AM~13160787
> *DAMN DAVE U ARE SUCH A BALLER YOU MAKE MICHAEL JORDAN LOOK LIKE A STREET BUM :0
> *


Damn I'm a poor fokker here...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Douk+Mar 4 2009, 04:36 PM~13180094-->
> 
> 
> 
> yehhhhhhh
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BABYBOY78_@Mar 4 2009, 06:34 PM~13181521
> *Looking good Dave, keep up the good work.
> *


thanks brothers


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 4 2009, 10:55 PM~13184939
> *im getting rid of my big body :angry: thanks 2 u :biggrin: looking good
> *


hahaha thanks man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Mar 4 2009, 11:07 PM~13185098
> *SORRY BRO ... DAVE SAID THIS IS GOING TO BE A TRAILER QUEEN ... TO BAD IT WILL NEVER HIT THE STREETS ...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 28 2009, 04:39 AM~13136300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

God-Dayum David!!!!!

I'ma have to come by and personally chk the shit out since I'M BAAAACCCCKKKK!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 14 2009, 12:06 AM~12998879
> *All these custom parts were done by PureXTC on here. All good solid an quality work...Thanks Jasy...
> *



Shit David..was just goingthrough the thread and see your got some new pics up..been outta town and come back to these nice comments.....make a fool like me glad to be back!!! 

As Always Brother It's my Pleasure to Help you out on this Badass Fleetwood..you always asking me to do some Trick ass Never done before Shit!!  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 5 2009, 04:21 PM~13192425
> *Shit David..was just goingthrough the thread and see your got some new pics up..been outta town and come back to these nice comments.....make a fool like me glad to be back!!!
> 
> As Always Brother It's my Pleasure to Help you out on this Badass Fleetwood..you always asking me to do some Trick ass Never done before Shit!!    :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the work Jas...You really came through with everything and it came out really nice!!! I still got some more stuff to get done too...We'll talk bro...   :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 5 2009, 04:03 PM~13192274
> *
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> God-Dayum David!!!!!
> 
> I'ma have to come by and personally chk the shit out since I'M BAAAACCCCKKKK!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Glad you had a good and safe trip Jasy!!!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 5 2009, 06:53 PM~13193228
> *Thanks for the work Jas...You really came through with everything and it came out really nice!!! I still got some more stuff to get done too...We'll talk bro...     :biggrin:
> *


damn now he can buy is 2nd house hahahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 5 2009, 06:38 PM~13193703
> *damn now he can buy is 2nd house hahahaha
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 5 2009, 06:38 PM~13193703
> *damn now he can buy is 2nd house hahahaha
> *


Shit I wish!! I got another 4 yrs left on a 10 yr mortgage. Then 2nd Custom House with big ass garage!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 5 2009, 05:53 PM~13193228
> *Thanks for the work Jas...You really came through with everything and it came out really nice!!! I still got some more stuff to get done too...We'll talk bro...     :biggrin:
> *


So that is why my eye's been twitching!  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 5 2009, 07:47 PM~13194426
> *So that is why my eye's been twitching!   :biggrin:
> *


hahaha maybe it is... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 5 2009, 07:43 PM~13194388
> *Shit I wish!! I got another 4 yrs left on a 10 yr mortgage. Then 2nd Custom House with big ass garage!!
> *


damn Punjabi baller!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 4 2009, 08:41 PM~13185663
> *i just wanna drive it on the trailer...... :biggrin:
> hows life out in San Jo treatin yall LuX boys
> *


ITS COOL BRO .. JUST TRYING TO GET THINGS DONE ON THESE CARS TO BUST OUT ON THE STREETS ... :biggrin: HOW THINGS GOING OVER THERE ???


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 5 2009, 07:52 AM~13189264
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


SORRY FOR PUTTING IT OUT LIKE THAT ... THAT WAS PROBIBLY THE ONLY THING YOU WANTED TO KEEP A SECRET ... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Mar 5 2009, 09:52 PM~13195688
> *SORRY FOR PUTTING IT OUT LIKE THAT ... THAT WAS PROBIBLY THE ONLY THING YOU WANTED TO KEEP A SECRET ...  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha fool now go work on your regal son...It's collecting dust and getting rusty... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

dave did you installed your dash parts yet :dunno: ??


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 6 2009, 11:00 AM~13199997
> *dave did you installed your dash parts yet :dunno: ??
> *


no they need to be plated first...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 6 2009, 12:02 PM~13200014
> *no they need to be plated first...
> *


what are you waiting for :biggrin: get them plated already :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Mar 4 2009, 11:07 PM~13185098
> *SORRY BRO ... DAVE SAID THIS IS GOING TO BE A TRAILER QUEEN ... TO BAD IT WILL NEVER HIT THE STREETS ...
> *


awwwwww you dont know the mtl riders :biggrin: sure it will not be a dayli driver but this car will hit the street for some cruise for suuuuuuuuure :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 6 2009, 11:08 AM~13200065
> *what are you waiting for  :biggrin: get them plated already :biggrin:
> *


Don't worry I will...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 6 2009, 12:11 PM~13200101
> *awwwwww you dont know the mtl riders :biggrin:  sure it will not be a dayli driver but this car will hit the street for some cruise for suuuuuuuuure :biggrin:
> *


if he dont drive it ill beat him up ,take the keys and go for a ride hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

:0


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

BAH!!!! :uh:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 6 2009, 12:50 PM~13200518
> *BAH!!!!  :uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## skippy

dam dave how much longer till that shits done


----------



## Pure Xtc

what up David!! Call me Bro!!


----------



## "ACE"

beautiful car..... sorry CADILLAC !!! :thumbsup: 

all who worked on this car gotta give them mad props. from the painter
to the engraver and the guy doing all the custom work PURE Xtc. 

this is truly a remarkable bulid. and you have raised the bar. hopefully this will make more people step up the game a bit and make CADILLACS a caar to take a second look at.

like the commercial, "WHEN YOU TURN YOUR CAR ON, DOES IT RETURN THE FAVOR" :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 7 2009, 09:27 AM~13207852
> *what up David!!  Call me Bro!!
> *


oh shit I forgot last night Jasy :0 ...I will call you up tonight for sure...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 6 2009, 11:15 AM~13200134
> *if he dont drive it ill beat him up ,take the keys and go for a ride hahahaha :biggrin:
> *



how the fuck you think you can beat anybody????????? :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 7 2009, 10:37 PM~13212416
> *how the fuck you think you can beat anybody????????? :biggrin:
> *


hahaha i still have one good arm thats enouf to kick some ass :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 7 2009, 09:43 PM~13212467
> *hahaha i still have one good arm thats enouf to kick some ass :biggrin:
> *



you had youre 2 arm and you were a ***  now youre what a half ***? :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 9 2009, 12:14 AM~13220643
> *you had youre 2 arm and you were a ***   now youre what a half ***? :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha :biggrin: dumbass :twak:


----------



## MISTER ED

TTT


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

t t t .. Badass Dave !!!!


----------



## lolow

t t t  for the baller :biggrin:


----------



## Douk

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 12 2009, 09:50 PM~13266159
> *t t t  for the baller  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## PurpleLicious

any progress?


----------



## Pure Xtc

*DAAAAAAAAAVVVVVVVIIIIIIIDDDDDDDD!!!!*

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2007, 12:03 AM~9215915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 11 2008, 08:00 PM~9672042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by abel_@Feb 5 2008, 06:45 AM~9868318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next addition :biggrin:
> *


----------



## payfred

:worship: Maaan!


----------



## lolow




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> beautiful car..... sorry CADILLAC !!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> all who worked on this car gotta give them mad props. from the painter
> to the engraver and the guy doing all the custom work PURE Xtc.
> 
> this is truly a remarkable bulid. and you have raised the bar. hopefully this will make more people step up the game a bit and make CADILLACS a caar to take a second look at.
> 
> like the commercial, "WHEN YOU TURN YOUR CAR ON, DOES IT RETURN THE FAVOR"  :biggrin:
> [/b]


thanks for the good words man...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Mar 10 2009, 10:16 PM~13242755
> *t t t .. Badass Dave !!!!
> *


thanks Jimmy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 14 2009, 04:13 PM~13280689
> *any progress?
> *


always...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 14 2009, 04:20 PM~13280716
> *DAAAAAAAAAVVVVVVVIIIIIIIDDDDDDDD!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


sup Jasyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 15 2009, 11:02 AM~13285256
> *:worship: Maaan!
> *


thanks bro...


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Lac-of-Respect

What up Dave ain't been on your topic in awhile! Just went back a few pages to get myself caught up and all I can say is... Man... I need to get Caught Up!!!  
Look Good as Always!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 17 2009, 02:24 AM~13301916
> *What up Dave ain't been on your topic in awhile! Just went back a few pages to get myself caught up and all I can say is... Man... I need to get Caught Up!!!
> Look Good as Always!!!
> *



wHAT UP kRICKET!! :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 15 2009, 04:20 PM~13287512
> *always...
> *



post pics mofo!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 17 2009, 10:59 AM~13304992
> *post pics mofo!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

this is looking SICK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 17 2009, 01:24 AM~13301916
> *What up Dave ain't been on your topic in awhile! Just went back a few pages to get myself caught up and all I can say is... Man... I need to get Caught Up!!!
> Look Good as Always!!!
> *


thanks Kricket but you and me both know yours is awsome and putting it down in this game brother!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+Mar 15 2009, 05:26 PM~13287548-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kandy Drippa_@Mar 17 2009, 04:31 PM~13306877
> *this is looking SICK!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 17 2009, 12:59 PM~13304992
> *post pics mofo!
> *


soon my young Magic H... :biggrin:


----------



## Str8sharkin78

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 11 2008, 07:57 PM~9672014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn dave!....Im tired of seeing this car cause everytime I see it it makes me wanna cry.... :tears: ....just because its a sick ass ride!.... :biggrin: .....keep up the good work bro!.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Douk

tu vas tous les tuer frangin


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Str8sharkin78_@Mar 18 2009, 12:11 PM~13315108
> *damn dave!....Im tired of seeing this car cause everytime I see it it makes me wanna cry.... :tears: ....just because its a sick ass ride!.... :biggrin: .....keep up the good work bro!.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Sammy...Oh yeah and we took out that rough looking engine block and spent a lot of hours polishing it and making it smooth...Here are some pics after polishing and primered...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Looks much better now...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

We painted it with the same color base coat as the car...Cost a grip but it is well worth it I think...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

some more engraved stuff for the car now off to the plater...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some parts done before plating...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 18 2009, 05:29 PM~13317758
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

my zenith knock offs engraved before plating...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Now these knockoffs are off to the plater for some fresh chrome...


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 18 2009, 05:37 PM~13317831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ah yeah those a reeeeeeeeeeeeeally badass


----------



## Pure Xtc

Your Car is Like the KOOLAID MAN SERVING UP HATER-AID to Jealous Cats....Why You Always Causing Trouble!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:0 :0


----------



## abel




----------



## mademan

damn!!! I hate myself more and more everytime I see this topic.. knowing mine will NEVER be this wicked!!!

great work so far!!


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 18 2009, 03:24 PM~13317714
> *some more engraved stuff for the car now off to the plater...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## benz88

damn, looking good! petros was right, king of ballers. lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

dave your making history and the future at the same time homie, damn bro, details like a mofo


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 18 2009, 11:59 PM~13321889
> *damn, looking good! petros was right, king of ballers. lol
> *


 :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 18 2009, 11:59 PM~13321889
> *damn, looking good! petros was right, king of ballers. lol
> *


don't listen to Petros man, he has 10 times more cash than me...   I live like a damn animal up here


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 19 2009, 12:04 AM~13321935
> *dave your making history and the future at the same time homie, damn bro, details like a mofo
> *


thanks Billy...Just doing my best up here bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 18 2009, 10:06 PM~13320387
> *:wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 19 2009, 08:39 AM~13323953
> *don't listen to Petros man, he has 10 times more cash than me...     I live like a damn animal up here
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Douk_@Mar 18 2009, 01:15 PM~13315676
> *tu vas tous les tuer frangin
> *


Je sais pas mon frero mais tout ce que je peux dire, c'est que je fais mon possible...


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## MISTER ED

ok you can stop now you already got lowrider cadillac of the year :thumbsup: 



jugde by the streets :biggrin: 

























we want to see it together already, beautiful....


----------



## LA CURA

HEY DAVE LOOKIN GOOD LIKE ALWAYZ HOMIE!


----------



## kaos283

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 18 2009, 03:16 PM~13317660
> *thanks Sammy...Oh yeah and we took out that rough looking engine block and spent a lot of hours polishing it and making it smooth...Here are some pics after polishing and primered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Humm, I wonder what we are gonna do while waiting for all my chrome/engraved parts. Oh well let's take out the engine and polish it, and paint it again. 

What next, a matching truck and trailor. :biggrin:

Looking good Dave. :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 19 2009, 07:39 AM~13323953
> *don't listen to Petros man, he has 10 times more cash than me...     I live like a damn animal up here
> *



:uh: :biggrin: i aint no baller LOL


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 19 2009, 08:39 AM~13323953
> *don't listen to Petros man, he has 10 times more cash than me...     I live like a damn animal up here
> *



yeah like a lion the king of the jungle


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@Mar 19 2009, 07:16 PM~13329042
> *Humm, I wonder what we are gonna do while waiting for all my chrome/engraved parts.  Oh well let's take out the engine and polish it,  and paint it again.
> 
> What next, a matching truck and trailor. :biggrin:
> 
> Looking good Dave.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 18 2009, 03:22 PM~13317695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 LOVE THAT COLOR!!


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 19 2009, 04:41 PM~13328026
> *ok you can stop now you already got lowrider cadillac of the year  :thumbsup:
> jugde by the streets  :biggrin:
> we want to see it together already, beautiful....
> *


thanks bro...But there are some bad ass fleetwoods out there too and that's not being modest bro, but the truth!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Mar 19 2009, 05:37 PM~13328594
> *HEY DAVE LOOKIN GOOD LIKE ALWAYZ HOMIE!
> *


thanks Cisco...Doing my best bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@Mar 19 2009, 06:16 PM~13329042
> *Humm, I wonder what we are gonna do while waiting for all my chrome/engraved parts.  Oh well let's take out the engine and polish it,  and paint it again.
> 
> What next, a matching truck and trailor. :biggrin:
> 
> Looking good Dave.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Novan but the truck and trailor won't be next though... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Mar 21 2009, 01:24 PM~13345998
> *:uh:  :biggrin: i aint no baller LOL
> *


yeah right fool :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 22 2009, 10:11 AM~13352228
> *:0 LOVE THAT COLOR!!
> *


thanks James...


----------



## Huggies

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 24 2009, 05:18 PM~13377493
> *thanks Novan but the truck and trailor won't be next though... :biggrin:
> *


It's not gonna be matching... the only reason is... it's not always the fleet that's gonna be in the trailer


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Mar 24 2009, 07:21 PM~13377537
> *It's not gonna be matching... the only reason is...  it's not always the fleet that's gonna be in the trailer
> *


hahaha yeah that would be nice... :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

ttt


----------



## Douk




----------



## kaos283

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Mar 24 2009, 05:21 PM~13377537
> *It's not gonna be matching... the only reason is...  it's not always the fleet that's gonna be in the trailer
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc+Mar 17 2009, 09:46 AM~13304269-->
> 
> 
> 
> wHAT UP kRICKET!!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 17 2009, 06:19 PM~13308885
> *thanks Kricket but you and me both know yours is awsome and putting it down in this game brother!!!
> *


What up Mane! Yall doing some great work up there! But Dogg... Please stop already you got this shit on lock! :biggrin: I need to start stilling ideas just to keep up! I might have to hit up Pure Xtc for some parts! That is if I can ever get my money staight! :biggrin:


----------



## STLLO64

Lookin good Dave


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

:wave:


----------



## specialk11232

:nicoderm:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 26 2009, 02:05 AM~13393319
> *What up Mane! Yall doing some great work up there! But Dogg... Please stop already you got this shit on lock!  :biggrin: I need to start stilling ideas just to keep up! I might have to hit up Pure Xtc for some parts! That is if I can ever get my money staight!  :biggrin:
> *


damn fool, you are the richest man I know... :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Mar 26 2009, 06:33 PM~13399411
> *Lookin good Dave
> *


thanks Bradley...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Mar 27 2009, 01:33 AM~13404234
> *:wave:
> *


what's going on Rick...


----------



## MISTER ED

I JUST CANT GET ENUFF OF UR RIDE....


----------



## NaptownSwangin

GAWD DAMN.  :worship:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 14 2009, 05:20 PM~13280716
> *DAAAAAAAAAVVVVVVVIIIIIIIDDDDDDDD!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


What up Jas? I see your keeping busy on Daves Caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

ttt for starburst


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 29 2009, 03:01 PM~13424022
> *damn fool, you are the richest man I know... :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :loco:


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 18 2009, 06:24 PM~13317714
> *some more engraved stuff for the car now off to the plater...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are those panels for the trunk Dave?
car is looking TOOOOO GOOD, MIND BLASTING :biggrin: 

Bubs


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 29 2009, 09:21 PM~13425395
> *What up Jas? I see your keeping busy on Daves Caddy :thumbsup:
> *



Dave is my BEST and WORST customer cause he's always asking me to come up with some trick as, never done before, almost impossible to do shit!! :biggrin: 

But I don't Mind  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 10 2009, 09:50 AM~13536959
> *Dave is my BEST and WORST customer cause he's always asking me to come up with some trick as, never done before, almost impossible to do shit!!  :biggrin:
> 
> But I don't Mind    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  Hey as long as hes paying its all good!! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Mar 29 2009, 05:25 PM~13424135-->
> 
> 
> 
> I JUST CANT GET ENUFF OF UR RIDE....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NaptownSwangin_@Mar 29 2009, 08:07 PM~13425252
> *GAWD DAMN.  :worship:
> *


thanks guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 3 2009, 05:09 AM~13473106
> *:nono:  :loco:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 10 2009, 08:50 AM~13536959
> *Dave is my BEST and WORST customer cause he's always asking me to come up with some trick as, never done before, almost impossible to do shit!!  :biggrin:
> 
> But I don't Mind    :biggrin:
> *


you are always coming up with some bad ass work Jas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Apr 6 2009, 09:15 PM~13501241
> *are those panels for the trunk Dave?
> car is looking TOOOOO  GOOD, MIND BLASTING :biggrin:
> 
> Bubs
> *


what's up Bubs...


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Douk

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

ttt for the king of montreal


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

some stuff I'm getting back from the plater...Hood brackets, fuse box cover, gas tank and custom interior parts, ect...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

also got some more parts engraved soon to be heading to the plater...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

GOD DAMM DAVE .................. :thumbsup:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 10 2009, 10:04 PM~13543886
> *GOD DAMM DAVE .................. :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Apr 10 2009, 10:14 PM~13543980
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 11 2009, 01:04 AM~13543886
> *GOD DAMM DAVE .................. :thumbsup:
> *


x99999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## Douk

top 20 mon frere


----------



## low4ever

wow, you not leaving any room for anybody to top that caddy?  :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

The Lux's first LOTY....... :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Canada's first for that matter ....... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 10 2009, 04:47 PM~13541499
> *also got some more parts engraved soon to be heading to the plater...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

baddest fleet out there :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Brandon

looking good homie. just painted the cutlass silver with silver flake and candy red patterns ill get pics up soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

what up dave!?


----------



## benz88

Damn. KING of fleets.


----------



## TORONTO

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 12 2009, 12:45 PM~13553544
> *baddest fleet out there :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin: dave doesn't play no games... he's not fuckin around!


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 10 2009, 04:47 PM~13541499
> *also got some more parts engraved soon to be heading to the plater...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn dave looking real good. much props big homie.


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 10 2009, 07:42 PM~13541475
> *some stuff I'm getting back from the plater...Hood brackets, fuse box cover, gas tank and custom interior parts, ect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your such a show off...you rich fawker. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

damn dave,leave some room for the other competitors....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Apr 11 2009, 12:04 AM~13543886-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOD DAMM DAVE .................. :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Rich
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by GREAT [email protected] 11 2009, 12:14 AM~13543980
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Pelon
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lowridin IV [email protected] 11 2009, 01:37 PM~13546583
> *x3
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 02:08 PM~13546772
> *x99999999999999999999999999999999999
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> <!--QuoteBegin-Douk_@Apr 11 2009, 03:53 PM~13547453
> *top 20 mon frere
> *


hahaha faut pas exagérer frero... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob+Apr 12 2009, 07:00 AM~13551945-->
> 
> 
> 
> The Lux's first LOTY....... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Gorilla Bob_@Apr 12 2009, 07:03 AM~13551950
> *Canada's  first for that matter ....... :biggrin:
> *


hahaha what's going on Bob...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Apr 12 2009, 02:47 PM~13554321
> *looking good homie. just painted the cutlass silver with silver flake and candy red patterns ill get pics up soon. :biggrin:
> *


Right on Brandon...Post up some pics Brandon...


----------



## syked1

wasup dave damn midas well just engrave the whole undies too?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 12 2009, 03:20 PM~13554502
> *what up dave!?
> *


what's going on Coast...Good seeing you out there at the Lux SJ bbq...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 12 2009, 12:45 PM~13553544
> *baddest fleet out there :biggrin:
> *


don't know about that boss but you know I'm doing my best...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by benz88+Apr 12 2009, 04:16 PM~13554784-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. KING of fleets.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 04:59 PM~13554964
> *X2  :biggrin:  dave doesn't play no games... he's not fuckin around!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vengence_@Apr 13 2009, 01:30 PM~13561453
> *damn dave,leave some room for the other competitors....
> *


believe me guys, the car aint perfect or anything close to it but thanks for the good words


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Apr 12 2009, 09:49 PM~13556777
> *damn dave looking  real  good. much props big homie.
> *


thanks Jose...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Apr 13 2009, 12:44 AM~13558369
> *Your such a show off...you rich fawker.  :biggrin:
> *


I'm not rich  but I wish I was fokker...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 13 2009, 09:35 PM~13566131
> *wasup dave damn midas well just engrave the whole undies too?
> *


I probably would have done it if I did not have all the undercarriage already plated...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 13 2009, 07:43 PM~13566243
> *I probably would have done it if I did not have all the undercarriage already plated...
> *


ENGRAVE A DIFFERENT ONE, THEN SELL THE PLATED ONE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 13 2009, 10:02 PM~13566520
> *ENGRAVE A DIFFERENT ONE, THEN SELL THE PLATED ONE
> *


I would never get the cash I put in that chrome bro and the car needs to come out now...


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 13 2009, 11:04 PM~13566548
> *I would never get the cash I put in that chrome bro and the car needs to come out now...
> *


----------



## latinx4life

what up dave or should i say the king of montreal....lol good meeting you in san jo cant wait to see the car in person :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by latinx4life_@Apr 13 2009, 09:50 PM~13568031
> *what up dave or should i say the king of montreal....lol good meeting you in  san jo cant wait to see the car in person  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


WHATS UP PRIMO ... I TRIED TO HAVE HIM SIGN MY DESK BUT HE WASNT HAVING IT .. HE SAID IF HE COULDNT ENGRAVE IT , IT WAS JUST A WASTE OF TIME ... :biggrin:


----------



## latinx4life

:biggrin: :biggrin: thats to bad he did grace us with his presence though and actually sat next to him..... and walked him to the rest room lol just messin wit you dave nuttin but luv homie


----------



## Lil Brandon

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

:0 :0 :0 :0 

Looking hella good! :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair

daammm!!! looking good


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

some other pics of my tanks before getting plated...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Apr 14 2009, 09:41 AM~13570825
> *daammm!!! looking good
> *


thanks Freddy...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by latinx4life_@Apr 13 2009, 11:50 PM~13568031
> *what up dave or should i say the king of montreal....lol good meeting you in  san jo cant wait to see the car in person  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


It was great to meet you bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE+Apr 14 2009, 12:05 AM~13568229-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP PRIMO ... I TRIED TO HAVE HIM SIGN MY DESK BUT HE WASNT HAVING IT .. HE SAID IF HE COULDNT ENGRAVE IT , IT WAS JUST A WASTE OF TIME ...  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-latinx4life_@Apr 14 2009, 12:14 AM~13568342
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: thats to bad he did grace us with his presence though and actually sat next to him..... and walked him to the rest room lol just messin wit you dave nuttin but luv homie
> *


hahahaha fools... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

Tanks look badass!!!


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## el-rimo

TTT for my brother dave 
fuckin good job bro !!!!


----------



## specialk11232

this thing is insane!!


----------



## Douk

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Apr 15 2009, 10:16 AM~13583219
> *TTT for my brother dave
> fuckin good job bro !!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Rocksolid420

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 10 2009, 04:42 PM~13541475
> *some stuff I'm getting back from the plater...Hood brackets, fuse box cover, gas tank and custom interior parts, ect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 wow looks nice man


----------



## low4ever

ugh! is there anything else to engrave. i hate all you guys and your money lol. 

JK amazing car bro! You have set the bar through the ceiling :thumbsup:


----------



## hugos76

Fuckn canadians! they have nothing better to do than engrave, chrome and candy everything.
:biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 15 2009, 08:49 PM~13589909
> *Fuckn canadians! they have nothing better to do than engrave, chrome and candy everything.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 15 2009, 11:49 PM~13589909
> *Fuckn canadians! they have nothing better to do than engrave, chrome and candy everything.
> :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## topless65

dave has more things chromed on his 1 car then some car clubs have on all their cars combined...lol what a rich guy :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 14 2009, 06:46 PM~13575789
> *some other pics of my tanks before getting plated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Apr 16 2009, 03:39 PM~13596005
> *dave has more things chromed on his 1 car then some car clubs have on all their cars combined...lol what a rich guy :biggrin:
> *


Not rich at all and we all know that when your 65 rag comes out, it will put this fleetwood to shame...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Apr 14 2009, 05:52 PM~13575873-->
> 
> 
> 
> Tanks look badass!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by el[email protected] 15 2009, 12:16 PM~13583219
> *TTT for my brother dave
> fuckin good job bro !!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 02:31 PM~13584392
> *this thing is insane!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 02:35 PM~13584441
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rocksolid420_@Apr 15 2009, 05:39 PM~13586307
> *wow looks nice man
> *



thanks brothers...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Apr 15 2009, 09:23 PM~13588504
> *ugh! is there anything else to engrave. i hate all you guys and your money lol.
> 
> JK amazing car bro!  You have set the bar through the ceiling  :thumbsup:
> *


Doing the best I can bro and there are some crazy ass fleets out there right now already but thank you for the good words...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 15 2009, 10:49 PM~13589909
> *Fuckn canadians! they have nothing better to do than engrave, chrome and candy everything.
> :biggrin:
> *


hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76

WARNING
DONT LOOK AT THIS THING UNDER THE SUN! YOULL GO BLIND!


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

Wow wow wow wow everytime I come in this topic I get hit in da head wit some new shit u doing......this shit is ridicoulosly clean fam!!!!! 


Taking ur time but when it comes out IT WILL BE DA BADDEST FLEET ON DA STREET!!! 

I know ur a humble guy and won't admit to dat.......but truth be told...ain't shit fuckin wit this!!!


----------



## puertorican65

sick ass ride homie


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Apr 17 2009, 11:17 AM~13606801
> *sick ass ride homie
> *


X49


----------



## Douk

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 17 2009, 05:58 PM~13609800
> *X49
> *


x74 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 17 2009, 02:29 PM~13606362
> *Wow wow wow wow everytime I come in this topic I get hit in da head wit some new shit u doing......this shit is ridicoulosly clean fam!!!!!
> Taking ur time but when it comes out IT WILL BE DA BADDEST FLEET ON DA STREET!!!
> 
> I know ur a humble guy and won't admit to dat.......but truth be told...ain't shit fuckin wit this!!!
> *


you didn see nothing yet  :cheesy:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 10 2009, 04:42 PM~13541475
> *some stuff I'm getting back from the plater...Hood brackets, fuse box cover, gas tank and custom interior parts, ect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks hell of good...keep doing the dam thang


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 17 2009, 09:18 PM~13611442
> *you didn see nothing yet    :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 cant wait to see da rest!!!!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

IF GOD HIM SELF WAS TO BUILD A BIGBODY IT PROB LOOK LIKE THIS ONE,PROPS ON THE LAC HOMIE I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT TO SAY...MAKE ME WANNA GO OUT IN THE GARAGE AND SLAP THE FUCK OUT MY CADILLAC... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Apr 18 2009, 02:00 PM~13614982
> *IF GOD HIM SELF WAS TO BUILD A BIGBODY IT PROB LOOK LIKE THIS ONE,PROPS ON THE LAC HOMIE I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT TO SAY...MAKE ME WANNA GO OUT IN THE GARAGE AND SLAP THE FUCK OUT MY CADILLAC... :biggrin:
> *


Hes a Caddy God, and he just built it :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo

Looking good Dave


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

hey dave who does your machine engraving?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 18 2009, 06:29 PM~13616697
> *hey dave who does your machine engraving?
> *


PureXTC on here did it for me...Hit him up his name is Jas...


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Apr 18 2009, 05:38 PM~13616402
> *Looking good Dave
> *


thanks man...


----------



## Badass94Cad

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Apr 18 2009, 01:00 PM~13614982
> *IF GOD HIM SELF WAS TO BUILD A BIGBODY IT PROB LOOK LIKE THIS ONE,PROPS ON THE LAC HOMIE I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT TO SAY...MAKE ME WANNA GO OUT IN THE GARAGE AND SLAP THE FUCK OUT MY CADILLAC... :biggrin:
> *


hahaha damn thanks bro but I would not go that far... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 17 2009, 01:29 PM~13606362
> *Wow wow wow wow everytime I come in this topic I get hit in da head wit some new shit u doing......this shit is ridicoulosly clean fam!!!!!
> Taking ur time but when it comes out IT WILL BE DA BADDEST FLEET ON DA STREET!!!
> 
> I know ur a humble guy and won't admit to dat.......but truth be told...ain't shit fuckin wit this!!!
> *


thanks for the good words man...All I can say is that I'm doing my best and believe me the car has flaws though...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by puertorican65+Apr 17 2009, 02:17 PM~13606801-->
> 
> 
> 
> sick ass ride homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by MR [email protected] 17 2009, 07:58 PM~13609800
> *X49
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Douk_@Apr 17 2009, 08:34 PM~13610023
> *x74 :biggrin:
> *


thanks guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 17 2009, 11:53 PM~13611685
> *looks hell of good...keep doing the dam thang
> *


thanks bro...yours is badass!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Apr 18 2009, 08:59 PM~13617553
> *:0
> *


what's up Jeff...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 18 2009, 01:38 PM~13615248
> *Hes a Caddy God, and he just built it :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 18 2009, 08:58 PM~13617547
> *
> *


what's going on bro?


----------



## syked1

whats up dave sick as usual


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

off the chain


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 18 2009, 07:12 PM~13617642
> *what's going on bro?
> *


Just waiting for more updates. :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 18 2009, 07:04 PM~13617598
> *thanks bro...yours is badass!!!
> *


thanks homie i'm trying..but you stepped up game 4 everyone 2 only RESPECT & ADMIRE THE DETAIL


----------



## latinx4life

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: what up dave hows the car coming along sick as usual


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 19 2009, 09:40 PM~13625271
> *thanks homie i'm trying..but you stepped up game 4 everyone 2 only RESPECT & ADMIRE THE DETAIL
> *


thanks for the good words man...All I can say is that I'm doing my very best...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$+Apr 18 2009, 10:21 PM~13618144-->
> 
> 
> 
> off the chain
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Billy
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 18 2009, 11:13 PM~13618596
> *Just waiting for more updates.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a couple more coming up...
> <!--QuoteBegin-latinx4life_@Apr 20 2009, 11:24 AM~13629607
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: what up dave hows the car coming along sick as usual
> *


thanks bro...I'm just about done finally...


----------



## lolow




----------



## benz88

alright, i want some pics boss. lol.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

*LOOKING BADA$$ DAVE!!!*


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## lolow

good morning ............Baller :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Apr 10 2009, 04:42 PM~13541475-->
> 
> 
> 
> some stuff I'm getting back from the plater...Hood brackets, fuse box cover, gas tank and custom interior parts, ect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cool
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 10 2009, 04:47 PM~13541499
> *also got some more parts engraved soon to be heading to the plater...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn, BALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLIN! man u doin it big bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 23 2009, 10:29 PM~13672473
> *LOOKING BADA$$ DAVE!!!
> *


thanks Kricket...Almost ready to roll bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Apr 28 2009, 08:21 PM~13720474
> *damn, BALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLIN! man u doin it big bro
> *


not ballin Billy but doing my best brother...  How you been homie?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some chrome ready to be picked up...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 25 2009, 08:04 AM~13684984
> *good morning ............Baller  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## lolow

hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## LuxuriouS PINK

REPRESENT LUXURIOUS MONTREAL ! AM FUCKING PROUD !


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 28 2009, 09:37 PM~13720630
> *Some chrome ready to be picked up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAYUM!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 30 2009, 07:53 AM~13739772
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  DAYUM!!!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 28 2009, 06:37 PM~13720630
> *Some chrome ready to be picked up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

:h5:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

:wave:


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 28 2009, 06:37 PM~13720630
> *Some chrome ready to be picked up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.....

that shit is crazy but where they go :0


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Floor pans ? Or mats ? Or fake out panels for? Bad ass tho ! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACJON

The chrome and engraved parts look amazing as always!


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 28 2009, 08:37 PM~13720630
> *Some chrome ready to be picked up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where do these parts go?


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by topless65_@May 4 2009, 10:37 AM~13778055
> *where do these parts go?
> *


dont want to speak for dave - but they look like beauty "boards" to me :0


----------



## topless65

for the trunk?


----------



## jonjay206

This is one impressive Lac... Look forward to seeing the spread in LRM!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@May 4 2009, 02:50 PM~13781716
> *This is one impressive Lac...  Look forward to seeing the spread in LRM!!!
> *


x2


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@May 4 2009, 04:14 PM~13782638
> *x2
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## titslover

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 4 2009, 10:50 AM~13778756
> *dont want to speak for dave - but they look like beauty "boards" to me  :0
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 28 2009, 07:37 PM~13720630
> *Some chrome ready to be picked up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass bro


----------



## G'dupGbody

hope to see this car in person in a couple months ur bringin it down to scrape right :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@May 6 2009, 09:41 PM~13809074
> *hope to see this car in person in a couple months ur bringin it down to scrape right :cheesy:
> *


that's the plan... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 4 2009, 11:50 AM~13778756
> *dont want to speak for dave - but they look like beauty "boards" to me  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@May 4 2009, 04:50 PM~13781716
> *This is one impressive Lac...  Look forward to seeing the spread in LRM!!!
> *


thanks bro...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

hey dave can u send over some of ur overlapping money from ur piggy bank to finish my bike!! i only need 5grand!!

thanks for ur help


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 28 2009, 08:37 PM~13720630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DID YOU COME UP WITH THE IDEAL OF MAKE YOU COME CHROME WINDOWS......... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 7 2009, 07:36 AM~13812647
> *DID YOU COME UP WITH THE IDEAL OF MAKE YOU COME CHROME WINDOWS......... :0
> *


hahaha no...


----------



## Gorilla Bob

What up


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 7 2009, 05:36 AM~13812647
> *DID YOU COME UP WITH THE IDEAL OF MAKE YOU COME CHROME WINDOWS......... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That is what I thought they looked like the first time I saw the picture of them. 

They look dam nice in chrome now though! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

OH MY FUCK ,I JUST CAME IN MY SHORTS,ON MY DESK AND ALL OVER MY COMPUTER....THIS CADDY IS THE KING OF KINGS :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

I CANT EVEN COME BACK TO THIS TOPIC ANY MORE...I THOUGHT YOU WOULDA STOPED BY NOW WIT THE CHROME AND ENGRAVING...YOU MUST BE LIKE THE BILL GATES OF LOWRIDING...LOOKS GOOD HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 7 2009, 08:40 AM~13813017
> *hahaha no...
> *


 :banghead: BUT NOW THAT YOU HAVE THAT IDEAL IN YOU HEAD WHAT'S NEXT........... :scrutinize:


----------



## rusty caprice




----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@May 7 2009, 09:21 PM~13819822
> *I CANT EVEN COME BACK TO THIS TOPIC ANY MORE...I THOUGHT YOU WOULDA STOPED BY NOW WIT THE CHROME AND ENGRAVING...YOU MUST BE LIKE THE BILL GATES OF LOWRIDING...LOOKS GOOD HOMIE... :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 8 2009, 05:57 AM~13824328
> *:banghead: BUT NOW THAT YOU HAVE THAT IDEAL IN YOU HEAD WHAT'S NEXT........... :scrutinize:
> *


YOU DONT WANNA KNOW ...  :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 20 2009, 10:22 PM~13065329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@May 10 2009, 11:49 PM~13848255
> *YOU DONT WANNA KNOW ...    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## latinx4life

what up dave hows the car coming along any new pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

sup dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+May 7 2009, 06:16 PM~13818723-->
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY FUCK ,I JUST CAME IN MY SHORTS,ON MY DESK AND ALL OVER MY COMPUTER....THIS CADDY IS THE KING OF KINGS :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 08:21 PM~13819822
> *I CANT EVEN COME BACK TO THIS TOPIC ANY MORE...I THOUGHT YOU WOULDA STOPED BY NOW WIT THE CHROME AND ENGRAVING...YOU MUST BE LIKE THE BILL GATES OF LOWRIDING...LOOKS GOOD HOMIE... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 11 2009, 01:02 AM~13848847
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 8 2009, 07:57 AM~13824328
> *:banghead: BUT NOW THAT YOU HAVE THAT IDEAL IN YOU HEAD WHAT'S NEXT........... :scrutinize:
> *


no going to do chrome windows bro... :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@May 13 2009, 05:13 PM~13876108
> *sup dave
> *


sup rick, your caddy is looking hella nice man...I love the new graphics...badass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by latinx4life_@May 11 2009, 05:14 PM~13854422
> *what up dave hows the car coming along any new pics  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes I got new progress pics bro...Just have to put them together and post them up...


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

post that shit dave u wanna be baller :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 14 2009, 09:03 AM~13883209
> *post that shit dave u wanna be baller :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh shit thanks bro, finally a guy that calls me a wanna be baller instead of a straight up baller  ...Damn I'm getting closer to what I really am...An ordinary struggling guy making sacrifices to try to build this summer beater...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 14 2009, 07:08 AM~13883239
> *oh shit thanks bro, finally a guy that calls me a wanna be baller instead of a straight up baller  ...Damn I'm getting closer to what I really am...An ordinary struggling guy making sacrifices to try to build this summer beater...
> *


c-mon post some progress


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 14 2009, 06:11 AM~13882929
> *sup rick, your caddy is looking hella nice man...I love the new graphics...badass!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks bro..u planning on bringing that bad boy 2 cali someday


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@May 14 2009, 11:29 PM~13891869
> *thanks bro..u planning on bringing that bad boy 2 cali someday
> *


Maybe but that is a 6000 miles round trip but that would be nice...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Since I got all my trunk panels engraved and plated and some of my set up parts are also engraved and all plated, I decided to add a little touch of red matching paint on some of the machine engraving parts (battery engine covers-battery hold downs and custom rad cover plate as well as the pump tanks...Here are some pics:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I also got a custom steering wheel done by Jas (PureXTC)... A two layor steering wheel done in copper and chrome. The ring and the pinstrippe looking shape design at the bottom will be fully engraved and plated along with the horn...The Starburst letters will be copper plated. Here are some pics of the steering wheel raw:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here are some pics of the same custom steering wheel welded and polished and ready for the engraving and plating:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some pics of the custom steering wheel engraved before going to chrome:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I also got PureXTC to make me a double layor badge for the trunk...Here is a pic before the plating:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here are some pics all done up:


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 17 2009, 12:36 PM~13911484
> *Some pics of the custom steering wheel engraved before going to chrome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats nice


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I did get all my trunk panels back from the plater...Here are some pics:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

some other odd parts back from the plater:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

gotta love the detail put into this cadi...........well deserved dave


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 17 2009, 10:38 AM~13911798
> *gotta love the detail put into this cadi...........well deserved dave
> *


x78 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

It reaks of money everytime I come in here :biggrin:


----------



## "ACE"

DAMN BRO. YOU ARE NOW IN A CLASS BY YOURSELF. THE QUALITY AND WORKMANSHIP THAT HAS GONE INTO BUILDING THIS RISE IS OF TOP QUALITY....... KEEP IT GOING IT MOTIVATES ALL OF US..... NO ONE CAN HATE ON YOU.


----------



## "ACE"

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@May 4 2009, 06:50 PM~13781716
> *This is one impressive Lac...  Look forward to seeing the spread in LRM!!!
> *



IT BETTER BE ON THE COVER AND CENTERFOLD... :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> IT BETTER BE ON THE COVER AND CENTERFOLD... :biggrin:
> [/b]


for sure. he deserves it and so do the canadians that are building quality lowriders
down there. i am lucky to have family in canada and very proud


----------



## latinx4life

got damn dave that shit is sick :worship: :worship: :worship: hale to the king of montreal lol


----------



## Canada

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 17 2009, 02:26 PM~13912063
> *It reaks of money everytime I come in here :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, jesus how much do you have invested so far on this baby.

Edit: This topic deserves to be pinned. 
(not that it needs to be bumped)
it just deserves it. :thumbsup:


----------



## titslover

:biggrin:


----------



## D!!!1

:thumbsup:


----------



## Huggies

Damn... your'e like King Midas... but with a chrome finger instead of a gold one... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 17 2009, 02:26 PM~13912063
> *It reaks of money everytime I come in here :biggrin:
> *


hahaha so true :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> IT BETTER BE ON THE COVER AND CENTERFOLD... :biggrin:
> [/b]





> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 17 2009, 02:50 PM~13912187
> *for sure. he deserves it and so do the canadians that are building quality lowriders
> down there. i am lucky to have family in canada and very proud
> *


yea but ``those`` magazines dont give a fuck about east coast canadian  (or just the east cost for that matter)


----------



## Douk

du tres lourd comme d'hab Frangin


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+May 17 2009, 12:36 PM~13911484-->
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics of the custom steering wheel engraved before going to chrome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 17 2009, 12:39 PM~13911500
> *Here are some pics all done up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dayum!!! You already got the Pics Up!!! Shit Dave...ONE BADASS LAC!! Your Nuts Bro!!! Nice Work


----------



## alex_low

I don't no what to say about this caddy dave

everytimz I watch this topic I would cry after I view my Monte carlo on my driveway

:biggrin: I hate you ballers :biggrin:  

 fucking crazy ass ride dave 

I hope to see you this summer whit this one (do you gonna ride it?) 

:cheesy: my father said you are retard to put all this cash into this car but he love it a lot  

the steering wheels look amazing the guys do a really nice job


----------



## G'dupGbody

dave you are one crazy bastard im speechless :0


----------



## 79 cutty

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 18 2009, 02:03 PM~13920576
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Im down on my knees (no ****) right along with 79 Cutty :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 18 2009, 11:06 AM~13920610
> *<span style='colorurple'>(no ****) right along with 79 Cutty  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin: looking real good Dave cant wait to see the lac in person.


----------



## lolow




----------



## Lowridin IV Life

Everything is looking good!! Love that steering wheel!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS+May 17 2009, 12:38 PM~13911798-->
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love the detail put into this cadi...........well deserved dave
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DirtyBird2_@May 17 2009, 12:55 PM~13911901
> *x78 :biggrin:
> *


thanks brothers...


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 18 2009, 02:31 AM~13917336
> *yea but ``those`` magazines dont give a fuck about east coast canadian   (or just the east cost for that matter)*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@May 18 2009, 12:48 PM~13920396
> *I don't no what to say about this caddy dave
> 
> everytimz I watch this topic I would cry after I view my Monte carlo on my driveway
> 
> :biggrin:  I hate you ballers  :biggrin:
> 
> fucking crazy ass ride dave
> 
> I hope to see you this summer whit this one  (do you gonna ride it?)
> 
> :cheesy:  my father said you are retard to put all this cash into this car but he love it a lot
> 
> the steering wheels look amazing the guys do a really nice job
> *


thanks Alex...Lowriding is a passion bro like pretty much any other car culture...Money will be lost a great deal on that one but I'm trying to achieve something so I can be satisfied with myself in this lowrider game...That's also worth money to me...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> DAMN BRO. YOU ARE NOW IN A CLASS BY YOURSELF. THE QUALITY AND WORKMANSHIP THAT HAS GONE INTO BUILDING THIS RISE IS OF TOP QUALITY....... KEEP IT GOING IT MOTIVATES ALL OF US.....  NO ONE CAN HATE ON YOU.
> [/b]


thanks for the good words...I'm sure a lot of guys building big bodies out there who never really made a buildup topic have done just as much as me, just different ideas but thanks man, I really appreciate the good words....  



> IT BETTER BE ON THE COVER AND CENTERFOLD... :biggrin:
> [/b]


thanks man...Don't know if I ever gonna get there but it doesn't really matter cause I really do it for myself... :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PAYASO'S49, LuxuriouSMontreaL, JT1964, MISTER ED


:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 17 2009, 01:50 PM~13912187
> *for sure. he deserves it and so do the canadians that are building quality lowriders
> down there. i am lucky to have family in canada and very proud
> *


yes I know of some other Canadians out there building some badass rides and putting a lot of effort in this game from British Columbia to Quebec...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by latinx4life+May 17 2009, 07:58 PM~13914188-->
> 
> 
> 
> got damn dave that shit is sick  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: hale to the king of montreal lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]May 17 2009, 08:54 PM~13914639
> *Yeah, jesus how much do you have invested so far on this baby.
> 
> Edit: This topic deserves to be pinned.
> (not that it needs to be bumped)
> it just deserves it. :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 09:36 PM~13915018
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by G'[email protected] 18 2009, 12:55 PM~13920478
> *dave you are one crazy bastard im speechless :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 18 2009, 01:03 PM~13920576
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 01:06 PM~13920610
> *Im down on my knees (no ****) right along with 79 Cutty  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lowridin IV Life_@May 18 2009, 05:00 PM~13923105
> *Everything is looking good!! Love that steering wheel!!
> *



thanks for all the good words and comments guys...Really appreciated!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 18 2009, 09:42 AM~13918749
> *Dayum!!! You already got the Pics Up!!!  Shit Dave...ONE BADASS LAC!!  Your Nuts Bro!!!  Nice Work
> *


You've done a shit load of custom parts on that car Jas...All your work is top notch!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 18 2009, 01:11 PM~13920679
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:  looking real good Dave cant wait to see the lac  in person.
> *


Next summer I'm planning on coming down in your State for a couple of shows or gathering...


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 18 2009, 04:10 PM~13924022
> *Next summer I'm planning on coming down in your State for a couple of shows or gathering...
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Douk_@May 18 2009, 01:58 AM~13917494
> *du tres lourd comme d'hab Frangin
> *


merci mon frero...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 18 2009, 06:21 PM~13924111
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


the Cinco de Mayo show...


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 18 2009, 04:22 PM~13924115
> *merci mon frero...
> *


no-con-pren-day . :dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 18 2009, 06:24 PM~13924137
> *no-con-pren-day . :dunno:
> *


that is french brother...  My native tongue...


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 18 2009, 04:23 PM~13924132
> *the Cinco de Mayo show...
> *


damn i hope u make it next year cant wait to see that nice bomb or the lac Dave .


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 18 2009, 06:27 PM~13924159
> *damn i hope u make it next year cant wait to see that nice bomb or the lac  Dave .
> *


seriously it's one of the shows I want to go to and I'm gonna bring the caddy most likely...Will you have your bomb there you think?


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 18 2009, 04:29 PM~13924167
> *seriously it's one of the shows I want to go to and I'm gonna bring the caddy most likely...Will you have your bomb there you think?
> *


yes sir . the ups just arrive with bunch of parts i need it to get my truck running I'm up loading 30 flicks I'll post them in my build up topic later.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 18 2009, 06:34 PM~13924207
> *yes sir . the ups just arrive with bunch of parts i need it to get my truck running I'm up loading 30 flicks I'll post them in my build up topic later.
> *


oh shit right on!!! Your truck has to be the cleanest trokita west of the Mississipi bro...High quality ride!!!


----------



## luxridez

Damn!! this is one BAD ass caddy.....mad props man


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 18 2009, 04:36 PM~13924216
> *oh shit right on!!! Your truck has to be the cleanest trokita west of the Mississipi bro...High quality ride!!!
> *


thanks dave im learning from you bro.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by luxridez_@May 18 2009, 06:51 PM~13924325
> *Damn!! this is one BAD ass caddy.....mad props man
> *


thanks bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 18 2009, 06:55 PM~13924368
> *thanks dave im learning from you bro.
> *


Damn Jose you have nothing tolearn from me brother...You were doing great before I got in this game I'm sure and you got Kricket that is building HIGH quality shit down there...


----------



## excalibur

everytime I think you have done it all, there is something new to make me shit myself. that steering wheel and badges are unbeliveable. this is gonna be the baddest caddy ever.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

:worship: *DAVE*


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 18 2009, 08:29 PM~13926215
> *:worship: DAVE
> *


X1996


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 19 2009, 07:01 PM~13933227
> *X1996
> *


X1997 :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 18 2009, 07:09 PM~13924004
> *You've done a shit load of custom parts on that car Jas...All your work is top notch!!!!
> *


Shit Dave..Just doin' What I love  Great Seeing it all come together so Smoothly!! 

Cleanest Caddy I've Seen!!


----------



## 5DEUCE

Gawd Damn Dave! :worship:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Gorilla Bob

:thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 21 2009, 08:24 AM~13956676
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x96! :biggrin:


----------



## 85supreme

Dayum!!! Dave the Car is Looking Badass!! too many custom Parts to Take In!!! :biggrin: 

Great Work!


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 18 2009, 07:05 PM~13923962
> *yes I know of some other Canadians out there building some badass rides and putting a lot of effort in this game from British Columbia to Quebec...
> *


i think u forgot one :twak: ONTARIO :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 18 2009, 09:29 PM~13926215
> *:worship: DAVE
> *


thanks Kricket but you know that lac you got is the shit bro!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@May 19 2009, 08:14 PM~13939148
> *Gawd Damn Dave! :worship:
> *


thanks Adam doing what I can...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 21 2009, 03:30 PM~13959767
> *i think u forgot one  :twak: ONTARIO  :biggrin:
> *


Not really you goof, I said from British Columbia to Quebec so as far as I know Ontario is between those two provinces... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 21 2009, 10:24 AM~13956676
> *:thumbsup:
> *


what's up Bob...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@May 21 2009, 02:29 PM~13959119
> *Dayum!!! Dave the Car is Looking Badass!! too many custom Parts to Take In!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Great Work!
> *


what's up Bubs...Where have you been my Punjabi friend? :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 21 2009, 07:18 PM~13962233
> *Not really you goof, I said from British Columbia to Quebec so as far as I know Ontario is between those two provinces... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


its ok joes a little simple :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@May 21 2009, 09:48 PM~13963595
> *its ok joes a little simple :cheesy:
> *


hahaha good old Bergilini... :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 21 2009, 10:00 PM~13963749
> *hahaha good old Bergilini... :biggrin:
> *


i forgot about that name :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@May 21 2009, 10:02 PM~13963766
> *i forgot about that name :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 18 2009, 02:11 PM~13920679
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:  looking real good Dave cant wait to see the lac  in person.
> *


I said no **** fkr :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 18 2009, 07:10 PM~13924499
> *everytime I think you have done it all, there is something new to make me shit myself.  that steering wheel and badges are unbeliveable.  this is gonna be the baddest caddy ever.
> *


thanks Darran I appreciate the good words man...


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Nov 13 2007, 12:22 AM~9214640-->
> 
> 
> 
> I had a buildup on it on here but they were too many red x and I changed my mind so many times on the paint and interior and many other shit and redid things 2-3 times on it that I decided to get my old buildup erased and start a fresh one so here it is:
> I bought this piece of crap fleetwood almost 3 years ago. I should have bought something a lot cleaner so it would have been 4 times cheaper building it. But I'm getting there slowly now...Here it is when I bought it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2007, 12:24 AM~9214659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2007, 12:30 AM~9214703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow can you remember what it use to look like....... :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

bump for the lux 514 prez


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 22 2009, 09:51 AM~13967549
> *thanks Darran I appreciate the good words man...
> *


no prob. you spelled my name wrong :angry: its darrEn. 
and fuck Bergilini


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

hey dave post some update pics c-mon


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

ttt for the baddest lac being built :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 22 2009, 06:14 AM~13967356
> *I said no **** fkr :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## "ACE"

page 4 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

























nope ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody+May 21 2009, 10:48 PM~13963595-->
> 
> 
> 
> its ok joes a little simple :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 11:00 PM~13963749
> *hahaha good old Bergilini... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-excalibur_@May 25 2009, 01:04 AM~13987678
> *no prob. you spelled my name wrong  :angry:  its darrEn.
> and fuck Bergilini
> *


 :0 :twak: :twak: :twak: WTF


----------



## JRO

WTF is a Bergilini? 

Sup Dave?!?!?!?!?!?!!!! :wave:


----------



## G'dupGbody

fuck cant wait to see this car rollin it went from bergilini clean to super clean :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@May 28 2009, 10:20 AM~14023591
> *fuck cant wait to see this car rollin it went from bergilini clean to super clean :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :twak: :twak: hahahahha i think went way beyond that point :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 28 2009, 12:25 PM~14025517
> *:uh:  :twak:  :twak: hahahahha i think went way beyond that point  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@May 28 2009, 01:30 PM~14025545
> *:biggrin:
> *


well the new one definatly redefines bergilni clean ,build up is on here somewhere :0


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 28 2009, 12:46 PM~14025682
> *well the new one definatly redefines bergilni clean ,build up is on here somewhere  :0
> *


of your fleet? wheres the buildup


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL




----------



## Douk




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 25 2009, 02:48 AM~13988606
> *hey dave post some update pics c-mon
> *


as soon as I get it back from the body shop...Getting wet sanded, recleared,wet sanded and buffed...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 25 2009, 12:04 AM~13987678
> *no prob. you spelled my name wrong  :angry:  its darrEn.
> and fuck Bergilini
> *


haha oups sorry about that DarrEn... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@May 25 2009, 06:12 PM~13992884
> *ttt for the baddest lac being built  :biggrin:
> *


thanks brother...Still got to do a lot of things on it to even think achieving this status...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@May 28 2009, 09:20 AM~14023591
> *fuck cant wait to see this car rollin it went from bergilini clean to super clean :cheesy:
> *


getting there Matt...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 28 2009, 12:46 PM~14025682
> *well the new one definatly redefines bergilni clean ,build up is on here somewhere  :0
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> page 4  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> nope ttt :thumbsup:
> [/b]



thanks bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by JRO_@May 28 2009, 12:23 AM~14021590
> *WTF is a Bergilini?
> 
> Sup Dave?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!  :wave:
> *


what's going onJason...Looks like the Individuals bbq was a lot of fun...Did you go?


----------



## nyd40cal

just marking this one for an easy find later  







ps. this is by far the hardest fleet out there !!


----------



## lolow

:uh: yea its ok :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 28 2009, 09:19 PM~14030181
> *what's going onJason...Looks like the Individuals bbq was a lot of fun...Did you go?
> *


Yeah it was nice man. I didnt stay long though. I wish I could of drove the Caddy to it but its not done yet. Should be at the Westside picnic though. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by JRO_@May 29 2009, 08:14 PM~14040770
> *Yeah it was nice man. I didnt stay long though. I wish I could of drove the Caddy to it but its not done yet. Should be at the Westside picnic though.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BONEYARD

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 29 2009, 08:01 PM~14041620
> *
> *


  THE KING OF MONTREAL


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 29 2009, 06:03 AM~14034327
> *  just marking this one for an easy find later
> ps. this is by far the hardest fleet out there !!
> *


thanks bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by BONEYARD_@May 30 2009, 11:10 AM~14045495
> * THE KING OF MONTREAL
> *


hahaha what's up Joe...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

AWWWWWWWWW ya GOOOOOOOOOOF!!!! lol what up kingpin


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@May 31 2009, 09:48 PM~14056316
> *AWWWWWWWWW ya GOOOOOOOOOOF!!!! lol what up kingpin
> *


sup Billy boy...


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by JRO_@May 29 2009, 09:14 PM~14040770
> *Yeah it was nice man. I didnt stay long though. I wish I could of drove the Caddy to it but its not done yet. Should be at the Westside picnic though.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ..


----------



## syked1

ttt for the badest big body out there


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some parts I just got back from the plater:


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 3 2009, 08:09 PM~14086349
> *ttt  for the badest big body out there
> *


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 3 2009, 09:27 PM~14087059
> *Some parts I just got back from the plater:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Jun 3 2009, 10:17 PM~14087693
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## "ACE"

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 3 2009, 11:57 PM~14088135
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *



X 3


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 3 2009, 09:27 PM~14087059
> *Some parts I just got back from the plater:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u sick bastard :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## BABYBOY78




----------



## vengence

damn dave,that car is gonna stomp em all..


----------



## 79 cutty

Where is the drooling smiley?? :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

badddddd assssssss - i see my bike plaque in there


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

pretty much all my shit is ready...Just got toput all this shit back on the car...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 85supreme

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 5 2009, 12:46 AM~14100018
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2


----------



## Coast One

:banghead:


----------



## Douk

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 4 2009, 09:46 PM~14100018
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x1974


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Douk_@Jun 5 2009, 07:09 AM~14101759
> *x1974
> *


X1975 :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

OMG!!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

Jas you act like its your first time seeing the pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 5 2009, 10:22 AM~14102510
> *Jas you act like its your first time seeing the pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 5 2009, 10:22 AM~14102510
> *Jas you act like its your first time seeing the pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: What You Talkin' Bout Willis!!! :biggrin:  

There is more coming!! :0


----------



## Coast One

Dave!!!


----------



## HustlerSpank

Very nice


----------



## 1SICK87

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 4 2009, 09:45 PM~14100004
> *pretty much all my shit is ready...Just got toput all this shit back on the car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 4 2009, 09:45 PM~14100004
> *pretty much all my shit is ready...Just got toput all this shit back on the car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


going 2 b bad ass...love the detail homie,sets apart from da rest


----------



## Rocksolid420

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 4 2009, 09:45 PM~14100004
> *pretty much all my shit is ready...Just got toput all this shit back on the car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badass Pics too i hope one day i have a pile of chrome like that. Cant wait to see it together man.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 6 2009, 04:44 PM~14112482
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  What You Talkin' Bout Willis!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> There is more coming!!  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## luxridez

Damn !! thatz a lot of engraving A+


----------



## alex_low

to sick dave

:cheesy: 

 see you sunday morning bro if U got 5 min show me this crazy ass caddy I ever seen :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## Coca Pearl

SEE SOMEONE WENT WITH THE SAME IDEAL ON THE ROCKER PANEL...


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 3 2009, 06:27 PM~14087059
> *Some parts I just got back from the plater:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  damm homie :0 :0 :0


----------



## Douk

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 9 2009, 11:41 AM~14139176
> *SEE SOMEONE WENT WITH THE SAME IDEAL ON THE ROCKER PANEL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 9 2009, 01:41 PM~14139176
> *SEE SOMEONE WENT WITH THE SAME IDEAL ON THE ROCKER PANEL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that fleetwood is bad ass...Well nothing is impossible when building theses cars really...But he should have done the bumpers... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 6 2009, 04:43 PM~14112806
> *Dave!!!
> *


Coasttttttttttttttttttt what's up brother!!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jun 7 2009, 12:01 AM~14115380
> *going 2 b bad ass...love the detail homie,sets apart from da rest
> *


thanks Rick and youknow I'm a big fan of yours bro...


----------



## "ACE"

but we all know who did them first.......


----------



## nyd40cal

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 9 2009, 07:52 PM~14142996
> *damn that fleetwood is bad ass...Well nothing is impossible when building theses cars really...But he should have done the bumpers... :biggrin:
> *



I was going to say the same thing..........needs them bumpers done up !!


----------



## latinx4life

what up dave damn almost there homie.that shit is sick :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## G Welding

That vato is from Midland, Tx. had them rockers done like year n half ago. 
Dave that Fleet is looking GOOD bro, keep up the good work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 9 2009, 07:52 PM~14142996
> *damn that fleetwood is bad ass...Well nothing is impossible when building theses cars really...But he should have done the bumpers... :biggrin:
> *


x2. JUST THE SAME AS ME AND A HOMIE HERE ARE BUILD THE SAME CAR AND PRETTY HAVE THE SAME IDEALS THAT WE ARE GOING WITH, BUT CHANGED UP JUST A LITTLE......


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> but we all know who did them first.......
> [/b]


I know I got them done 2 years ago and the engraver from Texas that did them calles me up to see if he needed to strip them first...Maybe he was doing his panels but does not matter...This Texas fleet looks great and that's all that matters... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Jun 9 2009, 10:18 PM~14144865
> *I was going to say the same thing..........needs them bumpers done up !!
> *


Yeah it would have been nice but who am I to talk,I did not getmine done either...  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by latinx4life_@Jun 10 2009, 01:22 AM~14146871
> *what up dave damn almost there homie.that shit is sick  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks bro  How you been?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by G Welding_@Jun 10 2009, 01:50 AM~14146978
> *That vato is from Midland, Tx. had them rockers done like year n half ago.
> Dave that Fleet is looking GOOD bro, keep up the good work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks and his fleet looks awsome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 10 2009, 07:46 AM~14147742
> *x2. JUST THE SAME AS ME AND A HOMIE HERE ARE BUILD THE SAME CAR AND PRETTY HAVE THE SAME IDEALS THAT WE ARE GOING WITH, BUT CHANGED UP JUST A LITTLE......
> *


yeah sometimes we can think of doing the samething without really copying and after all, ideas will always end up giving other ideas to others...


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 10 2009, 08:25 AM~14148248
> *yeah sometimes we can think of doing the samething without really copying and after all, ideas will always end up giving other ideas to others...
> *


Yep that shit happens when your a trendsetter BIG DAVE!! 

This is another thing you have to love about dave..nicest mother fucker in the world. Building a ride most of us dream of building..and he never talks shit..never talks about "hate"..i fuckin "hate" that word..no clue what it even means anymore. 

Always down to earth and gives out just as much props as he gets. One of lowridings finest. On my "hope to meet one day" list.


----------



## abel




----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 10 2009, 07:37 AM~14148373
> *Yep that shit happens when your a trendsetter BIG DAVE!!
> 
> This is another thing you have to love about dave..nicest mother fucker in the world. Building a ride most of us dream of building..and he never talks shit..never talks about "hate"..i fuckin "hate" that word..no clue what it even means anymore.
> 
> Always down to earth and gives out just as much props as he gets. One of lowridings finest. On my "hope to meet one day" list.
> *




:worship: 2 real


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 9 2009, 05:56 PM~14143044
> *Coasttttttttttttttttttt what's up brother!!!!!!!
> *


shit. just seeing what insane idea you come up with next uffin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

i know the newest secret from dave!!! he polished the whole body of the car engrave it and its at the chromer right now!! but psssssssssssssst 

they build a extra booth for it


----------



## syked1

crazy mofo


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 10 2009, 06:37 AM~14148373
> *Yep that shit happens when your a trendsetter BIG DAVE!!
> 
> This is another thing you have to love about dave..nicest mother fucker in the world. Building a ride most of us dream of building..and he never talks shit..never talks about "hate"..i fuckin "hate" that word..no clue what it even means anymore.
> 
> Always down to earth and gives out just as much props as he gets. One of lowridings finest. On my "hope to meet one day" list.
> *


real talk :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt hey paul


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 11 2009, 04:23 PM~14164530
> *ttt hey paul
> *


whats good


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 10 2009, 09:25 AM~14148248
> *yeah sometimes we can think of doing the samething without really copying and after all, ideas will always end up giving other ideas to others...
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 10 2009, 09:37 AM~14148373
> *Yep that shit happens when your a trendsetter BIG DAVE!!
> 
> This is another thing you have to love about dave..nicest mother fucker in the world. Building a ride most of us dream of building..and he never talks shit..never talks about "hate"..i fuckin "hate" that word..no clue what it even means anymore.
> 
> Always down to earth and gives out just as much props as he gets. One of lowridings finest. On my "hope to meet one day" list.
> *


thanks for the good words Mav... I think the same about you and hopefully we get a chance to talk in person soon...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 10 2009, 04:28 PM~14152003
> *shit. just seeing what insane idea you come up with next uffin:
> *


haha yeah it is pretty much done but I still would like to do some minor things on it...


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 13 2009, 07:40 AM~14178320
> *haha yeah it is pretty much done but I still would like to do some minor things on it...
> *


will it be ready for scrape :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Jun 13 2009, 12:25 PM~14179278
> *will it be ready for scrape  :biggrin:
> *


that really depends when I get it back from the damn body shop...Once I get it back, all I have to do is fix a few things and we put it back together...


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 13 2009, 04:09 PM~14180994
> *that really depends when I get it back from the damn body shop...Once I get it back, all I have to do is fix a few things and we put it back together...
> *


 hopfully well see it at scrape this year


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Jun 13 2009, 07:31 PM~14181754
> *hopfully  well see it at scrape this year
> *


x1000 :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84

damn that shit looks sick can't wait to see a pic when its done


----------



## 817Lowrider

:worship:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 10 2009, 10:25 AM~14148248
> *yeah sometimes we can think of doing the samething without really copying and after all, ideas will always end up giving other ideas to others...
> *



case in point I seen daves back window and was in agh, so I got mine done different  :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jun 10 2009, 05:38 PM~14152105
> *i know the newest secret from dave!!! he polished the whole body of the car engrave it and its at the chromer right now!! but psssssssssssssst
> 
> they build a extra booth for it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i kno dave persoanlly an i wouldnt put it past him..lol ..ur always doin big things brother  u crazy rich bastard :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## abel

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LFTED84+Jun 17 2009, 01:04 AM~14213941-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn that shit looks sick can't wait to see a pic when its done
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Jun 17 2009, 02:11 AM~14214263
> *:worship:
> *


thanks guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 17 2009, 04:14 PM~14219471
> *case in point I seen daves back window and was in agh, so I got mine done different  :biggrin:
> *


yeah right on man...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jun 17 2009, 08:34 PM~14221958
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i kno dave persoanlly an i wouldnt put it past him..lol ..ur always doin big things brother   u crazy rich bastard  :biggrin:
> *


I would love to be rich but unfortunately that is not the case bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow+Jun 17 2009, 11:46 PM~14224416-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 02:17 PM~14229075
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Jun 18 2009, 07:11 PM~14232203
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt for one bad azz cad :biggrin:


----------



## Etch It Up

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 18 2008, 05:29 PM~11636973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Dog.....I'm still looking through this build. It's hot as hell up in my garage right now....sweating my balls off, but I can't seem to get off this build.

Gawd Fucking Damn.....Much Props to you homie.....This car is Bad as Fuck.

Oh, and those windows :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Etch It Up

> _Originally posted by BABYBOY78_@Jun 4 2009, 12:56 AM~14089725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweetttttttttttttttt!


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## benz88

Lets go with some new pics Dave. lol.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 10 2009, 06:37 AM~14148373
> *Yep that shit happens when your a trendsetter BIG DAVE!!
> 
> This is another thing you have to love about dave..nicest mother fucker in the world. Building a ride most of us dream of building..and he never talks shit..never talks about "hate"..i fuckin "hate" that word..no clue what it even means anymore.
> 
> Always down to earth and gives out just as much props as he gets. One of lowridings finest. On my "hope to meet one day" list.
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 20 2009, 10:34 AM~14246374
> *yeah right on man...
> *


check out my build, my front glass is done :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low

ttt for my men big dave


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 4 2009, 10:45 PM~14100004
> *pretty much all my shit is ready...Just got toput all this shit back on the car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMIT YOUR KILLIN THEM  LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## REin4ST

I just spent a couple hours this morning checking out this build....good job, looks SICK !!!


----------



## lolow




----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

Whats up dave :wave:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

:wave:


----------



## topless65

post those finished pics :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jun 29 2009, 04:59 PM~14330580
> *post those finished pics  :biggrin:
> *


 x500000000000000000000


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by topless65+Jun 29 2009, 01:59 PM~14330580-->
> 
> 
> 
> post those finished pics  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-majikmike0118_@Jun 29 2009, 05:09 PM~14332545
> *x500000000000000000000
> *


I GOT SOME BUT I THINK HE WILL KILL ME IF I POST .... J/K ... OK IM NOT ... :biggrin: 

I THINK HES JUST GOING TO WAIT TILL HE BRINGS IT OUT TILL HE POST ANY MORE PICS ... ALL I COULD SAY IS WATCH OUT ... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Jun 30 2009, 12:14 AM~14335381
> *I GOT SOME BUT I THINK HE WILL KILL ME IF I POST .... J/K ... OK IM NOT ...  :biggrin:
> 
> I THINK HES JUST GOING TO WAIT TILL HE BRINGS IT  OUT TILL HE POST ANY MORE PICS ... ALL I COULD SAY IS WATCH OUT ... :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jun 27 2009, 02:41 AM~14313133
> *DAMMIT YOUR KILLIN THEM   LOOKIN GOOD
> *


Doing my what I can JD...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jun 27 2009, 07:34 AM~14313521
> *I just spent a couple hours this morning checking out this build....good job, looks SICK !!!
> *


thanks...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jun 29 2009, 11:21 AM~14327945-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up dave :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lowridin IV Life_@Jun 29 2009, 12:40 PM~14328678
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65+Jun 29 2009, 03:59 PM~14330580-->
> 
> 
> 
> post those finished pics  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-majikmike0118_@Jun 29 2009, 07:09 PM~14332545
> *x500000000000000000000
> *


I got some pics, just got to get them together and orginize them to post them...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Jun 29 2009, 11:14 PM~14335381
> *I GOT SOME BUT I THINK HE WILL KILL ME IF I POST .... J/K ... OK IM NOT ...  :biggrin:
> 
> I THINK HES JUST GOING TO WAIT TILL HE BRINGS IT  OUT TILL HE POST ANY MORE PICS ... ALL I COULD SAY IS WATCH OUT ... :biggrin:
> *


Sonn I'll be finally out there... :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 30 2009, 08:48 AM~14338380
> *I got some pics, just got to get them together and orginize them to post them...
> *




hno: hno: we'll be waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jun 30 2009, 06:13 PM~14342865
> *hno:  hno: we'll be waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Im going to put my sunglasses on now just in case :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Gorilla Bob

Bump for loty 2010


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jul 3 2009, 02:14 PM~14372446
> *Bump for loty 2010
> *



x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I had a couple of brackets in the hood that were not repaired and plated correctly due to these parts being too damaged,I got them redone and they will be plated. Here are some pics before plating:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I had some custom woodgrain knobs done for the car but since all my woodgrain is gone, I decided to sell them and get another custom set done a little bigger in aluminum...Here are some pics before plating and engraving:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I also got some custom break and gas pedal done custom so I can get them engraved and plated to match the rest of the interior. Here are some pics of them before engraving and plating:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here are some pics of those same pedals polished ready for engraving and chrome:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some parts I just got back from the plater:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I also replaced the bottom part of my door where the carpet usually goes by custom aluminum sheets completely engraved to match with the engraving in the interior...Here are some pics before plating:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I got a custom trunk key hole cover made...Here are the pics before engraving and plating:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I got the woodgrain in my doorskin redone in metal so I could get them engraved and plated so it would go with the rest of my interior. Here are some pics of those pieces before getting engraved and plated. The woodgrain handles will be painted the same red color as the base coat on the car:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I got some custom back lenses made in real polished glass with the letters LUX in the middle...Also redoing the electricity for those lights as well as the housings in the back so the yellow part of the light comes on only for the parking lights and turn signals and the red for the break lights. Will be putting leds in there too. Here are some pics...Now keep in mind that these are vertically split lensens and it needed glass fusion to be made so it is not perfectly split even because fusing colored glass together will make the glass work when it heats and cool off but you can't really notice the small imperfection unless you are 5-6 inches from the lenses:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Putting all the car back together now...Engraved and chrome gas tank


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

engraved and plated pillar trims


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

My previous trunk set up was ok but I decided to redo it looking for something a little more unique and original. I thought of going with fiberglass but it was already pretty common. So I redid my panels in metal and got some boxes engraved on them as well as the trunk panel floor boards...Now here are some pics of the trunk sitting right now...Still needs to fabricate some trunk hole hinges cover where the plywood still shows and get them plated and get some bolts and nuts plated as well as clean up everything but here it is:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Set up is working well...this is a few pics of the car locked up...


----------



## lolow

*BALLER * :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT THING HIT THE STREETS


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Ima be honest with u dave... I wasn't diggin the trunk at first (the suede) but that shit is bad ass...

I remember bein like 17 an gettin giddy to see loco 64 ... Man I get the same feelin with yur car ... The tailights are the shit ..I hope I get the chance to see it in person


----------



## majikmike0118

unreal homie its gonna be amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jul 4 2009, 05:13 AM~14378406
> *unreal homie its gonna be amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DJ Englewood

this build is unbelievable :0 

but i just wonder who has that much cash?


----------



## lolow

:uh: Dave :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 4 2009, 11:28 AM~14379248
> *:uh: Dave  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jul 4 2009, 11:25 AM~14379220
> *this build is unbelievable :0
> 
> but i just wonder who has that much cash?
> *


dave is the one handing out the loans to the auto company gm is now Gravelle Motors :0


----------



## lolow

hahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jul 4 2009, 12:42 PM~14379321
> *dave is the one handing out the loans to the auto company gm is now Gravelle Motors :0
> *



:0 :0 DAVE IS THIS TRUE?????


:biggrin: Nice Build Homie!! Can't wait to see it at Scrape!!!


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

Just looked at all the pics from the beginning and WWWWOOOOOWWWW!!!!! 
TTT for a great build! :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy

:0 :0 :0 :0 




























GOT DAMN!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

i hope it will be done for the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO

un-be-fucking-leivable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skyliner32

wow dave!!! :0 you did not miss anything on this car i bet you can look
at this caddy for hours and not spot all the detail work that's gone in to this car 
amazing work. YOU DA KING OF DA NORTH BRO LOL. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## syked1

defffintaly a sick idea the split glass lens's was a good idea eh  lol


----------



## excalibur

this will be a loty contender fa sho.


----------



## PurpleLicious

DA SHIT!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 4 2009, 07:47 PM~14381497
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT DAMN!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


those are badasssssssssssssssssss dayummmmmmmmmmmmmmm :worship: :worship:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 3 2009, 10:07 PM~14376414
> *THAT THING HIT THE STREETS
> *




not gonna happen :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

gawd damn, dave, im speechless...


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jul 5 2009, 08:55 PM~14388573
> *gawd damn, dave, im speechless...
> *


x2 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 6 2009, 08:28 AM~14390834
> *x2  :yes:  :yes:
> *



x3 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## MISTER ED

*thee ULTIMATE LAC......*



I REMEMBER A BONNEVILLE BACK IN THE DAYS CALL THE MADD ENGRAVER, I THINK YOU JUST TOOK THAT TITLE... :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate

Don't think their is anyone with the creativity or bank roll to come even close to your Fleetwood. It has come vary far . . . .


----------



## 509Rider

Amazing


----------



## fiftythree

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jul 3 2009, 11:54 PM~14376790
> *Ima be honest with u dave... I wasn't diggin the trunk at first (the suede) but that shit is bad ass...
> 
> I remember bein like 17 an gettin giddy to see loco 64 ... Man I get the same feelin with yur car ... The tailights are the shit ..I hope I get the chance to see it in person
> *


The suede set up was nice but too comon and probably not as nice as the one I have in there right now. Just thought this actual set up would be better...Thanks Bob for all the good words man...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Jul 4 2009, 07:13 AM~14378406-->
> 
> 
> 
> unreal homie its gonna be amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by GREAT [email protected] 4 2009, 09:33 AM~14378725
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJ Englewood_@Jul 4 2009, 11:25 AM~14379220
> *this build is unbelievable :0
> 
> but i just wonder who has that much cash?
> *


thanks guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 4 2009, 12:04 PM~14379439
> *:0  :0  DAVE IS THIS TRUE?????
> :biggrin:  Nice Build Homie!!  Can't wait to see it at Scrape!!!
> *


I wish that was true... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:.+Jul 4 2009, 12:56 PM~14379751-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just looked at all the pics from the beginning and WWWWOOOOOWWWW!!!!!
> TTT for a great build! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 06:47 PM~14381497
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT DAMN!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 07:22 PM~14381600
> *un-be-fucking-leivable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 02:27 PM~14385124
> *defffintaly a sick idea the split glass lens's was a good idea eh  lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Jul 5 2009, 10:09 PM~14388159
> *those are badasssssssssssssssssss dayummmmmmmmmmmmmmm :worship: :worship:
> *


thanks guys...Really appreciate all the good words


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Jul 4 2009, 07:16 PM~14381580
> *i hope it will be done for the picnic  :biggrin:
> *


damn I hope so...We are trying very hard to have it ready for Scrape By the Lake in 2 weeks...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 6 2009, 08:35 AM~14391012
> *thee ULTIMATE LAC......
> I REMEMBER A BONNEVILLE BACK IN THE DAYS CALL THE MADD ENGRAVER, I THINK YOU JUST TOOK THAT TITLE... :biggrin:
> *


not sure if you can call it that way considering all the bad ass lac out there including yours but thanks for the props...Means a lot coming from a badass lac builder and owner like yourself bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jul 5 2009, 10:55 PM~14388573
> *gawd damn, dave, im speechless...
> *


thanks Billy...What have you been up to brother?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 6 2009, 02:54 PM~14393641
> *Amazing
> *


thanks man...Wish you would have finished yours cause it was looking sooooooo nice...   But you are another guy that really build tight ass lowriders whatever the model...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 5 2009, 06:39 PM~14386515
> *this will be a loty contender fa sho.
> *


if I think what loty mean really means, I'm farrrrrrrrrr from it D but thanks for the props...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 6 2009, 02:09 PM~14393278
> *Don't think their is anyone with the creativity or bank roll to come even close to your Fleetwood. It has come vary far . . . .
> *


thanks but it is just a matter of making a lot of sacrifices and thinking a lot about shit to do on a car and still I'm sure certain people think I'm over doing it or think my ideas suck but hey I do it for me at the end... :biggrin: Thanks for the good comment...


----------



## Psych0

my god dave ....... :biggrin: this car is just rediculious


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Psych0_@Jul 6 2009, 07:15 PM~14395873
> *my god dave ....... :biggrin:  this car is just rediculious
> *


hahaha what's up Raffi... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 6 2009, 07:56 PM~14395722
> *not sure if you can call it that way considering all the bad ass lac out there including yours but thanks for the props...Means a lot coming from a badass lac builder and owner like yourself bro...
> *



naw bro you and lac of respect ( kricket ) are my inspirations.....


----------



## 1SICK87

CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE COME OUT[


----------



## benz88

neither can i. You naming it "Boss of all Bosses"? hahah. its looking good! :biggrin:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 3 2009, 11:36 PM~14376223
> *Set up is working well...this is a few pics of the car locked up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice uppers....LOL.


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Douk

TTT for my brother


----------



## 817Lowrider

*$$$*


----------



## Coast One

your fuckin insane dave!


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by 1SICK87+Jul 6 2009, 11:09 PM~14399436-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE COME OUT[
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOPEFULLY IT WILL RIGHT NEXT TO YOU IN VEGAS ... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Jul 7 2009, 06:55 PM~14406677
> *your fuckin insane dave!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DirtyBird2

:worship: :worship: :worship: RIGHT ON DAVE ALMOST THERE


----------



## Pure Xtc

TTMFT for a Badass Build!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 8 2009, 09:09 AM~14410166
> *TTMFT for a Badass Build!!
> *


x999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## alfaroair

fucking krazy!!!! dave good shit homie!!...


----------



## topless65

Dave do you think you'll be able to finish the car and squeese it under a million bucks? there's probally at least $800,000 in chrome and engraving alone...must be nice to own your own bank Mr. Dave Trump. :biggrin: 
>>car looks amazing..can't wait to see it in person


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here are some more progress on the assembly of my fleetwood...I want to thank Luxuriouscaddy83 for staying after his shif on overtime and abel for helping on the car...Thanks guys...  Car is dusty and still got to get some shit (nuts and bolts plated and other minor things) done but here it is so far...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jul 8 2009, 02:03 PM~14412804
> *Dave do you think you'll be able to finish the car and squeese it under a million bucks? there's probally at least $800,000 in chrome and engraving alone...must be nice to own your own bank Mr. Dave Trump. :biggrin:
> >>car looks amazing..can't wait to see it in person
> *


thanks Kamil but with your wet sanded frame, you are already doing more than I did on my frame you damn balling out of control Kamil Rockefeller... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jul 8 2009, 09:52 AM~14410651
> *fucking krazy!!!! dave good shit homie!!...
> *


thanks Freddy and again thank you for the great work you have done for me on that car...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 8 2009, 08:09 AM~14410166
> *TTMFT for a Badass Build!!
> *


thanks Jas...You also did some bad ass quality parts on this ride and I want to thank you for that as well...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2009, 09:52 AM~14410646
> *x999999999999999999999999999999999999
> *


thanks bro!!!!


----------



## 85supreme

cant wait to see this thing is it gonna be at scrape Dave? hno:


----------



## 1SICK87

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 8 2009, 07:55 PM~14417307
> *Here are some more progress on the assembly of my fleetwood...I want to thank Luxuriouscaddy83 for staying after his shif on overtime and abel for helping on the car...Thanks guys...  Car is dusty and still got to get some shit (nuts and bolts plated and other minor things) done but here it is so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow




----------



## DirtyBird2

TTT FOR THE BADDEST FLEET AROUND :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Jul 8 2009, 12:58 AM~14408998
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: RIGHT ON DAVE ALMOST THERE
> *


Yes sir now I'm almost done...Finally... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Jul 8 2009, 10:16 PM~14417542
> *cant wait to see this thing is it gonna be at scrape Dave?  hno:
> *


trying very hard to make the deadline...


----------



## cdznutz42069

Why stop at the bumpers Dave? Engrave them bitches!!! :biggrin: 











j/k Looks amazing!


----------



## abel

almost done boss :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 9 2009, 07:34 AM~14421139
> *trying very hard to make the deadline...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## majikmike0118

never thought id see lroty from canada that shit is amazing mayng!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

baddest fleet in the game


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

*Well let me just tell you this since everybody think your Lac is the shit Dave...


































IT IS!!! :biggrin: 

That MoFo is killing the Game!!! I Love It!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Lacman93

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 8 2009, 07:55 PM~14417307
> *Here are some more progress on the assembly of my fleetwood...I want to thank Luxuriouscaddy83 for staying after his shif on overtime and abel for helping on the car...Thanks guys...  Car is dusty and still got to get some shit (nuts and bolts plated and other minor things) done but here it is so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This car is absolutely amazing Dave, hope to see in person one day, your only on the other side of the country :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jul 9 2009, 11:17 PM~14429780
> *baddest fleet in the game
> *


x2, not trying to uncle tom but i have to be 100% honest...my hats off to dave and the rest of his lux members for puttin it down on this fleet... the ideas are amazing when it comes to details for this car, its time is coming ...u ready to make lowrider history homiee hahaha :biggrin: .. a fuckin masterpeice...


----------



## PiMp0r

ttt for the best fleet around


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jul 9 2009, 05:47 PM~14426657
> *never thought id see lroty from canada that shit is amazing mayng!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


not really sure what you mean by lroty???


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 10 2009, 06:21 PM~14438408
> *not really sure what you mean by lroty???
> *


Lowrider Of The Year


----------



## Psych0

IMO baddest caddy out there :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 10 2009, 12:36 AM~14430699
> *Well let me just tell you this since everybody think your Lac is the shit Dave...
> IT IS!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> That MoFo is killing the Game!!! I Love It!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Kricket but you know I love yours and your fleet is truely an inspiration for all of us flettwood lovers and builders...Lac of Respect is the shit man!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2009, 08:22 PM~14438417
> *Lowrider Of The Year
> *


damnnnnnnn that is outrageous...This fleet is light years away from being of that caliber...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Jul 9 2009, 07:37 AM~14421145
> *Why stop at the bumpers Dave? Engrave them bitches!!!  :biggrin:
> j/k Looks amazing!
> *


thanks derek...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Jul 10 2009, 12:43 AM~14430792
> *This car is absolutely amazing Dave, hope to see in person one day, your only on the other side of the country  :biggrin:
> *


thanks man...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jul 10 2009, 01:01 AM~14430955
> *x2, not trying to uncle tom but i have to be 100% honest...my hats off to dave and the rest of his lux members for puttin it down on this fleet... the ideas are amazing when it comes to details for this car, its time is coming ...u ready to make  lowrider history homiee hahaha :biggrin:  .. a fuckin  masterpeice...
> *


thanks Billy...All I can say is I did the best I could with the knowledge and the resources that I had and have over here...Not perfect in a long shot and truthfully has some major flaws but hey I did my best like I said...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS+Jul 9 2009, 11:17 PM~14429780-->
> 
> 
> 
> baddest fleet in the game
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 06:33 AM~14431858
> *ttt for the best fleet around
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Psych0_@Jul 10 2009, 08:23 PM~14438436
> *IMO baddest caddy out there :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the good words brothers...


----------



## lowrider 4 life

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Just got my custom panels back from the engraver that are replacing my door woodgrain panel along with my custom knobs and custom gas and break pedals...It is all going straight to the plater now...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

some more progress on the fleet...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 11 2009, 09:32 AM~14442479
> *Just got my custom panels back from the engraver that are replacing my door woodgrain panel along with my custom knobs and custom gas and break pedals...It is all going straight to the plater now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's a badass idea Dave, can't wait to see it finished!!


----------



## lolow




----------



## 1SICK87

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Jul 7 2009, 10:16 PM~14408673
> *HOPEFULLY IT WILL RIGHT NEXT TO YOU IN VEGAS ...  :biggrin:
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## montemanls

U SHOULD HAVE NAMED IT "BOW DOWN" TOOOO MUCHHHH DETAIL LOOKS GOOD  CANT WAIT TO C IT FINISHED


----------



## westsidehydros

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 10 2009, 09:30 PM~14438494
> *damnnnnnnn that is outrageous...This fleet is light years away from being of that caliber...
> *




you are out your mind or we are completly missin somthin .......... y would it not be lowrider of the year contender you have a bad ass car dave :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## specialk11232

looks insane....good job bro almost there


----------



## DREEGZ

fuck dave i dont think theres anything you missed , this car leaves me speechless everytime i check this topic. youve gone over everything with precision man , fully detailed and accented to perfection..
this is going to be a sight to see in person, cant wait.


----------



## mistargreen

Hey bro quand ta commencé ce char là je savais que tu allais faire un show car but I'd never tought you would be crazy as you are in your project Much respect bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! See you at scrape bro!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 11 2009, 12:32 PM~14442479
> *Just got my custom panels back from the engraver that are replacing my door woodgrain panel along with my custom knobs and custom gas and break pedals...It is all going straight to the plater now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SWEEEETTTTTT!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 12 2009, 02:06 AM~14447460
> *U SHOULD HAVE NAMED IT "BOW DOWN" TOOOO MUCHHHH DETAIL LOOKS GOOD   CANT WAIT TO C IT FINISHED
> *


thanks man...I would not go that far as to call it that though... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jul 12 2009, 06:52 PM~14451128
> *you are out your mind or we are completly missin somthin .......... y  would it not be lowrider of the year contender you have a bad ass car dave :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


It is a nice fleet Bob but I don't think it is of this caliber though...Would need a lot more to be a contender in a category like that...Plus it's just a four door fleet after all... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Jul 12 2009, 07:00 PM~14451164
> *looks insane....good job bro almost there
> *


thanks brother...Much appreciated!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Jul 12 2009, 07:17 PM~14451239
> *fuck dave i dont think theres anything you missed , this car leaves me speechless everytime i check this topic. youve gone over everything with precision man , fully detailed and accented to perfection..
> this is going to be a sight to see in person, cant wait.
> *


thanks Dreegz but when you see it, I'm sure you'll see that it is far from being perfect brother...But like I always say, I did the best I could with the resources and knowledge I had of the game starting in 2005 and I knew a lot less back then and wish I could redo some shit but it's done and it needs to come out before I die damn it :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@Jul 13 2009, 08:57 AM~14455627
> *Hey bro quand ta commencé ce char là je savais que tu allais faire un show car but I'd never tought you would be crazy as you are in your project Much respect bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! See you at scrape bro!!!! :worship:  :worship:
> *


Merci ti-Math...On se vois a Scrape bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 13 2009, 01:20 PM~14457642
> *SWEEEETTTTTT!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


thanks for all the good quality parts done on the car Jas...Very much appreciated!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 13 2009, 07:27 PM~14461003
> *thanks for all the good quality parts done on the car Jas...Very much appreciated!!!
> *


As always I'm honoured you let us assist on such a badass build!! Can't wait to see it at scrape!!


----------



## skyliner32

this car is going to be remembered in the game for a long time. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2009, 11:39 AM~14442517
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MISTER ED

THIS SHOULD BE A CANADIAN LANDMARK WHEN ITS DONE.......


----------



## LuxuriouS PINK

couple day boss !


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 14 2009, 09:14 AM~14466970
> *THIS SHOULD BE A CANADIAN LANDMARK WHEN ITS DONE.......
> *



:0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 14 2009, 08:14 AM~14466970
> *THIS SHOULD BE A CANADIAN LANDMARK WHEN ITS DONE.......
> *


Thanks for the props man, very much appreciated...  A lot of nice cars up here bro...I just want to represent my club and my city well...That was the goal from the beginning...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 13 2009, 10:34 PM~14463984
> *As always I'm honoured you let us assist on such a badass build!! Can't wait to see it at scrape!!
> *


thanks Jas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by skyliner32+Jul 13 2009, 10:51 PM~14464230-->
> 
> 
> 
> this car is going to be remembered in the game for a long time. :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Jul 14 2009, 04:35 AM~14466568
> *x2 :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks fellas...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LuxuriouSMontreaL, *sp1963*

wasssssss crackin????? :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

taking a little break from assembling the car...Just pick up some more shit from the plater today...Everything will be on the car tonight...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## excalibur

alright, lets throw around some numbers.. how many man hours just in engraving???


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 15 2009, 02:49 PM~14482403
> *alright, lets throw around some numbers..    how many man hours just in engraving???
> *



countless hours in engraving
so imagine the rest...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

wtf :0 i bet u spend more money in engraving then 90% of the people here for the whole car!!!

ur chromer is really fast too i see  ur the only customer of the chromer? he dont need more i think :biggrin:


----------



## PiMp0r

THIS IS SHITTIN' ON FOOL'S 


:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jul 15 2009, 04:45 PM~14483645
> *wtf  :0  i bet u spend more money in engraving then 90% of the people here for the whole car!!!
> 
> ur chromer is really fast too i see  ur the only customer of the chromer? he dont need more i think :biggrin:
> *


yeah 
he gave it to the chromer on monday back on wednesday its a good turn around time


----------



## luxridez

this is just sick....well done......MAD PROPS. !!!


----------



## 5DEUCE

Dave the attention to detail is unbeliavable on your car,. you're a bad ass builder, with lots of style and creativity....cant wait to see it
ps. taillights look crazy with that little "LUX" logo


----------



## vengence

jesus fucking christ dave... now i call bullshit.... u aint rich naw homie YOU ARE THE BANK OF MONTREAL... 

that is thee loty there homie,without a doubt no bullshit,it just better make one appearance in the nw for a show,hell naw that car wont never see the streets,itll be lucky to see pavement if its lucky... if you think im wrong prove it,pics or it never happened..


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 15 2009, 11:55 PM~14488157
> *jesus fucking christ dave... now i call bullshit.... u aint rich naw homie YOU ARE THE BANK OF MONTREAL...
> 
> that is thee loty there homie,without a doubt no bullshit,it just better make one appearance in the nw for a show,hell naw that car wont never see the streets,itll be lucky to see pavement if its lucky... if you think im wrong prove it,pics or it never happened..
> *


he will drive it or ill kick is ass :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Man I cant wait.


----------



## 79 cutty

:worship: :worship: :worship: 

Everything came out amazing!


----------



## Coast One

:0


----------



## alex_low

that fucking crazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzy

I love it dave

hope to see this baby at bbq

you got the best caddy I ever seen


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 15 2009, 01:49 PM~14482403
> *alright, lets throw around some numbers..    how many man hours just in engraving???
> *


a lot of hours for sure!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jul 15 2009, 03:45 PM~14483645
> *wtf  :0  i bet u spend more money in engraving then 90% of the people here for the whole car!!!
> 
> ur chromer is really fast too i see  ur the only customer of the chromer? he dont need more i think :biggrin:
> *


hahaha naw he has a lot of customer but our whole club brings him a lot of buisiness so he takes good care of us...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jul 15 2009, 09:30 PM~14487254
> *Dave the attention to detail is unbeliavable on your car,. you're a bad ass builder, with lots of style and creativity....cant wait to see it
> ps. taillights look crazy with that little "LUX" logo
> *





> _Originally posted by vengence+Jul 15 2009, 10:55 PM~14488157-->
> 
> 
> 
> jesus fucking christ dave... now i call bullshit.... u aint rich naw homie YOU ARE THE BANK OF MONTREAL...
> 
> that is thee loty there homie,without a doubt no bullshit,it just better make one appearance in the nw for a show,hell naw that car wont never see the streets,itll be lucky to see pavement if its lucky... if you think im wrong prove it,pics or it never happened..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 03:41 AM~14490172
> *Man I cant wait.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Jul 16 2009, 07:20 AM~14490491
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> Everything came out amazing!
> *



thanks guys...Again very much appreciated but seriously this car might not be as nice as all you guys think...And I'm not saying that trying to be humble or wanting more props...It has a million flaws all around...I see them every single day...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Jul 16 2009, 07:59 PM~14496882
> *that fucking crazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzy
> 
> I love it dave
> 
> hope to see this baby at bbq
> 
> you got the best caddy I ever seen
> *


that's because you are too far from all the caddies out there...  :biggrin: j/k :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

One of my members that work in the electronic fields as a job modified the housings with 400 leds per housing...Took him over 35 hours per housing to put all these leds in there...He just got one done...Took a couple of pics of how it will look...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 16 2009, 06:18 PM~14497644
> *One of my members that work in the electronic fields as a job modified the housings with 400 leds per housing...Took him over 35 hours per housing to put all these leds in there...He just got one done...Took a couple of pics of how it will look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rusty caprice

looks good Dave but are they still going to work after they get engraved and chromed ? :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

also put my custom engraved chrome panels in the door skins...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Jul 16 2009, 09:22 PM~14497679
> *looks good Dave but are they still going to work after they get engraved and chromed ? :biggrin:
> *


hahaha funny guy... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## latinx4life

you straight murdered the game dave dont think i've seen another car of this caliber fucking sick :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen

Damn... coming along Super nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever

i might as well through my caddy away lol. this is some serious shit right here. amazing bro


----------



## titslover

:biggrin:


----------



## BABYBOY78

TTT looking good Dave. can't wait to see you out enjoying all the hard work and dedication you guys put in your car. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## benz88

Wow, i get even more stunned everytime i come in here. Custom LUX taillight lenses. god damn Dave, Wish i could come out with Petros in August for the picnic just to see this LOL.


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## junnbug

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@Feb 16 2009, 05:15 PM~13019415
> *This is nuts.    :biggrin:
> *


Say man how much to get some dash molding inserts made or do you even sale stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 16 2009, 07:25 PM~14497702
> *also put my custom engraved chrome panels in the door skins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 what it do $money$ dave. :biggrin: 
:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED

ttt


----------



## sin187sin

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 16 2009, 07:25 PM~14497702
> *also put my custom engraved chrome panels in the door skins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is nice


----------



## Rocksolid420

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jul 17 2009, 02:16 AM~14500893
> *Wow, i get even more stunned everytime i come in here. Custom LUX taillight lenses. god damn Dave, Wish i could come out with Petros in August for the picnic just to see this LOL.
> *


x2


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lowrider 4 life

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 13 2009, 04:16 PM~14460894
> *thanks man...I would not go that far as to call it that though... :biggrin:
> *


u dont have to ,when u pull up they gona have to  all b.s. to the side man this is comming out nice all the accesories and custom parts look good stay cool.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

simply amazing...


----------



## DirtyBird2

TTT FOR THE RICHEST GUY I KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here are some progress pics on the fleetwood...Got my tale lights working and put evrything in place


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here are some pics of the trunk...Still dusty but it is pretty much how it is going to look...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 22 2009, 06:46 PM~14553204
> *u dont have to ,when u pull up they gona have to  all b.s. to the side man this is comming out nice all the accesories and custom parts look good stay cool.
> *


thanks again man...Really appreciate all the good things you are saying...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jul 18 2009, 11:00 AM~14510784
> *:0  :0  :0  what it do $money$ dave. :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


sup bro :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$+Jul 23 2009, 05:46 PM~14563078-->
> 
> 
> 
> simply amazing...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Billy...Can't wait to see yours done bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DirtyBird2_@Jul 25 2009, 06:32 PM~14580506
> *TTT FOR THE RICHEST GUY I KNOW :biggrin:
> *


I guess you only know poor ass fools bro cause I'm not a rich guy or even close to that...


----------



## benz88

Wow, looking good dave!


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

car is lookin good Dave.. cant wait until i see this thing in person..


----------



## MISTER ED

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 1SICK87

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 27 2009, 05:59 PM~14597887
> *Here are some pics of the trunk...Still dusty but it is pretty much how it is going to look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Rocksolid420

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 27 2009, 05:57 PM~14597875
> *Here are some progress pics on the fleetwood...Got my tale lights working and put evrything in place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love Those Tails man


----------



## modesto64

VEGAS 09 BOUND .......???????
that aside this car is bad ass Dave good work bro


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

Car looks badass Dave!!


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Jul 28 2009, 07:57 AM~14602422
> *car is lookin good Dave.. cant wait until i see this thing in person..
> *



like the 8 of august?  :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

More pics please. I need more to jerk my dick off too. :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO

Four hours and 163 pages later, I would have to say this is in the top 3 of the best lowriders worldwide. Great job and I hope to see this car featured soon.


----------



## Spanky

hard to believe this is the same car that's on page 1...bad ass job man...


----------



## Ant-Wan

T<span style=\'colorrange\'> ~ T ~ T</span>


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## allbusiness

Dave you have the baddest bigbody around! I love the dedication you put in your ride and one day I will be there too. Cant wait to see it in person!.......


----------



## 5DEUCE

Wow man, the taillights ....and the fucking trunk is insane, love all the chrome and engraving in it...the baddest bigbody!!! :worship:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

wats up Dave...car looks bad ass homie


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

T T T


----------



## el-rimo

TTT veteralowwwwwww :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## alex_low

TTT


----------



## Douk

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 


:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Douk_@Aug 7 2009, 07:12 AM~14700897
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> :biggrin:
> *


Your avi :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 7 2009, 06:33 AM~14701208
> *Your avi :worship: :worship: :biggrin:
> *


Don't pretend...we all know your hitting for the "other team!"


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 7 2009, 09:34 AM~14701214
> *Don't pretend...we all know your hitting for the "other team!"
> *


yeah your right........ Im still a sucker for white Girls :biggrin: 


And I know your going to edit ths :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 7 2009, 06:37 AM~14701224
> *yeah your right........ Im still a sucker for white Girls :biggrin:
> And I know your going to edit ths :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I won't edit it....just know that isn't the "other team" I am talking about! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 7 2009, 09:38 AM~14701227
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I won't edit it....just know that isn't the "other team" I am talking about!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I know what you were saying, but I flipped it :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 7 2009, 06:40 AM~14701236
> *:biggrin: I know what you were saying, but I flipped it  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 85supreme

ou est la starburst? :dunno:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS




----------



## tcg64

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Aug 11 2009, 05:31 PM~14739503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn dave you losin weight homie? 

the lac comin along,now it needs to hit the nw for a debut that would make people drool like crazy


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

whats up dave just finish seeing all the pictures just speechless unbelievable cant wait to see this car in person


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Aug 11 2009, 07:21 PM~14740690
> *whats up dave just finish seeing all the pictures just speechless unbelievable cant wait to see this car in person
> *


best make sure you gotta extra change of draws,you might shit yaself when ya see it in person... 

straight quality there homie...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 13 2009, 12:31 AM~14753536
> *best make sure you gotta extra change of draws,you might shit yaself when ya see it in person...
> 
> straight quality there homie...
> *


LMAO well thats one way of putting it.


----------



## GREAT WHITE

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

where is dave?


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 13 2009, 03:43 PM~14758689
> *where is dave?
> *


SPENDING HIS MILLIONS :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 12 2009, 11:31 PM~14753536
> *best make sure you gotta extra change of draws,you might shit yaself when ya see it in person...
> 
> straight quality there homie...
> *



i spent a hole day looking at it last weekend and i was still finding new stuff on it lol all i can say is wow lol :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

Dave you think it will be ready for affiliated picnic ??


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Aug 13 2009, 02:37 PM~14760168
> *i spent a hole day looking at it last weekend and i was still finding new stuff on it lol all i can say is wow lol  :biggrin:
> *


ya know what im talkin bout then.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 13 2009, 02:43 PM~14758689
> *where is dave?
> *


I'm still here...Car is getting leafed and stripped on the 2nd of september along with the frame and a couple of more custom parts being done for it and then I'm done... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Aug 11 2009, 09:21 PM~14740690
> *whats up dave just finish seeing all the pictures just speechless unbelievable cant wait to see this car in person
> *


Thanks Eddie...Nothing compared to Pure Elegance bro, you might be disapointed... :happysad:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Aug 11 2009, 05:25 PM~14738171
> *ou est la starburst? :dunno:
> *


Elle est ici avec moi... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 13 2009, 12:31 AM~14753536
> *best make sure you gotta extra change of draws,you might shit yaself when ya see it in person...
> 
> straight quality there homie...
> *


thanks Kev but it ain't as badass as you think man...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Aug 13 2009, 05:39 PM~14760904
> *Dave you think it will be ready for affiliated picnic ??
> *


no I don't think so cause I still need to get some radiator hardlines, bolts and other stuff plated for it along with some other stuff being done but I'm close if everything goes well which practically never does but I'm moving forward...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Aug 13 2009, 04:37 PM~14760168
> *i spent a hole day looking at it last weekend and i was still finding new stuff on it lol all i can say is wow lol  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha fokker you know it ain't all that great...Like I keep saying, it is what it is...


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2009, 05:08 PM~14772150
> *no I don't think so cause I still need to get some radiator hardlines, bolts and other stuff plated for it along with some other stuff being done but I'm close if everything goes well which practically never does but I'm moving forward...
> *


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2009, 04:06 PM~14772134
> *thanks Kev but it ain't as badass as you think man...
> *


nah youre right,its only like 90% chrome,the rest is either candy painted,or covered in rubber or fabric of the top sort... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

its comin along nicely i sent you a pm with my cell... send me some new pic messages of the caddy n ill send you some of blue... but shhh no displayin em till i do... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood

hey i got a question what did you have to do to go with a 350 without all da computer stuff but still have your digital dash and trans work right


----------



## kaos283

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2009, 04:03 PM~14772097
> *I'm still here...Car is getting leafed and stripped on the 2nd of september along with the frame and a couple of more custom parts being done for it and then I'm done... :biggrin:
> *


Oh yeah. :biggrin:  :biggrin: I might drop by if you dont mind, always nice to see Martin pull some lines.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Aug 18 2009, 08:24 AM~14802340
> *hey i got a question what did you have to do to go with a 350 without all da computer stuff but still have your digital dash and trans work right
> *


tranny is the one that goes with the 350 carb engine, just had to modify a few things and I kept one computer out of 3 and made the lights and dash work...Had a pro come in and do it though...A member in the club who does that kind of stuff for a living...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@Aug 18 2009, 06:02 PM~14807945
> *Oh yeah.  :biggrin:    :biggrin: I might drop by if you dont mind, always nice to see Martin pull some lines.
> *


you are more than welcome to come...


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 18 2009, 08:52 PM~14809874
> *tranny is the one that goes with the 350 carb engine, just had to modify a few things and I kept one computer out of 3 and made the lights and dash work...Had a pro come in and do it though...A member in the club who does that kind of stuff for a living...
> *


ah kool i wanna do mine the same way how bout da temp,oil,abs lights?

do they still work?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Aug 18 2009, 10:52 PM~14811494
> *ah kool i wanna do mine the same way how bout da temp,oil,abs lights?
> 
> do they still work?
> *


everything works but I not sure if it will be accurate all the time especially for the abs cause this is gone...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 19 2009, 06:07 AM~14814113
> *everything works but I not sure if it will be accurate all the time especially for the abs cause this is gone...
> *


may as well just do a completely custom dash homie,,, you know you wanna... :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: AHAH DAMN VENGINA WHERE U BEEN HIDING OUT??


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 19 2009, 03:11 PM~14819158
> *:uh: AHAH DAMN VENGINA WHERE U BEEN HIDING OUT??
> *


hahaha fuck you too homie,how you been?

just been workin and doin lil by lil work to the olds,its my daily so i cant get wild with it yet :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2009, 05:10 PM~14772159
> *hahaha fokker you know it ain't all that great...Like I keep saying, it is what it is...
> *



:uh: right and i have a street car


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Aug 19 2009, 04:52 PM~14820195
> *:uh:  right and i have a street car
> *


and i have a show stopper :biggrin: 
that i drive daily mind you...


----------



## ENGRAVER

Nice Caddy homie


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Aug 22 2009, 02:49 PM~14848288
> *Nice Caddy homie
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Aug 22 2009, 02:49 PM~14848288
> *Nice Caddy homie
> *


thanks Eazy...Wish I had yours though... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Aug 23 2009, 08:48 PM~14857464
> *
> *


sup Billy boy... :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 27 2009, 06:57 PM~14597875
> *Here are some progress pics on the fleetwood...Got my tale lights working and put evrything in place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have to put on shades before I enter your build up topic. To much chrome! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Aug 26 2009, 07:33 PM~14892021
> *I have to put on shades before I enter your build up topic. To much chrome! :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


i hear ya homie


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Showstopper. :nicoderm:


----------



## Coast One

its like you took a big body and dumped some Daves Insanity Sauce all over it


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

the instand dave car!!!

just give hot water to it


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Aug 27 2009, 09:57 PM~14902883
> *Showstopper. :nicoderm:
> *


X2


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## kaos283

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 27 2009, 08:11 PM~14903824
> *its like you took a big body and dumped some Daves Insanity Sauce all over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## abel

:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## vengence

dave new pics yet?


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jul 16 2009, 08:18 PM~14497644-->
> 
> 
> 
> One of my members that work in the electronic fields as a job modified the housings with 400 leds per housing...Took him over 35 hours per housing to put all these leds in there...He just got one done...Took a couple of pics of how it will look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 16 2009, 08:25 PM~14497702
> *also put my custom engraved chrome panels in the door skins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SON OF A BITCH! For real, Im scared to open this topic now hno: Please leave some ideas for the rest of us :biggrin: I have never seen so many original/innovative ideas on one ride... that includes the teal 58 from here in Nor Cal (Perfect Score). :worship:


----------



## syked1

insane ttt work right here fella's


----------



## latinx4life

:biggrin: what up dave were are the new pics at big homie :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

*Dave, I have a mess of new parts to ship you next week Bro!!

Try and send you pics if I can find a camera this weekened!*


----------



## alfaroair

DAAAAMMM dave!! crazy homie..car is looking good! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Aug 27 2009, 08:57 PM~14902883
> *Showstopper. :nicoderm:
> *


sup Mikey...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 27 2009, 10:11 PM~14903824
> *its like you took a big body and dumped some Daves Insanity Sauce all over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahaha good one Coaster... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$+Aug 28 2009, 04:35 AM~14906561-->
> 
> 
> 
> the instand dave car!!!
> 
> just give hot water to it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 02:29 PM~14910788
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 10:08 PM~14922889
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 04:40 PM~14937944
> *:roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Sep 1 2009, 07:46 AM~14945414
> *:wave:
> *


sup guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 2 2009, 07:42 PM~14963195
> *dave new pics yet?
> *


soon Kev...Just waiting on some more parts and other stuff too...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 2 2009, 07:58 PM~14963325
> *SON OF A BITCH! For real, Im scared to open this topic now hno: Please leave some ideas for the rest of us  :biggrin: I have never seen so many original/innovative ideas on one ride... that includes the teal 58 from here in Nor Cal (Perfect Score). :worship:
> *


thanks man...Really appreciate the good words


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by latinx4life_@Sep 3 2009, 08:09 PM~14974441
> *:biggrin: what up dave were are the new pics at big homie  :biggrin:
> *


coming up in a bit...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 4 2009, 02:09 PM~14981286
> *Dave, I have a mess of new parts to ship you next week Bro!!
> 
> Try and send you pics if I can find a camera this weekened!
> *


right on Jas...Thanks brother!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Sep 4 2009, 02:57 PM~14981713
> *DAAAAMMM dave!! crazy homie..car is looking good! :0  :biggrin:
> *


thanks Freddy...Again thanks for the great work you have done on my parts man!!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 4 2009, 08:15 PM~14983980
> *right on Jas...Thanks brother!!!
> *


----------



## daoriginator64

sup big dave!!!! sending a wassup from the home of the bronx bombers! we killed u guys last week! hahahaha,,, keep it up dave, ur the king! solow


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 4 2009, 05:10 PM~14983945
> *soon Kev...Just waiting on some more parts and other stuff too...
> *


nice..... i seen you got more parts enroute to you.... by the time its done perfect score gonna need to take a back seat to your car


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Sep 5 2009, 07:36 PM~14990789
> *sup big dave!!!! sending a wassup from the home of the bronx bombers! we killed u guys last week! hahahaha,,, keep it up dave, ur the king! solow
> *


*
MMMMMAAAAAANNNNNYYYYYY!!!!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Sep 5 2009, 06:36 PM~14990789
> *sup big dave!!!! sending a wassup from the home of the bronx bombers! we killed u guys last week! hahahaha,,, keep it up dave, ur the king! solow
> *


what's going on Manny...I missed you guys bbq but I will be there next year with my fleetwood or maybe my bomb but I'll be coming down for sure this time brother...Looks like it was a great time!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 6 2009, 10:39 PM~14999617
> *nice..... i seen you got more parts enroute to you.... by the time its done perfect score gonna need to take a back seat to your car
> *


Yes I do Kev...BUT you can never compare this car to Pefect Score man cause it's not even close to that at all...Mine is nice but not even close to that level...  Perfect Score is perfect, mine has a million flaws man and it's a 58 impala, not a 96 fleetwood...


----------



## daoriginator64

cant wait dave! we will plan a trip up next summer for sure! i need to meet jas too! jas u da man! lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Sep 7 2009, 08:27 PM~15007532
> *cant wait dave! we will plan a trip up next summer for sure! i need to meet jas too! jas u da man! lol
> *


right on Manny...You guys are always welcome up here you know that!!


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64+Sep 7 2009, 09:27 PM~15007532-->
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait dave! we will plan a trip up next summer for sure! *i need to meet jas too! jas u da man! lo*l
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SHIET HOMIE LIKEWISE!!! GONNA BE GREAT TO FINALLY BE ABLE TO KICK IT WITH YA'ALL!!!! :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 09:35 PM~15007645
> *right on Manny...You guys are always welcome up here you know that!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X 1000000 IF YOU HEAD UP TO MTL MAKE SURE I KNOW CAUSE I'LL CRUISIN UP THERE TO KICK IT WITH YA'ALL!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Sep 7 2009, 10:08 PM~15008122
> *:biggrin:
> *



AND YOU... :angry: GET YOUR CANDY ASS UP HERE TOO..NO EXCUSES HOMIE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

:biggrin:


----------



## 805MAC1961

Damn Bro, I just went through your entire thread, and this bitch is SUPER CLEAN... The only flaw I could find is that it's not mine!!!

Did you plan on this much from the get go??? Did you ever think about just cutting it up and making a 2 Door???

Either way, i'm sure it'll be a future layout in LRM...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Sep 8 2009, 01:28 AM~15011320
> *Damn Bro, I just went through your entire thread, and this bitch is SUPER CLEAN... The only flaw I could find is that it's not mine!!!
> 
> Did you plan on this much from the get go??? Did you ever think about just cutting it up and making a 2 Door???
> 
> Either way, i'm sure it'll be a future layout in LRM...
> *


thanks for the good words man. I'm not a huge fan of these 2 door 93-96 fleetwoods but I admire the enormous work done on them to get there though and I really love the rag top Topo makes but that is too hard for me or anyone around to build correctly. And I really never thought I would do that much from the beginning cause I would have done better on a few things from the get go...


----------



## vengence

i agree thats the only flaw,then again it wouldnt be to this level... id say this will give perfect score an intense run for its money,or beat it.. 

just remember that pinstriping can get you a few extra points when used correctly


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 9 2009, 11:42 PM~15034260
> *i agree thats the only flaw,then again it wouldnt be to this level... id say this will give perfect score an intense run for its money,or beat it..
> 
> just remember that pinstriping can get you a few extra points when used correctly
> *


All I ever wanted is have a car I like and that I can be happy with...Believe me when I say it is light years away from the quality of a car like PS or any other top notch cars out there...


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I got the universal zenith adaptors' extra holes shaved and smoothed out to get them ready for engraving...Here are the pics before engraving and plating


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Custom made air breather knob:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Custom made and machined engraved rear door vent covers before plating:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

same part plated:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here is the first part of a double layor license plate. This the the Luxurious copper part that will be on top of the custom chrome license plate:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here is the complete two layer Luxurious custom license plate fully plated:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here is a custom cover machine engraved light trunk cover before plating:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

the same part fully plated:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I also got some custom battery covers made for the trunk in metal and then plated for the top part of the batteries to hide all the imperfection and punched up writings in the plastic on the batteries. Here are some pics of the covers done and plated:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

The og rear view mirror comes in plastic for the 93-96 fleet but here is a special custom rear view mirror I got made in custom billet aluminum with a thicker and larger frame and flat surfaces so it can be engraved and plated...Here are the pics of the rear view mirror before engraving and plating:





























¸


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Ant-Wan

Damn, Dave!!! Everytime I saw the progress, I'm always saying that it's unbelievable. And I say it again!!!!!! Awesome work on this Fleet!!!  THIS IS ''almost'' IT :biggrin: :biggrin: 


:thumbsup: JAS is doing an incerdible work on your pieces bro  

*T <span style=\'colorrange\'>~ T <span style=\'colorrange\'>~ T</span></span>*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 14 2009, 10:13 PM~15082161
> *   Damn, Dave!!! Everytime I saw the progress, I'm always saying that it's unbelievable. And I say it again!!!!!! Awesome work on this Fleet!!!   THIS IS ''almost'' IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup: JAS is doing an incerdible work on your pieces bro
> 
> T <span style=\'colorrange\'>~ T <span style=\'colorrange\'>~ T</span></span>
> *


Yes I have to say that Jas really came through on a lot of pieces and parts for this car...Best in what he does!!!


----------



## el-rimo

badassssssss


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

Dave you still doing it Dogg!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## StreetStyleJG

:0


----------



## 509Rider

Fucking balling out of control lol jk, looks amazing as always


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

fuck it i wish i had that kinda money to build something


----------



## "ACE"

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 15 2009, 04:14 AM~15084958
> *Fucking balling out of control lol jk, looks amazing as always
> *





times 2

just when you think he has nothing else to do......


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 14 2009, 11:15 PM~15082196
> *Yes I have to say that Jas really came through on a lot of pieces and parts for this car...Best in what he does!!!
> *


jas never ceases to amaze me with the one off parts that he comes off


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Sep 14 2009, 11:13 PM~15082161-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, Dave!!! Everytime I saw the progress, I'm always saying that it's unbelievable. And I say it again!!!!!! Awesome work on this Fleet!!!   THIS IS ''almost'' IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup: JAS is doing an incerdible work on your pieces bro
> 
> *T <span style=\'colorrange\'>~ T <span style=\'colorrange\'>~ T</span></span>*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 11:15 PM~15082196
> *Yes I have to say that Jas really came through on a lot of pieces and parts for this car...Best in what he does!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Sep 15 2009, 08:43 AM~15085482
> *jas never ceases to amaze me with the one off parts that he comes off
> *



*THANKS FOR THE PROPS FAM!! IF IT WASN'T FOR DAVE AND THIS INCREDIBLE FLEET HE'S PUTTING TOGETHER I'D NEVER HAVE THE OPPORTUNITY TO PUSH MYSELF TO CREATE BETTER PARTS!!!

THANKS FOR ALL THE LUV , SUPPORT AND RESPECT DAVE!!   *


----------



## Coast One

:around:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 15 2009, 02:16 PM~15087909
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS FAM!! IF IT WASN'T FOR DAVE AND THIS INCREDIBLE FLEET HE'S PUTTING TOGETHER I'D NEVER HAVE THE OPPORTUNITY TO PUSH MYSELF TO CREATE BETTER PARTS!!!
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL THE LUV , SUPPORT AND RESPECT DAVE!!
> *


I wish I had the money to get one off parts for my cutty made :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 15 2009, 02:38 PM~15088078
> *I wish I had the money to get one off parts for my cutty made :biggrin:
> *


*just keep saving those pennies bro!!...I am  :biggrin: *


----------



## kaos283

:thumbsup: Good work. To both of you guys.


----------



## lolow

Bah !!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 16 2009, 11:32 AM~15097472
> *Bah !!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 15 2009, 01:16 PM~15087909
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS FAM!! IF IT WASN'T FOR DAVE AND THIS INCREDIBLE FLEET HE'S PUTTING TOGETHER I'D NEVER HAVE THE OPPORTUNITY TO PUSH MYSELF TO CREATE BETTER PARTS!!!
> THANKS FOR ALL THE LUV , SUPPORT AND RESPECT DAVE!!
> *




:thumbsup:   

Everything you made worth gold bro
Now working on a little something for my trike, so this winter... :biggrin: :biggrin: I'll holla @ u!


----------



## DarknessWithin

Hahaha... I see whats up. 
Everything is looking real nice. Big ups to my east coast nemesis, wish I came earlier to meet you, Dave!...next year!!!!!!

And I cant wait to see the finished car. But then again the problem is trying to find shit that cant be engraved....or chrome plated. Jas has finally agreed that I can pay him using my wealth of Canadian Tire money.








_Way to go on the machining, Jas!!!! _


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

some pics I took with the sun reflecting on the openned door then on the car...Can't wait to see it under the deep sun...Colors are really popping out...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

waiting for parts to finish it...Couple of pics I took today in the garage...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here is the stripping done on the rear passenger frame today


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here are some pics of the outline of the leafing on the side of the car along with a finishing touch...


----------



## lowrider 4 life

:around: :around: :around: :around: :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## Ant-Wan

*<span style=\'colorrange\'>TTTABARNAK</span>!!!!!*

THIS IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WONDERFULL!!!!!                ABSOLUTELY


----------



## 509Rider

Damn


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

looking good but no engraved brakesdisc  :thumbsdown: :uh:  








































































































J/K bro


----------



## 85supreme

damn dave looks too good


----------



## Lacman93

Damn Dave you bringin her out to Vegas this year or what???


----------



## benz88

Dave, you were right.Your pinstriper friend does amazing work. Looks killer.


----------



## kaos283

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 16 2009, 05:13 PM~15101663
> *Here are some pics of the outline of the leafing on the side of the car along with a finishing touch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is some nice work, :0  I like how he did the transition betwen the bodyline and the contour of the light. 
Still cant beleive there is a guy that good in our region.


----------



## kaos283

Man, the silverleaf even matches the style of the engraving. :worship: :loco:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@Sep 17 2009, 05:25 PM~15110439
> *This is some nice work,  :0   I like how he did the transition betwen the bodyline and the contour of the light.
> Still cant beleive there is a guy that good in our region.
> *


Yeah seriously I'm very happy with Martin's work!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@Sep 17 2009, 05:28 PM~15110474
> *Man,  the silverleaf even matches the style of the engraving.  :worship:  :loco:
> *


Yeah he did this in purpose to try to keep the same flow...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Sep 17 2009, 02:06 AM~15105456
> *looking good but no engraved brakesdisc    :thumbsdown:  :uh:
> J/K bro
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life+Sep 16 2009, 08:34 PM~15102349-->
> 
> 
> 
> :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 08:38 PM~15102385
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 12:39 AM~15104989
> *<span style=\'colorrange\'>TTTABARNAK</span>!!!!!
> 
> THIS IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WONDERFULL!!!!!    ABSOLUTELY
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 12:41 AM~15105003
> *Damn
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-85supreme_@Sep 17 2009, 02:12 AM~15105479
> *damn dave looks too good
> *


thanks guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Sep 17 2009, 02:12 AM~15105482
> *Damn Dave you bringin her out to Vegas this year or what???
> *


not this year man...Not going to be done on time even if I wanted to bring it...


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 16 2009, 04:13 PM~15101663
> *Here are some pics of the outline of the leafing on the side of the car along with a finishing touch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING REAL GOOD DAVE .....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 17 2009, 08:14 PM~15111938
> *LOOKING REAL GOOD DAVE .....
> *


thanks Rich...How you been man?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 17 2009, 06:17 PM~15112528
> *thanks Rich...How you been man?
> *


Good man ....trying to build these rides and spend time with the family!


Looks like you fleet will be hard to beat next year in Vegas ....keep up the great work brother


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking amazing man! It is the small details that really set that beast off! :thumbsup:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 15 2009, 03:23 PM~15088450
> *just keep saving those pennies bro!!...I am   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Sep 17 2009, 03:06 AM~15105456
> *looking good but no engraved brakesdisc    :thumbsdown:  :uh:
> J/K bro
> *


X2 :uh:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

TTT for the big man :biggrin: see you guys in Vegas in 3 weeks :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Sep 21 2009, 06:28 PM~15145620
> *TTT for the big man  :biggrin: see you guys in Vegas in 3 weeks  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel




----------



## latinx4life

:uh: damn dave this car is bad ass much respect :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## alfaroair

daamm! DAVE LOOKING GOOD BRO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocksolid420

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 16 2009, 05:07 PM~15101596
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


God Dam!!!


----------



## vengence

dave you fool.... you forgot to chrome the rotors.....oh well im bettin you wont ever drive it except on and off the trailer anyways... 

vegas lookout the new top dog will arrive soon,from montreal that is.....


----------



## daoriginator64

me and big dave!!! sup homie! cant wait to kick it next year!


----------



## Lacman93

Watch out Dave, you got some competition :biggrin:


----------



## kaos283

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Sep 26 2009, 05:13 PM~15193697
> *Watch out Dave, you got some competition  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I bet his rotors are plated :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 27 2009, 03:56 PM~15200306
> *I bet his rotors are plated :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahaha doubtfull

prolly spent more on the rims than the car and paintjob it has.....


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Sep 26 2009, 04:13 PM~15193697
> *Watch out Dave, you got some competition  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




omg i knew dave was a cheater and he didnt have those idea by he's self :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by REin4ST+Sep 22 2009, 05:11 AM~15150300-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 07:58 AM~15150651
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 09:19 AM~15151018
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-alfaroair_@Sep 22 2009, 02:16 PM~15153295
> *daamm! DAVE LOOKING GOOD BRO!!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lacman84+Sep 26 2009, 04:13 PM~15193697-->
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out Dave, you got some competition  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by kaos28[email protected] 27 2009, 05:16 PM~15200077
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 05:56 PM~15200306
> *I bet his rotors are plated :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 09:32 PM~15212806
> *hahahahahaha doubtfull
> 
> prolly spent more on the rims than the car and paintjob it has.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Sep 30 2009, 02:25 PM~15229375
> *omg i knew dave was a cheater and he didnt have those idea by he's self :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 17 2009, 10:36 PM~15113497
> *Good man ....trying to build these rides and spend time with the family!
> Looks like you fleet will be hard to beat next year in Vegas ....keep up the great work brother
> *


Good shit Rich...Your rides are looking great!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Sep 18 2009, 07:46 AM~15116518-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking amazing man! It is the small details that really set that beast off!  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-latinx4life_@Sep 21 2009, 10:54 PM~15147716
> *:uh: damn dave this car is bad ass much respect  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Sep 21 2009, 08:28 PM~15145620
> *TTT for the big man  :biggrin: see you guys in Vegas in 3 weeks  :0  :biggrin:
> *


less than that now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Sep 24 2009, 07:19 PM~15177849
> *me and big dave!!! sup homie! cant wait to kick it next year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it was great to see you again Manny!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Picked up some of my parts this weekend
two layor custom license plate plated


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

rear door vent covers machined engraved and plated


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

custom Luxurious air breather plated


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

plated battery covers


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Although I should have had the frame stripped and leafed while the body was off the frame, I did not really know I would go that far so the stripper was nice enough to work on the frame with the body on it...some pics I took today while the stripper was leafing and stripping the frame yesterday


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Speechless :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

topnotch nice


----------



## titslover

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

im speechless, damn ... :0  :cheesy:


----------



## Cecamania

*THIS IS LIKE THE BADDEST LAC I EVER SCENE!!!! :0 :0 

WHO DOES ALL YORU CUSTOM PARTS???*


----------



## westsidehydros

striping looks good dave, is that the same dude that did the rose on roxanne's car?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 1 2009, 10:22 PM~15244026
> *striping looks good dave, is that the same dude that did the rose on roxanne's car?
> *


yup ,same guy


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 1 2009, 07:06 AM~15237780
> *Picked up some of my parts this weekend
> two layor custom license plate plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BRING MINE TO VEGAS FUCKER ... ILL BE WAITING .. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

LOTY FOR 2010 here it is.. may as well hand dave the award now....


----------



## Douk

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8sharkin78

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 1 2009, 07:13 AM~15237844
> *Although I should have had the frame stripped and leafed while the body was off the frame, I did not really know I would go that far so the stripper was nice enough to work on the frame with the body on it...some pics I took today while the stripper was leafing and stripping the frame yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn!...this car still aint done yet!.....this shit is lookin sick as fuck bro!


----------



## singlepumpking

looks great, you gotta get a baller ass serpintine system and chrome/engrave it! its a must!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

I dont believe anyone could ever top this car when it comes to detail, dave great job bro


----------



## 801Rider

:worship: :worship: Dave reppin Lux to the fullest


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## abel




----------



## alex_low

damn dave 

on the sun the paint is amazing the lifting and the pintripe is so bad 

I wana the same guy for my carlo next summer

big big big big up to you home boy


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 2 2009, 03:56 PM~15251648
> *:worship: :worship: Dave reppin Lux to the fullest
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Cecamania_@Oct 1 2009, 07:50 PM~15243205
> *THIS IS LIKE THE BADDEST LAC I EVER SCENE!!!!  :0  :0
> 
> WHO DOES ALL YORU CUSTOM PARTS???
> *


Jas from CCF customs in Toronto did most of the custom parts on the car


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 1 2009, 09:22 PM~15244026
> *striping looks good dave, is that the same dude that did the rose on roxanne's car?
> *


same guy Pete...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Oct 2 2009, 12:14 AM~15245965
> *BRING MINE TO VEGAS FUCKER ... ILL BE WAITING ..  :biggrin:
> *


Hit up Jas if you want one done fool...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 2 2009, 01:58 AM~15246660
> *LOTY FOR 2010 here it is.. may as well hand dave the award now....
> *


not even close to these level of cars Kev


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man+Oct 1 2009, 09:26 AM~15237915-->
> 
> 
> 
> Speechless :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 11:46 AM~15239026
> *topnotch nice
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 12:25 PM~15239353
> *Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2009, 01:54 PM~15249579
> *Damn!...this car still aint done yet!.....this shit is lookin sick as fuck bro!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DEAD [email protected] 2 2009, 05:49 PM~15251576
> *I dont believe anyone could ever top this car when it comes to detail, dave great job bro
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Oct 2 2009, 09:56 PM~15253756
> *
> *


thanks guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 2 2009, 05:56 PM~15251648
> *:worship: :worship: Dave reppin Lux to the fullest
> *


doing my very best brother


----------



## benz88

up from page 3. looking great dave.cant wait to see it next year.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 4 2009, 08:09 PM~15265862
> *Hit up Jas if you want one done fool...
> *


:jas: :yes:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 4 2009, 05:12 PM~15265890
> *not even close to the level of this car Kev
> *


ok i edited it to what it was supposed to say... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 6 2009, 10:50 PM~15288169
> *ok i edited it to what it was supposed to say... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence

whats new dave?


----------



## StreetStyleJG

:wave:


----------



## alex_low

ttt 4 big dave

the king into the mtl lowrider history

U step the game up bro


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: Bah !!


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rocksolid420

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Oct 16 2009, 06:17 PM~15381820
> *ttt 4 big dave
> 
> the king into the mtl lowrider history
> 
> U step the game up bro
> *


x2 way up!


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C.

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 1 2009, 07:13 AM~15237844
> *Although I should have had the frame stripped and leafed while the body was off the frame, I did not really know I would go that far so the stripper was nice enough to work on the frame with the body on it...some pics I took today while the stripper was leafing and stripping the frame yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:nicoderm: CAR AINT NUTTIN NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOVE SEEING DETAIL LIKE THIS


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 1 2009, 07:13 AM~15237844
> *Although I should have had the frame stripped and leafed while the body was off the frame, I did not really know I would go that far so the stripper was nice enough to work on the frame with the body on it...some pics I took today while the stripper was leafing and stripping the frame yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wats up Dave...missed u at Vegas...Your car is bad ass


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 1 2009, 07:13 AM~15237844
> *Although I should have had the frame stripped and leafed while the body was off the frame, I did not really know I would go that far so the stripper was nice enough to work on the frame with the body on it...some pics I took today while the stripper was leafing and stripping the frame yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: TTT FOR THE BADDEST FLEET AROUND :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 1 2009, 10:13 AM~15237844
> *Although I should have had the frame stripped and leafed while the body was off the frame, I did not really know I would go that far so the stripper was nice enough to work on the frame with the body on it...some pics I took today while the stripper was leafing and stripping the frame yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

dave i know you got updates.... cmon lets see em


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 26 2009, 03:01 PM~15470541
> *dave i know you got updates.... cmon lets see em
> *



:yessad: x2


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

i saw them


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Daves tha man :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 23 2009, 08:20 PM~15449562
> *wats up Dave...missed u at Vegas...Your car is bad ass
> *


thanks Rick...It would have been nice to see you in Vegas this year but at least I got to see your fleet...Bad ass bro!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Oct 6 2009, 02:47 PM~15283334
> *up from page 3. looking great dave.cant wait to see it next year.
> *


are you coming to our bbq? :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 14 2009, 01:24 AM~15350879
> *whats new dave?
> *


a few minor things...Car is almost ready now...Will be out for the 2010 season :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Oct 23 2009, 01:54 PM~15445978
> *:nicoderm: CAR AINT NUTTIN NICE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOVE SEEING DETAIL LIKE THIS
> *


Your fleet is the shit man...Glad I had the chance to see this nice baby in Vegas


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 26 2009, 03:01 PM~15470541
> *dave i know you got updates.... cmon lets see em
> *


yes I do got some but only small minor stuff...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 27 2009, 08:59 PM~15486039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awwww shit!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 27 2009, 06:05 PM~15485322
> *yes I do got some but only small minor stuff...
> *


bro aint nada on this car minor....

lookin great homie...


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 29 2009, 12:26 PM~15504562
> *bro aint nada on this car minor....
> 
> lookin great homie...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## abel




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 29 2009, 03:26 PM~15504562
> *bro aint nada on this car minor....
> 
> lookin great homie...
> *


x2 I guess dave was showing us that he had a sense of humor :cheesy:


----------



## Douk




----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 27 2009, 08:00 PM~15485230
> *are you coming to our bbq? :biggrin:
> *


should be! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Oct 31 2009, 02:31 PM~15522766
> *should be! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

fabricated some drop mount brackets so I can get a higher lock up in the back...Still got to get the brackets painted or plated...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some more pics of the fleet getting stripped and leafed


----------



## coco73chev

nice lock up Big hommie cant wait to see this baby hoppin !!  :cheesy: I mean rollin !! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Car is dusty on those pics but it's in a build up stage still...  








ttttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Oct 31 2009, 02:52 PM~15522872
> *nice lock up  Big hommie cant wait to see this baby hoppin !!    :cheesy: I mean rollin !! :biggrin:
> *


I decided to make it a huge hopper...Putting it down that way... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## coco73chev

est te tabernacel.....I think your next investment should be a chrome engraved enclosed trailer to keep that caddy free from dust when you going to vegas ! uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some more custom shit I got done and engraved...Still has to be plated...


----------



## coco73chev

or hop the shit outta her j/k cars come a very long way great work u guys !!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Oct 31 2009, 03:00 PM~15522928
> *est te tabernacel.....I think your next investment should be a chrome engraved enclosed trailer to keep that caddy free from dust when you going to vegas ! uffin:
> *


just a simple trailor would be cool for long distance drive... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Alost finished...FINALLY!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Just have to figure out what I'm going to do with that damn trunk latch


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

the whole trunk and car need a big clean up though...


----------



## Psycho631

Damn, much props homie uffin:


----------



## TORONTO

bad 2 the fuckin bone!! DAMN dave, setting the bar HIGH!! thats what i like to see! uffin: :thumbsup: putting it down HARD for montreal and all of canada! and of course for Luxurious!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

everything is working good...Almost ready to be able to drive it...Spring 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

can't wait to clean the car and take some pics outside in the sun instead of in this dark garage...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Oct 31 2009, 03:12 PM~15523006
> *Damn, much props homie uffin:
> *


thanks bro...Considerin it was a rusted out old beat up cab (first mistake I did was to buy a piece of shit rusted out car cause I wanted to cheap my way in), it came out decent...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Oct 31 2009, 03:13 PM~15523011
> *bad 2 the fuckin bone!! DAMN dave, setting the bar HIGH!! thats what i like to see! uffin:  :thumbsup:  putting it down HARD for montreal and all of canada! and of course for Luxurious!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks brother...At least I'll be able to show something else than my blue beat up dodge ram around... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I left my side garage door opened the other day and the sun was reflecting on the metal door and on the car...Coast One really put it down on my car...Going to look great on sunny days I think. All the credit goes to him...Thanks again Coast!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Oct 31 2009, 03:02 PM~15522942
> *or hop the shit outta her j/k cars come a very long way great work u guys !!
> *


thanks Nick


----------



## 5DEUCE

damn Dave car looks crazy!!!!!! love the lock up and the taillights not too mention the rest of the insanity!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

*DAVE* :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

looks unbelievable!!!! but for me personal its to much chrome in the engine and trunk need a lil color touch up details


----------



## benz88

welp, im speachless dave. damn.


----------



## TORONTO

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Nov 1 2009, 12:13 AM~15526053
> *looks unbelievable!!!! but for me personal its to much chrome in the engine and trunk need a lil color touch up details
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



great advice :twak:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

you know what i mean fucker c-mon  :biggrin: 

only a little paint touch ups like painted ballmilled lines on valvecovers or something like this


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Oct 31 2009, 11:13 PM~15526053
> *looks unbelievable!!!! but for me personal its to much chrome in the engine and trunk need a lil color touch up details
> *


 :uh: Fuck that,if I had dave's money,I'd dip my whole car in chrome and call it a day!!! :biggrin: 
Looking good Dave,can't wait to see pix in the sun


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## crucialjp

Car looks amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Nov 1 2009, 08:40 AM~15527875
> *Car looks amazing! :thumbsup:
> *


x49 well deserved mr gravelle


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 31 2009, 02:12 PM~15523002
> *the whole trunk and car need a big clean up though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam I don't know what flaws u talking about Dave this MF is bad keep up da good work can't wait to see in person


----------



## abel




----------



## TORONTO

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 1 2009, 10:46 PM~15532100
> *
> *


 :420: :h5:


----------



## WhiteChocolate

Of the Fleetwood Game. Great Work


----------



## PurpleLicious

Damn Dave the stripper is good!


----------



## Coast One

LOOKING GOOD DAVE! I LIKE THE PLATES :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 31 2009, 11:59 AM~15522922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARE YOU SERIOUS?? :0


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 2 2009, 06:28 PM~15540241
> *ARE YOU SERIOUS?? :0
> *



are you serio? :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 2 2009, 06:28 PM~15540241
> *ARE YOU SERIOUS?? :0
> *


I guess you don't like it on the plastic moldings...  I think it looks way better than the red color there...It complements the clolor of the graphics on there


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 2 2009, 06:56 PM~15540488
> *are you serio? :biggrin:
> *


damn Serio has even invaded "Project Rides"... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 2 2009, 06:24 PM~15540203
> *LOOKING GOOD DAVE! I LIKE THE PLATES :biggrin:
> *


hahaha thanks bro... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Nov 1 2009, 12:13 AM~15526053
> *looks unbelievable!!!! but for me personal its to much chrome in the engine and trunk need a lil color touch up details
> *


I was once told by a well known guy in lowriding that there is no such thing as too much chrome on a lowrider... :biggrin: But I know what you mean and there was many other kind of set up I like and could have done and I went with this one...The more you do custom shit on a car, the greater the chances are that some people won't like it but others will love it...I said a million times already, this car is full of flaws and it has a lot of custom parts and it will be critized left and right...I can live with that... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Nov 1 2009, 06:56 AM~15527105
> *you know what i mean fucker c-mon   :biggrin:
> 
> only a little paint touch ups like painted ballmilled lines on valvecovers or something like this
> *


the only paint I will add on the engraved parts besides the pumps are the lines of the machined engraved parts...Not fucking with anything else...


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 2 2009, 03:58 PM~15540511
> *I guess you don't like it on the plastic moldings...   I think it looks way better than the red color there...It complements the clolor of the graphics on there
> *


IT LOOKS GOOD, BUT DAMM THATS A LOT OF LINES HE HAD TO STRIPE!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 31 2009, 11:58 PM~15525950
> *KRICKET!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:*


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY

Badd ass fucken Caddy dogg!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 2 2009, 07:08 PM~15540621
> *IT LOOKS GOOD, BUT DAMM THATS A LOT OF LINES HE HAD TO STRIPE!
> *


Yeah it takes him about 20 minutes per moldings to fill in the paint to make sure it is nice and even everywhere...  We tried filling in the moldings with paint in the cracks and wipe out the rest but it comes out way better when he strippes them instead...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE+Oct 31 2009, 03:58 PM~15523286-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn Dave car looks crazy!!!!!! love the lock up and the taillights not too mention the rest of the insanity!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 01:08 AM~15526408
> *welp, im speachless dave. damn.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 10:21 AM~15527482
> *:uh: Fuck that,if I had dave's money,I'd dip my whole car in chrome and call it a day!!! :biggrin:
> Looking good Dave,can't wait to see pix in the sun
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 11:40 AM~15527875
> *Car looks amazing! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 1 2009, 12:26 PM~15528152
> *x49 well deserved mr gravelle
> *



thanks for the good words guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 1 2009, 01:07 PM~15528392
> *Dam I don't know what flaws u talking about Dave this MF is bad keep up da good work can't wait to see in person
> *


I'm sure you'll see plenty of them when you see it in person...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 2 2009, 10:00 AM~15535476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of the Fleetwood Game. Great Work
> *


hahaha good one man... :biggrin:


----------



## benz88

dave, send me a bucket so i can have something to collect all my drool.lol


----------



## flaked85

TRULY AMAZING


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 2 2009, 05:08 PM~15540615
> *the only paint I will add on the engraved parts besides the pumps are the lines of the machined engraved parts...Not fucking with anything else...
> *


thats what i mean bro  but im still loving that car anyways :biggrin:  hope to see it next year at ur bbq


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 31 2009, 12:48 PM~15522853
> *fabricated some drop mount brackets so I can get a higher lock up in the back...Still got to get the brackets painted or plated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and you said minor stuff... hmmm whats major in your book?



car is fantastic bro


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 31 2009, 01:12 PM~15523002
> *the whole trunk and car need a big clean up though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF!!! 

WHAT HAVENT YOU CHROMED YET BRO? 

i betta not say nothin you may get some more ideas... 

purely clean and deadly bro...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

Amazing.


----------



## 801Rider

Dave reppin LUX to the fullest  :worship:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## alex_low

just too crazy

hope to see it dave

:biggrin: I think I gonna take a 3hours ride this winter 4 going see U and your caddy


----------



## BABYBOY78

Looking good Dave. Nicew talking to you last weekend bro. Your words make me proud to part of this family.


----------



## abel




----------



## low4ever

:thumbsup:


----------



## PiMp0r

this is shittin' on fools!!!

and 


BigBody's For The Win !!!

 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

ttt cmon dave i know you got updates....


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 9 2009, 12:46 AM~15603774
> *ttt cmon dave i know you got updates....
> *


what else is there to do?


----------



## StreetStyleJG

:wow: :wow: :wow:    :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 9 2009, 02:23 AM~15604559
> *what else is there to do?
> *



still more to come :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 9 2009, 03:28 AM~15604889
> *still more to come :biggrin:
> *


I can't even begin to imagine...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 9 2009, 02:22 AM~15605038
> *I can't even begin to imagine...
> *


trust me you dont want to.....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

masterpeice.. what up dave homie..


----------



## Mr lowrider305

:worship: :worship:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 8 2009, 11:23 PM~15604559
> *what else is there to do?
> *


THIS FUCKERS BADASS BESIDES BEING A TRAILER QUEEN ...  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

thanks for all the good words once again guys...I had to move the car from my garage to a storage garage for a couple weeks but I only got a few minor things left to do on it and then it's ready...Took some pics of it outside but I did not have the time to wash it so it's fucking dusty though...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

And yes the drop bodymounts will be painted once the car comes back...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Nov 13 2009, 08:02 PM~15658851
> *THIS FUCKERS BADASS BESIDES BEING A TRAILER QUEEN ...    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fool your patterned out Regal Belly will be on the trailor all day everyday... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2009, 06:49 PM~15659684
> *thanks for all the good words once again guys...I had to move the car from my garage to a storage garage for a couple weeks but I only got a few minor things left to do on it and then it's ready...Took some pics of it outside but I did not have the time to wash it so it's fucking dusty though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*DAVE U ARE KILLING THE GAME WITH THIS ONE. CONGRATS ON YOUR BUILD!!!!!!!!!!!!*
 :biggrin:  96 ===>>>> :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup: :0 :0 :thumbsup: 
Very nice lac


----------



## SICBSTRD

BAD FUCKIN ASS DAVE!!!


----------



## 81 Cutlass Supreme

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 5DEUCE

wow the car looks amazing standing on its feet outside
you sure are raising the bar pretty high for us canadians Mr Dave!


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Nov 13 2009, 06:02 PM~15658851
> *THIS FUCKERS BADASS BESIDES BEING A TRAILER QUEEN ...    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## La Fa '08

Beautiful ride homie :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomMachines

i always get depressed when looking at builds like this....no competing possible.

props homie!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 14 2009, 09:47 AM~15662776
> *:yes: :yes:
> *



stop it now youre is a garbage king!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 13 2009, 10:03 PM~15659798
> *DAVE U ARE KILLING THE GAME WITH THIS ONE. CONGRATS ON YOUR BUILD!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:   96 ===>>>>  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Richie...Not sure about kinlling the game though...A lot of tight fleets out there brother...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac+Nov 13 2009, 11:01 PM~15660312-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :0  :0  :thumbsup:
> Very nice lac
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 11:28 PM~15660530
> *BAD FUCKIN ASS DAVE!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 81 Cutlass [email protected] 13 2009, 11:46 PM~15660658
> *WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-La Fa '08_@Nov 14 2009, 10:07 AM~15662849
> *Beautiful ride homie :thumbsup:
> *


thanks guys...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Nov 14 2009, 02:11 AM~15661852
> *wow the car looks amazing standing on its feet outside
> you sure are raising the bar pretty high for us canadians Mr Dave!
> *


Doing the best I can Adam...You know the car is far from being perfect but fuck it, now I'm coming out with it... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 14 2009, 09:47 AM~15662776
> *:yes: :yes:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 14 2009, 01:33 PM~15664697
> *stop it now youre is a garbage king!!!
> *


Stick to your "new" car, that's why you couldn't handle the '64. At least Dave's has metal bumpers 



> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 14 2009, 01:48 PM~15664802
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2009, 07:55 PM~15659730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats gonna be the only way that thing moves im betting... 

may as well hop it just to see what it do once... but you gotta get pics...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2009, 10:49 PM~15659684
> *thanks for all the good words once again guys...I had to move the car from my garage to a storage garage for a couple weeks but I only got a few minor things left to do on it and then it's ready...Took some pics of it outside but I did not have the time to wash it so it's fucking dusty though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



holy fuck that's amazing dave... looking sharp...


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Valou

TTT for a big brother!!!


----------



## abel




----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2009, 09:49 PM~15659684
> *thanks for all the good words once again guys...I had to move the car from my garage to a storage garage for a couple weeks but I only got a few minor things left to do on it and then it's ready...Took some pics of it outside but I did not have the time to wash it so it's fucking dusty though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

congrats Dave - been a long time and alotta hard work


----------



## vengence

cmon dave whats up your sleeve now?


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Nov 14 2009, 02:11 AM~15661852
> *wow the car looks amazing standing on its feet outside
> you sure are raising the bar pretty high for us canadians Mr Dave!
> *


I've been in this game for awhile and I've seen alot of nice rides in all that time...I have to say he's not just setting the bar for Canadians but for all of us....


----------



## Kamakazi

damn homie this is one of the cleanest big bodies i have ever seen


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 17 2009, 01:08 AM~15688439
> *I've been in this game for awhile and I've seen alot of nice rides in all that time...I have to say he's not just setting the bar for Canadians but for all of us....
> *


ive been researching since i was 15 and still to date this is one of the baddest ive seen yet,and i aint seen most of the greats in person,although i have seen livin large in person(its from the nw)


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2009, 07:49 PM~15659684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We still need a drooling smiley face! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 14 2009, 04:45 PM~15664780
> *Doing the best I can Adam...You know the car is far from being perfect but fuck it, now I'm coming out with it... :biggrin:
> *


I know................. the rotors werent engraved :uh: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Mr. GOON

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2009, 08:49 PM~15659684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice :worship::worship:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 17 2009, 08:03 PM~15695234
> *I know................. the rotors werent engraved :uh:  :biggrin: :h5:
> *


Yes you are right but eventually they will...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 16 2009, 11:50 AM~15678630
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> congrats Dave - been a long time and alotta hard work
> *


thanks Joe...Yeah it's been a long time and a lot of effort and hard work and you know I could have done some things better on the car but now it's finally coming out...  It has to cause it's been long enough :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 15 2009, 08:15 AM~15669641
> *thats gonna be the only way that thing moves im betting...
> 
> may as well hop it just to see what it do once... but you gotta get pics...
> *



Naw it won't be on a trailor...Do not listen to 801rider...He is building a 62 trailor queen to be and think I'm going to be like him with my fleet... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Nov 17 2009, 03:08 AM~15688439-->
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in this game for awhile and I've seen alot of nice rides in all that time...I have to say he's not just setting the bar for Canadians but for all of us....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 03:12 AM~15688451
> *damn homie this is one of the cleanest big bodies i have ever seen
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vengence_@Nov 17 2009, 03:28 PM~15692458
> *ive been researching since i was 15 and still to date this is one of the baddest ive seen yet,and i aint seen most of the greats in person,although i have seen livin large in person(its from the nw)
> *


Thank you guys for all the good words once again. I have to say though that there was and is and certainly will be out there better fleetwoods than this one overall. I don't say that out of humility but just being realistic...A lot of badass fleetwoods out there guys!!! But thanks again for all the props. I very much appreciated


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 15 2009, 08:17 AM~15669643
> *holy fuck that's amazing dave... looking sharp...
> *


Thanks Jay...Appreciate the good words my good friend...


----------



## CADILLACJON

Car looks Great outside Dave. I can't wait to see it again.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 17 2009, 10:28 PM~15696198
> *Yes you are right but eventually they will...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 17 2009, 07:34 PM~15696286
> *Naw it won't be on a trailor...Do not listen to 801rider...He is building a 62 trailor queen to be and think I'm going to be like him with my fleet... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :loco:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 18 2009, 03:44 PM~15704542
> *:uh: :loco:
> *


truthhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pmdogg

bwahahahahaha crazy boss


----------



## OUTHOPU

I'm going to have to go through this thread.Looks dam good.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 17 2009, 07:34 PM~15696286
> *Naw it won't be on a trailor...Do not listen to 801rider...He is building a 62 trailor queen to be and think I'm going to be like him with my fleet... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


PROVE IT!!! PICS OF YOU DRIVING IT.. NOT JUST ON DA SIDE OF THE STREET...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 17 2009, 07:34 PM~15696286
> *Naw it won't be on a trailor...Do not listen to 801rider...He is building a 62 trailor queen to be and think I'm going to be like him with my fleet... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


prove it!!!! and not just pics of it parked on the side of the street


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 19 2009, 12:05 AM~15710128
> *prove it!!!! and not just pics of it parked on the side of the street
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## benz88

looks great dave. cant wait to see it in person.


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2009, 08:49 PM~15659684
> *thanks for all the good words once again guys...I had to move the car from my garage to a storage garage for a couple weeks but I only got a few minor things left to do on it and then it's ready...Took some pics of it outside but I did not have the time to wash it so it's fucking dusty though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM HOMIE ITS COMING OUT SICK N U SAID ITS NOT ALL THAT U CRAZY. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON KEEP IT UP HOMIE. HOPE WE KICK IT NEXT YEAR IN SCRAPE BY DA LAKE. U KNOW WE GOING TO BE THERE OR U COULD BRING IT TO JERSEY.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

ttt for a bad ass cadi


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 18 2009, 10:18 PM~15710268
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


whats that look for?


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 17 2009, 09:38 PM~15696372
> *Thank you guys for all the good words once again. I have to say though that there was and is and certainly will be out there better fleetwoods than this one overall. I don't say that out of humility but just being realistic...A lot of badass fleetwoods out there guys!!! But thanks again for all the props. I very much appreciated
> *


someone is looking at or will be checking out your ride and take cues from your build and inspire them to do more...so you're right in that respect...but when I look at your car I don't just think it's a badass Fleet...I think it's a badass car, comparing the quality to any car...  

just my opinion...


----------



## titslover

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 24 2009, 01:14 PM~15767164
> *whats that look for?
> *


cuz you suck donkey ass


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

Happy Thanksgiving Dave


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by titslover_@Nov 25 2009, 01:58 AM~15775560
> *cuz you suck donkey ass
> *


nah i dont homie... must be confusing me for you...

lets not fuck up the homie daves thread with bs..


----------



## regal ryda




----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 2 2009, 06:16 PM~15540713
> *I'm sure you'll see plenty of them when you see it in person...
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE CADDY LOOKING SICK


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 21 2009, 05:47 PM~15739183
> *DAM HOMIE ITS COMING OUT SICK N U SAID ITS NOT ALL THAT U CRAZY. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON KEEP IT UP HOMIE. HOPE WE KICK IT NEXT YEAR IN SCRAPE BY DA LAKE. U KNOW WE GOING TO BE THERE OR U COULD BRING IT TO JERSEY.
> *


thanks bro...It will be at scrape and in the NY-New Jersey area at least once next year...


----------



## benz88

look who it is, how you feelin man??


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 24 2009, 07:32 PM~15770171
> *someone is looking at or will be checking out your ride and take cues from your build and inspire them to do more...so you're right in that respect...but when I look at your car I don't just think it's a badass Fleet...I think it's a badass car, comparing the quality to any car...
> 
> just my opinion...
> *


Very much appreciated man...


----------



## lowrider 4 life

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Nov 26 2009, 11:02 PM~15793978
> *look who it is, how you feelin man??
> *


feeling much better Luke thanks...That H1N1 flu virus is a tough one but it looks like I got out of it thank god...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Nov 26 2009, 01:51 PM~15789748
> *WHATS UP HOMIE CADDY LOOKING SICK
> *


thanks my good friend... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy+Nov 25 2009, 04:09 PM~15779694-->
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Dave
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Rick...Same to you and your Delegation Family and personal family bro...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Nov 26 2009, 01:33 PM~15789603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Same to you man


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 26 2009, 10:04 PM~15793991
> *feeling much better Luke thanks...That H1N1 flu virus is a tough one but it looks like I got out of it thank god...
> *


Good to hear :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## vengence

got pics of you driving it yet dave?


----------



## MAAANDO

Wassup Dave? :wave: How you been brother?


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 1 2009, 02:09 PM~15835487
> *got pics of you driving it yet dave?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ... THATS NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN ..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 1 2009, 05:09 PM~15835487
> *got pics of you driving it yet dave?
> *


season is over right now...it's snowing now over here and it's cold...The fleet is in a heated garage waiting for summer to come back...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 1 2009, 09:04 PM~15838053
> *Wassup Dave? :wave: How you been brother?
> *


what's going on brother? :biggrin: I've been doing good...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Dec 1 2009, 11:54 PM~15840277
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ... THATS NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN ..
> *


you're a straight up idiot fool... :uh: Your regal will be a trailor queen and will never see nothing else than trailors and the inside of convention centers...Truth right there son... :biggrin:


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 2 2009, 04:57 PM~15849007
> *you're a straight up idiot fool... :uh:  Your regal will be a trailor queen and will never see nothing else than trailors and the inside of convention centers...Truth right there son... :biggrin:
> *


oh snap.


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 2 2009, 02:57 PM~15849007
> *you're a straight up idiot fool... :uh:  My Fleetwood will be a trailor queen and will never see nothing else than trailors and the inside of convention centers...Truth right there son... :biggrin:
> *


FIXED ... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Dec 2 2009, 11:30 PM~15853829
> *FIXED ...  :biggrin:
> *


yeah keep on playing and changing quotes fool since your regal will never be done and if by a huge mirace, it gets done, you will never take it out unless you take it out on a trailor.. :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2009, 07:55 PM~15659730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: nice build up dave hope to see it in person 1 day.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 3 2009, 10:21 AM~15857046
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: nice build up dave hope to see it in person 1 day.
> *


thanks Jose...I'm sure I'll have the chance to go to a show where you will be and have the honor of parking besides your beautiful trokita brother


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 4 2009, 02:05 PM~15872749
> *thanks Jose...I'm sure I'll have the chance to go to a show where you will be and have the honor of parking besides your beautiful trokita brother
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Dec 4 2009, 03:05 PM~15872749-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Jose...I'm sure I'll have the chance to go to a show where you will be and have the honor of parking besides your beautiful trokita brother
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR LUXURIOUS_@Dec 4 2009, 05:43 PM~15874294
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## 5DEUCE




----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2009, 10:49 PM~15659684
> *thanks for all the good words once again guys...I had to move the car from my garage to a storage garage for a couple weeks but I only got a few minor things left to do on it and then it's ready...Took some pics of it outside but I did not have the time to wash it so it's fucking dusty though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn dave it sure does look nice out in the light.


----------



## BABYBOY78

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVE!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by BABYBOY78_@Dec 13 2009, 12:26 AM~15965705
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVE!
> *


X40 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by BABYBOY78+Dec 13 2009, 03:26 AM~15965705-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVE!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR LUXURIOUS_@Dec 13 2009, 11:55 AM~15966964
> *X40 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank you brothers :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Dec 12 2009, 07:58 PM~15961875
> *Damn dave it sure does look nice out in the light.
> *


thanks...Yeah it does look nicer outside and in one piece... :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low

happy B day bro


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 14 2009, 04:45 PM~15664780
> *Doing the best I can Adam...You know the car is far from being perfect but fuck it, now I'm coming out with it... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
yeah bring that thing out I been hearing too much and can't wait to see it in person
maybe even take a little trip down to NYC this summer :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Dec 13 2009, 04:53 PM~15968975
> *happy B day bro
> *


thx Alex!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Dec 13 2009, 06:08 PM~15969526
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> yeah bring that thing out I been hearing too much and can't wait to see it in person
> maybe even take a little trip down to NYC this summer :biggrin:
> *


I will come to NYC with my fleet this summer...That's the plan


----------



## JRO

TTT for my frozen homie Dave. :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 13 2009, 05:58 PM~15970260
> *I will come to NYC with my fleet this summer...That's the plan
> *


like i told you before Dave if you do come down to nyc in the fleetwood you have a spot in my garage :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 15 2009, 12:28 PM~15987721
> *TTT for my frozen homie Dave.  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah I'm freezing up here...  Sup Jason!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Dec 15 2009, 08:48 PM~15992392
> *like i told you before Dave if you do come down to nyc in the fleetwood you have a spot in my garage :biggrin:
> *


thanks again Paul!!!   Your driveway should do it though :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

Looks good Dave


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C.

:nicoderm:


----------



## benz88

who happy belated birthday Dave. Cars looking great!


----------



## syked1

ttt buddy


----------



## mauriceindividuals

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2009, 07:55 PM~15659730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking real good Homie!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence

aight dave enough time wasting,we know you got updates for it..


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 23 2009, 02:22 PM~16068671
> *aight dave enough time wasting,we know you got updates for it..
> *



its in storage  he is working on his 48 vert now :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Dec 23 2009, 02:31 PM~16069413
> *its in storage   he is working on his 48 vert now  :0
> *



where is the pics of him rollin that bitch before he put it away :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 23 2009, 02:33 PM~16069928
> *where is the pics of him rollin that bitch before he put it away :biggrin:
> *


*x 2 co signed* :biggrin:


----------



## switches and thangs

:worship: :worship: :h5:


----------



## syked1

Merry x-mas guys from chilly canada LUXURIOUS 514 Montreal Chapter


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Dec 23 2009, 04:33 PM~16069928-->
> 
> 
> 
> where is the pics of him rollin that bitch before he put it away :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vengence_@Dec 24 2009, 03:36 PM~16079734
> *x 2 co signed :biggrin:
> *


it is winter up here and I live in the north pole which means minus farenheint weather and a shit load of snow...The fleet is in a heated garage right now till spring...Then you'll see me on the streets :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Dec 16 2009, 11:04 PM~16004180
> *Looks good Dave
> *


thanks Sean


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Dec 18 2009, 10:34 PM~16025068
> *who happy belated birthday Dave. Cars looking great!
> *


thanks Luke


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Dec 18 2009, 05:43 PM~16022385
> *:nicoderm:
> *


sup bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by mauriceindividuals_@Dec 22 2009, 11:58 PM~16064061
> *Looking real good Homie!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks Maurice...Yours will be top notch man!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Dec 24 2009, 03:52 PM~16079869
> *:worship:  :worship:  :h5:
> *


sup Jeff!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

hey bro ive been keeping up with this build for the last few months. this caddi is going to hurt peoples feelings! this car is amazing with all the little details with the engraving and shit. mad props brother and cant wait to see this in lowrider. this is the caddi of all caddies.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 24 2009, 06:58 PM~16082287
> *it is winter up here and I live in the north pole which means minus farenheint weather and a shit load of snow...The fleet is in a heated garage right now till spring...Then you'll see me on the streets :biggrin:
> *


oh i know bout minus farenheint weather homie,my olds is still daily driven in it homie,but then again im majorly looney as well..

sounds good on them pics..


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

merry x mas Dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Mr. MS Roller_@Dec 25 2009, 12:25 AM~16083886
> *hey bro ive been keeping up with this build for the last few months. this caddi is going to hurt peoples feelings! this car is amazing with all the little details with the engraving and shit. mad props brother and cant wait to see this in lowrider. this is the caddi of all caddies.
> *


thanks for the good words there...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 25 2009, 03:58 AM~16085291
> *oh i know bout minus farenheint weather homie,my olds is still daily driven in it homie,but then again im majorly looney as well..
> 
> sounds good on them pics..
> *


not that I want to be an ass but if your car has a painted belly, full chrome undies, brand new paint with graphics that can't be replaced cause the guy lives 3000 miles away and so on and you drive it all winter everyday all year around, it won't stay clean more than 3 weeks my young friend...Lowriding is a summer thing for me when it comes to driving a lowrider...  But then if you got an old paint job, rusted undercarriage, stock interior and no hydros but just rims (not saying that is your car but in general), then yeah me too I would drive my car all year around especially if I had no other car...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 25 2009, 04:00 AM~16085305
> *merry x mas Dave
> *


thanks Rick...Same to you and your family brother


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 25 2009, 12:52 PM~16087620
> *not that I want to be an ass but if your car has a painted belly, full chrome undies, brand new paint with graphics that can't be replaced cause the guy lives 3000 miles away and so on and you drive it all winter everyday all year around, it won't stay clean more than 3 weeks my young friend...Lowriding is a summer thing for me when it comes to driving a lowrider...  But then if you got an old paint job, rusted undercarriage, stock interior and no hydros but just rims (not saying that is your car but in general), then yeah me too I would drive my car all year around especially if I had no other car...
> *


OUCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 25 2009, 12:52 PM~16087620
> *not that I want to be an ass but if your car has a painted belly, full chrome undies, brand new paint with graphics that can't be replaced cause the guy lives 3000 miles away and so on and you drive it all winter everyday all year around, it won't stay clean more than 3 weeks my young friend...Lowriding is a summer thing for me when it comes to driving a lowrider...  But then if you got an old paint job, rusted undercarriage, stock interior and no hydros but just rims (not saying that is your car but in general), then yeah me too I would drive my car all year around especially if I had no other car...
> *



:biggrin: 

that why I call dave the the king, the boss, the god of mtl lowriding scene

he Know what he talking about


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Merry Christmas Luxurious!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 25 2009, 12:52 PM~16087620
> *not that I want to be an ass but if your car has a painted belly, full chrome undies, brand new paint with graphics that can't be replaced cause the guy lives 3000 miles away and so on and you drive it all winter everyday all year around, it won't stay clean more than 3 weeks my young friend...Lowriding is a summer thing for me when it comes to driving a lowrider...  But then if you got an old paint job, rusted undercarriage, stock interior and no hydros but just rims (not saying that is your car but in general), then yeah me too I would drive my car all year around especially if I had no other car...
> *


i got ya homie... the underside of my car far from rusted.. and no it aint stock in terior.. but i feel ya on that homie..


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2009, 09:55 PM~15659730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


question when da season hits is she gonna be a trailer queen or is it gonna hit da streets from time to time? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Dec 26 2009, 12:19 PM~16093273
> *question when da season hits is she gonna be a trailer queen or is it gonna hit da streets from time to time? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


it will hit the streets...


----------



## Lil Brandon

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2009, 07:49 PM~15659684
> *thanks for all the good words once again guys...I had to move the car from my garage to a storage garage for a couple weeks but I only got a few minor things left to do on it and then it's ready...Took some pics of it outside but I did not have the time to wash it so it's fucking dusty though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lookin real nice dave!! you should bring that thing down here in febuary for the casper show.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Dec 25 2009, 05:14 PM~16088587
> *:biggrin:
> 
> that why I call dave the the king, the boss, the god of mtl lowriding scene
> 
> he Know what he talking about
> 
> 
> *


Ca va mon Alex :wave:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

lookn good dave. hope u had a good christmas.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 27 2009, 10:19 AM~16100086
> *lookn good dave. hope u had a good christmas.
> *


thanks Billy...Hope you had a great christmas too brother


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 26 2009, 10:11 PM~16098076
> *Ca va mon Alex :wave:
> *



yess bro I take it easy

work on my bike and keep my money for my carlo


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Dec 27 2009, 07:00 PM~16103541
> *yess bro I take it easy
> 
> work on my bike and keep my money for my carlo
> *


----------



## vengence

did you get any goodies you were hoping for dave?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 27 2009, 09:42 PM~16104997
> *did you get any goodies you were hoping for dave?
> *


nothing really...this car is pretty much done except for a few minor things...Nothing big really though


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 26 2009, 02:49 PM~16094288
> *it will hit the streets...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 18 2009, 07:26 PM~15708150
> *truthhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*I HAVE A QUICK QUESTION FOR YOU .
ARE YOUR ROCKERS ENGRAVED OR BLASTED ???*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 28 2009, 05:43 PM~16112590
> *I HAVE A QUICK QUESTION FOR YOU .
> ARE YOUR ROCKERS ENGRAVED OR BLASTED ???
> *


they are engraved...Gilbert Cortez did them bro


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 28 2009, 03:49 PM~16112620
> *they are engraved...Gilbert Cortez did them bro
> *


THANKS FOR THE INFO . :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 28 2009, 05:54 PM~16112680
> *THANKS FOR THE INFO .  :biggrin:
> *


anytime bro


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 26 2009, 11:49 AM~16094288
> *it will hit the streets...
> *


 :uh: :uh: ..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Dec 28 2009, 07:32 PM~16113638
> *:uh:  :uh: ..
> *


truth son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## benz88

hahah


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C.

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 24 2009, 07:01 PM~16082314
> *sup bro
> *


Chillin homie,, enjoying the AZ weather...waiting for March


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Dec 30 2009, 05:34 PM~16135782
> *Chillin homie,, enjoying the AZ weather...waiting for March
> *


----------



## rusty caprice




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Jan 2 2010, 05:19 PM~16162726
> *
> *


sup Tom


----------



## benz88

hows the cold over there dave?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jan 4 2010, 05:30 PM~16181245
> *hows the cold over there dave?
> *


very cold


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 4 2010, 04:43 PM~16181358
> *very cold
> *


dont worry, theres a warmfront heading your way haha.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 24 2008, 11:39 PM~10021542
> *Yeah I would love to bring it to Vegas to represent my club, my city and myself but also just to be able to say that I cruised once in Vegas in my caddy but Vegas is a 50 hour drive from here... :0
> *


i have been lucky enough to cruise my cadillac around in vegas, but your cadillac ic clearly more worthy of a trip to vegas


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 26 2008, 07:24 PM~10740661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just like my grandmothers sofas! lol good idea.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

A few more things I got back from the plater for the fleet...


----------



## La Fa '08

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 21 2010, 08:14 PM~16368718
> *A few more things I got back from the plater for the fleet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: nice


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## syked1

nice nice


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

here we go again with that engraving :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Man the tiny details going into this car is going to be one heck of a finished product! Looking good man.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

real tight bro. proud of you mayne


----------



## alex_low

U gonna never stop dave haha 

big up bro


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 22 2010, 10:51 AM~16375477
> *here we go again with that engraving :biggrin:
> *


thats what i said homie


----------



## latinx4life

WHAT UP DAVE HOWS EVERYTHING GOING BIG HOMIE  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by La Fa '08+Jan 21 2010, 09:16 PM~16368759-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :thumbsup: nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 10:16 PM~16369606
> *nice nice
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Jan 22 2010, 01:23 PM~16375761
> *Man the tiny details going into this car is going to be one heck of a finished product! Looking good man.
> *


thanks guys...Im about done with the fleet and now it is time to hit up the streets and shows


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS+Jan 22 2010, 12:51 PM~16375477-->
> 
> 
> 
> here we go again with that engraving :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks big boss...I finally will rep the Lux with something I wanted to from the beginning
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 22 2010, 01:25 PM~16375791
> *real tight bro. proud of you mayne
> *


thanks Billy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Jan 22 2010, 01:41 PM~16375946
> *U gonna never stop dave haha
> 
> big up bro
> *


Im about done now Alex... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by latinx4life_@Jan 22 2010, 02:27 PM~16376345
> *WHAT UP DAVE HOWS EVERYTHING GOING BIG HOMIE    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


doing good brother...You live in Vegas now?


----------



## buick87

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by buick87_@Jan 23 2010, 02:04 PM~16385744
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sawpppppppppppppp Bawwwwwwblesssssss :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo

Hey Dave looking good


----------



## 187_Regal

what is done to the engine?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 24 2010, 12:12 PM~16393359
> *what is done to the engine?
> *


you mean performance wise or aesthetic?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 23 2010, 06:25 PM~16387592
> *Hey Dave looking good
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO

Wassup Dave? How you been brother? :wave:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

lets see the plaque up on this one


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 24 2010, 05:17 PM~16395251
> *you mean performance wise or aesthetic?
> *


performance.....do you have video of it running.......there is a guy down here in my club and he has a 90 with a 350 over .30 with a cam gear drive, headers, and exhaust.....its fun riding into some of the cruise spots down here....everyone is looking like what the hell is that.....lol


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 22 2010, 02:59 PM~16377745
> *thanks guys...Im about done with the fleet and now it is time to hit up the streets and shows
> *


Best clear out a shelf for the trophies that beast is going to be cleaning up! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED

*ok so when are you go!ng to engrave the whole car......* :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 25 2010, 10:53 AM~16403176
> *performance.....do you have video of it running.......there is a guy down here in my club and he has a 90 with a 350 over .30 with a cam gear drive, headers, and exhaust.....its fun riding into some of the cruise spots down here....everyone is looking like what the hell is that.....lol
> *


I have no special modifications on the engine except for the fact that it is a 350 carb engine. I might add up or change up some stuff in the future but it is pretty much what it is for now...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 24 2010, 07:38 PM~16396850
> *Wassup Dave? How you been brother? :wave:
> *


Hey Mando whats going on brother? How you been?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 24 2010, 08:24 PM~16397144
> *lets see the plaque up on this one
> *


soon big guy when everything is back together and deserving it...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 25 2010, 11:39 AM~16403496
> *Best clear out a shelf for the trophies that beast is going to be cleaning up!  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


haha well I dont know about that but I never really cared that much for trophies anyways so if I never win any, its still cool with me... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 25 2010, 06:27 PM~16407395
> *ok so when are you go!ng to engrave the whole car......  :biggrin:
> *


Naw I think Im pretty much done on this car in terms or engraving.. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 25 2010, 05:51 PM~16408504
> *haha well I dont know about that but I never really cared that much for trophies anyways so if I never win any, its still cool with me... :biggrin:
> *


Definitely not about the trophies...but I got a feeling a couple of them will be riding shot gun with you on the way home from some shows eventually! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 25 2010, 07:55 PM~16408546
> *Definitely not about the trophies...but I got a feeling a couple of them will be riding shot gun with you on the way home from some shows eventually!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I hear ya...Well if it happens that's cool but if it doesn't it's just as cool...The main thing is to have fun... :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

ttt


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 25 2010, 07:57 PM~16409937
> *Yeah I hear ya...Well if it happens that's cool but if it doesn't it's just as cool...The main thing is to have fun... :biggrin:
> *


That is what it is all about! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## latinx4life

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 22 2010, 04:03 PM~16377776
> *doing good brother...You live in Vegas now?
> *



YEAH LANDED A JOB OUT HERE WHEN I CAME FOR THE SUPER SHOW AND SAID WHY NOT TRY IT OUT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK

SNOW STOPPER


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 25 2010, 08:48 PM~16408450
> *I have no special modifications on the engine except for the fact that it is a 350 carb engine. I might add up or change up some stuff in the future but it is pretty much what it is for now...
> *



hey atleast its different......that thing looks good in there bro....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 26 2010, 08:10 AM~16414255
> *That is what it is all about!  :thumbsup:
> *


sure is man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by latinx4life_@Jan 26 2010, 11:53 AM~16415457
> *YEAH LANDED A JOB OUT HERE WHEN I CAME FOR THE SUPER SHOW AND SAID WHY NOT TRY IT OUT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


right on brother


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jan 26 2010, 06:09 PM~16419151
> *SNOW STOPPER
> *


fucking Jesse... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 26 2010, 07:02 PM~16419727
> *hey atleast its different......that thing looks good in there bro....
> *


It is different and that's what I wanted but I would have probably put a LS1 in there or a big chevy bloc if I could do it all over again...But what's done is done and I got to live with it now but it aint that bad and it will have to do for now...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 26 2010, 07:02 PM~16419727
> *hey atleast its different......that thing looks good in there bro....
> *


x5 :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 27 2010, 11:17 PM~16434424
> *It is different and that's what I wanted but I would have probably put a LS1 in there or a big chevy bloc if I could do it all over again...But what's done is done and I got to live with it now but it aint that bad and it will have to do for now...
> *


is there anything at all on this car that you havent touched.......lol.....you got the details on lock! :biggrin: definitely one of the hottest big bodies.....


----------



## buick87

ttt :drama:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by buick87_@Jan 30 2010, 02:00 PM~16460841
> *ttt  :drama:
> *


X2

Lux 4 Life


----------



## topless65

TTT


----------



## syked1

:wave:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

:biggrin:


----------



## JRO

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup guys


----------



## Coast One

ZZzzzzZzzZZzzzz...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 12 2010, 07:52 PM~16596475
> *ZZzzzzZzzZZzzzz...
> *


car is pretty much done Coaster...But Ill start posting more pics when the show season starts.... :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 12 2010, 08:18 PM~16596680
> *car is pretty much done Coaster...But Ill start posting more pics when the show season starts.... :biggrin:
> *


Are you gonna show the car at any Low-rider Event? If so at which one?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Feb 16 2010, 10:00 AM~16627211
> *Are you gonna show the car at any Low-rider Event? If so at which one?
> *


In Chicago most likely for the Streetlow show or Lowrider Experience 2010 this year but not likely to any of the lowrider magazine shows cause they are all a 120 plus straight drive round trip from here and thats way too far and costly to bring a car that far for me...


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 16 2010, 10:18 AM~16627314
> *In Chicago most likely for the Streetlow show or Lowrider Experience 2010 this year but not likely to any of the lowrider magazine shows cause they are all a 120 plus straight drive round trip from here and thats way too far and costly to bring a car that far for me...
> *



No Vegas :tears:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Feb 16 2010, 08:24 PM~16632605
> *No Vegas  :tears:
> *


can't say I willnotgo with it yet but it's an awful long drive and if I do go with it, it would need to be on a transporter with other guys that are bringing their rides as well...


----------



## allcoupedup

At the rate you're going you're going to need your own transporter!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Feb 16 2010, 11:04 PM~16634946
> *At the rate you're going you're going to need your own transporter!
> *


well taking it takes me 5-6 years to finish a car, I still got plenty of time before I get there...


----------



## TRAVIESO87

any new pics?


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 16 2010, 10:50 PM~16633713
> *can't say I willnotgo with it yet but it's an awful long drive and if I do go with it, it would need to be on a transporter with other guys that are bringing their rides as well...
> *


hook it up !! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 17 2010, 12:05 AM~16635778
> *hook it up !! :biggrin:
> *


you want to bring the 63 Pete?


----------



## Coast One

sup dave!


----------



## vengence

lets see dave with all the cars your chapter has,should be at least 3 that could go to vegas,and of course you prolly got some close homies up that way that wanna send they car to vegas,how bout yall look into goin in on a round trip with a transporter and just fly down for the show..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 17 2010, 03:11 PM~16640915
> *lets see dave with all the cars your chapter has,should be at least 3 that could go to vegas,and of course you prolly got some close homies up that way that wanna send they car to vegas,how bout yall look into goin in on a round trip with a transporter and just fly down for the show..
> *


3500$ round trip maybe 4gs to bring your car to Vagas round trip so I dont really have members or homies or even myself that can or want to pay this kind of money to show a car...That money can get you some good progress on any project car...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 17 2010, 02:34 PM~16640645
> *sup dave!
> *


sup loco Coast :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 17 2010, 01:15 PM~16640949
> *3500$ round trip maybe 4gs to bring your car to Vagas round trip so I dont really have members or homies or even myself that can or want to pay this kind of money to show a car...That money can get you some good progress on any project car...
> *


true that,but is that per car or all together with a full load round trip?


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 17 2010, 02:19 PM~16640974
> *true that,but is that per car or all together with a full load round trip?
> *


per car. hes 2500miles away. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 17 2010, 03:19 PM~16640974
> *true that,but is that per car or all together with a full load round trip?
> *


per car


----------



## Coast One

REALLY THAT MUCH? :wow:


----------



## kaos283

hook it up !! 



> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 17 2010, 11:36 AM~16640212
> *you want to bring the 63 Pete?
> *


Give me another year and I'm in. :biggrin: But first I need Coast to come back here for another week.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 17 2010, 05:22 PM~16642089
> *REALLY THAT MUCH? :wow:
> *


yes sir...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@Feb 17 2010, 05:22 PM~16642092
> *hook it up !!
> Give me another year and I'm in.  :biggrin:  But first I need Coast to come back here for another week.
> *


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@Feb 17 2010, 02:22 PM~16642092
> *hook it up !!
> Give me another year and I'm in.  :biggrin:  But first I need Coast to come back here for another week.
> *


my bags have been packed... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 17 2010, 03:15 PM~16640949
> *3500$ round trip maybe 4gs to bring your car to Vagas round trip so I dont really have members or homies or even myself that can or want to pay this kind of money to show a car...That money can get you some good progress on any project car...
> *


now dave you know damn well you have that stash hidden in one of your socks...hahahah just fuckin with ya as always, i want to see pics of the finished product :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

quit playin dave!

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 19 2010, 01:55 PM~16662085
> *my bags have been packed...  :biggrin:
> *


fool you said you could not make it here anymore cause if you can, you will be booked very soon... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 19 2010, 02:14 PM~16662228
> *now dave you know damn well you have that stash hidden in one of your socks...hahahah just fuckin with ya as always, i want to see pics of the finished product :biggrin:
> *


soon with the finished product pics  :biggrin:Whats up Billy? How is the lac coming up bro?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

SO YOU GAVE UP ON THIS TO RUIN THAT BOMB OF YOURS..... WHAT A SHAME


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 19 2010, 02:00 PM~16663527
> *fool you said you could not make it here anymore cause if you can, you will be booked very soon... :biggrin:
> *


thought you were going to dig me a tunnel??


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 19 2010, 05:04 PM~16663558
> *SO YOU GAVE UP ON THIS TO RUIN THAT BOMB OF YOURS..... WHAT A SHAME
> *


stop playing games you idiot!!!! This one is done and finished and my bomb will be a great built just like yours fool probably better...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 19 2010, 05:05 PM~16663564
> *thought you were going to dig me a tunnel??
> *


no but you can always run through the woods :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 19 2010, 05:04 PM~16663558
> *SO YOU GAVE UP ON THIS TO RUIN THAT BOMB OF YOURS..... WHAT A SHAME
> *


BIG HATE 48 will be the name of my bomb for fools like you and hotrodders that will hate on the wheels and suspension just like you will on my interior and engine...People will talk about this 48


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 19 2010, 03:11 PM~16664108
> *no but you can always run through the woods :biggrin:
> *


im down.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 19 2010, 06:31 PM~16664332
> *im down.
> *


  

We will get it done Coast...Just waiting on the 65 caddy rag to get done and we set it up


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 19 2010, 06:11 PM~16664108
> *no but you can always run through the woods :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2009, 09:49 PM~15659684
> *thanks for all the good words once again guys...I had to move the car from my garage to a storage garage for a couple weeks but I only got a few minor things left to do on it and then it's ready...Took some pics of it outside but I did not have the time to wash it so it's fucking dusty though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fucking sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PiMp0r

cant wait to kill the shows with this ride!!!


----------



## buick87

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Feb 19 2010, 11:52 PM~16668278
> *cant wait to kill the shows with this ride!!!
> *



x10000000


----------



## StreetStyleJG

:worship:


----------



## abel

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 19 2010, 06:00 PM~16663527
> *fool you said you could not make it here anymore cause if you can, you will be booked very soon... :biggrin:
> *



ken laviolette from strong CC, surrey BC will be coming out in summer time to visit his family dave  should look into his work yall will like it - he is stupafleck on here


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 11 2009, 09:23 PM~12978687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 12 2010, 01:11 PM~16870504
> *ken laviolette from strong CC, surrey BC will be coming out in summer time  to visit his family dave  should look into his work yall will like it - he is stupafleck on here
> *


that's a painter?


----------



## syked1

hell ya


----------



## kaos283

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 19 2010, 11:55 AM~16662085
> *my bags have been packed...  :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully we can talk about it a little at the super show.


----------



## kaos283

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 19 2010, 05:58 PM~16665352
> *
> 
> We will get it done Coast...Just waiting on the 65 caddy rag to get done and we set it up
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## serve_n_swerve

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2009, 06:53 PM~15659712
> *And yes the drop bodymounts will be painted once the car comes back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man I would have loved to see the look on the faces of the people in their cars when that car came down the street on the flat bed.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 17 2010, 03:11 PM~16641995
> *per car
> *


shit... it was worth a thought.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

either way that caddy is gonna get a feature,its too clean not to...


----------



## MAAANDO

Dave you are a sick fuckin bastard! Car is lookin MEAN!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan

Summer is knocking a the door.... I can smell it :biggrin:


----------



## abel

the car is back in the shop today for the final touch


----------



## PiMp0r

2nd page ttt


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 21 2010, 07:14 PM~16368718
> *A few more things I got back from the plater for the fleet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice


----------



## abel

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 17 2010, 08:47 AM~16914897
> *Dave you are a sick fuckin bastard! Car is lookin MEAN!!!!!
> *


thanks Mando


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## 408SHARK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 21 2010, 04:55 PM~16954980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS!!!!!!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 21 2010, 08:55 PM~16954980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:

Awesome pic!


----------



## buick87

ttt


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## buick87

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 21 2010, 05:54 PM~16954972
> *thanks Mando
> *


wats up Dave


----------



## Nasty

*FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK*

Well im sellin my big body now thanks :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn dave. lookn good ya gooof. a masterpiece


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2009, 09:55 PM~15659730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Billy likes :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

WHATS UP DAVE HOWS EVERYTHING HOMIE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by buick87+Mar 22 2010, 12:09 PM~16961377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Coast [email protected] 22 2010, 06:20 PM~16964723
> *uffin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-buick87_@Mar 24 2010, 06:47 PM~16989456
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


what's up guys


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 21 2010, 05:55 PM~16954980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a badass pic.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 26 2010, 06:49 PM~17010780
> *FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> Well im sellin my big body now thanks  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Yours is nice bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Mar 26 2010, 03:34 PM~17009310
> *wats up Dave
> *


whats going on Rick...How's life brother?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 27 2010, 07:08 AM~17015022
> *damn dave. lookn good ya gooof. a masterpiece
> *


Not sure about a master piece but all I can say is that I did my best with the knowledge and ressources I had in the last 5 years Billy...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Mar 29 2010, 01:33 PM~17033545
> *Billy likes  :biggrin:
> *


sup Billy...Congradulations on the Riviera man...I know that is what you wanted for a long time!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Mar 29 2010, 03:14 PM~17034357
> *WHATS UP DAVE HOWS EVERYTHING HOMIE
> *


All is well over here bro...How are things down there?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Mr lowrider305

whats good homie....you still building up the caddy


----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 13 2009, 09:49 PM~15659684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW :wow:


----------



## abel




----------



## Dino

:biggrin:


----------



## sicko87

WELL DONE BRO!!!

ONE OF THE CLEANEST CADDiES HERE ON LiL!!!!


TTMFT


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 2 2010, 08:19 PM~17080074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 where you been hidin these girls when I come around??


----------



## Coast One

:rant:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Apr 6 2010, 05:11 PM~17114558
> *:0 where you been hidin these girls when I come around??
> *


Just bad timing Joe...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 6 2010, 09:10 AM~17110531
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup Dino... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Apr 6 2010, 02:44 PM~17113214
> *WELL DONE BRO!!!
> 
> ONE OF THE CLEANEST CADDiES HERE ON LiL!!!!
> TTMFT
> 
> *


thanks for the good words man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 6 2010, 05:19 PM~17114649
> *:rant:
> *


oh shit now I made Coast mad...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 4 2010, 09:57 PM~17096158
> *whats good homie....you still building up the caddy
> *


yes but Im a few days from being done on it...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Fleetwood is pratically done ready for its first show in 15 days...Washed it today, just got to do a few things to it like putting the rest of the knock offs together along with the zenith chips...The car is not without many flaws and I wish I could redo some of the stuff that is not the way I like it and fix the 1000 flaws on it that are driving me crazy but like our club founder told me once, it will never come out if you keep on redoing or fixing stuff so here it is...Time to represent LuxuriouS in 15 days at its first show 6 years after starting on this fleetwood...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## latinx4life

that thing is bangin dave bangin harder than the bloods and the crips......lol 
cant wait to see it in person u killin it son


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by latinx4life_@Apr 6 2010, 09:24 PM~17116948
> *that thing is bangin dave bangin harder than the bloods and the crips......lol
> cant wait to see it in person u killin it son
> *


thanks brother...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Detailing that dusty engine bay tomorrow... :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy

Congrats Dave - I know its been a long ass time and a ton of hard work to finally get to this point. 

Can't wait to see this car in the sun!


----------



## 79 cutty

Looks amazing man! I know how the flaws can drive you crazy, but the grand reality is that 99.9% of people don't know about them other than you, and the few people who pick them out are usually haters anyways! :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24

cant wait to see some pics of it on the street. looks amazing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

:wow:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

LOOKS CRAZY DAVE!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Apr 7 2010, 11:10 AM~17122144
> *Congrats Dave - I know its been a long ass time and a ton of hard work to finally get to this point.
> 
> Can't wait to see this car in the sun!
> *


Thanks Joe...It really took a long time to get it ready but it is finally done and Scrape bound... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 7 2010, 11:15 AM~17122175
> *Looks amazing man! I know how the flaws can drive you crazy, but the grand reality is that 99.9% of people don't know about them other than you, and the few people who pick them out are usually haters anyways!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks man...I just wish I could fix or redo some of the things on it but I need to bring it out now so I'm going to have to let the lowrider analysts criticize on it... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Apr 7 2010, 12:36 PM~17122848
> *cant wait to see some pics of it on the street. looks amazing. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Apr 7 2010, 01:15 PM~17123168
> *LOOKS CRAZY DAVE!!
> *


thanks Jimmy...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Some better pics of the lock up I took today...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

set up pics


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

rear custom polished glass lenses


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Interior getting there


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## alex_low

your ride is crazy dave I hope to see it 

big up bro u got all my respect


----------



## droppen98

this car has amazing detail great work im sure there is more to come i dont know what but im sure you will find something left


----------



## Jesus Loves Me

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 16 2010, 07:50 PM~16633713
> *can't say I willnotgo with it yet but it's an awful long drive and if I do go with it, it would need to be on a transporter with other guys that are bringing their rides as well...
> *



This car is sick! :cheesy: Hope to see it in Vegas for super show


----------



## drasticbean

THIS IS JUST A WORK OF ART ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

you my friend built a bad fuckin ride, the vision of detail envolved with starbust will impress even the most baddest builders out there... dave, i mean that dogg, ... , AND with these words comin out my mouth not daves i say its shittin on 96% of all big bodies ive seen out, YEP i said it 96% of all the big bodies out, oh yea, again 96% of all big bodies out....lol shit man, Its even shittin on most the 2drs with the exception of royal flush, my opinion, yea I said that too. your humble about it and i would be as well but since im not the owner im gonna tell it how it is... :biggrin: just stating my fact of opinion as a builder myself , this car is str8 shittin...proud of you man. touchdown luxurious montreal... if anyone dont like what i wrote then too fuckin bad, step your game up... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 5DEUCE

fuuuuuuuukkkkkkiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn baaaaaaaaaaaaaaddddddd asssssssssssssssssss!!!!! Dave!!!!...that car is killin the game out here homie....just beautiful.....interior looks amazing all finished with the engraved chrome touches......ju da man!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Congratulations man ..its well deserved


----------



## 801Rider

:worship: :worship:


----------



## drasticbean

*THIS IS A COVER CAR TO ANY MAGAZINE ....!!!!!!!!!!!

FUCKING BEAUTIFUL ......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

x96


----------



## different

:worship:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Apr 9 2010, 08:16 PM~17147622
> *you my friend built a bad fuckin ride, the vision of detail envolved with starbust will impress even the most baddest builders out there... dave, i mean that dogg, ... , AND with these words comin out my mouth not daves i say its shittin on 96% of all big bodies ive seen out, YEP i said it 96% of all the big bodies out, oh yea, again 96% of all big bodies out....lol  shit man, Its even shittin on most the 2drs with the exception of royal flush, my opinion,  yea I said that too. your humble about it and i would be as well but since im not the owner im gonna tell it how it is...  :biggrin:  just stating my fact of opinion as a builder myself , this car is str8 shittin...proud of you man. touchdown luxurious montreal... if anyone dont like what i wrote then too fuckin bad, step your game up...  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


thanks for the good words Billy...  Means a lot brother coming from you


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Apr 9 2010, 08:13 PM~17147609-->
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS JUST A WORK OF ART ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Apr 10 2010, 05:26 AM~17151014
> *THIS IS A COVER CAR TO ANY MAGAZINE ....!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FUCKING BEAUTIFUL ......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks Bean...Don't get your expectations too high though as it has a lot of little flaws here and there though...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by alex_low+Apr 7 2010, 08:09 PM~17126917-->
> 
> 
> 
> your ride is crazy dave I hope to see it
> 
> big up bro u got all my respect
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merci Alex...Ca va?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 08:37 PM~17127219
> *this car has amazing detail great work im sure there is more to come i dont know what but im sure you will find something left
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 08:59 PM~17147936
> *fuuuuuuuukkkkkkiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  baaaaaaaaaaaaaaddddddd asssssssssssssssssss!!!!!  Dave!!!!...that car is killin the game out here homie....just beautiful.....interior looks amazing all finished with the engraved chrome touches......ju da man!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Adam
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 09:42 PM~17148378
> *Congratulations man ..its well deserved
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-different_@Apr 10 2010, 02:47 PM~17152864
> *:worship:
> *


Thanks Steve...whats upwith you these days bro?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 9 2010, 10:46 PM~17148962
> *:worship: :worship:
> *


thanks Mando


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 6 2010, 07:56 PM~17117307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man dave every time i come through here i am always amazed at the craftsmanship but into the lac. BAD ASS


----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 11 2010, 06:01 PM~17162080
> *Merci Alex...Ca va?
> *



yeaa bro I loose one job but I gonna find something don't worry for me cause...

:biggrin: every thing I do I do the best :biggrin: like U on your caddy


----------



## MAAANDO

Dave, find me an indoor studio close to you and I am there to shoot that car for a cover. :biggrin:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Apr 9 2010, 08:16 PM~17147622
> *you my friend built a bad fuckin ride, the vision of detail envolved with starbust will impress even the most baddest builders out there... dave, i mean that dogg, ... , AND with these words comin out my mouth not daves i say its shittin on 96% of all big bodies ive seen out, YEP i said it 96% of all the big bodies out, oh yea, again 96% of all big bodies out....lol  shit man, Its even shittin on most the 2drs with the exception of royal flush, my opinion,  yea I said that too. your humble about it and i would be as well but since im not the owner im gonna tell it how it is...  :biggrin:  just stating my fact of opinion as a builder myself , this car is str8 shittin...proud of you man. touchdown luxurious montreal... if anyone dont like what i wrote then too fuckin bad, step your game up...  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Apr 12 2010, 03:06 PM~17169720
> *man dave every time i come through here i am always amazed at the craftsmanship but into the lac.    BAD ASS
> *


thanks Alfredo...It is finally over and ready to rep the fam now


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 12 2010, 06:04 PM~17171240
> *Dave, find me an indoor studio close to you and I am there to shoot that car for a cover. :biggrin:
> *


I hardly think the car would make it in lowrider magazine brother for many reasons if you are talking about LRM I assume

1-The cars that usually make it are mainly from LA or the LA area.

2-The ones that make it outside of LA (especially from the eastcoast) are usually the ones that are from the big 4 car clubs (RO-Individuals-Majestics-UCE) and even less a car that was built in Eastern Canada on top of that.

3-I was told that LRM are more into classic cars these days and not newer cars.

I do not fill any of these categories so it will never make it in there but thanks for the good words Mando and the support...  And believe me, it means a lot more for me to get on here and share my buildup pictures on layitlow with badass builders like yourself and many others on here. I learned a lot from a lot of guys on layitlow and I am thankful for that. :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 12 2010, 10:49 PM~17173636
> *I hardly think the car would make it in lowrider magazine brother for many reasons if you are talking about LRM I assume
> 
> 1-The cars that usually make it are mainly from LA or the LA area.
> 
> 2-The ones that make it outside of LA (especially from the eastcoast) are usually the ones that are from the big 4 car clubs (RO-Individuals-Majestics-UCE) and even less a car that was built in Eastern Canada on top of that.
> 
> 3-I was told that LRM are more into classic cars these days and not newer cars.
> 
> I do not fill any of these categories so it will never make it in there but thanks for the good words Mando and the support...  And believe me, it means a lot more for me to get on here and share my buildup pictures on layitlow with badass builders like yourself and many others on here. I learned a lot from a lot of guys on layitlow and I am thankful for that. :biggrin:
> *


Dave, 
I think you underestimate your car. Your car trumps about 90% of the cars thats put in the mag. I just got my boy featured in this months LRM and it was a 93 Fleet. After a little incident with the upper level of the mag, it seems I will not be shooting for them anymore. I keep it real with people who keep it real with me. Thanks for the compliments and keep doing your thing brother. The East Coast will never get its props like the west (Certified Gangster got screwed several times) but we will keep doing what we do. Much love and respect. Hope to kick it with you some day man. :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 13 2010, 03:43 PM~17180309
> *Dave,
> I think you underestimate your car. Your car trumps about 90% of the cars thats put in the mag. I just got my boy featured in this months LRM and it was a 93 Fleet. After a little incident with the upper level of the mag, it seems I will not be shooting for them anymore. I keep it real with people who keep it real with me. Thanks for the compliments and keep doing your thing brother. The East Coast will never get its props like the west (Certified Gangster got screwed several times) but we will keep doing what we do. Much love and respect. Hope to kick it with you some day man. :thumbsup:
> *


well said


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 13 2010, 03:43 PM~17180309
> *Dave,
> I think you underestimate your car. Your car trumps about 90% of the cars thats put in the mag. I just got my boy featured in this months LRM and it was a 93 Fleet. After a little incident with the upper level of the mag, it seems I will not be shooting for them anymore. I keep it real with people who keep it real with me. Thanks for the compliments and keep doing your thing brother. The East Coast will never get its props like the west (Certified Gangster got screwed several times) but we will keep doing what we do. Much love and respect. Hope to kick it with you some day man. :thumbsup:
> *


You are right Mando, we will do what we do and besides I think we all do it cause we love doing it, not to be in a magazine anyways so its all good brother :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Here is what I was waiting for, for a long time...I wanted to finish everything before putting it up...Finally made it...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

*WELL DESERVED!!!!!*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 14 2010, 09:26 PM~17195398
> *WELL DESERVED!!!!!
> *


thanks Danny


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 14 2010, 09:26 PM~17195398
> *WELL DESERVED!!!!!
> *



got that right
time to school the East Coast with this beast!!!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 14 2010, 10:22 PM~17195355
> *Here is what I was waiting for, for a long time...I wanted to finish everything before putting it up...Finally made it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Great Brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 15 2010, 07:50 AM~17199561
> *Looks Great Brother! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Mando :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriousCaddy83

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 14 2010, 07:26 PM~17195398
> *WELL DESERVED!!!!!
> *


x10000000000


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Apr 12 2010, 09:49 PM~17173636-->
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly think the car would make it in lowrider magazine brother for many reasons if you are talking about LRM I assume
> 
> 1-The cars that usually make it are mainly from LA or the LA area.
> 
> 2-The ones that make it outside of LA (especially from the eastcoast) are usually the ones that are from the big 4 car clubs (RO-Individuals-Majestics-UCE) and even less a car that was built in Eastern Canada on top of that.
> 
> 3-I was told that LRM are more into classic cars these days and not newer cars.
> 
> I do not fill any of these categories so it will never make it in there but thanks for the good words Mando and the support...  And believe me, it means a lot more for me to get on here and share my buildup pictures on layitlow with badass builders like yourself and many others on here. I learned a lot from a lot of guys on layitlow and I am thankful for that. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALL FUCKING TRUTH!!!!!!!!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 14 2010, 09:22 PM~17195355
> *Here is what I was waiting for, for a long time...I wanted to finish everything before putting it up...Finally made it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BADASS BOSS IM PROUD TO BE A PART OF YOURE FAMILLY


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 14 2010, 09:22 PM~17195355
> *Here is what I was waiting for, for a long time...I wanted to finish everything before putting it up...Finally made it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What a badass build!! Dave you have out done yourself!!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Apr 15 2010, 03:05 PM~17202184
> *What a badass build!! Dave you have out done yourself!!
> *


and everyone else on the Continent! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

Congrats Dave, car looks bad ass.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zooter86

Damn that's a pretty taxi :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



for real though, that's a show stopper, trophy winner Dave. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocksolid420

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 14 2010, 07:22 PM~17195355
> *Here is what I was waiting for, for a long time...I wanted to finish everything before putting it up...Finally made it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   Love it man..mad respect


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 2 2010, 06:13 PM~17080026
> *whats going on Rick...How's life brother?
> *


good bro. Man that caddy belongs on any front
cover of any magazine. You took the caddy game
to another level. It don't matter if you are in Canada
that caddy is fit for a king. You will get your recognition
but no matter what you can't beat your own personal
acheavement in completing one of the best caddys to 
have ever been built. I see you saved the best for last
that plaque looks good


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 14 2010, 09:22 PM~17195355
> *Here is what I was waiting for, for a long time...I wanted to finish everything before putting it up...Finally made it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats bro car is amazing!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS




----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 14 2010, 07:22 PM~17195355
> *Here is what I was waiting for, for a long time...I wanted to finish everything before putting it up...Finally made it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats whats up! uffin:


----------



## abel




----------



## vengence

holy fuck dave,ty for toppin all other builds,now ill have to buy a jet to get to that level :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 16 2010, 09:53 AM~17210986
> *good bro. Man that caddy belongs on any front
> cover of any magazine. You took the caddy game
> to another level. It don't matter if you are in Canada
> that caddy is fit for a king. You will get your recognition
> but no matter what you can't beat your own personal
> acheavement in completing one of the best caddys to
> have ever been built. I see you saved the best for last
> that plaque looks good
> *


thanks Rick...All I can say or claim is that I did my best with the knowledge and ressources that I had and have had since 2004 over here. There is a lot of better and very well built caddy out there including yours Rick...Thanks for the good words Rick...Really appreciated them brother


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Just got ready for the first show today and with the help of a lot of the Lux club members up here, I was able to get it ready...Here are some pics of it under the sun and getting cleaned before leaving for the show...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## TRAVIESO87

sweet


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

At the shows while setting up...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Lowridin IV Life

Car looks badass Dave!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

More pics tomorrow when we finish setting upthe display and all...


----------



## zooter86

only you could build a 4 door fleetwood that demands more attention than a custom 2 door vert fleetwood.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Apr 22 2010, 11:44 PM~17276788
> *only you could build a 4 door fleetwood that demands more attention than a custom 2 door vert fleetwood.
> *


Yeah well I would rather have a 2 door vert fleet but I'll be honest, I do not have the knowledge nor the skills to build one so I had to settle for a 4 door... :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Looks great Dave! Im sure you took best of show. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE

nov 12 2007











2010
your killin them.... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Coast One

[No message]


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 24 2010, 01:11 AM~17286634
> *
> *


Thanks again Coast for the amazing graphics you put onmy fleetwood...You are a big part of this car mygood friend


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 23 2010, 03:43 PM~17282042
> *Looks great Dave! Im sure you took best of show. :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


They do not give out trophies for that show but I don't really care though...I'mjust happy tosee the car out Mando... :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE

Dave car if off the chain!!!!!nice pics brother


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Apr 24 2010, 10:04 AM~17288047
> *Dave car if off the chain!!!!!nice pics brother
> *


Thanks Adam...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Pics of the Fleet at its first show friday and saturday...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## flaked85

THIS BISH DESERVES A COVER SHOT.LOWRIDER MAG WHERE YOU AT.DAMN DAVE YOU ARE HURTIN'EM.  WATCH OUT VEGAS LUXURIOUS CADDY IS COMING :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

came together real nice dave uffin:


----------



## brett

damn! :0 
BANANAS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## 5DEUCE

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriousCaddy83

well deserved boss very nice achivement ...... uffin: uffin: 

next one caddy 65 vert .............


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

thats freakin dope bro car looks amazin


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 25 2010, 08:37 PM~17298399
> *thats freakin dope bro car looks amazin
> *


thanks man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LuxuriousCaddy83_@Apr 25 2010, 08:29 PM~17298337
> *well deserved boss very nice achivement ...... uffin:  uffin:
> 
> next one caddy 65 vert .............
> *


thanks for all the help on the car poups...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## TOE-KNEE

amazing job dave.. all the detail in this car.. you are really reppin Luxurious to the fullest..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## BABYBOY78

:worship: Caddy looks very good Dave! You guys did an awsome job building that car.


----------



## Douk

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## titslover




----------



## jonjay206

damn doggy,, I said it before and I'm gonna have to keep tellin you how amazing this car turned out. It is truly inspiring for us newbs and I'm sure all the vets as well.


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## 79 cutty

It is still just a 4 door. :uh: 















































Lol, nah, but honestly man, it truly came together! It would be nice if pics really did something this detailed justice! Amazing man!


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 25 2010, 08:46 PM~17300253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit looks dangerous. cut your finger off bustin a u turn... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 27 2010, 01:49 PM~17318586
> *that shit looks dangerous. cut your finger off bustin a u turn... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## allcoupedup

Great job on the Fleet Dave. I'm sure you're glad to have it out. I know you're happy.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Apr 27 2010, 10:06 PM~17324078
> *Great job on the Fleet Dave.  I'm sure you're glad to have it out.  I know you're happy.
> *


sure am Sif


----------



## benz88

Dave mon frere. I am speechless.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 27 2010, 11:43 AM~17317318
> *It is still just a 4 door.  :uh:
> Lol, nah, but honestly man, it truly came together! It would be nice if pics really did something this detailed justice! Amazing man!
> *


thanks bro...  How you been?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Apr 28 2010, 02:13 AM~17327113
> *Dave mon frere. I am speechless.
> *


thanks Luke...Hope you can make it out for our bbq


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 28 2010, 06:09 AM~17327956
> *thanks bro...   How you been?
> *


Not to bad...plugging along ever so slowly! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## razor

car is lookin bannanas dave!


----------



## mauriceindividuals

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 24 2010, 09:29 PM~17292075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Dave!!!!


----------



## Douk




----------



## 619SIXFOUR

Hands down one of the baddest if not the baddest big body I ever seen. Congrats on the build homie.


----------



## 2BSTYLE

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

NO WORDS ARE ENOUGHT ......................................


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 12 2010, 10:22 PM~17471726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


car is sick homie!!


----------



## Lacman93

Hey Dave you ever gonna put a booty kit on the ride or no?????


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@May 13 2010, 02:24 AM~17474388
> *Hey Dave you ever gonna put a booty kit on the ride or no?????
> *


Not likely man...Not a big fan of booty kits at all...It's really a matter of taste...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@May 12 2010, 11:14 PM~17472517
> *car is sick homie!!
> *


thanks Johnny


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 13 2010, 06:09 AM~17475292
> *Not likely man...Not a big fan of booty kits at all...It's really a matter of taste...
> *


Wise decision! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C.

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 25 2010, 07:52 PM~17299421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOTS TO GIVE PROPS WHEN ITS DESERVED HOMIE. :thumbsup: GOOD TO SEE IT OUT .....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@May 8 2010, 07:55 PM~17429837
> *Hands down one of the baddest if not the baddest big body I ever seen.  Congrats on the build homie.
> *


thanks on the props man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@May 15 2010, 02:14 AM~17496243
> *GOTS TO GIVE PROPS WHEN ITS DESERVED HOMIE. :thumbsup: GOOD TO SEE IT OUT .....
> *


thanks homie...


----------



## low4ever

Dave did the 80's caddy gas tank mount up with no problems?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@May 15 2010, 10:08 AM~17497631
> *Dave did the 80's caddy gas tank mount up with no problems?
> *


yes it does...Worked great on mine...


----------



## regal ryda

DAMN Dave.....it looks great CONGRATS....


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C.

:nicoderm:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriousCaddy83_@Apr 25 2010, 06:29 PM~17298337
> *well deserved boss very nice achivement ...... uffin:  uffin:
> 
> next one caddy 65 vert .............
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: he still has that? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## DirtyBird2

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 25 2010, 10:30 PM~18909176
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 BADD ASS FLEET :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS




----------



## puertorican65




----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## volvo240guy

:wow:


----------



## BABYBOY78




----------



## Coast One

dave!


----------



## CaddyKid253

You bringing it to belingham show?


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Apr 8 2011, 12:21 PM~20292154
> *You bringing it to belingham show?
> *


i wish homie,he over by new york side of canada


----------



## CaddyKid253

Oh..... damn.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Apr 10 2011, 10:50 PM~20308207
> *Oh..... damn.
> *


yeah i been tellin him for years to bring it out this way when its done n nope


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 8 2011, 12:42 AM~20288410
> *dave!
> *


whats up senor Coast!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Apr 8 2011, 02:21 PM~20292154
> *You bringing it to belingham show?
> *


where is that?


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 11 2011, 09:52 AM~20310567
> *where is that?
> *


bellingham,washington state same state im in :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 8 2011, 03:14 PM~20292509
> *i wish homie,he over by new york side of canada
> *


yes...It is a 160 hour drive round trip...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 11 2011, 11:52 AM~20310573
> *bellingham,washington state same state im in  :biggrin:
> *


long way from home :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 11 2011, 09:54 AM~20310586
> *long way from home :0
> *


but well worth it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i been tryin to tell you this for years big homie


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 11 2011, 11:55 AM~20310592
> *but well worth it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i been tryin to tell you this for years big homie
> *


Im sure it would be but would cost me over 5000$ just in gas :wow:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 11 2011, 10:03 AM~20310638
> *Im sure it would be but would cost me over 5000$ just in gas :wow:
> *


damn :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 11 2011, 12:07 PM~20310659
> *damn  :0
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## vengence

maybe one day you will have it out this way :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 11 2011, 12:10 PM~20310678
> *maybe one day you will have it out this way :biggrin:
> *


maybe Kev who knows...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 11 2011, 10:34 AM~20310842
> *maybe Kev who knows...
> *


indeed dave


----------



## Ant-Wan

bumppppppppppppppp


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 11 2011, 02:24 PM~20311494
> *bumppppppppppppppp
> 
> 
> *


Twoiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetNShow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 4 2010, 08:57 AM~19235454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship: :run:  
Whats up, Dave?!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

yup yup :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Apr 13 2011, 04:27 AM~20326599
> *:worship:  :run:
> Whats up, Dave?!
> *


working over here Joey...What about you bro?


----------



## Ant-Wan

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

MR LUXURIOUS said:


> yup yup :biggrin:


sup big guy


----------



## StreetNShow

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> working over here Joey...What about you bro?


Busy at work as well homie.  but pays for the build :biggrin:


----------

